#ubuntu-touch 2012-06-11
<bregma> sorry, I'll get the to the merge proposals in a bit
<cnd> bregma, np
<cnd> it's just us today again
<cnd> I've got bugs off my plate, so I'm now on to research full time again :)
#ubuntu-touch 2012-06-12
<cnd> morning all
<cnd> bregma, dandrader: standups :)
<dandrader> Fixing tap handling in the unity patch that uses the upcoming nux with integrated geisv2.
<cnd> I'm mostly continuing research
<bregma> *gulp* no changes
<cnd> bregma, do you think you'll get to the MP today?
<dandrader> I'm coming to the realization that using only Touch gesture classes is the way to go, at least for Unity.
<dandrader> specially when dealing with taps
<cnd> dandrader, huh?
<cnd> why?
<bregma> cnd, I hop to try to get to them, they have a higher priority for me today
<cnd> ok
<dandrader> cnd,  The tap gesture class is super weird, as it sends only a single update and nothing else. that breaks my logic that assumes gestures have a begin, zero or more updates and a an end
<cnd> dandrader, you can change that with a geis option
<cnd> GEIS_INIT_SEND_TENTATIVE_EVENTS
<cnd> it changes the semantics of every gesture you get though
<dandrader> and it's super trivial to check if you have a drag a tap etc from a touch gesture
<dandrader> and using touch events the client can better reject and accept candidates
<cnd> dandrader, but then you're reimplementing grail inside of unity :)
<dandrader> cnd, some 30 lines of code from it
<dandrader> the "if X is beyond FOO threshold"
<dandrader> part
<cnd> dandrader, it sounds like you really just want the tentative events
<cnd> it essentially gives you the "touch" semantics
<cnd> as in, you get all the events from the initial touch to each touch end
<cnd> even for a tap
<cnd> but it still uses grail for threshold checking, so you aren't bothered with gestures that don't match your subscriptions
<dandrader> that might be the case, yes
<dandrader> and that single tap gesture update is also broken as it has IsConstructionFinished == false and you never get an update saying that its construction has finished
<cnd> dandrader, ahh, that sounds like a bug :)
<cnd> dandrader, please try out the tentative events to see if it fits your needs
<cnd> if not, we need to know about it
<dandrader> cnd, sure. although I'm not sure how much work it will spare me
<cnd> dandrader, it's more about determining where utouch may have issues
<cnd> it *should* be providing this functionality
<cnd> and it *should* save you work
<cnd> if not, then that's a problem :)
<dandrader> cnd, window manipulation (with 3 fingers) in unity  for instance
<dandrader> you need a touch gesture to show the grab handles ASAP
<cnd> dandrader, no, you can do a drag with 0 thresholds
<cnd> touch gestures were a hack we threw in
<dandrader> then you would need a grab and a pinch subscription
<cnd> yeah
<dandrader> but the touch gesture already gives you drag and pinch info
<cnd> but that's just using the "hack" of touch gestures
<dandrader> and with window manipulation there's no need to even bother with threshold checks for drags. you just move the window whenever the touch gesture moves
<cnd> dandrader, the second issue with just using touch gestures is that you have to do your own pinch checking
<cnd> rather than letting utouch tell you when a pinch has occurred
<cnd> but admittedly, that isn't a lot of code
<dandrader> cnd,  I mean, a geis gesture event already gives you a wealth of info. all the deltas etc you might want. the only missing bit is the "if X > THRESHOLD" part. but that really trivial
<dandrader> and it's more convenient to do such checks in your code than to reach for that plain C api (i.e. less readable) to set the thresholds you want
<cnd> dandrader, yes, it's the more trivial part of it all, but it is still relying on a code path that is essentially deprecated
<cnd> touch gestures are equivalent to drag gestures with a threshold of 0
<cnd> we couldn't implement thresholds way back when we had to hack in touch gestures
<cnd> at this point, we shouldn't be using touch gestures because there is a better abstraction
<dandrader> cnd, btw, current unity code already does its own pinch checking :)
<cnd> and where thresholds are not 0, touch gestures are the wrong choice altogether
<dandrader>    if (data->radius > 1.25)
<dandrader>   {
<dandrader>     _pinch_window->maximize(MAXIMIZE_STATE);
<dandrader>     EndDrag();
<dandrader>   }
<dandrader>   else if (data->radius < 0.8)
<dandrader>   {
<dandrader>     _pinch_window->maximize(0);
<dandrader>     EndDrag();
<dandrader>   }
<dandrader> cnd,  how intuitive and straightforward is that snippet?
<cnd> dandrader, yes, but that's because a pinch for this particular use case occurs through the same gesture as the drag with 0 threshold
<cnd> imagine you didn't have drag to move the window
<cnd> you just had pinch to maximize/unmaximize
<cnd> there's no justification for using a touch gesture, you should be telling grail to listen for a pinch
<cnd> and setting the threshold to 0.8
<cnd> that way grail automatically rejects any touch motion that doesn't meet such a threshold
<dandrader> cnd,  about tentative events. So a successful gesture would have: tentative_begin, tentative_update, update and end whereas a failed one would be tentative_begin, tentative_update and tentative_end?
<cnd> you won't get gesture events for failed gestures
<cnd> that's part of the purpose of grail thresholds
<cnd> tentative is somewhat poorly named
<cnd> it's more that you get events that are known to be a part of a subscribed gesture, but you get all the events, including those before the gesture is recognized
<cnd> so the first events until a gesture is recognized *were* tentative events, and that's what you're asking for with the geis option
<dandrader> cnd, does it make sense to have a gesture_end with is_construction_finished=false?
<cnd> dandrader, no
<cnd> where are you seeing that?
<dandrader> in geis
<dandrader> if you do a quick tap
<dandrader> I guess it's because the gesture ends before composition_time is passed
<cnd> could be
<dandrader> hmm... using GEIS_INIT_SEND_TENTATIVE_EVENTS leads to a crash in geis when I do a tap :(
<dandrader> maybe the simplest way would be for my GeisAdapter to generate a begin and an end event out of that single tap update event...
<cnd> whoa, it's actually cypress chips powering the macbook trackpads
<cnd> the bcm597{4,6} chips seem to be just the data transport
<cnd> hmm... the cypress chip is merely a programmable SoC
<cnd> so Apple and/or Cypress have added touch sensing capabilities on top
<cnd> interesting...
#ubuntu-touch 2012-06-13
<cnd> good morning
<cnd> bregma, dandrader: standups :)
<cnd> I'm in the middle of investigations, not much new
<bregma> just finishing off the code reviews
<bregma> uh, merge proposal reviews
<dandrader> back to work on the gestures delivery logic. Noticed that there's a situation that's not being considered there. i.e. gestures with the very same set of touches are not in conflict with each other as they just present complementary info on the same physical gesture (e.g. a touch and a drag gesture)
<dandrader> cnd, ping
<cnd> dandrader, pong
<dandrader> I'm cornered here. geis_v1 implementation of unity gestures is as follows:
<dandrader>  - touch gestures used to show and hide the grab handles
<dandrader>  - drag gestures to move the window
<dandrader>  - pinch gestures to maximize and restore the window
<dandrader> and those gestures can come in parallel
<dandrader> so you can get both touch and drag
<cnd> yeah
<dandrader> in geis_v2 implementation I made one subscription for each of those gesture classes
<dandrader> so, when I start moving 3 fingers
<cnd> ahh, what you need to do is make one subscription with multiple filters
<cnd> IIRC
<dandrader> problem is that it seems I cannot make an OR for gesture classes
<dandrader> in a filter
<cnd> hmm
<cnd> bregma^^?
<cnd> I thought that was possible
<cnd> you can have multiple filters on one subscription
<cnd> so one filter for three touch drag
<cnd> one filter for three touch pinch
<dandrader> but the filters on a subscription will be "ANDed" together
<cnd> dandrader, I believe filters are ORed, terms are ANDed
 * dandrader checks
<dandrader>  * Thye effect of filters are ANDed together so that, for example, a
<dandrader>  * subscription that has a filter for 3-finger gestures and drag gestures will
<dandrader>  * produce events only for 3-finger drag gestures.
<dandrader> cnd,  at least that's what the documentation says
<cnd> hmm... what is it that is ORed...
<dandrader> subscriptions :)
<cnd> I'm pretty sure there was something below that though
<cnd> dandrader, I'm suspicious that that comment is incorrect
<dandrader> I'm checking the implementation to see if that's the case...
<bregma> sorry guys, meetigs are eating my soul
<bregma> terms on a filter should be ANDed, filters on a subscription should be ORed
<bregma> if it's not doing that, I messed up, and I know I confused myself at some point
<dandrader> bregma,  ahhh, cool. so there's a bug in the documentation after all
<bregma> hopefully
<dandrader> bregma, do you want a merge proposal for the patch that fixes geis_subscription_add_filter documentation?
<bregma> I personally would consider such a change "as obvious", so I don;t think a merge request is necessary
<dandrader> bregma, ok
<dandrader> pushed
<dandrader> cnd, one subscription with multiple filters behaves exactly the same as one subscription per filter
<dandrader> which is what I'm doing
<dandrader> so that doesn't help
<cnd> hmm... really?
<cnd> dandrader, oh, maybe we're thinking two different things
<dandrader> probably
<dandrader> the problem is
<cnd> with multiple filters you'll still just get one set of events
<cnd> but the events will be recognized as one or more of the subscription types
<dandrader> (again with the window manipulation example in unity)
<cnd> and will fire when any of the filters matches
<dandrader> as soon as you accept one gesture, the others vanish
<dandrader> so if I accept the touch, drag vanishes
<dandrader> and vice-versa
<dandrader> and then a pinch will never come as well
<dandrader> if I have a touch or a drag accepted
<cnd> dandrader, if you use multiple filters, are you getting multiple event streams for each filter?
<cnd> or just one event stream
<dandrader> cnd, let me send you a typical output of sliding 3 fingers: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1039514/
<dandrader> notice the ACCEPT part
<cnd> hmm... that's not what I expect to happen
<cnd> I expect there to be one gesture, that has multiple classes
<cnd> first it starts as just a touch class
<cnd> and then it becomes a drag class too
<cnd> I'm not exactly sure what the best way to handle this is, if geis is broken, or if it just doesn't cater to this use case...
<cnd> bregma, what are your thoughts ^^?
<dandrader> subscription ( filter (3 drag) filter (3 touch) ) ==  subscription ( filter (3 drag)  subscription ( filter (3 touch) )
<dandrader> correcting:
<dandrader> subscription ( filter (3 drag) filter (3 touch) ) ==  subscription ( filter (3 drag) )  subscription ( filter (3 touch) )
<cnd> yeah
<cnd> which is not how it should be, imo
<cnd> otherwise, there's no point in having filters vs subscriptions
<dandrader> well, you could see subscriptions just as a container to group filters together
<cnd> yeah, but then it's just an added layer of abstraction
<dandrader> sure, not that this is all that useful indeed :)
<cnd> let's wait to get some feedback from bregma
<cnd> then we can try to figure out what to do about it
<bregma> sorry guys, OTP, reading the backscroll....
<cnd> bregma, np :)
<bregma> dandrader, are you saying you get the same output when you have a single subscription with a single filter with terms (touch EQ 3) and (class EQ DRAG) as you do with two separate subscriptions, one for each filter term?
<bregma> one subscrption with two filters, each with one term, will definitely behave like two subscriptions each with one filter each with one term
<bregma> because filters are ORed
<bregma> but one subscription with one filter with two terms should behave differently form that
<cnd> bregma, I thought one geis subscription == one grail subscription
<bregma> no
<cnd> if there are multiple filters on a geis subscription, then they are composited for the grail subscription
<bregma> it's more like one filter == one grail sibscription
<cnd> hmm
<dandrader> bregma, no. I mean sub(filter(class=drag, touches=3)) + sub(filter(class=touch, touches=3)) behaves the same as sub((filter(class=drag, touches=3),filter(class=touch, touches=3))
<bregma> yes
<dandrader> bregma, so what do I do in geis API to get gesture events with classes (touch OR drag)
<dandrader> ?
<bregma> that what those subscriptions should be giving you
<bregma> hmm, I think I see the problem
<cnd> what we have now is touch XOR drag
<cnd> we don't seem to have touch OR drag
<bregma> the problem lies in the interaction between subscriptions and accept/reject
<cnd> yeah
<bregma> grail subscription don;t really let you do ORing, as I recall
<cnd> they do
<cnd> you can subscribe to a list of types
<cnd> and then you can set the thresholds for each type
<bregma> right, grail uses a bitmap for subscriptions
<cnd> bregma, so are we talking a large change to geis to make this functionality possible?
<bregma> um, looking at the code it looks like repreated class terms are ORed
<dandrader> the solution is see for the moment if to not specify any class in the filters
<dandrader> s/if to/is to
<cnd> bregma, I think the bigger issue is that geis splits grail events into separate gesture streams for each gesture class
<cnd> rather than having one stream with multiple classes
<bregma> geis doesn't split gestures
<bregma> it looks like of you add two class terms to a filter it will OR them and do exactlt what you;re asking
<dandrader> just like magic
 * dandrader tries out
<dandrader> bregma, yes, you're right!
<bregma> what a fortunate bug
<dandrader> lol
<bregma> er, feature
<dandrader> man, that's a complex API
<bregma> ANDing two classes makes no sense, because then you will have no results
<bregma> but logically it makes sense because it's symmetric
<bregma> perhaps the best solution for this is to document it well
<cnd> heh
<cnd> yay
<cnd> disaster averted
<dandrader> so in the end  having the filter concept is superfluous as you can achieve the same results with just adding terms directly to a subscription
<dandrader> s/can/could
<cnd> sounds right
<Jonii_> Hi, how much of a work it would be to implement one touch gesture?
<Jonii_> I mean, say I' running ubuntu 12.04, and I just want to see this gesture to happen on my own computer?
<cnd> Jonii_, for a touchscreen?
<Jonii_> touchpad
<cnd> Jonii_, you can't listen to one-touch gestures from a touchpad
<cnd> because one-touch motion controls the cursor
<Jonii_> cnd: i was thinking about multi-finger swipes and such
<Jonii_> one touch gesture = one gesture that uses touchpad
#ubuntu-touch 2012-06-14
<cnd> Jonii_, ahh, sure
<cnd> did you just want to use it somewhere?
<cnd> to see that it works?
<cnd> or did you want to code gestures into an app?
<cnd> unity has three finger drag to move the window, for example
<Jonii_> i'd want to see workspace switch with 4 fingers and I'd want to experiment with easy ways to select and kill and app using my touchpad
<cnd> Jonii_, the workspace switching may be made possible with some of the work dandrader is doing
<cnd> he is adding gesture support to Nux, which is the low-level toolkit for unity
<cnd> it should land in 12.10
<cnd> until then, you can try to hack up what's in Unity in 12.04 LTS
<cnd> but it isn't straightforward, I'm afraid
<cnd> morning all
<cnd> I'm going to be doing more research and odds and ends
<cnd> I'll be gone for one to two hours here shortly to get my dog to a checkup :)
<cnd> dandrader, bregma: standups :)
<dandrader> finishing work on unity gestures delivery. after the geis API discovery from yesterday things are finally working as they should \o/
<dandrader> but testing direct touches with the dell studio touchscreen is a real pain
<dandrader> that touchscreen is horrible
<bregma> I'm having trouble getting the test in the merge proposal to pass, I have been looking in to why but I'm having a lot of interruptions so it's taking time
<dandrader> heh, using a trackpad and touchscreen at the same time causes some indigestion in frame/grail
<cnd> dandrader|lunch, oh?
<cnd> what does it do?
<cnd> they should be well separated from each other
<dandrader> cnd,  a big stream of warnings like:
<dandrader> GRAIL WARNING (slice.cpp:GetValues:207): failed to get touch from frame
<dandrader> GRAIL WARNING (slice.cpp:GetValues:241): failed to get touch from frame
<cnd> hmm...
<cnd> could be an X bug too
<dandrader> but might be related to the way the API is used in unity+nux, you never know
<cnd> I doubt it
<dandrader> but that's a rather odd situation (simultaneous use of two multitouch devices) for which there's no known use case. thus it might not be worth investigating it now
<cnd> bregma, will you be able to review the geis fix for geis v1 and new devices soon?
<bregma> yes, I have time now
<bregma> cnd, review posted
<cnd> bregma, thanks :)
<dandrader> bregma, is that being used? https://launchpad.net/utouch-compiz
<bregma> no, it is no longer a useful project
<dandrader> bregma, ping
<bregma> unh?
<bregma> dandrader, you called?
<dandrader> bregma, sent you an e-mail instead :)
<bregma> kk
#ubuntu-touch 2012-06-15
 * bregma sips some coffee
<cnd> good morning
<dandrader> morning
<cnd> I think we met our obligations for yesterday
<cnd> just fyi
<cnd> when we get a name, there will be more to do
<dandrader> cool
<bregma> how about the project names?
<bregma> OK
<cnd> anyway, I'll probably be doing odds and ends to help fix issues today
<cnd> I'll try to fix up the MP for bregma's comments
<dandrader> I'm exposing geis_subscription_set_configuration() in nux::GesturesSubscription, having default timeout values for drag, pinch and rotate as zero :)
<cnd> yay
<cnd> as they should be now
<dandrader> after that I'll likely go to the gestures design doc to see what I could add in unity
<dandrader> btw, I wish the unit for tap and drag thresholds would be millimeters or centimeters instead of meters
<cnd> dandrader, why? just curious
<dandrader> well, unless you're thinking about big gesture walls installations (similar to what utouch ltd does :P), those threshold values will never get close to one meter
<cnd> yeah, but m is an SI unit without any prefixes :)
<cnd> I've seen both units used
<cnd> so I just picked one
<dandrader> it's like using seconds for timeouts instead of milliseconds
<cnd> true
<dandrader> not a big deal though. it's just not so convenient
<cnd> we've made worse API decisions :)
<dandrader> lol
<dandrader> bregma,  it seems that in geis I can only call geis_subscription_set_configuration() *after* I call geis_subscription_activate(). is that intentional?
<dandrader> otherwise the set_configuration_call() fails
<bregma> well, you don;t have any grail subscriptions until after you activate the geis subscription
<bregma> the only way you could set the configuration earlier is to tack on configuration values to the geis subscription and use them during activation
<bregma> which could be done, and could be integrated with the idea of global default configuration values
<dandrader> jeez, I cannot even call geis_subscription_set_configuration() right after geis_subscription_activate() because geis_ugsubscription_count(ugstore) is still zero
<bregma> I think some code fixin' is in order there
<dandrader> ah, ok. must be because there's a need for at least a device to be present. let me pair my trackpad
<cnd> bregma, geis branches updated, please review again
#ubuntu-touch 2013-06-10
<canadianchris> hiya folks. running the latest build on my Nexus 4 - getting it loaded was simple, but is there any documentation out there on how to *use* Ubuntu Touch? The UI isn't terribly intuitive I need a little primer on the basics of getting around, finding settings etc.
<canadianchris> even if there's no settings app, all good - but is there anything out on the interwebs to talk about the basics of connecting , etc? I can connect to wifi (whee!) just trying to sort out how to do something useful and actually test out features/functions
<Guest30830> how do i send sms on ubuntu touch
<Guest30830> ok i found out how
<razor1101> What's so special about ubuntu touch compared to android
<razor1101> #deadchannel
<robin4291> is the network working on the daily builds ?
<rigved> hi everyone.
<rigved> i have installed Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 7. But I am not able to connect it to my home wi-fi.
<rigved> Is there some time-out when connecting to the wi-fi? It seems that by the time I have completed typing the wi-fi password, the connection has timed out...
<dholbach> good morning
<sil2100> didrocks: ouch, new failures in the app stack
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll poke oSoMoN and nerochiaro
<oSoMoN> sil2100: present, where are the failures?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: looks like it might be something bigger broken, as I think suddenly all webbrowser tests failed, hm, let me paste the link
<didrocks> sil2100: ahah, nice timing, thanks!
<didrocks> sil2100: that + the copyright fix :p
<sil2100> didrocks: would you mind if we re-ran check for apps?
<sil2100> didrocks: since this looks like an autopilot issue
<sil2100> I would like to see if it's reproducible
<didrocks> sil2100: not at all, use "foo" as usual :)
<sil2100> Ok ;)
<sil2100> oSoMoN: I'll re-run the stack and let's see if it happens again
<didrocks> oSoMoN: btw, tell us once the copyright issues are fixed so that we can NEW them into distro and remove the freeze on the app stack
<didrocks> (of course, if tests pass :p)
<sil2100> didrocks: I just hope one day we won't have a real 'foo' package under release, as this would break all our release processes!
<didrocks> sil2100: ahah, I'll figure something out once moving to a dashboard
<didrocks> sil2100: but still quite a little bit down the line in term of priority :p
<sil2100> didrocks, oSoMoN: yep, it seems to have been a problem on the machine - I'll poke the autopilot guys about that, but the tests now succeeded, all of them \o/
<didrocks> sil2100: ah good :)
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll check the other stacks and then prepare the MR
<didrocks> sil2100: speaking about it
<oSoMoN> \o/
<didrocks> sil2100: do you think it will make more sense that you handle autopilot?
<didrocks> I mean, the QA stack
<didrocks> as it's the first stack of the day?
<sil2100> didrocks: I wouldn't mind if cyphermox won't mind
<didrocks> (like, we have autopilot ignored right now, and we need to reconciliate with the version in distro, see my comment on the spreadsheet)
<didrocks> sil2100: I think he will be delighted :)
<didrocks> sil2100: assigning to you the manual dep then and updating the owners of stack
<deiu> Hi all and sorry about the silly question, but how long do you reckon it will take until data connection is functional?
<sil2100> didrocks: hmmm, I'm looking at the test runs, and it seems like autopilot is not being run with the -r parameter in the autopilot-saucy-daily_release
<sil2100> didrocks: is that intentional?
<sil2100> didrocks: this way we have no failure videos at all now
<sil2100> i.e. /var/local/autopilot/autopilot.log: I: Running autopilot run unity.tests.test_hud -v -f xml -o /var/local/autopilot//junit//unity.tests.test_hud.xml
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, we have an issue on the nvidia machine (the dbus hang and so on is due to no memory)
<didrocks> sil2100: I think we'll deploy with -r for now on saucy, but not on raring
<didrocks> (as nvidia is used for raring only)
<sil2100> ACK
<didrocks> sorry for that run not having the video, but we needed to do that :)
<didrocks> sil2100: oh, for the packaging changes, before approving the stack (manually publishing them), please just poke me for a double check
<didrocks> Mirv: same for you ^ (cf the platform stack)
<didrocks> I'll implement today the "ignore manual publishing mode for the QA stack" btw
<didrocks> as it doesn't make sense to block on it
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, sure
<Mirv> and that'd be nice (for QA stack)
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<seb128> mardy, hey
<seb128> mardy, just for info: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/0.1daily13.06.10-0ubuntu1
<seb128> mardy, ubuntu-system-settings is in saucy ;-)
<mzanetti> didrocks: if we release a package now, where does it end up?
<didrocks> mzanetti: distro
<mzanetti> didrocks: saucy?
<didrocks> what else? :)
<ogra_> didrocks, hmm, seems not all packages do ...
<mzanetti> didrocks: ^^ :P
<didrocks> ogra_: all packages under daily release
<didrocks> as I guess mzanetti asks me, he's talking about those packages
<ogra_> didrocks, well, saucy images builds fail due to platform-api discrepancy since some days
<mzanetti> didrocks: so you are saying I should not use the daily-build-next ppa in autopilot tests
<mzanetti> ok. I'll remove it
<didrocks> mzanetti: no, this one should be removed
<didrocks> ogra_: discepancy?
<didrocks> ogra_: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/platform-api/trunk
<ogra_> didrocks, obsolete, hybris is in the archive ... but it seems not all  the transitional packages are
<mardy> seb128: \o/
<didrocks> ogra_: define transitional packages?
<didrocks> ogra_: not really following you, can you be more explicit? :)
<ogra_> ubuntu-platform-implementation-android for example
<didrocks> ogra_: rev 62 is in the archive
<didrocks> ogra_: what's this?
<ogra_> the package all the -app packages seem to depend on
<ogra_> its an arch all transitional package the platform-api source spits out
<didrocks> never heard about it, would be great that the teams keep us up to date when doing those transitions
<ogra_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ogra_>  ubuntu-platform-implementation-android : Depends: libplatform-api1-hybris (= 0.18.1daily13.05.30.2ubuntu.unity.next-0ubuntu1) but 0.18.1daily13.06.05-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<ogra_> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<ogra_> thats what i get on my phone atm
<ogra_> image builds fail on higer level in the dependency chain (location service .... )
<cjwatson> didrocks: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.txt - wasn't julius being dropped to Suggests in julius-voxforge?
<didrocks> cjwatson: it is in trunk, but the stack is in manual publishing mode due to tests failing, it's waiting for cyphermox to look at this once he's around
<cjwatson> ah :-/
<cjwatson> didrocks: not too sure why you wontfixed the julius-voxforge task ...
<cjwatson> (on its MIR)
<cjwatson> I just moved it to main
<ogra_> didrocks, and in fact http://ports.ubuntu.com/pool/main/p/platform-api/ doesnt have ubuntu-platform-implementation-android (i see it in the unity-next ppa, it seems to just not have been published)
<didrocks> cjwatson: because we don't need it anymore
<cjwatson> uh
<cjwatson> sigh
<cjwatson> well, please don't move it back to universe in this publisher cycle or you'll confuse the publisher
<didrocks> cjwatson: ok, I'll let you handle it?
<didrocks> ogra_: next ppa is deprecated, so not sure what's this transition is about
<cjwatson> ok
<didrocks> ogra_: but whenever you are doing transition/adding/remove new components, please ensure to coordinate with distro :p
<ogra_> didrocks, it is the package all -apps packages depend on atm
 * ogra_ sighs
<ogra_> *i* dont do anything, that package is there forever, other packages depend on it
<didrocks> ogra_: what's the source of this package?
<ogra_> platform-api
<didrocks> ogra_: I'm surprised, the apps stack here is installing fine
<didrocks> without that one
<ogra_> install ubuntu-qtlocation-plugin or ubuntu-gps-service
<ogra_> they are both deps of ubuntu-toumch
<didrocks> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/platform-api/trunk/view/head:/debian/control#L89
<ogra_> *touch
<didrocks> ogra_: we don't have those under daily release
<didrocks> ogra_: so not all apps, maybe just those components?
<didrocks> which would explain why we don't see that pb
<ogra_> hmpf
<didrocks> ?
<ogra_> this ppa mess has to stop asap
<didrocks> ogra_: I agree with you :)
<didrocks> ok, so I apt-get source platform-api
<didrocks> from distro
<didrocks> and I see Package: ubuntu-platform-implementation-android
<didrocks> why apt-cache policy doesn't see it?
<didrocks> it's like if it was in NEW
<ogra_> yeah, but it isnt
<didrocks> right
<ogra_> its arch all ...
<didrocks> we cleaned NEW
<ogra_> does that make it special anyhow ?
<didrocks> (before declaring it being done)
<ogra_> (did we not build x86)
<didrocks> not sure, we have other arch:all
<ogra_> yeah, thought so
<didrocks> ok, let's see the daily-build ppa first
<didrocks> ogra_: seems to be around https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+packages?field.name_filter=platform-api&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<didrocks> in the daily build ppa at least
<ogra_> we still use daily-build-next in the images
<didrocks> ogra_: you shouldn't use any *next ppa
<ogra_> yeah, i saw it there
<ogra_> but it didnt end up in the archive
<didrocks> everything is in distro
<didrocks> and not daily-build-next ppa for a week at least (it's all in next for that long)
<didrocks> I told it to sergio… :/
<didrocks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/platform-api/0.18.1daily13.06.05-0ubuntu1
<didrocks> grrr, it's here, but not summary…
<ogra_> sergio was off for a few days ...
<didrocks> it was before he went on vacations
<ogra_> might be that the IBS builds got updated, he didnt tell me the cdimage builds need updating
<didrocks> but nevermind about it, you should remove all *next ppas
<ogra_> right
<didrocks> I'm more afraid about that one though
<ogra_> that doesbnt solve the above issue though
<didrocks> cjwatson: do you have any idea about what happened?
<didrocks> cjwatson: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/platform-api/0.18.1daily13.06.05-0ubuntu1 seems that some packages are not published from platform-api source
<didrocks> like ubuntu-platform-implementation-android
<didrocks> (and we can see this No summary available)
<didrocks> just checked, it was in the daily-build ppa
<cjwatson> One moment
<veebers> Hi all, I flashed my nexus seven earlier today (using phablet-flash) and I've encountered some issues. Where would I check to see if they are already known and following that who would I bother about it?
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/i386/ubuntu-platform-implementation-android shows it as superseded by itself; some kind of weird copy accident.  Let me see if I can resurrect it
 * didrocks dpkg-deb -c and -I against https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+files/ubuntu-platform-implementation-android_0.18.1daily13.06.05-0ubuntu1_all.deb and it seems fine
<didrocks> cjwatson: thanks! :)
<ogra_> yay
<didrocks> ogra_: ok, so no miscomunication on that one, "just" a bug
<ogra_> right, well, still some miscommunication though
<didrocks> and being able to clarify that next shouldn't be used anymore, at least, it's something :)
<didrocks> ogra_: for next?
<ogra_> but i think serguiens is back today
<ogra_> didrocks, right, on our side, not on yours
<didrocks> ah ok :-)
<didrocks> ogra_: basically we had daily-build-next -> next while saucy wasn't opened
<didrocks> (it should be used only when the distro is frozen)
<ogra_> if there are changes to the IBS images i need to know about it .... i either missed a ping or didnt get one
<didrocks> then, on a normal time, it's daily-build -> distro
<didrocks> but switching was hard as you noticed this release :p
<didrocks> yeah
<veebers> ogra_: ping
<ogra_> so let me be brave and remove daily-build-next for one build at least
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/i386/ubuntu-platform-implementation-android  there we go, should publish next cycle (possibly to wrong component but please wait for a publisher cycle and c-m output before touching that)
<cjwatson> I suspect that this was overridden twice in one publisher cycle
<ogra_> currently the component doesnt really matter
<ogra_> (as long as it isnt multiverse :) )
<cjwatson> unfortunately you have to be careful to avoid doing this, right now
<didrocks> cjwatson: same for others from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/platform-api/0.18.1daily13.06.05-0ubuntu1?
<cjwatson> didrocks: yeah
<cjwatson> didrocks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5751129/
<ogra_> veebers, just ask
<didrocks> cjwatson: yeah, that's possible that happened, looking at the list of the components and pings, I maybe override it twice, sorry about it
<didrocks> cjwatson: thanks!
<veebers> ogra_: sure, on the nexus 7 I'm not getting an onscreen keyboard, as well as having issues starting apps
<veebers> ogra_: is this a well known issue (i.e. where should I look for the bug) or should I submit something?
<ogra_> veebers, you could look into /home/phablet/.ubuntu-session/logs if there is something intresting int the maliit log ... beyond that i guess you should ask one of the OSK guys
<veebers> ogra_: excellent thanks
<cjwatson> didrocks: I've put doing something about that bug on the agenda for the release engineering sprint next month
<cjwatson> In case nobody gets to it first
<didrocks> ogra_: tell me if you see any other components in that case, I saw in my bashhistory that I launched one command with a lot of binary packages twice (maybe as well this -proposed -> release pocket depromotion), so this source is maybe not an isolated case
<didrocks> cjwatson: FYI ^
<didrocks> cjwatson: ah ok, geat! :)
<ogra_> didrocks, will do
<cjwatson> I have no good way to scan for those at the moment, unfortunately
<cjwatson> If you can check against the list of binary packages you see (e.g. run them through rmadison -s saucy and look for missing ones), that wouldn't be a terrible plan
<didrocks> cjwatson: no worry, we'll probably just poke you again (apart if I can do it myself?)
<FunkyPenguin> hi, trying to flash the latest image to my nexus4 and im greeted with http://slexy.org/view/s2wguTFqSd
<veebers> ogra_: heh, one more question, who are the OSK guys? :-)
<FunkyPenguin> is this as a result of deleting some of the sample content?
<FunkyPenguin> and how do i get a new image onto the device?
<ogra_> veebers, hmm, not 100% sure, i think tmoenicke
<ogra_> seems he's not around atm
<veebers> ogra_: much appreciated
<cjwatson> didrocks: You can, as an archive admin - copy-package -s saucy --to-suite saucy -b <source package name>
<cjwatson> didrocks: This is a swiss army chainsaw though, use with care
<cjwatson> (In particular, you're bypassing proposed-migration)
<didrocks> cjwatson: ok, will only run it if we see more issues arising. I'll have a quick check for the one that were doubly promoted
<cjwatson> You might actually be able to safely use '--to-suite saucy-proposed' there, maybe
<didrocks> ah ok, will use that then!
<cjwatson> But I'd be a bit careful, e.g. try it on one package as an experiment rather than lots
<didrocks> yeah, duly noted :)
<FunkyPenguin> oh great so after following the wiki my nexus4 is now a shiny brick that fails to boot :(
<archy> hello folks
<archy> when is the next preview for ubuntu touch releasing ?
<ogra_> we release daily
<Minste> Hi. Is it possible to get special caracters like æ ø å on the ubuntu touch keyboard? I'm norwegian and uses those letters all the time when texting..
<penk> Minste: do you have adb access? try replace en_us.xml with /usr/share/maliit/plugins/languages/no.xml ?
<Minste> penk: okay, thanks, will try :)
<mzanetti> didrocks: ping
<didrocks> mzanetti: pong
<mzanetti> didrocks: hey, after removing the daily-build-next ppa all the build fail because of missing dependencies
<mzanetti> didrocks: most likely becuase the mediumtests run on raring still
<didrocks> mzanetti: yeah, you're right, if they still use raring, that's wrong, we should move them to saucy
<mzanetti> didrocks: ok... I'll see how fast we can update them.
<didrocks> mzanetti: right now, for otto, we had to install raring and dist-upgrade
<mzanetti> didrocks: in the meantime, is using daily-build-next + package pinning the only way or is there a ppa that does not mess with version numbers like the daily-build-next?
<daker> hey oSoMoN anyidea on bug #1186611 or just tell me to upgrade :p ?
<ubot5> bug 1186611 in webbrowser-app "Cannot mix incompatible Qt libraries" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1186611
<didrocks> mzanetti: it should be "next"
<didrocks> mzanetti: but any of them are updated anymore, we are full saucy, so until someone breaks the API… :p
<didrocks> mzanetti: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/next is the equivalent of distro until we switched to distro
<mzanetti> didrocks: ok. thanks
<oSoMoN> daker: sorry, I’ve run out of ideas on this one, so yes, I’m tempted to tell you to upgrade, although I understand it’s not a satisfactory answer
<didrocks> yw :)
<FunkyPenguin> to get a terminal on the device do i just install gnome-terminal or is there a specific touch temrinal?
<ogra_> there is a terminal you can start through the apps search
<asac> cyphermox: did you get an idea about the battery issue?
<asac> log felt like looping in suspend/resume
<asac> maybe iuntroduced by wifi being in scanning mode or something?
<asac> what is left before phablet-flash will start picking up saucy images?
<daker> oSoMoN: ok, i'll install a 13.04 VM to test
<FunkyPenguin> ogra_: thanks, i couldn't work out how to get the app search to work - resolved now
<ogra_> great
<davmor2> ogra_: if you install an app from a repo on touch is it meant to remain if you do phablet-flash -l do you know?  I installed vim to run through vimtutuor and it has been removed by the look of the bash: vimtutor: command not found
<popey> asac: was that on a nexus 7?
<popey> asac: I saw looping suspend (feint blinking of backlight) on Nexus 7 last night
<ogra_> davmor2, no isnt meant to remain ... we only preserve the homedir
<davmor2> ogra_: that's why then thanks
<popey> davmor2: I have a script which i use to reinstall apps post-flashing
<popey> davmor2: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~popey/+junk/phablet-flash-wrapper/view/head:/add_apps.sh
<popey> davmor2: you could add whatever you want to that script and just run it after doing a phablet-flash (which is what I do)
<davmor2> popey: I only have vim-full installed so it isn't a biggie I just wanted to make sure it was expected behaviour before writing a bug
<popey> davmor2: just modify the "apt-get install" at line 55
<popey> k
<davmor2> popey: if you open the terminal and let the device sleep, when you come back to the terminal is there a ? now present?
<asac> popey: its bug 1183065
<popey> how did you come back to the terminal?
<ubot5> bug 1183065 in touch-preview-images "Occassional severe battery drain" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1183065
<asac> check ricks log
<davmor2> popey: press the button on the device to wake the phone/tablet and then swipe the welcome screen,  I think it is the power button press that adds the ?
<popey> davmor2: doesn't on the nexus 4
<popey> ah hang on, i didnt have terminal focussed with kb open
<davmor2> popey: I have the galaxy nexus and the nexus 7 it is on both of those
<popey> now when I do I get a blank added, a space
<popey> so yes, confirmed
<ZDmitry> davmor2, yes, it's power button. Caused by bug 1183866.
<ubot5> bug 1183866 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Application active state is not changes when application goes to background" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1183866
<davmor2> ZDmitry: ah thanks
<ZDmitry> davmor2, np
<penk> hi, any idea about font fallback (say, Droid Sans for CJK) on QML? # https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1189352
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1189352 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Font fallback doesn't work " [Undecided,New]
<penk> I can load fonts and get it displayed by using FontLoader {}, but not phone-shell
<popey> penk: confirmed
<penk> popey: cool, thanks. I'm working on input method support for maliit-plugins # http://i.imgur.com/0kd0Vp0.png
<pmcgowan> penk, thats great!
<penk> pmcgowan: the layout and logic will all be in QML/JavaScript
<pmcgowan> perfect
<seb128> mardy, how do you test system settings panel? is there any way to run the .qml from qtcreator? or do you need to overwrite the system on, run the system settings app and enter the panel you want every time?
<asac> nice. connected to my wifi through UI :)
<mardy> seb128: yes, unfortunately you must always install it
<seb128> mardy, can you make the loader take an option path or local in the current dir before the system dir?
<Laney> and then name of a panel as first argument? :-)
<seb128> that as well
<seb128> we will probably need that anyway to be able to open a specific panel from other parts of the system
<mardy> seb128: that could be done, I guess
<Laney> I just symlinked to the system dir
<mardy> Laney, seb128: yes, we'll need that
<seb128> mardy, I will see if I can come with a merge request for that if you want
<mardy> seb128: that would be greatly appreciated
<seb128> mardy, alright, adding to me todolist ;-)
<cyphermox> asac: no, no idea. sforshee was looking into it. it didn't feel to me like it was caused by wifi though
<sforshee> cyphermox, asac: I don't think the logs tell us what caused the unusually high drain. I see some issues that need to be addressed, but they seem to be "normal" for our nexus 4 images right now.
<victorp> jeu
<victorp> hey even
<ogra_> jeu to you too victorp
<victorp> I keep randomly fiding a device settings menu with airplane mode on it, but I never know how to actually get to it
<victorp> does anyone know?
<victorp> JohnLea, ^^
<victorp> ogra_, hellloooo!!
<ogra_> tap the clock
<victorp> wft!
<asac> sforshee: well, it seems to loop though, right?
<cyphermox> asac: otoh I did see wakeups in powertop from the wifi driver; I'm trying to reproduce the issue now
<asac> do you think thats expected behavioru?
<ogra_> i get it when tapping on the clock in the panel
<asac> and not a symptom of the drain?
<ogra_> pretty reliable
<oreneeshy> victorp: hi
<oreneeshy> victorp: the device view of indicators has been deprecated going forward
<victorp> oreneeshy, ahhh
<victorp> ok
<victorp> at least I know I am not crazy
<victorp> :)
<oreneeshy> victorp: at the current build  you tap on the menu bar
<sforshee> asac, what do you mean? We're enabling kernel autosuspend, so the kernel keeps trying to suspend and something keeps waking it up, yes.
<seb128> kenvandine, mardy: can you approve me in https://launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch ?
<oreneeshy> victorp: current as of Friday
<kenvandine> seb128, already done
<kenvandine> :-D
<sforshee> asac, but that seems to be typical on our nexus 4 images atm. It doesn't explain the unusually high battery drain being reported.
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks ;-) happy monday btw, did you have a nice w.e?
<kenvandine> yeah, and you?
<victorp> bzoltan1, ping
<sforshee> asac, I suspect that what I saw hast to do with sensors. I probably need to work with ricmm to get that resolved.
<sforshee> ricmm, I'm pretty sure now that the wakelock and wake up events I'm seeing on the nexus 4 are associated with sensors. The related device is named smd_sns_dsps, and that device node is referenced in the sensors.qcom blob.
<kenvandine> seb128, do we want some of the plugins to be in ubuntu-system-settings, core ones?   or do we want all of the plugins to be separate like we did online-accounts?
<seb128> kenvandine, source or packaging?
<kenvandine> source
<seb128> kenvandine, I would say similar to gnome-control-center, let's not create sources where not needed
<kenvandine> online-accounts is a separate source
<seb128> kenvandine, if for some reason it makes sense to have a panel living with its upstream source code, let's do that (like online accounts), but for the simple ones we can as well keep them in u-s-s
<kenvandine> perhaps we should merge that in... or maybe keep some of them out
<kenvandine> it is a separate upstream source of it's own right now
<seb128> kenvandine, I've no strong opinion, I think g-c-c is nice, easier to work on/have review/track bugs
 * kenvandine agrees
<seb128> kenvandine, but we can split some of the more complex out if people feel the need
<kenvandine> accounts is more complex for sure
<seb128> right
<kenvandine> ok, we agree then :)
<kenvandine> seb128, i'm reviewing your branch now
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, it doesn't look great, text is a bit small and some of the spacing is suboptimal, but it's a start
<kenvandine> yeah... i am considering that in the review
<kenvandine> not looking for final product :)
<seb128> kenvandine, I'm wondering if I should do merge requests for trivial stuff, like changing the default geometry to have a bit of extra vertical space
<seb128> src/qml/MainWindow.qml
<seb128>  height: units.gu(90)
<seb128> instead of 60
<seb128> the current one is a bit too "square" for a phone and force scrolling when not needed
<ZDmitry> mhall119, ping
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah, we should :)
<kenvandine> easy approval though
<mhall119> ZDmitry: hey there
<ZDmitry> mhall119, seems there was many things for time of my absent.
<mhall119> ZDmitry: there's been some, yeah
<mhall119> Terminal is now in the daily images :)
<ZDmitry> yeah, it's cool
<mhall119> ZDmitry: we also got a new icon submitted for it, if you can take a look at that merge proposal
<ZDmitry> mhall119, I looked it. Seems nice. So we can approve it?
<Minste> 3g connection aren't available? When I try to copy my network setting trough qt creator it says: /usr/share/qtcreator/ubuntu/scripts/device_network_clone: line 19: gksudo: command not found.. If I try to adb I get uknown command for adb. What am i doing wrong??
<mhall119> ZDmitry: yup, if you're happy with it just mark it as approved and jenkins will take it from there
<ZDmitry> mhall119, okay. Next, today I fix plugin bug #1182503: lp:~hiroshidi/ubuntu-terminal-app/plugin-text-display-fix .
<ubot5> bug 1182503 in Ubuntu Terminal App "Command does not appear until enter is pressed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1182503
<ZDmitry> s/fix/fixed
<didrocks> renato_: hey! how are you?
<ttoine> hey, is it possible to put an azerty keyboard on ubuntu touch ?
<ttoine> hey didrocks how are you ?
<didrocks> hey ttoine, good, thanks! Yourself?
<oSoMoN> didrocks: hey, would you have time to review https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/i18n-pot-target/+merge/164937 soonish?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: hey! yeah, it's planned before EOD :)
<ttoine> didrocks, fine, thank you. It's definitive, I move at Grenoble this summer ;-)
<didrocks> sweet ;)
<ttoine> didrocks, yes!
<ZDmitry> mhall119, so if it fits good and we can approve it, then minimum version should be 1.1.2 at lp:~mhall119/ubuntu-terminal-app/set-minimum-plugin-version .
<ttoine> so, can someone tell me if an azerty keyboards is available for ubuntu touch, or only the qwerty one at the moment? the latest video from Jono Bacon is impressive, and I am considering moving my nexus from android to ubuntu
<h01ger> sim cards with pins still dont work?
<ttoine> oh, and is there a way to sync contacts with google ?
<didrocks> ttoine: I would say only qwerty for now. Syncing google contacts is possible using syncevolution: http://sergiusens.github.io/posts/google-contacts-on-ubuntu-touch.html
<renato_> didrocks, good thanks :D
<pmcgowan> ttoine, manual method here http://sergiusens.github.io/posts/google-contacts-on-ubuntu-touch.html
<pmcgowan> ttoine, you could look at other keyboards for maliit you can enable
<pmcgowan> not sure
<didrocks> renato_: did you see my email about touch in distro with the pastebin?
<didrocks> renato_: there are some small license issue to fix before we can get the media apps into distro
<renato_> didrocks, these ones: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/mediaplayer-app/fix-license/+merge/168459
<didrocks> renato_: nice timing! :)
<ttoine> didrocks, pmcgowan thnaks. I will have to sync it sometimes, it will not be done each time I add contacts, true ?
<didrocks> ttoine: no, it's a manual process for now (when running --sync)
<ttoine> didrocks, and I guess I have to remove sim card security before flashing ?
<didrocks> ttoine: not sure about that one, but I always remove the sim card :)
<didrocks> and yeah, no PIN
<ttoine> didrocks, it is a phone, I want to phone with it ;-)
<ttoine> I think I will do that this evening
<ttoine> I let you know
<didrocks> renato_: any reason you want those under LGPL?
<didrocks> renato_: components that are going to be reused in other apps?
<Firensonic> Hello
<Firensonic>  I have a question if you install ubuntu on the nexus 7 can you call people then?
<h01ger> hm. PIN support is not even on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-preview/+milestone/ubuntu-13.05 :/
<diwic> Firensonic, ehm, nexus 7 does not even have a SIM slot?
<Firensonic> If you buy one with sim card
<didrocks> renato_: small fix needed: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/mediaplayer-app/fix-license/+merge/168459/comments/373786
<h01ger> diwic, it does, depending on the model
<user82> is there a way to use dlna/upnp yet?
<diwic> h01ger, ah ok, I must have the one without then
<h01ger> Firensonic, if the SIM card does not need a PIN, you can...
<Firensonic> So if i have a sim card that don't need a pin code will it work then?
<renato_> didrocks, fixed
<didrocks> renato_: approved
<renato_> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> yw
<roman2861> Who knows about Mir on Nexus 10?
<ogra_> rotry #ubuntu-mir
<ogra_> roman2861, ^^
<roman2861> ogra_, thanks)
<asac> sforshee: in powertop on GN in suspend mode with adb connected i see:
<asac>             60.8 ms/s      24.0        Timer          tick_sched_timer
<asac>              99.3 ms/s      0.00        Timer          cpufreq_interactive_timer
<asac> pretty much on top... i assuem thats understood and correct?
<oSoMoN> didrocks: thanks for the approval :)
<didrocks> oSoMoN: yw, sorry it took that long, but I'm progressing on my TODO :)
<oSoMoN> didrocks: yeah, no worries, you’re a busy man :)
<didrocks> ;)
<theking> hello?
<Guest87171> I tried installing Ubuntu Touch on a Nexus 7, and now when I try to boot it, it shows either a battery or the Google logo.
<Guest87171> I have it in the boot loader right now.
<Guest87171> anyone there?
<Mirv> Guest87171: did you both open up the fastboot and enable usb debugging in android before flashing?
<Guest87171> I unlocked and enabled usb debugging.
<Mirv> Guest87171: if so, I don't know what went wrong but you might check the adh push commands from the "Manual Installation" section in recovery mode to push the two files downloaded by phalet-flash
<Mirv> resetting back to android is also always an option, but I've recovered myself from the "only battery loading or google logo boot loop" just via the 2 x adb reboot recovery + adb push
<Mirv> sadly I don't remember anything exact from my experiences..
<Guest87171> so run "adb push"
<Guest87171> (This is my first time doing this.)
<Mirv> Guest87171: I meant these instructions https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Manual_Installation
<Guest87171> oh, so just follow them
<Guest87171> oh yes, and adb devices does not show my device
<Mirv> ok, that's a problem, did you boot into the recovery mode from the booth menu?
<Mirv> it should recognize it while in recovery mode
<Guest87171> now, I pressed vol up and down and the power button while it was off
<Guest87171> I could not get into it while it was on
<Guest87171> (well, showing google logo)
<Guest87171> tried sudo adb devices again, no devices found
<Mirv> you should get the boot menu, then press down or so to get the recovery mode selected, then power once to boot to the recovery mode (Android robot visible on its back)
<Mirv> the boot menu (vol up + down + power) is not enough yet alone
<sil2100> Mirv: errrm
<sil2100> Mirv: Timo? In your review of my python-upa packaging-review, I think you reviewed something other than my branch
<Guest87171> what the
<Guest87171> I have no idea what happened.
<sil2100> Mirv: since you said COPYRIGHT is missing, but it's there (big diff), debhelper switched to 9, priority optional
<Guest87171> It is showing the Ubuntu symbol with a couple of options.
<sil2100> Mirv: everything you pointed out was always modified ;p
<Guest87171> And it is showing up on the computer again!
<Mirv> sil2100: ok, a copy-paste error is possible :)
<sil2100> Mirv: I only made 1 commit into that branch and it has all the things you pointed out already ;) Probably the diff was wrong?
<Mirv> sil2100: I checked out, didn't look at the diff
<Guest87171> But still not booting.
<sforshee> asac, hontestly I haven't been looking at powertop analysis at this point. Suspending and turning off the system are bigger power wins, and those problems aren't fully solved yet.
<Guest87171> (Afraid to hit an option without knowing what to hit.)
<Mirv> Guest87171: that's the recover mode, Ubuntu version of it, at that point you should be able to adb push there
<sforshee> *turning off the display
<Guest87171> Can control with volume and power button.
<asac> sforshee: just hoped you knew what those processes did :)
<Guest87171> Oh, and it says "autodoploy.zip not found" at the bottom
<almaidinajad> Could someone help me with the intallation of ubuntu touch on the HTC One X?
<asac> not saying its a potential power saver
<Mirv> sil2100: cool :)
<Mirv> Guest87171: you should find the autodeploy (not doploy) files phablet-flash downloaded for you, probably in the Downloads folder
<sforshee> asac, I'm not sure about cpufreq_interactive_timer, but I'd assume it's related to the cpufreq governor trying to determine system load or something like that
<sil2100> Mirv: I'll just remove the README from debian/, as this one thing I did not do
<Guest87171> I found the zip
<sforshee> asac, tick_sched_timer is what does the system tick
<Guest87171> Should I push it again?
<sforshee> asac, i.e. periodic scheduler processing
<Mirv> sil2100: rechecked
<asac> ok. lets look powertop closer once you feel suspend/resume works well
<Mirv> sil2100: and the needless commented lines in debian/rules + adding some headers to each of the code files
<nik90> mhall119: ping
<Mirv> Guest87171: yep, you might already have the "+devicename" zip pushed, so you could maybe simply push the bigger file (with 'phablet' in the name)
<Guest87171> that is what I am pushing
<sforshee> asac, ack. The plan is to start with the biggest wins and work our way down.
<Guest87171> The command is not giving any response anywhere. Is that a good thing?
<sil2100> Mirv: the lines I removed, at least some of them, let me re-check
<Mirv> sil2100: the "this is a sample file" wouldn't be needed
<sil2100> Mirv: as for the source lines, well, I was thinking maybe upstream should do that - for now I added COPYRIGHT
<Mirv> sil2100: isn't Canonical upstream anyway, so I thought you could add those as well as anyone?
<Mirv> but the main COPYING file is about enough anyway
<sil2100> I can do that indeed, you want me to do that now or later?
<sil2100> Pushed the fix for the debian/rules leftovers ;p
<Mirv> sil2100: later would be probably enough, more problematic is though that I wasn't able to build it.. does bzr bd work for you?
<Mirv> I get dh: No packages to build.
<sil2100> Mirv: you need armhf
<sil2100> It's an ARM-only package, so an armhf chroot is needed ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: right, that explains that mystery, I'll try in a pbuilder :)
<Guest87171> trying sideload option
<sil2100> Mirv: me and didrocks had a similar problem once in the past, took us some time to notice that some packae was armhf-only
<sil2100> ;D
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah I've been here as well, banging head to the wall about how it can complain that there's no package to build :) it'd be slightly nicer to mention something about "not for your architecture"..
 * didrocks remembers that one :p
<asac> sforshee: wonder... with adb attached I probably change the suspend behaviour?
<Mirv> Guest87171: adb pushing should take some time, but if no errors then adb reboot recovery might do the necessary magic to run the autodeploy.zip
<sforshee> asac, it won't suspend with adb connected ;-)
<asac> e.g. does adb create a wakelock that keeps things going?
<Guest87171> okay
<sforshee> asac, yes
<asac> sforshee: cool. so what triggers wake up? usb connection, phone call incoming, button, ... timer-service?
<Guest87171> I will wait for it to finish though, is that good.
<asac> so i guess when i see battery going down rapidly it means that suspend didnt work well...
<Mirv> Guest87171: yes, waiting for anything that seems to be in progress to finish is good :)
<Mirv> commands waiting, animations running on the screen etc
<Guest87171> When I get this working, will it update itself like regular ubuntu?
<Mirv> Guest87171: it will, although the development is moving to 13.10 in the coming weeks, and the current image is based on 13.04 (with a lot of updates)
<sforshee> asac, those things and more. It's complicated, some parts are under userspace control and some aren't.
<Mirv> dist-upgrading is possible, but at some point a reflash might be needed especially with the big saucy changes under the hood
<Guest87171> okay
<Guest87171> up it seems to be happy now
<cking> asac, also wakeup events are very low power consumers  - so we should be fixing the big issues first, when we have cycles free we will focus on the lower consumers of power
<Mirv> sil2100: thanks for updating the maintainer address as well, reading my thoughts :)
<Mirv> Guest87171: "happy" as in "running Ubuntu" happy?
<Guest87171> it says deploying Ubuntu Touch
<Mirv> that sounds good
<Guest87171> among other things
<Guest87171> such as "Sentience Error: Destroy all humans"
<mardy> seb128: the Flickable works if you set "flickable: null"
<mardy> seb128: looks like a bug in the Ui toolkit
<Guest87171> how long should it take before doing something else
<mardy> timp: hi! are you familiar with the Page component?
<Guest87171> from Deploy Ubuntu Touch
<Guest87171> *ing
<sil2100> Mirv: also fixed some typos I made again
<Guest87171> Because I would think it would spit it how its progress is going
<mhall119> nik90: pong
<Mirv> Guest87171: 5-10mins is at least entirely possible, 30mins is probably too long. indeed a better indicator could be nice.
<Mirv> (I've no experience on nexus 7 specifically)
<Guest87171> so it would do anything during that time
<ZDmitry> mhall119, can we merge fix or should leave it. MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~hiroshidi/ubuntu-terminal-app/plugin-text-display-fix/+merge/168365
<Guest87171> *wouldn't
<nik90> mhall119: I had some questions about your uread app (since I use the same principle for the world clocks -> reading xml lists)
<Mirv> generic idea thrown into the air: fill https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install with screenshots of what user should see at various stages of install
<Guest87171> You got me this far.
<timp> mardy: yes, I am
<mhall119> ZDmitry: I'll take a look, in the mean time can you review om26er's autopilot MP?
<Mirv> Guest87171: after adb reboot recovery, if it's deploying, it should autoreboot itself at the end into a Ubuntu idle screen
<mhall119> nik90: ask away, though uReadIt uses JSON not XML, should still be pretty similar
<nik90> mhall119: I am reading a xml list. However I need to wait for it to complete loading before performing another task. How do I go about doing this?
<nik90> mhall119: I tried using a while loop but it just froze the app
<ZDmitry> mhall119, ok. I'll review om26er's MP.
<mhall119> ZDmitry: line 37 and 38 of your diff should probably remain, since the qt version #if is still there
<om26er> ZDmitry, thx
<mhall119> nik90: are you using XmlListModel?
<rickspencer3> nik90, don't know if this helps, but here is some code for downloading XML and doing something with it when it is done downloading
<rickspencer3> http://theravingrick.blogspot.com/2013/03/time-waster-turbo-charge.html
<nik90> mhall119: To provide some context, I am reading a xml list which returns the city's timezone info. Only after I get that can I write into the local storage.
<ZDmitry> om26er, np
<nik90> mhall119: yes I am using xmllistModel
<rickspencer3> nik90, I think in your case, there are events on the ListModel you can use
<nik90> rickspencer3: so I insert the xmllistmodel into the listmodel and then check the events on it?
<mhall119> nik90: http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/cookbook/mobile/currency-converter-phone-app/2/ has an example of performing an action when the XmlListModel state changes to Ready
<rickspencer3> nik90, I think mhall119 has the right content for your use case
<rickspencer3> it's best to keep it declarative if you can
<mhall119> ZDmitry: also, upstream might want to keep the MAC check in there
<nik90> mhall119, rickspencer3: thnx
<mhall119> no problem
<nik90> mhall119: I am 50% done with the world clocks :-)
<mhall119> sweet!
<ZDmitry> mhall119, true. lines 37 and 38 should remain.
<ogra_> nik90, is that horthern or sourthern hemisphere ?
<ogra_> *nothern
<ogra_> bah
<nik90> ogra_: hehe..a user can search any city in the world and can see the time there
<nik90> ogra_: I am using an online api for the data
<ogra_> ah, nice
<ZDmitry> mhall119, and #ifdef Q_WS_MAC originally  set force integer font metric only for Mac. But we have same problem. So that is unnecessary  #ifdef.
<mhall119> ZDmitry: but that doesn't mean upstream will want it turned on for other platforms too, and we want to get these changes accepted upstream
<mhall119> so maybe it's best to define Q_WS_UBUNTU or something like that, and check for either
<ZDmitry> mhall119, that unusual
<ZDmitry> mhall119, but can help
<ZDmitry> mhall119, I defined Q_WS_UBUNTU and wrapped all forced integer font metric which I added.
<mhall119> ZDmitry: are the extra checks necessary?  The ones at lines 39 and 66 in the diff?
<ZDmitry> mhall119, upstream keeps original font metric, then yes, they are necessary. But our platform should force integer font metric in that case too.
<Guest16322> okay, I am in Ubuntu, but the apps don't work
<Guest16322> (Except for the browser, and only for ubuntu homepage)
<HellTiger> hello.
<HellTiger> where can i findout if my android kernel supports "loop devices"? its quite hard to google for me. my kernel is: "kernel version 3.0.8+ jackie@ubuntu #68". one soulution would be to look into /proc/config.gz but i dont have this (its rooted)
<jdstrand> over the weekend I got installed Ubuntu on my nexus 4 by following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<jdstrand> that went reasonably well, except that I had to run 'adb start-server' under sudo to get it to work
<jdstrand> this tripped me up for a bit and thought that the wiki page should be updated, but I wasn't sure if it was supposed to be able to run without sudo or not
<jdstrand> (without running under sudo, the device always showed as 'offline' and I wouldn't get a prompt for the host key on the device)
<sforshee> awe, do you know if there's an ofono signal for when a call is answered? Right now we start using the proximity sensor as soon as the call is received, which can cause the screen to turn off because your hand is near the screen to press the answer call button.
<sforshee> it's awfully annoying
<pmcgowan> sforshee, have the phone answer before turning the screen off, then we have Samsung wave to answer done
<sforshee> pmcgowan, ;-)
<robotfuel> is there a dbus signal I can send to com.canoncial.powerd to turn the screen off and on?
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu and Recoveries | http://askubuntu.com/q/306538
<kalikiana_> robotfuel, why would you do that, in addition to making users hate you? :-)
<robotfuel> It's for testing, I need to turn on the phone screen
<robotfuel> kalikiana_: ^
<sforshee> robotfuel, not today. Display requests will be landing soon, but won't support forcing the screen off
<robotfuel> sforshee: ok thanks, for now I am just running powerd as a background process. I thought their might be a better way to do it.
<robotfuel> there
<sforshee> robotfuel, you will be able to support requesing that the screen stay on
<sforshee> the code is currently available in lp:~sforshee/powerd/display-request
<jdstrand> fyi, I went ahead and updated the wiki
<mdeslaur> is there any way to enter accented characters with the ubuntu touch keyboard?
<rtg_> rsalveti, I uploaded linux-maguro 3.0.0-2.3 with new perf packages and config changes (homogenized with mainline distro), but my Nexus is bricked at the moment, so I have not been able to test.
<rsalveti> rtg_: cool, can give it a try once it's built
<rsalveti> rtg_: thanks
<rtg_> rsalveti, grouper has perf as well.
<rsalveti> great, but can't test that one
<rtg_> rsalveti, grouper was just tools, should it shouldn't regress anything
<rsalveti> even better
<nik90> does anyone know how to get the current UTC time in qml?
<nik90> At the moment, I am getting the locale time using new Date()
<davmor2_> popey: do you have a n7 if so if you let it sleep and put it somewhere shaded does the screen flash?
<mhall119> davmor2: yes it does
<davmor2> mhall119: Yay not just me then woohoo!  now to figure out what is the cause so I can report a bug
<mhall119> davmor2: I already reported it
<mhall119> not sure what the cause is though
<davmor2> oh nice where the bug I'll sub to it
<mhall119> davmor2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-preview/+bugs?field.tag=grouper
<mhall119> https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1187867
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1187867 in touch-preview-images "Screen doesn't stay powered off on suspend" [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> davmor2: we're using the device codenames for tagging when it's a device-specific issue like this
<davmor2> mhall119: good to know
<belak51> Any idea when an official release will be made?
<mhall119> belak51: in October
<davmor2> mhall119: when does daily move over to saucy?
<belak51> I know there are previews now… when will those be feature complete? The last 3 builds I've tried have just had test data and have been mostly non functional.
<belak51> Not even feature complete… when will they stop shipping the test data (or has that happened and I missed it)
<davmor2> belak51: you need to run phablet-flash -b to remove a lot of the test data.  the bulk of that apps that ship now are mostly usable but not quite complete see mhall119 blog posts on the core apps for more info
<belak51> As long as I can connect to wifi and play with the apps, I'll be good
<mhall119> belak51: some of the test data has already been removed, I don't have a schedule for when the rest will be
<belak51> I don't have ubuntu on my desktop… what would I run in stead of the phablet-flash -b
<mhall119> davmor2: no idea on saucy, but I know saucy images are being tested
<mhall119> belak51: you'll need to download the .zip files and use adb to push them to the device
<mhall119> belak51: but I don't have step-by-step instructions for doing that from a non-Ubuntu host
<belak51> I mean, that part is listed under Manual Installation on the wiki
<belak51> But is there anything I'll need to wipe to get it to work?
<salem_> rsalveti, ping
<rsalveti> salem_: pong
<salem_> rsalveti, hey, I was trying to set up my 3g data connection and got this: https://pastebin.canonical.com/92471/ . I followed the instructions in your g+ post. Have you seen this error before?
<rsalveti> salem_: hm, no, it seems it failed to connect
<rsalveti> salem_: mind enabling debug in ofono and trying that again?
<rsalveti> /etc/init/ofono.conf
<rsalveti> add -d in the ofonod line
<salem_> rsalveti, sure, just a sec
<rsalveti> reboot and try again, and paste the log from /var/log/syslog
<barkatthemoon> can use phone and sms on nexus4?
<salem_> rsalveti, same output: https://pastebin.canonical.com/92473/
<salem_> rsalveti, well, I see syslog being flooded with these messages: https://pastebin.canonical.com/92472/
<salem_> rsalveti, not sure if it's the expected behaviour.
<rsalveti> salem_: right, but did you enable debug?
<salem_> rsalveti, yes
<rsalveti> exec ofonod -d --noplugin=atmodem ?
<rsalveti> well, we should have more debug messages there
<rsalveti> hm, your date is also wrong
<rsalveti> jan 1
<rsalveti> not sure if that would affect anything
<salem_> rsalveti,  I did ofonod --noplugin=atmodem -d
<rsalveti> salem_: hm, right, should be enough, but mind pasting the log since you booted it up?
<salem_> rsalveti, ok, just a sec
<salem_> rsalveti, https://pastebin.canonical.com/92474/ , ofono starts at line 1477
<Skymont> so with Ubuntu Touch, will Ubuntu have remote access to your device just like how Google Android has remote access for "emergency purposes" with Google Services?
<nuovodna> hi, i'm on mako device and i'm trying the manual installation howto to install saucy build on my device. The procedure doesn't work! any suggestion? Thanks in advance
<Skymont> lol the project is going to take 10 years
<Skymont> Ubuntu Touch needs to really recruit some graphic designers to the team, because holy crap! lol
<alesage> trying to install on Nexus 10, keep being interrupted by "Unable to mount Nexus 10" modal, "protocol failure"; any clues?
<rsalveti> salem_: weird, wonder why it keeps requesting the data registration state
<rsalveti> awe: https://pastebin.canonical.com/92474/
<rsalveti> sergiusens: isn't this kind of the same you had when roaming?
<rsalveti> lot of messages with RIL_REQUEST_DATA_REGISTRATION_STATE
<rsalveti> even before you requested the connection
<salem_> rsalveti, hm, that might be the case, my phone is always in roaming here.
<rsalveti> salem_: hm, why that?
<salem_> rsalveti, well, it's an issue with the operator, it's working like this for 5 years now
<rsalveti> got it, then it's probably similar to what sergiusens had, which awe is investigating already
<rsalveti> good we can easily reproduce at least
<rsalveti> with your help :-)
<salem_> rsalveti, yep, if you or awe need any info to debug this issue, just ping me.
<rsalveti> salem_: bug 1188404
<ubot5> bug 1188404 in touch-preview-images "ofono between 30% and 40% CPU usage when roaming" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1188404
<netcurli> is it possible to change the language of the phone with the current image so that I can see translations of apps?
<salem_> rsalveti, awesome, it worked. also 3g data connection
<alo21> hi... my nexus is dead... after I copied all files with adb into my phone, I got black screen. I wiped all data, and now I do not know what to do. I still have a black screen. Can someone help me, please?
<awe> rsalveti, ping
<rsalveti> awafaa: pong
<rsalveti> awafaa: sorry
<rsalveti> awe: pong :-)
<awe> so... it keep requesting the DATA_REG state because we keep receiving VOICE_NET_STATE_CHANGED events
<awe> which trigger: REQ_OPERATOR, REQ_VOICE_REG_STATE, and REQ_DATA_REG_STATE
<awe> rsalveti, the log you pasted it a bit misleading... this is why I wanted sergiusens to use my new debug package for tracing
<rsalveti> awe: right, well, salem_ might be able to reproduce it easily
<awe> yea, I saw his offer for help above
<rsalveti> he's in brazil, but his chip behaves as it's roaming
<awe> he's not online currently... that said, we should ask him to look at sergiusens's bug, and try the test deb
<rsalveti> yeah
<awe> rsalveti, you have time for a quick mumble?
<rsalveti> awafaa: sure, give me just a min
<rsalveti> sorry, was for awe again :-)
<AskUbuntu> install ubuntu touch on a Hisense Sero 7 | http://askubuntu.com/q/306619
<Minste_> Are 3g enabled in build 158? I can't get 3g connection at all :(
<DerTeufel> hi, anyone here developing for n7105?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-06-11
<spoon> can i flash ubuntu with clockwork and if so do i flash both files?
<compuspital> Hello all
<compuspital> Is it safe to flash saucy onto nexus 7 hw?
<GeekyGamer14> Hello people
<GeekyGamer14> Is anyobdy there?
<GeekyGamer14> :|
<rigved> hi everyone
<rigved> i have put Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 7. But I am unable to connect it to my home wi-fi (WPA2 Personal). After I type in the password and click OK, it shows the list of available wi-fi networks again. It does not connect to the wi-fi. So, I have to enter the password again. But still, it does not connect. Just shows the list of available wi-fi networks again.
<rigved> can anyone help?
<RAOF> rigved: I've not seen that, but hang around; perhaps someone else has.
<rigved> RAOF: ok sure. thanks.
<rigved> just fyi, my password is very long. so, is the wi-fi connection timing out by the time I have entered the password?
<rigved> sorry for repeating my question:
<rigved> i have put Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 7. But I am unable to connect it to my home wi-fi (WPA2 Personal). After I type in the password and click OK, it shows the list of available wi-fi networks again. It does not connect to the wi-fi. So, I have to enter the password again. But still, it does not connect. Just shows the list of available wi-fi networks again.
<AskUbuntu> Unable to connect to secured wi-fi from Nexus 7 running Ubuntu Touch 13.04 | http://askubuntu.com/q/306734
<awafaa> rsalveti: and here i thought you wanted to talk to me :(
<krs360> Morning all, quick question if anyone is able to answer..
<krs360> Does the ubuntu release still come with all of the dummy data, contacts, etc?
<ogra_> not the latest ones, no
<krs360> orga_: Ah ok, thats good. Has much changed since release?
<krs360> I did install but all of the dummy data was annoying :p
<ogra_> since release ?
<krs360> well, I flashed the first day the preview became available
<ogra_> the release is due for october, there was no release yet
<krs360> and pretty much went abck to cynogen mod the day after
<ogra_> since then a lot has changed
<krs360> geez, cannot type today.
<ogra_> there are people that use it as daily driver
<krs360> may give it a shot again then
<deiu> is 3G data going to be added soon? :)
<deiu> that's pretty much the only thing stopping me from switching right this moment
<cdesai> Isn't it working already (with some manual tinkering needed) ?
<ogra_> 3G data works since two weeks, there is no UI to cionfigure it though, you need to do it via adb
<krs360> so in your opinion it's good enough at present to be used as a daily release?
<ogra_> dunno, ask someone who does it use that way :) i know there are people, i personally dont since i break the image to often during development
<krs360> I've got time to burn today so I might give it a spin, not like reflashing another distro is hard
<krs360> cheers for the answers.
<daniel3> I tried using it, but couldn't do anything, couldn't open any apps, change settings, etc.  Could only just swipe around
<ogra_> you can make calls, surf the web, send text messages, import your contacts etc
<daniel3> I was trying on my nexus 7.
<daniel3> I am using the Ubuntu full image on my Nexus 7 and it works decently/
<ogra_> well, many of the coreapps should work too
<ogra_> the nexus7 desktop image was just an interim thing, it is dead
<krs360> meant to ask, is there an email client in the core apps?
<ogra_> nope, not atm
<krs360> ah ok, I'll hold fire then - thanks again :)
<ogra_> (feel free to write one :) )
<Laney> is it an SDK bug that if I assign the image property of an UbuntuShape to a variable instead of directly to an Image then it doesn't get the nice rounded corners?
<Laney> alternatively, can I make a fading transition happen when changing the image source?
<Laney> it updates after the duration but abruptly
<ogra_> sergiusens, do you already build saucy android images ? (i'm looking for one with the new qtubuntu stuff in it)
<sergiusens> ogra_: when was it merged?
<ogra_> dunno, there was an upload to saucy last night
<sergiusens> ogra_: qtubuntu or hybris?
<ogra_> qtubuntu
<sergiusens> ogra_: ok, so yes I do, it's in jenkins
<ogra_> great, is it in the raring ones ?
<sergiusens> the android/saucy thing confused me for a bit :-P
<seb128> Laney, you might want to try #ubuntu-app-devel for sdk questions (though I think most people who are on there are on -touch as well, but I've been told it's the sdk channel)
<ogra_> well, i wasnt sure we build two different android sets now
<sergiusens> ogra_: as soon as I get a green light it will be in the same location
<Laney> seb128: oh ok, more channels I guess
 * Laney finds one to leave
<ogra_> plars, didnt you write a patch for upstart to support things like "reboot bootloader" and "reboot recovery" ?
<ogra_> we could need that in the flipped container images
<cdesai> hey popey
<popey> yo
<cdesai> anyone with whom I can talk about the emulator?
<popey> cdesai: depends, got specific questions?
<popey> if it's about the way the image is deployed to device, sergiusens is probably the guy
<cdesai> yep that's what I was thinking of now
<krabador> ok people, all very good, but in my samsung i9100 i can't use RIL, please dev staff, help the community.
<diwic> ogra_, to try out the flipped container images, am I supposed to use "raring-preinstalled-*" images? I see nothing starting with "saucy".
<ogra_> diwic, onlt mako and maguro work currently, and yes, they use the armel zips
<ogra_> *only
<diwic> ogra_, ok. I'll wait for the grouper to start working then
<ogra_> sadly grouper is evil to me ...
<ogra_> just goes into a reboot loop
<diwic> ogra_, that's not nice of it
<ogra_> nope ... it slowly moves away from being my favorite arch
<ogra_> diwic, oh, btw, where did you look for the images ?
<ogra_> diwic, flipped ones are at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<diwic> ogra_, ah, thanks, I think I selected ubuntu-touch-preview
<ogra_> ah, thats the jenkins sync for non flipped
<plars> ogra_: no, wasn't me, sorry
<ogra_> plars, oh, i thought you did that for the desktop n7 image tests
<plars> ogra_: ah, no I was just removing the boot partition to force it to reboot into fastboot
<plars> that way it could be reflashed on reboot, and booted over fastboot with a new kernel and whatever options we wanted
<ogra_> ah, k, i think we better dont do trhat in production :)
<plars> yeah :)
<ogra_> iirc xnox looked at upstart for this too
<xnox> hm?!
<xnox> plars: ogra_: "$ sudo reboot -f bootloader" works with phablet images and gets one into fastboot mode.
<xnox> ogra_: or were you after something else?
<ogra_> xnox, doesnt work with upstart ... you are using the android init there :)
<ogra_> xnox, i need it to work in upstart for the flipped container
<xnox> ogra_: it does. and reboot binary above is from the upstart package.
<xnox> (works with ubuntu-core images as well)
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> do we have a bootloader option too ?
<xnox> it's just a syscall with optional "string" parameter. you can type anything there. kernel does something with it, like passes to firmware and we shall hope firmware knows what to do.
<xnox> ogra_: from trial & error: bootloader - gives fastboot mode; recovery - reboots into recovery.
<xnox> I have no idea if others are supported. I got the above two from adbd source code =)
<xnox> also no idea how portable this is across devices.....
<ogra_> should be good as long as there is an android kernel
<ogra_> wow
<ogra_> thanks !
<cdesai> xnox: recovery should be supported on most devices, and I think Samsung is the only exception for fastboot, most of the others have it
<sergiusens> balloons: do you know why these are blocked on a build from May? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/270/builds
<AskUbuntu> How do I get an UbuntuShape to transition (fade) between different images? | http://askubuntu.com/q/306868
<ZDmitry> mhall119, ping
<nik90> popey: ping
<popey> nik90: hey
<nik90> popey: would you be attending today's hangout for Alarms API meeting?
<nik90> It was organised by mhall119
<nik90> popey: and hi :-)
<popey> yes
<nik90> popey: do you have the link to the hangout?
<popey> pm'ed you
<didrocks> sil2100: nerochiaro: oSoMoN: notes-app, camera-app and mediaplayer-app now in saucy! :)
<didrocks> ogra_: sergiusens: FYI ^
<nerochiaro> didrocks: yay
 * ogra_ hugs didrocks 
<ogra_> awesome !
 * didrocks hugs ogra_ back
<oSoMoN> didrocks: yay!
<MacSlow> Saviq, splitting up and successful testing of the backend- and shell-part done... the two MRs are up.
<Saviq> MacSlow, yup, saw that, nice!
<MacSlow> Saviq, also sent and email to you and Jussi
<MacSlow> already CI-approved :)
<niel> huh?
<nik90> ckpringle: ping
<seb128> mhr3, kenvandine: better to discuss here than in the middle of didrocks' meeting
<kenvandine> mhr3, the account settings UI works now on saucy
<didrocks> thanks :)
<kenvandine> but the stack isn't built for raring yet
<kenvandine> mhr3, for now you have to use the uoa-create script
<mhr3> kenvandine, my primary question is whether we'll have the social scope available on the phone, people said that it might not be because uoa isn't there yet in good enough state
<kenvandine> uoa works fine
<kenvandine> and as soon as the images are switched to saucy they'll have the UI for setting them up
<mhr3> kenvandine, well using a script to set it up is probably the "not good enough state" :)
<kenvandine> i think we are close to switching the builds to saucy... and everything is there for the settings UI for saucy already
<kenvandine> just waiting for that switch
<kenvandine> mhr3, hope that helps
<mhr3> kenvandine, awesome, yep it does
<mhr3> thx
<kenvandine> np
<mhr3> kenvandine, so the current S desktop scope will work ootb, right?
<kenvandine> mhr3, yes
<mhr3> good
<kenvandine> i'd love to see that on the phone :)
<pmcgowan> mhr3, is there a porting guide for the new scopes api? I need to fix a lens
<mhr3> pmcgowan, not atm, python scope?
<pmcgowan> yes
<pmcgowan> mhr3, maybe a model to look at and compare?
<pmcgowan> example I mean
<mhr3> pmcgowan, any of these should do - https://code.launchpad.net/unity-scopes
<mhr3> for example https://code.launchpad.net/~submarine/unity-scope-wikipedia/trunk
<pmcgowan> mhr3, ok thanks
<mhr3> pmcgowan, we might make it even simpler for python at some point, so if you're not in a hurry to port you can try to wait a bit more :)
<pmcgowan> mhr3, sounds compelling!
<stgraber> lool: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-image is the new location for our various branches. Only got mine moved there so far but expect barry to do the same soonish.
<ironhalik> Hello
<ironhalik> I'm wondering - is Ubuntu touch supporting pin locked SIM cards on GNex?
<ironhalik> I've got this evil SIM card where you can't disable PIN lock
<lAdubuntu> will ubuntu touch be available for galaxy s4?
<lAdubuntu> anybody here?
<AskUbuntu> How to install Ubuntu Touch on unofficial cyanogenmod ports | http://askubuntu.com/q/306976
<balloons> nik90, so I'm starting on that common emulator we spoke about yesterday for ubuntu sdk apps and autopilot :-)
<balloons> just wanted some feedback on what utility functions might be useful we haven't though tof
<rickspencer3> hey all, cellular data is not working for me today :,(
<rickspencer3> did something change?
<rickspencer3> I get "No suitable device found: no device found for connection <my connection>
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, ^ ?
<ogra_> do calls work ?
<rickspencer3> ogra_, yes
<cyphermox> rickspencer3: wifi connection?
<ogra_> 3G
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> does nmcli dev list /ril_0 ?
<cyphermox> 'nmcli dev'
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, hold on, I need to reboot the phone
<rickspencer3> I guess
<nik90> balloons: sure, go ahead :)
<cyphermox> rickspencer3: you're using today's image?
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, yes
<cyphermox> ok
<rickspencer3> the osk is not displaying the buttons for the terminal app :/
<cyphermox> is that the saucy image?
<cyphermox> so I didn't get the right image
<rickspencer3> cyphermox no
<ogra_> that would be worse :)
<rickspencer3> I just used phablet-flash
<cyphermox> ok
<rickspencer3> cyphermox I ran nmcli dev list /ril_0... what am I looking for?
<cyphermox> I'm sorry I was unclear
<cyphermox> nmcli dev
<cyphermox> you should see /ril_0 in the list there
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, no, not in there
<cyphermox> if not, NM didn't see ofono for some reason... after reboot it might be because something changed in the image we build, and now you don't have the right version of NM there
<cyphermox> could you run
<cyphermox> dpkg -l network-manager | cat
<cyphermox> normally you should see 0.9.8.0-0ubuntu6phablet3 there
<cyphermox> IIRC
 * rickspencer3 plugs in phone to switch to ubuntu_chroot
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, is says 0.9.8.0-0ubuntu6phablet3
<cyphermox> rickspencer3: ok
<cyphermox> I'll just reflash to the right image to debug that
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, note that I hit this when I was moblie
<rickspencer3> let me reboot and see if it works before I go out of range of the wireless
<cyphermox> rickspencer3: are you on IRC from your phone?
<rickspencer3> no
<cyphermox> ah ;)
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, no
<cyphermox> so reboot doesn't help?
<rickspencer3> didn't know there was an irc client
<rickspencer3> checking
<cyphermox> no, there isn't an irc client
<cyphermox> I'm thinking I might write a QML frontend for quassel when I don't need to fight fires
<rickspencer3> cypher
<cyphermox> but for now... I mean 3G was working great so far, I'm not sure why it's broken for you just now
<rickspencer3> I did adb reboot
<rickspencer3> $adb root
<cyphermox> perhaps there was a piece that crashed in ofono or NM
<cyphermox> ok
<rickspencer3> $adb shell
<rickspencer3> $ubuntu_chroot shell
<rickspencer3> then got
<rickspencer3> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# nmcli dev
<rickspencer3> DEVICE     TYPE              STATE
<rickspencer3> wlan0      802-11-wireless   connected
<rickspencer3> root@ubuntu-phablet:/#
<cyphermox> is ofonod running?
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, hmm, ps doesn;t work in ubuntu_chroot shell
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, how do I check if it's running?
<cyphermox> mount -t proc proc /proc
<cyphermox> ps -ef | grep ofono
<cyphermox> or sudo start ofonod
<cyphermox> actually, that's without the d
<rickspencer3> cyphermox,
<rickspencer3> root@ubuntu-phablet:/#  ps -ef | grep ofono
<rickspencer3> root      1021   261  0 19:49 ?        00:00:00 ofonod --noplugin=atmodem
<rickspencer3> phablet   1144   261  0 19:49 ?        00:00:00 /usr/lib/telepathy/telepathy-ofono
<rickspencer3> root      1442  1256  0 19:53 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto ofono
<JC_> hi
<cyphermox> rickspencer3: could you run "sudo restart network-manager" ?
<cyphermox> rickspencer3: maybe someone changed the start sequence
<JC_> someone here?
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, ok, done
<cyphermox> JC_: can I help?
<rickspencer3> cyphermox,
<rickspencer3> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# nmcli dev
<rickspencer3> DEVICE     TYPE              STATE
<rickspencer3> wlan0      802-11-wireless   connected
<cyphermox> JC_: just ask your question and give me a bit of time to finish helping rickspencer3 :)
<cyphermox> rickspencer3: wow
<cyphermox> nothing..
<cyphermox> rickspencer3: I don't know why it's not working
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, well, it should be working now, no?
<cyphermox> rickspencer3: I'm reflashing to the raring image now, I would see the same behavior
<cyphermox> rickspencer3: totally
<cyphermox> it should be working
<rickspencer3> cypher, sorry
<rickspencer3>  /ril_0     gsm               disconnected
<cyphermox> rickspencer3: you still get calls?
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, nothign new should have been added to raring afaik
<rickspencer3> xchat thought I was making a call
<cyphermox> rickspencer3: ok
<cyphermox> rickspencer3: so things good to enable data now?
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, sorry, xchat thoght I was making a commend
<cyphermox> if the device shows up, you should be able to bring up the connection
<JC_> i have a samsung galaxy tab, and i try to install ununtu touch but i can't, i've been guide for this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<cyphermox> sure. I get bit by that everytime I past that output too
<cyphermox> JC_: did you get the images for the right device from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Working.2C_but_not_available_from_cdimage.u.c ?
<cyphermox> too bad I gave away my galaxy tab 2 some time ago
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, well, it didn't get the same error, but looks like it is going to time out
<rickspencer3> maybe I am not getting cell reception here
<cyphermox> rickspencer3: if it times out, try again once, if it still times out, there's definitely another issue
<rickspencer3> let me go up front and try
<cyphermox> rickspencer3: I noticed every once in a while the Online property doesn't get set properly
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, so, when I went up front where the signal is strong, it connected immediately
<rickspencer3> or at least appeared to, I didn't test the connection
<cyphermox> rickspencer3: perhaps I'll upload a new NM to the ppa for raring to enable debug output for NM by default
<cyphermox> ok
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, why do you think it couldn't see ril when it started?
<cyphermox> rickspencer3: was it immediately from boot?
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, ?
<rickspencer3> not sure what you are asking
<cyphermox> was it broken from boot or was it broken after a while?
<rickspencer3> I can adb reboot and then see if it sees ril, if that's what you mean
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, it was broken from boot, I think
<rickspencer3> let me try rebooting
<cyphermox> I expect from a clean boot /ril_0 should pretty much always be there
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, what is a "clean boot"
<rickspencer3> ?
<rickspencer3> I usually use adb reboot
<cyphermox> well, adb reboot is good
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, there is no ril after adb reboot
<cyphermox> ugh
<rickspencer3> then I restart network manager, and it is there
<cyphermox> right
<rickspencer3> I just repro'd it
<cyphermox> great
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, certainly I am not the only one seeing this?
<cyphermox> shouldn't be, no
<cyphermox> ofono must have changed
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, I have 153 and there is no ofono update to get
<cyphermox> or... something, anyway, has to have changed. it was working fine for the past two weeks no?
<pmcgowan> I wonder about android bits
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, ^^
<JC_> i think yes
<JC_> well in the manual instalaction its seems a litle strange, tell us to do two equal things
<cyphermox> JC_: it's not the same image
<cyphermox> JC_: for the unofficial images you should really follow the xda-developers forum posts for installing the images
<JC_> can u give me a link?
<cyphermox> depends on the actual device you have
<JC_> samsung galaxy tab 2 10.1
<cyphermox> JC_: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38456296
<cyphermox> notice the entries around the middle: generic part is something you need to flash anyway, using what's at wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<cyphermox> and then you'll need to download the device-specific image from that mediafire link
<cyphermox> you flash the device-specific part first, and then the generic part
<cyphermox> that's the best I can offer
<cyphermox> rickspencer3: I got /ril_0
<cyphermox> rickspencer3: can I send you diffs for small changes to make to the network-manager and ofono init scripts so we get more logs?
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, well ...
<rickspencer3> should we rather wait until we have saucy images?
<rickspencer3> and debug those if necessary?
<cyphermox> maybe, but since you can already reproduce the issue it would be good to still have a trace of it
<rickspencer3> I worry about pouring too much into this image if by Thursday or so we are on saucy, which may have a different set of problems
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, ok, tell me what to do :)
<cyphermox> it already has a different set of problems tbh :/
<cyphermox> rickspencer3: you'd need to edit /etc/init/ofono.conf to add -d as a parameter
<cyphermox> and to edit /etc/init/network-manager.conf to add
<rickspencer3> hmm, I thought I did
<cyphermox> --log-level=debug --log-domains=core,mb
<cyphermox> perhaps the one for ofono is already done
<rickspencer3> maybe it got blown away when I did phablet-flash
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, at what line do I add the log-level switch?
<cyphermox> to exec NetworkManager
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, done .. next?
<cyphermox> that's all
<cyphermox> adb reboot
<cyphermox> then send me /var/log/syslog
<cyphermox> it will have the debug logs for the initialization of NM and when it asks ofono about modems
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, do you want me to delete the existing syslog first?
<rickspencer3> seems like it might end up a pretty long file if I don't
<cyphermox> as you wish, a new boot is pretty evident anyway
<cyphermox> yeah
<rsalveti> rickspencer3: stopped working with the same phone and same sim card?
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, yes
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5756160/
<rsalveti> let me compare the changes, but nothing really changed
 * rickspencer3 hopes there are no passwords in there
<cyphermox> rsalveti: no, nothing appears to have changed
<cyphermox> rickspencer3: there shouldn't be any passwords in NM logs, ever
<rsalveti> hm, similar logs as we had when people were roaming
<rsalveti> sergiusens: ^
<rickspencer3> could it be because I am rebooting the phone somewhere where there is not good cell receptivity?
<rsalveti> maybe, there's a similar issue when people are roaming, might be that you got connected to a different network
<rsalveti> because of the low signal
<sergiusens> rsalveti: rickspencer3 if it's the issue I had, the modem would be unAttached
<sergiusens> but if coverage is low, not sure it's the same thing
<rsalveti> Jun 11 20:32:12 ubuntu-phablet ofonod[540]: gril/gril.c:handle_response() RIL Reply: RIL_REQUEST_SET_NETWORK_SELECTION_AUTOMATIC serial-no: 40 errno: SUCCESS
<rsalveti> Jun 11 20:32:12 ubuntu-phablet ofonod[540]: gril/gril.c:ril_request_create() req: RIL_REQUEST_VOICE_REGISTRATION_STATE, id: 71, data_len: 0
<rsalveti> Jun 11 20:32:12 ubuntu-phablet ofonod[540]: gril/gril.c:dispatch() RIL Event: UNSOL_RESPONSE_VOICE_NETWORK_STATE_CHANGED
<rsalveti> you keep getting:
<rsalveti> Jun 11 20:32:12 ubuntu-phablet ofonod[540]: gril/gril.c:dispatch() RIL Event: UNSOL_RESPONSE_VOICE_NETWORK_STATE_CHANGED
<rsalveti> which is usually related with low signal
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, so when I go to where there is signal, I can make a call, but NM doesn't know about ril being there yet?
<rsalveti> rickspencer3: maybe the signal is not good enough to make data calls, and something we might not be handling internally yet
<cyphermox> rsalveti: it's irrelevant to the modem showing up in NM though
<rsalveti> and I'm not sure the stack would get fixed automatically once you get good signal again
<cyphermox> there's a sleep 8 as a pre-start script for ofono though
<rsalveti> cyphermox: right, it's probably internal ofono
<rsalveti> that's a different issue
<cyphermox> so it will take 8 seconds before ofono starts...
<rsalveti> that's because the socket is not there yet
<cyphermox> well, that does tend to affect NM though
<rsalveti> rickspencer3: so mind rebooting the phone in a place you know you have good signal?
<rsalveti> just for a quick test
<rsalveti> cyphermox: why?
<cyphermox> of course there isn't /ril_0 if nmcli dev is run too early
<rsalveti> cyphermox: nm should be getting all the events when the modem is up
<sergiusens> cyphermox: but shouldn't affect calls
<cyphermox> sergiusens: correct, it wouldn't affect calls
<cyphermox> well
<rsalveti> the problem right know is that inside ofono we just expect things to work right from boot
<cyphermox> you could only do calls from after ofono is started
<rsalveti> if you don't have a signal, or if you're roaming, it might need a few changes so it can better track the network state changes
<cyphermox> rsalveti: sergiusens: I think you're mixing issues though
<cyphermox> once ofono is started, NM should immediately see the modems from ofono, regardless of GPRS, modem, or Sim status
<rsalveti> right
<cyphermox> what I'm trying to figure out is why /ril_0 wasn't listed in nmcli dev
<rsalveti> our issue might be that the signal might be enough for calls, not for data
<rsalveti> hm, right
<cyphermox> the issue might be that while sleep 8 solves the issue with that socket most of the time, sometimes it's not sufficient
<rsalveti> I don't think this is related with the sleep
<sergiusens> cyphermox: if the modem is not attached, it doesn't show, right?
<rsalveti> as we're already looking for signals
<cyphermox> no
<cyphermox> it always shows
<cyphermox> as long as the modem is detected
<rsalveti> Jun 11 20:31:09 ubuntu-phablet NetworkManager[415]: <info> ofono is now available
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> but might be missing an interface still
<cyphermox> as soon as ofono runs through setup_ril, it will show up
<cyphermox> the dbus interfaces are irrelevant at this point
<cyphermox> actually
<rsalveti> right, but nm will only see ril_0 once the expected interfaces are up
<cyphermox> well, as soon as the modem interface is up
<cyphermox> and/or the ModemAdded signal was triggered
<rsalveti> right
<cyphermox> that still just points the issue towards a race or something in ofono
<rsalveti> I can probably try to reproduce this here as well, if the problem is indeed signal
<rsalveti> right, I want to check that, doesn't make any sense
<rsalveti> but I noticed last week that sometimes nm wasn't getting the interface signals
<rsalveti> but I could see them with dbus-monitor
<cyphermox> ah, found an issue
<rsalveti> something is broken somewhere :-)
<rsalveti> cyphermox: where?
<cyphermox> NM doesn't enumerate modems when ofono appears after it
<cyphermox> that's really sucky ;)
<rsalveti> cyphermox: hm, but what is the side effect of that?
<cyphermox> any modem already detected prior to NM finding ofono are not going to be seen by NM
<rsalveti> ogra_: sergiusens: cyphermox: qtubuntu is finally published
<rsalveti> ogra_: if around, we can already trigger a new build
<rsalveti> oh, ok
<cyphermox> so if you restart ofono after NM is running, you'll get everything
<cyphermox> but if ofono has time to bring up the modems before NM notices the dbus service is up, you'll be missing those
<cyphermox> this is why you can then restart NM to get the full list, because in that case the ofono dbus service is already up, so for sure you need to enumerate devices
<rsalveti> right, but here nm is always starting before ofono
<cyphermox> right
<rsalveti> a bug, but not necessarily related with this issue
<cyphermox> it's a reasonable thing to explain the current behavior
<cyphermox> and it's easy enough to fix that it will improve our understanding of the problem regardless of whether it is the actual cause or not
<cyphermox> rsalveti: notice the order in which things happen too
<cyphermox> ie. Jun 11 20:31:09
<cyphermox> NM notices ofono appeared then
<cyphermox> but the modem was actually brought up...
<cyphermox> here: Jun 11 20:31:08 ubuntu-phablet ofonod[540]: src/modem.c:emit_modem_added() 0x151c780
<cyphermox> rsalveti: can I upload a fix for this to the ppa?
<cyphermox> or actually
<cyphermox> prior to that we'll test the fix
<cyphermox> rickspencer3: I'll get you updated NM packages
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, sure
<Minste> I can't connect to 3g? Have done the step-by-step guide, but when i try to "nmcli con up id mobildata" i get "Error: Unknown connection: mobildata."
<Minste> any tips for getting 3g connection on my galaxy nexus?
<pmcgowan> Minste, is that the id of the connection in the system-connections file
<pmcgowan> Minste, make sure you see it with nmcli dev
<Minste> pmcgowan: nmcli dev gives me DEVICE     TYPE              STATE         /ril_0     gsm               disconnected  wlan0      802-11-wireless   connected
<Minste> also have tried to use ofono scripts and id are mobildata
<pmcgowan> sounds right then
<Minste> pmcgowan: phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ sudo cat /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/mobildata [sudo] password for phablet:  [connection] id=mobildata uuid=8b235f54-7148-43d2-9492-dfd96c203321
<pmcgowan> rsalveti ^^ any ideas?
<pmcgowan> Minste, did you try bringing wifi down first although I dnot think you should need to
<rsalveti> cyphermox: mind if I review the debdiff firsT?
<rsalveti> cyphermox: just to have some sort of review there
<rsalveti> cyphermox: right, ofono is sending the signal, but nm might not be getting that
<rsalveti> which was what I had here last week
<rsalveti> but couldn't reproduce it anymore after we fixed everything
<rsalveti> Minste: to be able to connect you first need a valid modem interface for NM
<rsalveti> nmcli dev is not showing the ril interface
<rsalveti> kind of the same issue we're debugging here
<cyphermox> rsalveti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5756308/
<rsalveti> Minste: is it the first time you're trying to connect or did it work before?
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, it is showing it /ril_0
<cyphermox> indeed, it is
<Minste> actually I can't disable wifi. my wifi has id:dlink. when i do "nmcli con down id dlink" = non error, but when I do a nmcli dev it still are connected.
<rsalveti> oh, right
<Minste> this is the first time
<cyphermox> Minste: check the permissions on your connection file in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<cyphermox> it should be 600
<rsalveti> so it's probably an issue with the network id
<rsalveti> yeah
<Minste> how can i check permissions?
<rsalveti> cyphermox: +1, just remove ~mtrudel1
<cyphermox> ls -l
<cyphermox> rsalveti: that was for my ppa
<pmcgowan> adb shell ls -l /etc/...
<rsalveti> cyphermox: cool, but feel free to push it to saucy and raring
<Minste> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ ls -l /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/mobildata -rw-rw-rw- 1 root root 150 Jun 11 22:55 /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/mobildata
<rsalveti> yeah, need to change that
<rsalveti> sudo chmod 600 /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/mobildata
<cyphermox> Minste: indeed, sudo chmod 600 /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/mobildata ; sudo touch /etc/NetworkManager/system-connectons/mobildata
<cyphermox> (I touch it after because I noticed NM didn't see the connection sometimes
<Minste> touch: cannot touch ‘/etc/NetworkManager/system-connectons/mobildata’: No such file or directory
<Minste> forget it
<Minste> my fault
<Minste> It works :D Thanks
<alo21> I can't receive sms and calls on my galaxy nexus
<alo21> why?
<alo21> I am in italy
<sergiusens> alo21: please log a bug http://sergiusens.github.io/posts/good-logs-for-telephony-and-wifi-bug-reporting.html
<E-P_> Hey anyone know is ubuntu touch working on Nexus 7 3g? According website codename grouper is working on nagasig? Getting error while installing ubuntu touch with asser failed message
<E-P_> *assert failed message
<E-P_> installing .zips with clockworkmod
<sergiusens> E-P_: you probably need to remove the assert in the updater-script in the zip
<sergiusens> E-P_: but I'm not aware of the hardware differences so I'm not going to advise on how to do that
<E-P_> what is the assert doing in the package?
<sergiusens> E-P_: checking if the product id is correct for that zip
<E-P_> thx sergiusens, im gonna skip installing unbuntun touch it might be that kind of newish version of the tablet is not supported
#ubuntu-touch 2013-06-12
<firefly5x> when is Ubuntu touch going to be ported to the LG phones ???
<firefly5x> I will take an answer from anyone
<firefly5x> it was supposed to be stabe by the end of May.....how goes the progress
<firefly5x> ok...no one is going to answer
<firefly5x> i will be leaving soon
<RAOF> firefly5x: I don't believe that we have any plans to port UT to LG phones, but the community may have already done it?
<RAOF> (Other than the Nexus 4, obviously)
<firefly5x> I just know RAOF that they have been  working on alot of phones by different people
<firefly5x> Well i have to get off.....everyone have a good night.....
<firefly5x> or day depending where you are
<bevo> does anyone know how close gsm data is?
<AskUbuntu> Questions about Ubuntu Phone | http://askubuntu.com/q/307084
<dejello> Hey all, anyone know where I should start looking for fixing  a non-existant battery indicator?
<djcanadajeff> I have google Nexus S I would like to try ubuntu phone is this possible? I am already rooted and have fastboot mode and clockwork mod recovery
<AskUbuntu> Porting for Dummies how do I? | http://askubuntu.com/q/307118
<bevo> does anyone know how close gsm data is?
<djcanadajeff> ubuntu touch will have a full on bash terminal?
<duflu> djcanadajeff: It has remote shell access right now via (1) adb shell or (2) ssh. I've also seen a prototype native (Qt) shell on Mir. So yes there will be options
<duflu> But not necessarily options available by default
<dholbach> good morning
<Mirv> hmm, is something using the "qmlscene-ubuntu" executable from qtubuntu, or is it truly an 'example' as it's under such directory?
<Mirv> (and what is it in the first place, some qmlscene with -platform ubuntu or something?)
<Mirv> I grepped through the device filesystem and found no direct users, so I guess it's safe to move it to an examples package
<hckkid> anyone able to install ubuntu touch on galaxy tab 2 P3100
<hckkid> i was able to for quantal rom but not raring one
<seb128> ogra_, hey
<ogra_> yo
<seb128> ogra_, I think I read some weeks ago that you were working aggregating all the licenses infos from the touch image ... is that stored somewhere on the image?
<seb128> if yes, "where?" ;-)
<ogra_> seb128, nope, and i only ran a licensecheck across the android tree and sorted by licenses
<seb128> hum, k
<seb128> do you know if anyone is working on that/if that's planned?
<ogra_> nope, i dont, i know that we will need that stuff for the android packaging
<seb128> the "about this device" panel has a "software licenses" section that's supposed to "navigate to a single “Software Licenses” screen that consists of a single text view listing all the licenses for included software"
<ogra_> if you just want a list of the licenses for installed apps, /usr/share/doc has the copyright files
<seb128> no, I think we want an access to the licenses that are part of the OS
<seb128> android has that as well, I guess it's a legal requirement
<seb128> "settings -> about this device -> legal mentions" on android gives you an endless list of apk and licenses
<ogra_> sure, but the only safe way would be to parse /usr/share/doc either at build time or at runtime
<seb128> well, will our "base image" have all its licenses in /usr/share/doc?
<ogra_> it currently does we dont have unpackaged software atm
<nik90> ckpringle: ping
<ogra_> and if it is püackaged it has to have a copyright file
<seb128> ok, I though the base image might not be fully made of .deb in the futur
<seb128> which is why I was wondering
<ogra_> i think for assembling it we will always use debs
<seb128> ogra_, I will start with that, thanks
<ogra_> we might delete the package DB before publishing or such stuff
<h01ger> whats the container flip mentioning in the kernel team meeting minutes?
<ogra_> but i thionk you can rely on debs as the initial base
<ogra_> h01ger, i'm working on banning android into an lxc container and boot directly into the ubuntu rootfs
<h01ger> ogra_, awesome
<ogra_> with a little luck we are done by end of the week with the developer image
<h01ger> nice
<ogra_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/ there are already pretty experimental ones
 * h01ger is personally mostly blocked by the lack of PIN support, my SIM has one...
<ogra_> (boots on maguro and mako, the next build should also work partially on grouper (adb at least))
<ogra_> you could disable the PIN in an android phone
<h01ger> ogra_, this android container is pretty pretty nifty
<ogra_> well with the flip and udev running on the ubuntu side it produces a lot of headaches :)
<ogra_> we are still fiddling on a proper solution for that
<h01ger> oh. didnt know that. (not that i have an android phone..
<h01ger> (disable pin)
<ogra_> android comes with a tool to change and unset the pin
<ogra_> (and to set it again indeed)
<h01ger> ic
<ogra_> i assume we will have such a thing too at some point
<ckpringle> nik90: hey
<ckpringle> nik90: sorry I missed you yesterday
<h01ger> ogra_, well, i hope first there is PIN support :)
<ogra_> haha, yeah thats kind of a requirement :)
<h01ger> :)
<h01ger> seems to be pretty simple with AT commands: http://www.dostmuhammad.com/blog/disable-pin-code-using-gsm-modem-at-commands/
<ogra_> yeah, well, you need to talk directly to rild i think  ... and rild is a vendor distributed binary blob with not 100% defined api it seems ... so vendors can change behavior etc
<ogra_> it was already problematic to get ofono to talk to both supported nexus phones in the same way
<ogra_> (ofono sits on top of rild)
<h01ger> ic. (+ouch)
<Siddo> hey
<Siddo> anyone there?
<Siddo> Does anyone know what ram to install for samsung galaxy ace?
<cdesai> Siddo: try grabbing some RAM from http://www.downloadmoreram.com/
<Siddo> not that RAM! to install ubuntu touch on my phone!
<Toro> Hi!
<Toro> Did someone have instaled Ubuntu on Prestigio 4500 touch phone?
<AskUbuntu> How to install ubuntu touch on my android phone? | http://askubuntu.com/q/307223
<tchebb> Does Ubuntu Touch currently use X or Mir? The documentation on the site seems extremely poor with regards to the core components in use.
<ogra_> it uses surfaceflinger and will switch to Mir soon
<tchebb> ogra_: I see. Thanks.
<alfonsojon> Hey
<alfonsojon> Anyone here familiar with the ARM Chromebook?
<alfonsojon> I noticed it's EXTREMELY similar to the Nexus 10, and I was wondering if I could get Ubuntu Touch on my chromebook
<alfonsojon> considering they have the same GPU, CPU, and board.
<ogra_> you would need a properly working android port first ...
<alfonsojon> true...
<ogra_> and then you would have to live with a touch UI on a device without touchscreen ...
<alfonsojon> I know
<alfonsojon> I want to do this as a "just because" kind of thing
<ogra_> additionally there is no cursor support ... so you would have to navigate blind
<alfonsojon> well then
<alfonsojon> okay nevermind.
<alfonsojon> Another question
<ogra_> you can run the normal ubuntu arm on a chromebook ... with a desktop install
<alfonsojon> Actually, I can't because it cannot initialize the graphics
<alfonsojon> so x11 can't even live
<ogra_> xfbdev should just work
<alfonsojon> I tried that
<ogra_> (completely unaccelerated indeed)
<alfonsojon> Plymouth refuses to load
<alfonsojon> and I hate the idea of unaccelerated
<ogra_> and there is an armsoc driver that should work too
<alfonsojon> This brings me to another question
<ogra_> but only partially accelerated
<alfonsojon> What display driver is Ubuntu Touch for the Nexus 10 using?
<alfonsojon> nevermind
<alfonsojon> totally different display server
<alfonsojon> >.<
<ogra_> best is to talk to "hrw" in #ubuntu-arm .... he does a lot of the chromebook stuff
<alfonsojon> I'll head over
<ogra_> ubuntu touch uses androids surfaceflinger currently
<ogra_> and switches to Mir soon
<alfonsojon> whcih means no accelerated graphics, yay :D
<alfonsojon> (on the desktop version)
<ogra_> well, armsoc kind of works with the chromeos GLES libs
<aryo_adhi> Hi all!
<alfonsojon> Hey aryo
<alfonsojon> I heard that there's an accelerated driver in the 13.10 repos?
<force_> Hi
<alfonsojon> Hey
<om26er> there is a regression in the shell, starting an app from commandline does not bring that app to the front...
<om26er> if there is an already running and focused application then the newly start app from terminal comes to the front
<alfonsojon> File a bug report :)
<ogra_> om26er, i think the first one was always like this ... you should see it in the apps lens in the running apps though
<om26er> ogra_, that was if the --desktop_file_hint parameter was not provided, but I am using dektop_file_hint as well
<om26er> so its clearly a regression, it was working a few days ago. It makes autopilot testing problematic because our app does not come to focus in its test run..
<ogra_> ah, yeah
<popey>  /usr/lib/evolution/evolution-addressbook-factory appears to be eating the CPU in my phone
<popey>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S  %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<popey>  2062 phablet   20   0 98916   9m 5696 S  94.4  0.5   8:16.46 evolution-addre
 * popey wonders where to file that
<davmor2> popey: evolution-addressbook-factory ;)  iirc correct device specific issues were being filed against the device so I would say file it against nexus4 and write the bug out in full
<pmcgowan> popey, did you file that against the preview image?
<popey> pmcgowan: was about to, yes
<seb128> hey qml guys, what's the recommended way to add some empty spaces between elements in a column?
<penk> seb128: "spacing"
<penk> seb128: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-column.html#spacing-prop
<seb128> penk, sorry, let me reformulate "between 2 specific elements"
<seb128> like I've element1-2-3-<want a break>-element-3-4-5
<seb128> ups
<seb128> 4-5-6
<seb128> I tried adding a rectangle, but that feels hackish and it has a background color which is not the same as the column background
<popey> pmcgowan: bug 1190218
<ubot5> bug 1190218 in touch-preview-images "evolution-addressbook-factory eating cpu after bootup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1190218
<penk> hmm in column I don't know any best practice
<seb128> Kaleo, Saviq: can you help me? ;-)
<Saviq> seb128, wassup?
<seb128> Saviq, I'm trying to figure the recommended way to add some empty space between 2 specific elements of a column
<seb128> Saviq, should I just dump a rectangle with empty background color or something (that feels hackish)
<Saviq> seb128, adding an Item { } is the usual way
<seb128> ah
<seb128> Saviq, thanks ;-)
<Saviq> seb128, as Column doesn't take margins into account, you either need to expand the items themselves
<Saviq> seb128, or add a spacer Item { }
<seb128> Saviq, spacer Item {} seems good, I was looking for a "real widget" and tried using rectangle, I didn't think about going back one step and simply use an Item {} ... thanks ;-)
<Saviq> seb128, cheers
<mhall119> popey: it's Ubuntu Touch Clinic time
<popey> o/
<t1mp> mhall119: is that here in this channel?
 * popey tweets
<popey> yeah, we encourage people to come here at this time, so they can get familiar with everyone, ask questions etc
<mhall119> t1mp: yup
<jcastro> ooh, count me in!
<popey> this time was chosen as it's useful to have US people awake ☻
<popey> I managed to get my nexus 4 to spontaneously reboot today, can't reproduce it now
<popey> is there some likelyhood it's logged somewhere?
<cdesai> popey: could check /proc/last_kmsg
<ogra_> popey, well, have a look at the logfiles ... *especially* on their size
<penk> hello guys, what's the best way to turn off auto dim of screen on device? :D
<ogra_> popey, i only fixed it in the flipped images yet, but syslog and powerd.log got filled within 2h to 2GB here
<jcastro> I was going to flash today but I saw ogra saying that saucy is coming so I held off
<ogra_> (/var/log/upstart/powerd.log that is)
 * popey looks
<seb128> Saviq, ok, since I'm in ping mood and you have been nice to me, one last question for today ... is there an easy way to get the value of the space between the red lines on http://ubuntuone.com/1ALvTtqkzOOrP4uwJ3GJDq ?
<ogra_> the upstart job needs serious reworking ... (and to drop the G_MESSAGES_DEBUG=all)
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5758154/ is my /proc/last_kmsg, no giant log files in /var/log
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Touch running on Fairphone - are there agreements? | http://askubuntu.com/q/307294
<seb128> Saviq, that's "(height of ListItem.Standard - height of Label in it)/2" ... not sure how to express that, I can add an id to a listitem to have its height, is that the right way to go? (and I'm not sure how to get the embedded text height then)
<ogra_> popey, well, the watchdog kicked off the reboot ... no idea why though
<popey> i was rotating the phone and unlocking at the same time
<Saviq> seb128, what's the use case?
<Saviq> seb128, do you want a separator of that height or something?
<ogra_> popey, ah, k, thats indeed out special reboot command setup ... like the three finger salute :P
<seb128> Saviq, the usecase is for the UI in that screenshot
<seb128> Saviq, mpt wrote "<mpt> seb128, hm, neither of those seem good ways of defining spacing ... It should be exactly as much as between the top of "Legal:" and the line above it, for example. It's part of the overall "Software:" group."
<popey> hah
<ogra_> (not ... )
<seb128> Saviq, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AboutThisDevice?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-about.png
<cdesai> popey: btw, anyone with whom I could talk about the emulator?
<seb128> Saviq, there is some spacing between the "check for updates" button and "Legal:" since those are separate sections
<mhall119> penk_: I think there's a dbus call you can make
<Saviq> seb128, what you need is a Header item, really, right?
<popey> cdesai: I'd recommend asking whatever specific questions you have here and we can poke the right people
<Saviq> seb128, that both Software: and Legal: would be
<cdesai> for a start, I would like to get my patches in / some repositories forked
<mhall119> ogra_: do you know if apps can programatically call the screen brightness setting?
<popey> sergiusens: have you seen cdesai's patches on the ubuntu-phone list?
<ogra_> mhall119, i dont ... but you can indeed just talk  to sysfs driectly (which would likely be an api viiolation but work)
<sergiusens> popey: going to today or tomorrow
<sergiusens> popey: once freed from saucy
<popey> thanks
<cdesai> thanks
<sergiusens> popey: but I did look at them
<Saviq> seb128, there's a "grouped list" usecase in the SDK lists already
<ogra_> will be curious to see if that emulator stuff  works at all with the flipped images
<seb128> Saviq, hum, ListItem.Header has less spacing apparently and it's more aligned on the left ... that doesn't exactly match the design
<seb128> Saviq, but I guess we could argue that the design should be updated to use standard widgets
<Saviq> seb128, yes please
<Saviq> seb128, and modify the standard widgets to match, if the decision is made so
<cdesai> ogra_: it should if we modify the ramdisk, since all it does it load the images
<Saviq> seb128, ubuntu-ui-toolkit-examples
<seb128> Saviq, thanks, I will open a bug about that so we have a place to have discussion
<netcurli> is there a way to start a qml app with translations in a specific language?
<ogra_> cdesai, the flipped container images boot into a plain ubuntu and then start android in an lxc container later
<Saviq> seb128, install that, run "Ubuntu UI Toolkit Gallery"
<Saviq> seb128, there's a "List Items" item
<sergiusens> ogra_: sorry to dissappoint http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-power/phablet/view/head:/src/ib-brightness-control.c <- mhall119
<Saviq> seb128, and there's a "Grouped list" at the bottom
<sergiusens> line 51
<seb128> Saviq, yep, got that
<cdesai> ogra_: not sure how well would that work in QEMU, but if that doesn't work, we could use virtualbox
<mhall119> sergiusens: what am I looking at?
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, i can still write a  C++ plugin that talks directly to sysfs if i want
<popey> cdesai: there's benefits to the android emulator though..
<ogra_> we dont do anything to prevent that
<sergiusens> mhall119: brightness control from the indicator
<popey> like sensors triggering/
<popey> ?
<cdesai> popey: I'm not 100% sure, but AFAIK the emulator doesn't emulate any sensors
<seb128> Saviq, http://ubuntuone.com/5E43IdpvxlyxT16jdZLF4b is how it looks with Headers use
<seb128> mpt, ^
<mhall119> sergiusens: hmmm, so there won't be anything exposed to apps?
<seb128> mpt, does that work for you (Software: and Legal are Header elements there)?
<sergiusens> mhall119: that's a bzoltan question
<Saviq> seb128, yup
<seb128> mpt, Saviq: if that's not good I will open a bug on the toolkit that Header look need to be tweaked
<bzoltan> I am here
<sergiusens> mhall119: there should though
<seb128> Saviq, thanks again ;-)
<Saviq> seb128, cheers
<Saviq> seb128, remember, that's the last one for today! ;)
<bzoltan>  sergiusens: mhall119: what was the question?
<seb128> Saviq, no worry, I will ping Kaleo for my next question :p
 * seb128 hides
<mhall119> bzoltan: will there be an API for apps to control screen brightness
<sergiusens> bzoltan: do you know if anyone is working on exposing brightness and general sensor apis or the sdk?
<bzoltan> sergiusens: not as I know
<tvoss> bzoltan, why can't we use qtsensor with the platform api?
<sergiusens> bzoltan: ok, I'll talk about it with my team
<Saviq> seb128, don't worry, he's not up yet, probably, slacker!
<seb128> ;-)
<bzoltan> tvoss: I see no reason not to
<mpt> seb128, yeah, I think the headers, non-headers, and buttons should all line up horizontally (i.e. their left edges should all be the same)
<tvoss> bzoltan, cool then, I think jhodapp might be the right person to talk to
<bzoltan> tvoss: yes, he made the orientation adaptation ... so he should know the details
<tvoss> bzoltan, yup
<FunkyPenguin> can someone advise on the enterprise connection plans for touch?
<bzoltan> tvoss:  I ping him
<jhodapp> bzoltan, need me?
<mhall119> FunkyPenguin: anything specific you hve in mind?
<bzoltan> jhodapp: yes :) desperately
<FunkyPenguin> mhall119: the items that spring to mind are exchange connectivity, and 802.1x EAP wifi connectivity
<jhodapp> bzoltan, what's up?
<FunkyPenguin> both prevent me from using it with work
<bzoltan>  jhodapp:  it is about wiring up the platform apis to the qtsensor
<mhall119> FunkyPenguin: exchange connectivity is something we're discussing, specifically for email, but getting that working in non-MS software has been notoriously difficult
<mhall119> wifi stuff I don't know about, do we not already support that on the desktop?
<FunkyPenguin> mhall119: true, but if one takes evolution as an example, their implementation of exchange web services work very well
<mhall119> do they now?  I haven't tried in a few years, and back then it was awful
<jcastro> Q: What's the status on the GUI for data over 3g?
<popey> what's wrong with nmcli! :D
 * mhall119 kicks popey 
<FunkyPenguin> yeah, unfortunately i cant use it on Ubuntu as 12.04 doesnt have ews, but it works fine in the other distros i use (primarily openSUSE)
<pmcgowan> popey, was that bug the first time after you synced or just a random boot
<mhall119> ews?
<seb128> mpt, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1190234
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1190234 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "ListItem.Header should be horizontal aligned with standard elements" [Undecided,New]
<popey> pmcgowan: my phone randomly rebooted, so that may be the first reboot since syncing
<FunkyPenguin> popey: last time i checked your fingers weren't that dainty, how in sauron's name do you get by using the terminal for so much on the phone?!
<bzoltan> tvoss: we got the bp for the alarm api -> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/sdk-system-alarm-api I guess/hope you have some thoughts about how the backend part is coming together. I have checked today the Meego's timed code and it look useful for as...and it comes with gpl
<popey> FunkyPenguin: i have a script ☻
<popey> drag up to see previous commands, press enter
<popey> I have lady-like hands btw ㋛
<mhall119> FunkyPenguin: have you tried the terminal on the phone? zdmitry has done an amazing job on it
<FunkyPenguin> ah, i wondered how one got previous commands, thanks
<popey> the terminal app is pretty awesome
<tvoss> bzoltan, @backend: I proposed to push the functionality into the date/time indicator, which would have the benefit of being able to provide a UI to users
<tvoss> bzoltan, the API would hide that of course
<FunkyPenguin> yeah it is indeed pretty good, how does one add an app to favourites?
<bzoltan> tvoss:  would that work as a queue  what any app and system service could use?
<tvoss> bzoltan, queue as in?
<mhall119> FunkyPenguin: that's not been implemented yet
<FunkyPenguin> ah, ok thanks
<bzoltan> tvoss: like a daemon
<kramer654> I wonder about the same as jcastro does: how is the GUI for 3g data going?
<mhall119> the Favorites on the Dash will probably be picked based on your usage history
<mhall119> the Launcher you should be able to add and remove stuff manually though
<tvoss> bzoltan, similar, yes. the indicator-service's lifetime is limited by the session lifetime, but it exceeds the lifetime of apps
<mhall119> tvoss: Saviq: who's working on the network indicator?  I assume that's where we're going to put the 3g switching GUI
<Saviq> mhall119, UI - us / dednick, backend - thostr's team, tedg?
<FunkyPenguin> mhall119: how does one pin an app to the launcher then?
<mhall119> jcastro and kramer654 would like to know what the status is on that, do we have mockups, working code, anything?
<FunkyPenguin> or remove one even?
<pmcgowan> Saviq, renato_ implemented something in the UI that did not land if its useful
<mhall119> FunkyPenguin: also not implemented yet :)
<FunkyPenguin> heh, ok
<mhall119> FunkyPenguin: right now the list is hard-coded in a QML file
<bzoltan> tvoss: that is a viable solution. Do you think a timed like service would be something to consider? http://gitorious.org/meego-middleware/timed
<Saviq> pmcgowan, yeah, we have that in queue, apparently waiting for drivers to land
<FunkyPenguin> mhall119: could that be edited, as a work around?
<pmcgowan> ack
<Saviq> pmcgowan, depends on https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/indicator-server/device-switch/+merge/166300
<tvoss> bzoltan, for inspiration: definitely...I just want to keep the number of services as low as possible. And the alarm functionality is a good fit for the date-time-indicator
<mhall119> FunkyPenguin: yes, you'll need to edit /usr/share/qml-phone-shell/Applications/applications.js and /usr/share/qml-phone-shell/Launcher/Launcher.qml
<mhall119> IIRC
<FunkyPenguin> mhall119: ok thanks
<mhall119> applications.js is keeps a list of app launcher meta-data that Launcher.qml looks at, instead of looking for .desktop files, unless they've gotten that working since I last tried to modify the launcher
<bzoltan> tvoss:  good point, taken
<bobweaver> mhall119,  is there any plans on making it (launcher) to have items in based on mimeType or application id or something like that ?
<tedg> tvoss, We should probably map those upstart events.  We have "desktop-start" and "desktop-end", and "indicator-start", etc.  Perhaps we should have an application region or something like that as well.
<mhall119> bobweaver: I don't think so, as fas as I know it will behave just like the desktop Launcher
<bobweaver> mhall119,  like unity-2d launcher
<tedg> tvoss, Guarantee a specific setup/take down to make things simpler.
<tedg> mhall119, Network indicator is mine...
<mhall119> tedg: how far are we from a GUI for switching over to 3g?
<tvoss> tedg, not entirely sure I'm following you :)
<tedg> mhall119, Weeks at least.
<tedg> tvoss, Just say "yes" then :-)
<tvoss> tedg, nope :) default answer if I don't understand: nope :)
<tedg> tvoss, I'm just saying that we have upstart events right now that basically associate to regions of login/shutdown.  But they're relatively ad hoc, we should be more explicit about them.
<mhall119> bzoltan: can we get those alarm API work items set to a milestone, so we know when to expect them?
<tvoss> tedg, that sounds sane to me, basically "marking" important events in the system/session lifecycle (rephrasing to make sure I understand what you are saying)
<tvoss> tedg, would help in testing, too
<tedg> tvoss, Yup, I was more worried about session, but you can worry about system too :-)
<bobweaver> Question I am making a app in c++/qml and can not figure out how to expose the c++ to the qml.  Here is a example of main.cpp  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5758277/      but when I call homePath in qml it shows (console.log) file://home/user/Videos what is up with that ?
<tedg> tvoss, I don't think system needs as much work because we'll inherit the upstart setup there.
<tvoss> tedg, yup, agreed
 * tvoss thinks we should draw some fancy lifetime diagram
<tedg> tvoss, initctl2dot
 * tvoss also thinks that tedg will use inkscape for that ... again :)
<tvoss> tedg, ;)
<kramer654> Another question: whatsapp-support is one of my three must-haves. I know there has been some work on an open source client called Whosthere, but the activity seemed to have stopped (last activity 3 months ago) and on launchpad it says it is discontinued. Will there be any support from Canonical for (a fork of) this project or any other alternative whatsapp implementation?
<bobweaver> NM I see the error
<bobweaver> arg(moviesLocation.first());   should be arg(homesLocation.first());
<bobweaver> I think ....
<mhall119> kramer654: I spoke with the whosthere developer, and his main problem was WhatsApp changing their authentication system
<mhall119> is sounds like he's been having to reverse-engineer something to work with their service, and it keeps changing
<netcurli> how can I start a qml app with translations on the phone in a specific language? or is this not possible at the moment?
<nik90> netcurli: it is possible
<nik90> ensure that you have a language installed on your system
<nik90> and then LC_ALL=ar_AE.UTF-8 qmlscene ./ubuntu-clock-app.qml
<nik90> where you replace ar_AE with language of your choice
<netcurli> thanks nik90, I will try that
<kalikiana> arrr clearly stands for pirate language, used in barbados
<kramer654> mhall119: Thanks for your answer. I do hope that Canonical somehow can put energy in Whatsapp since it is for many a definite must-have on a phone. Maybe lobbying with whatsapp themselves is an option. Anyhow; I love the work that's being done on UTouch and I regularly check for updates. Looking forward to be flashing my phone with it, or even better, throw my money at the first Ubuntu phone that arives in stores.. :)
<popey> kramer654: we're certainly in touch with the devloper
<ogra_> i thought he turned his stuff into a telepathy plugin
<ogra_> or do i misremember
<mhall119> ogra_: I think he did, but was still not able to get it working with their protocol changes
<ogra_> ah
<kramer654> popey: the developer of whosthere or the official developers of whatsapp?
<popey> whosthere
<kramer654> mhall119 mentioned that, but also that he isn't able to continue the app because of the chaning authentication system
<bobweaver> Question: I want to set up a C++ thingy that works like this in qml. openMimeType(setmimetype , file )   how would one do this ?
<mhall119> bobweaver: ricmm and loicm were discussing implementing that part of the Platform API
<mhall119> which would make Qt.openUrlExternally() work
<bobweaver> so I could say do something like   Qt.openurlextrenael(openMimeType(video, "http://www.myvideo.com"))   so this way a browser does not open that
<bobweaver> yeah mhall119  the thing is is that alot I mean 3 tbs full of my movies and tv shows come from a server via xhttprequest
<bobweaver> so when I go to open it with qt.openurlextrenal("http://fooo,com") It opens the browser and either starts to Download or opens yet anpother video player
<mhall119> I think openUrlExternally() won't call the browser if it doesn't need to, but I could be wrong
<bobweaver> So I think that I have to make a c++ plugin that I can set the mimrtyoe for xdg to read
<bobweaver> mhall119,  you are wrong
<mhall119> it happens every once in a while :)
<bobweaver> it reads via xdg
<bobweaver> once in a while ....I am wrong all the time lol
<popey> anyone see this ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1190252
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1190252 in webbrowser-app "Share/Save/Copy menu orientation incorrect" [Undecided,New]
<bobweaver> popey,  suggestions use qt.indow 5.0 and read the scrren size     if width > height foo else upways
<bobweaver> so it flips it automaticly
<kalikiana> bobweaver, sounds like the same issue on the desktop, for performance http:// isn't usually checked the same as local files
<bobweaver> do you all think htat it would just be better to make a QProcess runner ?  that looks for default media player ?  just a bash script attached to qml
<bobweaver> I hate giving users out side access though :(
<bobweaver> kalikiana,  I dont follow what do you mean ?
<bobweaver> Oh I see for xdg
<bobweaver> yeah I tried adding file:// but no go
<bobweaver> video://  also
<bobweaver> Here I will show example
<bobweaver> http://youtu.be/v1iAyUiaCEg?t=5m13s
<kalikiana> bobweaver, assuming glib g_app_info_launch_default_for_uri doesn't work the same as g_app_info_get_default_for_type for remote locations
<bobweaver> see how it launchs the browser first it is because I am using                                     Qt.openUrlExternally(DataBase.ipAddress()+":"+DataBase.port()+"/Content/GetVideo?Id="+id)
<kalikiana> it can be arbitrarily slow to check if an http:///.... is a video or what else
<kalikiana> you don't want to wait 5 minutes
<kalikiana> bobweaver, so in glib you have a way to get an app for its type, not the url
<kalikiana> and that's probably the direction you want to go
<bobweaver> kalikiana,  so using GConf
<kalikiana> bobweaver, no, just .desktop files these days
<kalikiana> there is MimeTypes=
<kalikiana> and for browser there is a pseudo mime type for http
<kalikiana> which reinforces the point that http is a carte blanche regardless of file type
<SirSkidmore> I think I'll flash my Galaxy Tab 2.0 tonight
<SirSkidmore> any other users here?
<Eetmor> anyone know if someone is working on a SGS3 d2att version?
<Eetmor> looks like the person that was doing some work before jumped ship
<davmor2> mhall119: do you ever see this http://ubuntuone.com/7FbNCd0qS80SwzKnksMoh1  forgive the video being on it's side but I haven't got time to look for a tool to change the orientation.
<mhall119> davmor2: me too, all my phone videos are sideways
<mhall119> downloading the video now
<davmor2> mhall119: oh also forgive the shocking quality I was holding a phone while trying to capture the video not the best bet.
<ogra_> why has nobody written a screen recorder for the phone yet ?
<Saviq> yikes u1 is slow...
<Saviq> ogra_, because you'd have to talk to sflinger
<ogra_> pfft
<Saviq> ogra_, everything will be possible when we switch to Mir :D
<ogra_> haha, yeah, that time ...
<mhall119> davmor2: what build number is that?  I thought we'd fixed that issue
<mhall119> Saviq: I'm assuming apparmor will prevent screen recording/screen shots unless the user gives an app extra permissions
<davmor2> mhall119: I did a phablet-flash -b today incase it was a home setting
<Saviq> mhall119, ass-u-me?
<davmor2> mhall119: I have a 160 in my download folder
<Saviq> mhall119, but yeah, you'll need to talk to Mir to be able to screenshot / record, so we'll protect it in one way or another
<mhall119> davmor2: we had that problem with the keyboard dropping events through to lower components early on, but it was fixed several weeks ago, so maybe this is a regression
<davmor2> mhall119: I got it yesterday so thought a -b today might resolve it, no issues on my galaxy nexus though which is odd
<mhall119> Saviq: s/assume/I put the requirement in the original appdevuploadspec/
<pfcode> hey, i started clockworkmod recovery on my android tablet and want to test ubuntu via running it from adb shell. I've chrooted to SD, where i unpacked generic binary from armv7 and when i try to run 'unity8' or 'tst_shadervideonode' i get QXcbConnection: Could not connect to display \ Aborted .
<pfcode> What should i do to run graphics on it. It has mali-400
<pfcode> and cortex A9, 512mb ram
<ogra_> you need the adjusted android image too
<ogra_> just running a graphical app wont work
<pfcode> does it use XServer or sth?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> it uses libhybris to talk to the modified android which runs surfaceflinger
<pfcode> hm..
<ogra_> apps wont start if the connection to libhybris isnt up
<pfcode> i can mount system mtdblock
<pfcode> but what should i run first? :)
<ogra_> you need a ported android image first
<ogra_> see the porting wikipage (link is in the channel topic)
<pfcode> okay
<sergiusens> mhall119: popey what community core app would you choose as a candidate for a click package for integration in the image?
<sergiusens> preferably one that isn't part of the image already :-)
<mhall119> sergiusens: core apps or collection apps
<mhall119> ?
<sergiusens> mhall119: core apps for now... I'll take care of everything, just wanted you to pick the app
<mhall119> sergiusens: do you want something very simple, or something to test the boundaries?
<sergiusens> mhall119: good point, give me two, one to get the feel of it and also the complicated one
<popey> calculator and file manager would test both ends imo, what do you think mhall119 ?
<mhall119> yeah, calculator is simple, file manager (or terminal) need separate C++ plugins *and* extra system access
<sergiusens> mhall119: popey great, so system access isn't in place yet, but it would be good to use as guinea pigs... those two are already in the image though
<popey> oh, you want something not already in the image via debs?
<pmcgowan> bfiller, when does friends-dispatcher run
<bfiller> pmcgowan: not sure, friends-service starts on startup, kenvandine ^^^
<pmcgowan> bfiller, kenvandine I ask because I found it was gobbling cpu during a call
<popey> sergiusens: / mhall119 which case something like minesweeper-touch from the collection ppa for simple... not sure we have something more complex. perhaps remove calc and file manager from the image in order to test this?
<popey> (and use those)
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, friends-service or friends-dispatcher was gobbling cpu?
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, dispatcher
<kenvandine> ok
<pmcgowan> what causes that to run?
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, can you turn on debugging , and file a bug with the logs next time it happens
<sergiusens> popey: ack, I'll figure it out
<kenvandine> well every 15 minutes it'll refresh the feeds
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, and that should be the only time the process is even running
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, where do I turn on debug
<kenvandine> one sec
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, it may be but I noticed the UI was slow looking at indicators, so I did a top
<kenvandine> gsettings set com.canonical.friends debug true
<pmcgowan> and it was around 405 cpu, seemed ot run for some timte
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i just had a thought... it could have been the avatar cache expiry
<kenvandine> which we are in the process of removing :)
<kenvandine> from time to time it'll cleanup all the avatars it has cached on disk
<kenvandine> but we are dropping the cache completely
<pmcgowan> ok, maybe I will try to reproduce on new images then
<kenvandine> because it actually makes scrolling faster, to access the avatars remotely
<kenvandine> it's slow to load the images from the disk because of the number of files in the directory
<kenvandine> we'll let qml do the caching for us
<kenvandine> makes scrolling much nicer... and doesn't chew up disk space
<kenvandine> and we can drop a couple hundred lines of code :-D
<mhall119> sergiusens: facebook app might be a good candidate, it has dependencies on Friends and Online Accounts
<sergiusens> mhall119: sounds good, added to lis
<sergiusens> t
<sergiusens> thanks!
<davmor2> popey: is dog fight more complex or drop letters maybe?
<mhall119> they are both pure-QML
<mhall119> they include sound and particles, but I don't think that will make much difference to Click packaging
<davmor2> mhall119: almost certainly not I was just wondering if they may of been more complex than mind-sweeper
<mhall119> davmor2: not as much as you would think by playing them
<popey> davmor2: more complex in what regard?
<davmor2> <popey> sergiusens: / mhall119 which case something like minesweeper-touch from the collection ppa for simple... not sure we have something more complex. perhaps remove calc and file manager from the image in order to test this?
<popey> ah
<davmor2> popey: I was wondering if the other two apps might of been more complex :)
<popey> no, they're not really
<popey> hmm, phone-app is eating my phone cpu
<popey>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S  %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<popey>  1777 phablet   20   0  314m 109m  39m R 100.3  5.9  22:48.97 phone-app
<pfcode> soo, i have next little problem, i flashed my tablet with boot/system maguro images
<pfcode> and if i try to run any adb command, like adb shell, it results with not fount /system/bin/sh
<pfcode> *not found
<ogra_> why did you do that ?
<ogra_> the maguro image will only run on maguro devices (the galaxy nexus phone)
<ogra_> you need an image that was created specifically for your tablet .... everything else will not work
<salem_> awe, ping
<tassadar_> how the hell did it even started the adb daemon with maguro images Oo
<awe> salem, pong
<pfcode> ogra_, that should run
<pfcode> the same processor
<pfcode> drivers shouldn't work
<pfcode> but system should boot up
<salem_> awe, hey, yesterday I managed to create an mms context on ofono and use mmsd. apparently no changes are necessary to ofono to support mms.
<pfcode> and it boots, there's sshd runned
<pfcode> but it disallows me to conenct
<awe> salem_, wow...that's good news!
<awe> would you mind writing up a short description of your testing and send it to the mailing list?  I know renato_ has been looking at mmsd recently, as we will require some upper layer changes.
<awe> salem_, what phone did you use for your testing?
<salem_> awe, sure, I will do some more tests today still. galaxy nexus
<awe> salem_, there is code within ofono to do the actual interface configuration once the mms context is activated.  I just wasn't sure whether or not RILD would also try and configure it too, leading to a conflict
<awe> thanks much!
<salem_> awe, also, I am still unable to show the mms contents on the other phone, but I think this is not ofono related.
<salem_> awe, probably the image format is incorrect or something.
<awe> salem_, yea... could be
<awe> salem_, also you mentioned that other day that you're always roaming.  Could you take a look at sergiusens's bug description and maybe give my debug package a try?
<awe> https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1188404
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1188404 in touch-preview-images "ofono between 30% and 40% CPU usage when roaming" [Critical,In progress]
<salem_> awe, sure, let me try
<awe> salem_, thanks!
<salem_> awe, https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1188404/comments/5
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1188404 in touch-preview-images "ofono between 30% and 40% CPU usage when roaming" [Critical,In progress]
<awe> salem_, thanks
<awe> salem_, did you see my comment about running with & without the "-d" switch?
<awe> salem_, ah never mind
<awe> I see you attached both
<awe> one question... did you see any difference in CPU utilization with logging disabled?
<salem_> awe, no, ofonod always consuming 10% and rild 15%, with or without -d.
<pfcode> hm.. what should i do if i lost /proc/mtd content and want to recover old partitions? i have a backup from clockworkmod.
<salem_> awe, but they are back to 0% once I set roaming enabled.
<awe> salem_, OK, can you add that as a comment to the bug?  Not sure if sergiusens's numbers are the same ( his title makes it seem as if ofono is using 30-40% by itself )
<awe> salem_, I suspect there might be something happening with regards to how we're handling netreg events, and that the code is generating extra REQUEST_DATA_REGISTRATION messages when roaming.
<sergiusens> awe: well top says it's ofono... mine went up a bit higher but maybe because I was in a vehicle in movement for the larger numbers
<awe> sergiusens, hmm... you don't mention anything about a vehicle in your description!
<awe> salem_, did you use top as well for your measurements?
<salem_> awe, yes, top -m 10 -d 1
<PaoloRotolo> join #ubuntu-it-press
<PaoloRotolo> ops
<ogra_> awe, there is mail on the ML for you :)
<awe> thanks ogra_
<sergiusens> \o/ archive finally updated!
<sergiusens> ogra_: just triggered the machinery
<jaywink> ugh .... I feel really stupid now ... but for some reason I cannot seem to get passwordless public key login to my nexus that has ssh server running etc ... the normal stuff, done it gazillion of times for servers. any issues regarding this kind of thing, is it even possible? :)
<ogra_> sergiusens, awesome
<ogra_> so thats what, 90min ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah :/
<sergiusens> ogra_: I could actually make it faster by not doing a full android build, ... hmmm
<ogra_> well, its is safer to do a full build i guess
<sergiusens> going the safe route
<Minste> are people lens disabled? I synced contacts from google, and they appears in my contacts, but not i people lens. have tried to search for them, but no results.
<jaywink> Made a post-flash script for installing some stuff after a daily flash ... if anyone is interested :) Any similar scripts out there? https://github.com/jaywink/ubuntu-post-install/blob/master/ubuntu-touch-post-flash-script.sh
<Minste> Oli: Can I use the same method to get 3g connection in the flipped saucy as I did in raring? Cause in saucy my connection wont show when I type "nmcli dev". I have both ID an uuid, but it seems like the connection to /ril_0 are missing?
<rickspencer3> mhall119, you might be interested in this for your apps collection ppa:
<rickspencer3> https://code.launchpad.net/~rick-rickspencer3/+junk/reddpics
<rickspencer3> it's barebones, but a great time killer if you have data
<jcastro> ooh, please be a picture viewer for reddit
<mhall119> rickspencer3: simple, yes efficient
<mhall119> jcastro: that's quite literally *all* it is
<jcastro> that's really all I want
<mhall119> you can spend hours just swiping sideways through reddit pictures
<rickspencer3> well, realistically, it's for imgur
<mhall119> only imgur links?
<rickspencer3> yeah
<rickspencer3> it uses the imgur api
<mhall119> y u no quickmeme?
<ChickenCutlass> everyone -- update your phablet-tools.  Saucy is published
<rickspencer3> for each subreddit
<jcastro> the covers most of them
<jcastro> ChickenCutlass: updating as we speak!
<mhall119> ChickenCutlass: does saucy work on nexus 7 (grouper) now?
<ChickenCutlass> mhall119, not yet
<ChickenCutlass> working on it
<rickspencer3> ChickenCutlass, will I get the new tools if I dist-upgrade?
 * rickspencer3 assumes yes
<ChickenCutlass> rickspencer3, you should
<rickspencer3> oh, I get it, not everyone is on saucy, so they don't upgrade daily
<jcastro> I just got the update via saucy
<mhall119> rickspencer3: you should make reddpics a launchpad project so I can submit the packaging files as an MP
<rickspencer3> mhall119, ok, but I should probably rename it
<jcastro> ChickenCutlass: flashing now! I am expecting glorious explosions
<rickspencer3> I found out there is a web site called "reddpics"
<ChickenCutlass> jcastro, hopefully it will be uneventful
<jcastro> I trust you!
<ChickenCutlass> jcastro, should be a good game tonight
<jcastro> yeah
<mhall119> rickspencer3: after you rename it, go to Build->Ubuntu Touch->Create Application package
<jcastro> this upgrade will be as uneventul as our team's post seasons
<mhall119> that will generate some pretty good packaging files to get you started
<ChickenCutlass> tell me about it
<rickspencer3> mhall119, what do you want me to do with it after I create the Application package?
<rickspencer3> I already used Qt Creator to install it on my phone, fwiw
<mhall119> rickspencer3: put it in a branch so I can build it locally and push to the PPA
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> mhall119, probably tomorrow
<mhall119> rickspencer3: ok
<mhall119> rickspencer3: I was all set to do it for you, but if you're going to rename it there's not much point
<rickspencer3> mhall119, here's the question ... what do I name it?
<rickspencer3> reddgur?
<mhall119> don't ask me, I stink at naming
<jcastro> ChickenCutlass: nearly done, I'll have an answer for you wrt. upgrade in about 5 minutes on a Galaxy Nexus
 * genii ponders reddsee
<mhall119> rickspencer3: you should put all your various image browsing apps together and call it super-productivity-booster
<jcastro> rickspencer3: touchr
<mhall119> seenit?
<rickspencer3> touchgur
<rickspencer3> rudditgur
<jcastro> this-is-not-a-mobile-pron-viewer
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> this-is-what-reddit-is-for
<mhall119> the-only-reason-you-use-reddit
<rickspencer3> I just discovered that this app is *made* for /r/gigs
<rickspencer3> r/gifs *
<jcastro> ChickenCutlass: upgrade success!
<ChickenCutlass> excellent
<jcastro> looks like the circle widget thing on the home screen works
<ChickenCutlass> jcastro, double tap on it
<jcastro> I mean, it looks like a real thing now
<jcastro> hah, hot
<ChickenCutlass> jcastro, also notice the scrolling on the luancher
<rickspencer3> nice!
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> the launcher comes out way smoother too
<jcastro> gmail now goes to some html fallback mode instead of mobile browser
<ChickenCutlass> jcastro, regression
<jcastro> yeah so pretty uneventful
<jcastro> nice job!
<rickspencer3> jcastro, does it make and receive calls and sms ?
<mhall119> jcastro: real data?
<mhall119> that's awesome
<jcastro> rickspencer3: I need to resync my contacts, in process now
<mhall119> ChickenCutlass: please get grouper working so I don't have to listen to jcastro tell me how awesome the new stuff is :(
<Minste> Anyone know how to change input language? I have found the file no.xml in /usr/share/maliit/plugins/languages. but how can i get norwegian keyboard?
<popey> anyone else seen this.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1190388
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1190388 in touch-preview-images "qml-phone-shell crashes when rotating (and unlocking)" [Undecided,New]
<popey> (see screenshot)
<popey> not sure if there's any logs I can get from the device right now, I can adb shell into it, so can grab log files
<popey> oooh!
<popey> oom!
<popey> /usr/bin/ubuntu-session: 53: /usr/bin/ubuntu-session: cannot create /proc/1910/oom_adj: Directory nonexistent
<popey> that looks like oom killer?
<jcastro> voice works
<jcastro> sending SMS works
<jcastro> testing receiving SMS next.
<jcastro> also, my contacts are in the dialer already, so I didn't have to redo those.
<jcastro> ... and receiving texts works
<jcastro> ChickenCutlass: should I file bugs or give you guys a few days to shake it out?
<mhall119> ChickenCutlass: do we have an announcement about the switch to Saucy I can post to G+?
<popey> ooh, phablet-flash now brings in saucy
<popey> excellent
 * popey flashes with extreme prejudice!
 * mhall119 grumpily downloads the last of the raring images
<jcastro> Let me video it for you
<mhall119> wait,if infographics work on your phone.....that means they should work building unity 8 from source!
<tchebb> Are there any prebuilt images available for download that can be run in a VM or Android emulator?
<mhall119> if anybody needs me, I'll be eating enchiladas and compiling
<mhall119> tchebb: no, only device images
<rickspencer3> mhall119, I shudder to think what "compiling" is a euphemism for
<rickspencer3> later
<popey> OMG OMG OMG!
<popey> this is lovelyt
<popey> -t
<mhall119> no spoilers
<popey> I am _totally_ spoiling right now on G+
<jcastro> I made you a video mhall119
<mhall119> jcastro: I'm about to watch it
<jcastro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8kmIiG8R-k&feature=youtu.be
<mhall119> jcastro: does your message indicator actually flash, or is it just the video quality?
<mhall119> oh, nvm, you just said it was a bug
<jcastro> yeah it goes nuts
<mhall119> man those infographics look slick
<popey> user agent of Mozilla/5.0 is probably why we're not getting mobile versions of sites anymore
<popey> (i.e. we're no longer pretending to be an iphone
#ubuntu-touch 2013-06-13
<RobbyF> how do i run ubuntu touch on desktop
<RobbyF> like vm
<syntroPi>  is there any tablet with stylus around which is supported by ubuntu with normal desktop ui like unity and gnome shell?
<mhall119> RobbyF: you can run the shell in a window on your desktop
<RobbyF> where would i look for such ppa's
<mhall119> RobbyF: http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unitynext/ will get you set up
<RobbyF> :)
<RobbyF> spoon fed is the best sometimes! thanks
<sergiusens> bfiller: the contacts thing might have been an issue with mine only... thought I'd mention in case it happened to others
<inspireonly> hi
<inspireonly> hello!
<inspireonly> who online now.
<inspireonly> help me pls
<mhall119> inspireonly: state your problem or question, and if somebody can help you they'll answer
<inspireonly> i install ubuntu phone on nexus 4
<inspireonly> i can't find app stor
<compuspital> hello all.
<inspireonly> hi
<mhall119> there is no app store on Touch just yet, but it will be built into the dash once it's ready
<inspireonly> okey thk so much
<compuspital> I cannot get grouper saucy images to boot they boot to a black screen
<inspireonly> how to dev ubuntu phone on my nexus
<mhall119> compuspital: did you read the announcement email?  The graphics stack for nexus 7 (grouper) is currently broken in the saucy images
<mhall119> inspireonly: http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/
<mhall119> that will get you started
<compuspital> I didnt seethat I feel like a big duh... :)
<inspireonly> mhall119 : thk u
<compuspital> thank you mhall119
<compuspital> where can I find the announcement e-mail?
<dejello> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg02321.html
<compuspital> thanks dejello
<dejello> np :)
<compuspital> will we be using mir in the saucy releases?
<slangasek> Ubuntu Touch 13.10 will release with Mir, yes
<slangasek> ogra_: so, with the flipped image on grouper I'm seeing a reboot loop because init is dying.  Does this match what you're seeing?  I know you said something about needing to fix a script, but I don't see which script needs fixing... considering it does succeed in mounting the UDA partition before it panics
<dholbach> good morning
<jaywink> dailies don't destroy apps any more? just flashed latest and all installed apps still there. failed flash or feature? :)
<jaywink> hmm installed daily was saucy-8 but lsb-release says raring - so failed flash I guess
<FunkyPenguin> when removing smaple content as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Sample_content it still leaves calendar items and the annoying tweet thing on the lock screen
<FunkyPenguin> how does one remove those?
<giallu> hi. I'm looking for some help for some QML code I'm writing with the SDK. Not sure this is the right place.
<giallu> BTW, I need to show a message to the user that comes from a serial port.
<jaywink> FunkyPenguin, just managed to update to latest saucy daily (phablet-flash -b) - the tweet thingy is now replaced by some other counters :)
<giallu> the serial port code works, now I thought about using a popover to show it
<FunkyPenguin> jaywink: ooh, thanks for that i'll flash now
<jaywink> calendar dummies are still there though
<giallu> but it seems I am not able to change the text in the label
<kalikiana> giallu, is there an error message? it'd help if you mention the line/ pastebin if it's more
<seb128> mardy, hey
<seb128> mardy, I've a plugin icon to use for the system-settings about plugin ... where would you recommend to install it? I tried to install it in the plugin directory and using icon: "icon.svg" in the .settings but that doesn't work
<seb128> mardy, should I rather install it to /usr/share/pixmaps and use an absolute path in the .settings?
<giallu> kalikiana, http://pastebin.com//wQC5RDu6 is a minimal example I am working on. basically, I would like to change the text of the popover there before showing it
<giallu> in myreal app, the text comes from a signal on a C++ based object
<kalikiana> giallu, you'd do something like "message.text = 'newtext'" before the PopupUtils.open
<giallu> kalikiana, tried it first. no change to the text apparently
<giallu> no error message either
<giallu> correction
<giallu> REferenceError: message is not definded
<netcurli> because you are using a Component
<netcurli> you cannot access the message element from outside
<giallu> netcurli, yeah. but if I remove the component what I get is: Popuputils.open()" Popover_QMLTYPE_3(0x26133320) is not a component or a link
<giallu> I'm sure I'm missing something obvious :)
<netcurli> you could define a property on the component or the item above it and then bind to that in the label
<giallu> netcurli, tried as well :) but "Component objects cannot declare new properties"
<giallu> maybe it's just the wrong approach
<netcurli> mh, but on the element above the Component it should work
<giallu> in the Item is says "Invalid alias reference: Unable to find id "message"
<netcurli> no alias
<giallu> I added "propery alias text
<giallu> ah
<giallu> let's see
<Nasaris> one question will ubuntu eventually when stable run on any android device? (tablet or phone)
<ogra_> Nasaris, well, we only support nexus devices out of the box ... support for other devices depends on the community porters
<Nasaris> thank you for you reply
<giallu> netcurli, nailed. Thanks a bunch!
<giallu> now let's see if I can integrate it in the real app
<netcurli> you're welcome
<cjwatson> didrocks: do you know why julius-voxforge is still showing up for movement to restricted in component-mismatches?  a few days ago that was fixed-but-stuck-due-to-landing-bug, but I thought that would be fixed by now ...
<didrocks> cjwatson: not a landing bug
<didrocks> cjwatson: because on monday, the HUD had tests failing, then since tuesday the HUD Failed to Build, ted is on it
<didrocks> sil2100 is tracking it
<sil2100> Yes
<sil2100> cjwatson: there is an unit test in HUD that fails to pass - and besides that there are also strange regressions that ted is trying to track down
<sil2100> I wonder if we could assign more people to that until those bugs are fixed...
<sil2100> Since Ted might not be enough
<mardy> seb128: I don't know much about icons myself; if it's going to be used by your plugin only, maybe using an absolute path is fine
<seb128> mardy, ok, I will do that for now, the design guys said they will add the icons to the theme later, then we can drop the path, thanks
<mardy> seb128: about your change on the category title: it will be very hard to localize that, I'm afraid
<mardy> seb128: I'll come up with another different approach, if you don't mind
<seb128> mardy, oh, that's a good point ... should we just change the category names
<seb128> mardy, sure, I was going to suggest just added an extra variable
<seb128> like
<seb128>                 CategoryGrid {
<seb128>                     category: "personal"
<seb128>                      categoryname: "Personal"
<seb128> ups
<seb128>                      categoryname: i18n.tr("Personal")
<seb128> }
<seb128> mardy, I can do that if you want ... or do you have a better idea?
<mardy> seb128: it was basically that, except that I was thinking of creating a ListModel and using a Repeater having the CategoryGrid as delegate
<seb128> mardy, that would work, seems not required for 3 categories only ... but your call ;-)
<mardy> seb128: no strong opinion either, so feel free to go on with your suggestion
<seb128> mardy, will do
<seb128> mardy, thanks!
<mardy> seb128: just please call the property "categoryName" (mind the camelCase :-) )
<seb128> mardy, please reject the current one meanwhile
<seb128> k ;-)
<krabador> ok, people , i'm sorry, now it's time tu supporto RIL on different devices.. Community developers can't continue the job if ubuntu touch developers don't help them for this
<krabador> without a good community reputation, it would be hard.
<kalikiana> krabador, new devices are added as time goes by, what's your problem exactly? a specific model?
<krabador> kalikiana, almost all the ported devices, haven't ril working
 * ogra_ hasnt seen many ril related requests from community devs on the mailing list 
<ogra_> iirc there was exactly one related thread
<krabador> ogra_, the ported device in the wiki have almost all the cellular radio on Work In Progress
<mhr3> bzoltan, ping?
<bzoltan> mhr3: hello Michal
<mhr3> bzoltan, about .desktop files for touch apps, could we change them to use something else than X-Ubuntu-Touch=true?
<bzoltan> mhr3: that is how it suppose to be, yes
<bzoltan> Sorry... you want something else. Why?
<mhr3> bzoltan, cause non-standard fields are not cached by existing .desktop file parsing libs
<mhr3> if we used for example special Category, that would fix it
<bzoltan> mhr3: I see
<bzoltan> mhr3:  does it cause any problem?
<ogra_> krabador, so its up to the devs to collect info about that and then contact us i'd say
<ogra_> either by filing bugs ot by writing to the ML
<bzoltan> mhr3: since this field is relevant on phablet only ...
<mhr3> bzoltan, it's not a problem per se, but makes things slower than they could be
<krabador> ogra_, many of them have almost discontinued the work, for reason like RIL
<mhr3> bzoltan, https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesh/unity-lens-applications/libunity7-phablet/+merge/169116/comments/375912
<ogra_> krabador, well, but that cant be the ubuntu touch team's problem
<ogra_> we are happy to help if someone asks
<krabador> ogra_, i9100 developer are really waiting for RIL news
<ogra_> krabador, after all we usually dont even have the devices, how should fe fix a device specific breakage in that case
<bzoltan> mhr3: OK, I understand ... we should find the right chap to convince (it is not me), maybe greyback or saviq
<ogra_> waiting ? why are they waiting and not telling anyone
<krabador> ogra_, yes, i perfectly understand
<Saviq> bzoltan, no need to convince me :)
<mhr3> bzoltan, heh, Saviq sent me to you :)
<bzoltan> mhr3:  LOL
 * ogra_ wasnt aware they are waiting
<Saviq> bzoltan, I don't care about the solution, only that we need to make sure that apps explicitly support a form factor
<Saviq> bzoltan, so I agree X-Ubuntu-Touch is bad (especially since it's custom)
<krabador> ogra_, haven't you never look the xda official topic of i9100 porting ?
<bzoltan> Saviq: All I care about is that I know what to change in the app templates and in the core apps
<Saviq> bzoltan, but OnlyShowIn is not a solution, either ('cause it implicitly allows all form factors)
<Saviq> bzoltan, ;)
<bzoltan> Saviq: so who is the one to make a decision?
<ogra_> krabador, if i would have the time for that i'd do ... but i'm like working 16-18h on the touch stuff currently ... i *do* monitor the ML and i *do* read bugs though
<Saviq> bzoltan, someone closer to desktop, I'd say
<krabador> yes
<ogra_> krabador, and i guess thats true for most of the other touch devs
<Saviq> bzoltan, but have no idea who...
<bzoltan> Saviq: OK, leave it for me
<Saviq> bzoltan, you're the most app-centric person for phone as far as I'm concerned, so :)
<bzoltan> mhr3, Saviq: I will find the person and the solution
<Saviq> bzoltan, tvoss might want a say, too <ducks>
<tvoss> Saviq, bzoltan help me understand the requirements and the question please
<Saviq> tvoss, how do we mark apps to be $form-factor-capable
<bzoltan>  tvoss:  we want to set the target form factor ion the desktop file of the apps
<Saviq> tvoss, for now we used X-Ubuntu-Touch=true in the desktop file, but that's not flexible enough
<mhr3> tvoss, .desktop files for touch apps use special X-Ubuntu-Touch=true field, would be nice to use something more standard
<tvoss> bzoltan, that sounds like a bad idea ...
<tvoss> Saviq, +1. bzoltan mhr3 we want to be able to communicate the form-factor to the app, right?
<Saviq> tvoss, both ways
<tvoss> bzoltan, mhr3 not vice versa
<Saviq> tvoss, we need to only show phone-capable apps in the launcher
<Saviq> tvoss, in the dash
<Saviq> tvoss, in the app store
<tvoss> Saviq, hmmm ...
<bzoltan> tvoss: app developers should be able to say that this app is only for desktop or only for phone
<tvoss> Saviq, so this sounds like a manifest entry to me, we need to know ahead of installation if an app is phone-capable etc
<Saviq> tvoss, sure, but then manifest gets translated to a .desktop file, no?
<Saviq> tvoss, and we need to support both click and non-click packages for this
<tvoss> Saviq, some entries end up in the .desktop file, yes
<Saviq> tvoss, so yeah, I agree that this belongs to the manifest, if there is one
<Saviq> tvoss, but if there isn't - we still need it
<tvoss> Saviq, any idea how certain package properties are extracted for software center usage right now?
<mhr3> ultimately the question is, can we move away from X-Ubuntu-Touch=true; to Category=Audio;X-Ubuntu-Touch ?
<krabador> ogra_, ok, i'm not a the porting mantainer for the i9100 porting, but where can i send officially an ask of help to implement RIL to you developers?
<ogra_> ask someone who can collect logs and roughly knows what he is doing to either mail the list or file a bug against ofono
<mhr3> tvoss, SC gets most of the data from the .desktop files too
<Saviq> tvoss, I'd have to guess, but .desktop files get introspected, yeah
<Saviq> tvoss, same for the apps scope
<ogra_> krabador, the first step is to collect debug info ... and get that to the ofono devs
<tvoss> Saviq, okay,  we have the desktop file entry, and mhr3's proposal as a category makes sense
<Saviq> tvoss, yeah, sounds good to me
<tvoss> Saviq, then we would need to wire that up to the manifest
<Saviq> tvoss, yup
<tvoss> bzoltan, can you take the action to follow up with cjwatson?
<tvoss> Saviq, however, we still need a way to tell an app the form-factor it is running upon
<mhr3> a clear decision about a tiny technical issue in less than 30minutes... we're getting somewhere :)
<cjwatson> tvoss,bzoltan: Not me, I think James Tait is dealing with the general metadata
<tvoss> cjwatson, cool, thx for the hint
<cjwatson> The bits I own are just those that the package manager itself needs
<tvoss> cjwatson, okay
<cjwatson> (the low-level PM I mean)
<tvoss> mhr3, who is responsible for the software center/dash integration?
<mhr3> tvoss, you mean app scope? we are
<mhr3> tvoss, if you mean moving software-center inside the dash somehow, i have no idea
<tvoss> mhr3, I'm thinking about the software center
<tvoss> mhr3, I will find out
<Saviq> tvoss, we already do, don't we? it's there in the platform api
<mhr3> tvoss, thx
<Saviq> tvoss, but yeah, it needs to be there, and it needs to be per-display
<tvoss> Saviq, yup, we have the form-factor hint ... I remember :)
<sergiusens> tvoss: we don't anymore in ubuntu session
<tvoss> sergiusens, it should be a command-line argument that can be passed to apps
<asac> bzoltan1: can u repost the branch and the commands
<asac> i lost them :)
<penk> tmoenicke: ping
<asac> bzoltan1: found it
<asac> bzoltan1: i will use the term "image-reqs-sdk-team" for this suite. can you confirm that its all about checking requirements?
<asac> bzoltan1: rock on!!!
<asac> very neat and lean :)
<sergiusens> tvoss: better
<Laney> Cimi: hey, Kaleo tells me that you've looked at swapping images in an UbuntuShape - did any code come from that?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: did you spend any time looking at the android/ubuntu groups clean up work?
<rsalveti> that might be useful to fix soon as well
<sergiusens> rsalveti: no, we should talk about that
<rsalveti> yeah
<sergiusens> rsalveti: was that last week?
<sergiusens> time flies it seems
<rsalveti> sergiusens: haha, yeah
<rsalveti> sergiusens: bug 1187750
<ubot5> bug 1187750 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu) "system group creation for android container device access needs to move out of the build scripts" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1187750
<tarelerulz> Does Touch support LTE ?
<JamesTait> tvoss, o/
<rsalveti> tarelerulz: not yet
<ogra_> tarelerulz, only 3G atm
<tvoss> JamesTait, o/
<tvoss> mhr3, so what do we need in the manifest?
<tvoss> mhr3, pretty much a key that translates to the desktop file entry, right?
<mhr3> tvoss, yep, that's all
<JamesTait> tvoss, mhr3, are you guys working with alecu and gatox?
<JamesTait> Cos for desktop stuff I've been liaising with them. :)
<mhr3> JamesTait, they're working on the click pkg scope, right?
<tarelerulz> I don't know the technical stuff  So will it support LTE in the near future?
<JamesTait> Ah, probably actually, yes.
<Cimi> Laney, I didn't do anything in the end, but I have an idea how to do it
<JamesTait> mhr3, so which part are you working on? I'll add it to my document so I don't forget to include you in any discussions. ;)
<mhr3> JamesTait, general scope stuff, ie scope to dash talking
<mhr3> JamesTait, plus i keep reviewing some of the scopes, like apps
<tarelerulz> Can you sync your contacts from Google  or you need to put them into a file?
<JamesTait> Right, you're on the list. :)
<JamesTait> So, tell me more about this key you need.
<JamesTait> "Translates to the desktop file entry"?
<JamesTait> That *sounds* to me like I'm not the person to be asking, but I might be wrong.
<mhr3> JamesTait, atm the .desktop files for the touch apps have X-Ubuntu-Touch=true key, we want to replace that with an extra category in the Category key
<JamesTait> Oh, right.
<tmoenicke> penk: pong
<JamesTait> So you can search the index for touch apps?
<penk> tmoenicke: hi, I'm working on input method support for maliit
<penk> is the WordRibbon enabled in saucy image?
<mhr3> JamesTait, right
<JamesTait> OK, that shouldn't be a problem.
<penk> tmoenicke: I'm looking for a QML method to send text directly instead of index
<JamesTait> At the moment, categories and departments and such aren't defined in the schema - I need to have a chat with $SOMEONE to fully understand the data I'll be getting from Software Centre Agent, then work out how that's going to translate.
<tmoenicke> penk: cool. which method are you working on?
<JamesTait> But accommodating an extra flag there for touch apps should be trivial.
<penk> tmoenicke: I'll start with ZhuYin, then Handwriting and PinYin
 * JamesTait utters those famous last words.
<tmoenicke> penk: sounds great. looking forward to seeing zhuyin and handwriting. i am currently working on pinyin
<penk> tmoenicke: https://github.com/penk/SlateKit/tree/master/IME/handwriting # Zinnia plugin for QML
<tmoenicke> amazing
<penk> tmoenicke: the logic part is already implemented, in QML and JavaScript
<JamesTait> mhr3, tvoss: Note added to the doc to remind myself, and your names added to the list.
<penk> tmoenicke: I'm looking for a method to send keys (text), what would you recommend? onWordCandidatePressed?
<tvoss> JamesTait, great, thx
<tmoenicke> penk: yes
<penk> tmoenicke: and what's your plan for dynamic keyboard layout?
<JamesTait> I'll be in touch. :)
<tmoenicke> penk: its exposed to qml
<penk> tmoenicke: can you please point me to your feature branch of pinyin, if available?
<JamesTait> In fact, once I've wrapped my head around it, I'll probably be mailing Ubuntu Appstore Developers, or whatever that mailing list is called.
<penk> it'll be easier if I can start from there
<tmoenicke> penk: event_handler.onWordCandidatePressed(text);
<JamesTait> But now - I need lunch! :)
<mhr3> JamesTait, cool, thx
<tmoenicke> penk: i will upload the branch soon and ping you
<penk> tmoenicke: appreciated!
<penk> tmoenicke: this is ZhuYin in action http://i.imgur.com/qnUOcgm.png
<penk> I hacked Keyboard.qml directly
<tmoenicke> penk: wow cool
<tarelerulz> Have any of you ran touch?   Can you do all the phone function like  Calling and Texting ?
<tmoenicke> penk: do you have a branch for that on launchpad?
<penk> tmoenicke: that's just 20 mins of hack, but you can check the logic here: https://github.com/penk/SlateKit/tree/master/IME/zhuyin
<penk> tmoenicke: I'll commit that once I read your pinyin base
 * penk try not to push dirty hack :P 
<tmoenicke> penk: ok
<penk> tmoenicke: what about keyboard layout, any plan on dynamically switching?
<tmoenicke> penk: yes, working on it
<tmoenicke> penk: there is a little menu where you can switch
<penk> tmoenicke: cool
<bzoltan> asac: yes I can confirm ... in the following days I will extend that suit.
<asac> bzoltan: nice
<morphis> rsalveti, ogra_, sergiusens: nice work with the container-flip
<ogra_> thanks !
<rsalveti> morphis: still more to come, but looking great already
<morphis> I just flashed a saucy image on my gnexus
<rsalveti> guess the udev x ueventd is kind of the big blocker atm
<ogra_> yeah, it is definitely still in its infancy
<ogra_> rsalveti, and the boot itself ...
<ogra_> we kind of need to get rid of triple mounted /data
<rsalveti> right, indeed
<morphis> :)
 * ogra_ waits for that meeting with ChickenCutlass , stgraber and slangasek for these issues
<ogra_> i think the udev issues have gotten a lot better now that udev starts after the container by default
<morphis> ogra_: so there is full udev and android ueventd running now?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> we still might need to cut down udev functionality
<ogra_> and find a non invasive way to do that so we dont get in trouble once we move forward with convergence
<sergiusens> morphis: all ogra
<morphis> sergiusens: just saw you wrote the announcement :)
<ogra_> heh you mixed the announcements
<sergiusens> morphis: I wrote just saucy ;-)
<ogra_> sergiusens, announced unflipped saucy images
<sergiusens> morphis: flipped is a different announcement :-)
<sergiusens> coming soon
<ogra_> we currently offer thme both
<ogra_> *them
<sergiusens> morphis: gruntwork for flipped is all ogra anyways :-)
<ogra_> users get unflipped ... devs should use flipped nowadays
<morphis> sergiusens: ah yes, sorry ... too much mails today :)
<rtg_> rsalveti, ok, I think I have _finally_ gotten grouper and maguro tools packages correct. I'll see if I can get mako and manta uploaded today.
<rsalveti> rtg_: awesome, thanks!
<chris123> hopefully a quick question.... i read an article about Touch where it had a file browser and a terminal.  I have the latest build on raring and don't see either of those.  are they part of sausy, or do I not know how to find them in raring?
<ogra_> switch to the apps page, tap the looking glass and search for terminal
<ogra_> (or file browser)
<chris123> i dont see a looking glass :(
<ogra_> in the panel ... top left
<chris123> haha
<chris123> got it.  thx
<chris123> any other apps that are findable by search?
<cyphermox> rsalveti: sergiusens: need help with a code review... https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/phablet-extras/network-manager-ofono/+merge/168842
<rsalveti> cyphermox: sure
<sergiusens> cyphermox: 1 line
<rsalveti> cyphermox: did you also push it to saucy?
<rsalveti> guess this would be pushed to the archive directly
<cyphermox> no, because I need to upload something else too, and that means you'll have to bump the version in your ppa
<cyphermox> so you know, coordination and all ;)
<sergiusens> cyphermox: did you miss some files?
<cyphermox> no, why?
<cyphermox> it's a one-line change, like we discussed
<sergiusens> cyphermox: changelog says a lot more, that's all
<cyphermox> nah ;)
<seb128> mardy, I've some quick questions for you if you have a minute
<rsalveti> cyphermox: right, but I believe we also want to land this in the archive and in the saucy ppa
<sergiusens> cyphermox: also says raring instead of saucy
<mardy> seb128: I do
<rsalveti> because of the custom version we have
<cyphermox> of course
<cyphermox> sergiusens: that's for your network-manager branch, so yes it's raring
<rsalveti> sergiusens: that's useful for raring as well, but not sure if enough for a backport
<cyphermox> rick uses raring afaik
<rsalveti> I believe he'll be using saucy soon, if not already
<rsalveti> :-)
<sergiusens> cyphermox: he's on saucy since yesterday I think
<ogra_> cyphermox, well, target should be saucy ... and we should rather backport if needed
<seb128> mardy, ok, so 1- main.cpp in u-s-s does "app.exec()", where is that documented/where is the code ... or to state the problem I'm trying to figure out, your initTr() call doesn't work, it's looking for a SystemSettings.mo according to strace
<sergiusens> ChickenCutlass: gave him a heads up and he flashed
<seb128> mardy, I was wondering if some code overwrite your init by setting the domain to the plugin one or something
 * sergiusens notes that he wasn't pinging ChickenCutlass 
<rsalveti> yeah, let's fix this for saucy instead
<cyphermox> fair enough -- anyway, I'm ready to upload that
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, you mailed teh world :)
<ogra_> cyphermox, raring is dead, it is only used for presentations now
<mardy> seb128: let me check...
<sergiusens> ogra_: it was the ideathat was the idea
<sergiusens> grr
<ogra_> heh
<sergiusens> that was the idea
 * ogra_ got the idea
<rsalveti> cyphermox: so feel free to bump our saucy ppa specific package with this fix
<rsalveti> I don't think we have a bzr branch for that
<cyphermox> oh?
<cyphermox> ok
<rsalveti> not sure if we want one though
<cyphermox> bah, I can just quickly do that on my branch
<rsalveti> cyphermox: how long do you think it'd take to fix the polkit thing?
<cyphermox> no idea
<rsalveti> right, might be good to have a branch for it then
<ogra_> i thought Mir will fix that
<rsalveti> let me do the setup
<rsalveti> so a few weeks still
<ogra_> and Mir will be done by end of the week, right ?
<ogra_> :)
<rsalveti> ha ha
<rsalveti> :-)
<Laney> Cimi: OK thanks, seems like there is something in unity anyway why I'll look at putting in the ui toolkit
<rsalveti> sergiusens: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phablet-extras/network-manager-packaging
<rsalveti> sergiusens: we'd need to move this to be raring specific, in case we really need to backport something
<rsalveti> sergiusens: if I rename it it'll probably break ci/autoland
<rsalveti> sergiusens: not sure about naming as well, any suggestion? I'd just append -raring
<mardy> seb128: ah, I think I got it: it's ignored :-)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: cyphermox for network manager can't you just bzr branch ubunut:network-manager ?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: we have a custom change (disable polkit)
<seb128> mardy, why? do you know how to fix it? ;-)
<mardy> seb128: try adding this on the MainWindow:
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ah, ok... we have no ci for network manager btw
<mardy> seb128: Component.onCompleted: i18n.domain = "system-settings"
<rsalveti> sergiusens: awesome, is it fine if I rename it to ..-raring?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: do it
<seb128> mardy, [pid 31687] open("/usr/share/locale-langpack/en/LC_MESSAGES/system-settings.mo", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: awesome
<seb128> mardy, excellent, I will have a merge request soon
<sergiusens> rsalveti: if you can, create the series as well
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yup
<seb128> mardy, btw any reason you added a po/Makefile? is that ok if I replace it by a po/po.pro (copied from ubuntu-weather-app, it has a make pot which works as expected)
<mardy> seb128: it's a copy/paste from other projects, a po/pro is very welcome
<mardy> seb128: and then I'll copy/paste that to my other projects :-p
<seb128> mardy, ok, MR that enable translations coming in a few minutes
<awe> rsalveti, hey.. I updated the debug-refactor MR.  tracing now controlled by env variable ( see latest comment ).  One more minor tweak I'm working on ( making append_print_buf also check the trace flag ), but should have that ready before out stand-up
<rsalveti> awe: awesome
<awe> rsalveti, also re: the MR for the SIM_STATUS, if you could let me your thoughts on retry, I'd like to finalize this one today as well
<rsalveti> awe: sure, will do
<awe> thanks!
<bobweaver> I have a question. I am making a app that uses a api.  the api has Key's for datetime (UTC always) So I have to figure out how to subtract or add the local time on to the utc time so that the time will be correct on the calls to the api.  thi is what I got so far http://paste.ubuntu.com/5761534/   any hints would be great thanks
<mhall119> Calendar App team meeting starting in #ubuntu-touch-meeting
<rsalveti> cyphermox: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phablet-extras/network-manager-packaging should now reflect our changes + saucy packaging branch
<rsalveti> cyphermox: I'll push to the ppa, if you still didn't do that
<cyphermox> I did not
<cyphermox> hold on though
<rsalveti> saw you already pushed to the archive
<cyphermox> suacy packaging branch is missing the last rev
<rsalveti> cyphermox: that's fine, just the release one right?
<rsalveti> we can merge again
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> well, it's up to date now
<rsalveti> cyphermox: great, merged
<rsalveti> cyphermox: will push then
<rsalveti> DONE :-)
<rachelliu> hi, can someone help me install a previous phablet build on the phone since i'm having this error today trying to get the latest build: https://pastebin.canonical.com/92725/
<ogra_> rachelliu, it helps to use a pastebin that is readable for everyone (paste.canonical.com is employees only)
<tmoenicke> penk: ping
<Cimi> ogra_, I helped her here, she sits next to me in the office
<Cimi> ogra_, dunno what was the problem, validation issue with md5sum on mako
<Cimi> ogra_, on both her and my pc,
<Cimi> ogra_, I edited the python script to skip it and worked :D
<ogra_> Cimi, well, it looks like a download error ... (as i said in #phablet) ...  try again, there is already a saucy-9
<sergiusens> Cimi: if cdimage updates middownload you can get broken/corrupt
<Laney> can I flash back to raring/160 with phablet-flash if it's already downloaded?
<Laney> ah maybe I have to move it into Downloads/phablet-flash/raring/160 instead of D/p/160
<Laney> seems to work
<ogra_> Laney, i'll push 160 to the monthly-06 milestone in about 30min (after a call i have now) ... then you should be able to force that milestone
<ogra_> ah, well, if it already works :)
<Laney> It's that -r raring/160 doesn't look in the same place that it downloaded 160 to before
<ogra_> (there is also a manual flashing method btw ... only four commands,... for the next time)
<Laney> yeah but the lovely tool!
<ogra_> heh
<Laney> I would have gone back to that
<Laney> how do I remove all of the sample data?
<Laney> I think now that it's gone from the images I should be able to do that, right?
<ogra_> you shouldnt even have it
<mfisch> sergiusens: are you guys using a swap file?
<mfisch> I seem to have found one
<ogra_> there definitely is one
<Laney> ogra_: well I do! I assumed it was being carried over from when it was included
<mfisch> ogra_: just for Ubuntu use?
<Laney> if it's easier (and you tell me how :P) I will wipe the thing and start again
<mfisch> ogra_: or is the kernel also using it for android stuff?
<ogra_> mfisch, it lives in the ubuntu rootfs
<ogra_> the kernel will use it for both indeed
<Laney> might solve the weird "apps don't launch" problem
<Laney> which I guess other people aren't seeing ...
<mfisch> ogra_: thanks, thats somethign we looked into for ufa
<ogra_> once you swapon it will be available for both
<mfisch> ogra_: yep
<mfisch> so we discovered ;)
<mfisch> are those SHA sums used after install at all? we could free up ~2.5m by removing them
<ogra_> it is handled on kernel level ... no idea if it would be possible to only make it available to one system
<mfisch> you can set swapiness, but I'm not sure you can guarantee only 1 side uses it
<ogra_> no, thats on kernel level as well
<codinho> hello guys, I'm porting qtmultimedia to gstreamer backend to gstreamer-1.x
<codinho> for now I have problems with qt part
<codinho> could someone help me with qt internals?
<tvoss> codinho, you should talk to jhodapp
<jhodapp> tvoss, he has already :)
<codinho> jhodapp, its funny, ha?
<jhodapp> tvoss, his questions are more about Qt
<codinho> yes, gst part is working
<codinho> its all almost work for decoding and playbck
<tvoss> jhodapp, codinho sorry then, my mind just picked up buzzwords and mathced those to names :)
<jhodapp> tvoss, hehe, np
<codinho> but there no video, as it uses dummy video render
<tvoss> jhodapp, codinho how do we know that playbakc and decoding is working then?
<codinho> audio is ok, decoded video frames rendered to abstract video render, as I have no rendering plugins, may be here is a guys who could describe me how I can to get some qt rendering plugins especially egl one if its possible
<codinho> tvoss, gstreamer log?
<codinho> and debug
<codinho> tvoss, you could check iy by yoyrself
<codinho> sry, *it by yourself*
<codinho> https://gitorious.org/~ismelykh/qt/qtmultimedia-porting
<tvoss> jhodapp, don't we have a gl/egl sink?
<jhodapp> tvoss, a very preliminary one, yes
<jhodapp> codinho, are you trying this on ubuntu touch, or just an ubuntu desktop?
<mfisch> hey ChickenCutlass one of the libs on phablet is printing this message: "__pthread_gettid -2"
<mfisch> I see it in powerd
<mfisch> and from google, looks like mir has it too
<ChickenCutlass> mfisch, yeah, don't worry about it
<kdub> never caused me a problem :)
<mfisch> ChickenCutlass: okay, I assume its in hybris
<ChickenCutlass> mfisch, yes it is
<mfisch> well we got complaints about our logging, so I was curious ;)
<codinho> jhodapp, I've decided to do it on just 13.04 x86 ubuntu first
<jhodapp> codinho, ok, so you should have an EGL sink to choose from then
<codinho> jhodapp, eglglessink is here, yes
<jhodapp> codinho, perfect
<codinho> jhodapp, but as I know qt is in charge to render it and qt uses its own video sink
<codinho> and my actual problem is in this sink :)
<jhodapp> codinho, so is there a problem then?
<codinho> jhodapp, yes, the qtmultimedia problem is in its video sink, that is what I'm talking about
<jhodapp> codinho, you're sure it uses its own sink? does the qtmultimedia gstreamer backend use playbin? you could force playbin to use eglglessink
<rsalveti> sergiusens: indicator-messages is crashing in loop here
<codinho> jhodapp, 100%
<rsalveti> the icon is blinking like crazy haha
<rsalveti> and shell taking most of the cpu in idle
<rsalveti> that's saucy :-)
<codinho> jhodapp, its uses playbin2 and set its video-sink argument
<ogra_> rsalveti, yeah, use flipped, doesnt happen here
<codinho> there is no playbin2 in 1.x so I've changed it to just playbin
<ogra_> crappy unflipped saucy stuff
<jhodapp> codinho, yeah, override that...and it shouldn't be using playbin2 with gstreamer1.x...only playbin exists
<rsalveti> ogra_: well, doesn't happen all the time
<rsalveti> just started to crash here
<rsalveti> hehe :-)
<ogra_> :)
<codinho> the actual qt video sink is src/gsttools/qvideosurfacegstsink.cpp
<codinho> and there is a qt video rendering plugins enumeration there which amount is 0 for me :)
<codinho> in that element
<codinho> jhodapp, actually I've described current situation in my last two email
<jhodapp> codinho, I would advise trying to override it in a static sense temporarily just to prove your ported code
<sergiusens> rsalveti: that can explain the flicker
<codinho> jhodapp, actually its not bad idea to override qt sink by some normal sink, I think it should work, as I've checked that normal decoded data is actually pushed to sink
<jhodapp> codinho, yes exactly...I think you should be able to get that to work with very little effort
<codinho> jhodapp, I'm having nexus 4 here so I think I could be able to run touch
<jhodapp> codinho, very good...once you get it working on the desktop (easiest case at the moment), I can help you get it running on the nexus 4 with Ubuntu Touch
<codinho> jhodapp,  yes, could you please send me an email with some kind of a quick start:) if there is a some kind of egl sink so I could try to run it
<jhodapp> codinho, it's not quite ready to try on the device yet
<jhodapp> codinho, let's focus on the desktop for right now
<codinho> jhodapp, ok, I think it should just work
<jhodapp> codinho, cool, let me know how it goes...that'll be very cool to have working!
<codinho> jhodapp, ok, will do it tomorrow, its 22:39 here ;)
<jhodapp> codinho, awesome, thanks
<codinho> jhodapp, one more qustion, is there any list of devices which actually could be the ubuntu-touch platform?
<codinho> I'm actually afraid for my nexus 4 ;)
<jhodapp> codinho, you mean if it'll run Ubuntu Touch ok?
<codinho> jhodapp, yes, will I be able to at least call and send sms with it, as its the main phone for me now :) or its better to find other device for ubuntu-touch
<jhodapp> codinho, that's totally up to you...I personally would advise getting another device to test on
<codinho> jhodapp, ok, so thats is why I've just asked where is the device list, is it only nexuses?
<codinho> ok, I'll try to get nexus 7 then
<jhodapp> codinho, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<codinho> jhodapp, ohm thanks :)
<oSoMoN> bfiller: that’s in snowshoe’s code: « // FIXME: placeholder waiting for the time we can get some webpage thumbnails. » -> no thumbnails
<bfiller> oSoMoN: ahh
<bfiller> oSoMoN: thanks for checking
<slangasek> ogra_: hi, did you happen to see my question overnight about container flip and grouper?
<slangasek> ogra_: do you have this in hand and I should step back?  or have I found a different issue than the one you're working on?
<ogra_> slangasek, no, i didnt, seems my bip hung ... but grouper doesnt work on saucy at all
<ogra_> ricardo found a fix, waiting for it to land to see if it fixes flipped as well
<slangasek> ogra_: well, there's "saucy doesn't work (video)", and then there's "container-flipped saucy has a reboot loop because init dies"
<ogra_> (though i'm first waiting for the new grouoper kernel that enables consoles)
<slangasek> so there's an issue here specific to the flip... was wondering whether you knew about it
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> and we have a "fix"
<ogra_> rtg_ just enabled all possible console options :)
<slangasek> aha
<slangasek> console problem, ok
<ogra_> i still need to go through them and rip out whats not needed
<ogra_> the current grouper kernel should work, but has no meta upload yet ... so it doesnt end up on the image
<slangasek> ok
<ogra_> its in mz hands on in the works ... manta worries me more
<rtg_> ogra_, it should be there real soon now.
<ogra_> since it does the same but doesnt expose any error
<ogra_> and i dont have the device to dig into it
<ogra_> sergiusens tries to find the issue but i fear thats hard without any console access (it dies in initrd *before* doing any mounting)
<ogra_> slangasek, did you see what i did to udev now ?
<slangasek> ogra_: I haven't seen anything on udev - where should I look?
<ogra_> lxc-android/config indeedd, the package carrying all the hacks ...
<ogra_> essentially lxc-android-config.conf now emits the android event after /dev is set up so far ... and udev only starts after this event
<ogra_> (and ubuntu-touch-session waits until udev runs so we get the permissions)
<ogra_> slangasek, i think we still need a meeting about it though
<slangasek> ogra_: I think we should have the lxc-android-config job be 'start on starting udev' to block udev startup, instead, to minimize the use of .override; but yeah, that looks pretty close to what I was doing here for testing
<ogra_> "on starting" blocks the other job ?
<ogra_> i aalways thought it just makes you fire in parallel
<slangasek> ogra_: nope, 'on starting' blocks - 'on started' doesn't (since there's nothing to be blocked)
<ogra_> ah, heh
<ogra_> wriong assumptions based on the event naming :)
<bfiller> sforshee: just noticed if playing back a video or recording a video with the camera that powerd will black the screen even if those are active
<bfiller> sforshee: I'll file a bug, just wanted to see if you knew about it
<sforshee> bfiller: it's not a powerd bug per se. Something needs to take a display request to prevent that from happening.
<sforshee> bfiller: powerd doesn't know that a video is playing
<bfiller> ricmm, rsalveti : any ideas about this? ^^^ do we need an inhibit api or something
<bfiller> sforshee: what does powerd monitor to tell if there is activity?
<mfisch> awe: got a question on ofono, I'm working on the proximity sensor bug you filed
<sforshee> bfiller: user input
<sforshee> bfiller: i.e. the input devices
<mfisch> awe: sorry, sforshee filed it, but basically I need to know when a call is answered
<mfisch> i'm not seeing any property changed notifications when I pick up the call
<mfisch> maybe I need to look at VoiceCall and not VCM
<mfisch> and there it is
<mfisch> active and disconnected
<mfisch> sforshee: we need to switch from org.ofono.VoiceCallManager to just org.ofono.VoiceCall
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, did you or someone do something to fix that power draining bug from last week? It didn't seem like I was getting it last night and I was heavily using my phone on cellular data
<cyphermox> rickspencer3: not that I know
<cyphermox> I didn't fix anything with that yet, it seemed to be scanning at the driver level
<cyphermox> I'm going to fix policykit for now so that NM works well on saucy and then it will be easier to debug with the saucy stuff
<mardy> seb128: about i18n in the SystemSettings, I'll review your MP tomorrow
<cyphermox> e.g. the kernel on saucy, and up to date packages ,etc.
<mardy> seb128: at a first sight it looks good, though
<seb128> mardy, kenvandine said he would do some reviews for me ... or do you want to do the review for this one?
<mardy> seb128: I'd just swap the order of the commands in here:
<mardy> +    Component.onCompleted: {
<mardy> +        pageStack.push(mainPage)
<mardy> +        i18n.domain = "ubuntu-system-settings"
<mardy> +    }
<mardy> seb128: ^
<seb128> mardy, ok, I can change that
<mardy> seb128: not sure if it makes any difference, but it feels safer :-)
<Laney> wow
<seb128> mardy, well, I translated it in french and tested, it works ... but maybe it's just luck ;-) I'm changing it
<cyphermox> rickspencer3: so you weren't in range of a known wifi network either?
<Laney> my n7 is so much better after wiping and re-flashing
<Laney> loads of weird glitches gone
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, nope
<cyphermox> cool.
<cyphermox> rickspencer3: I still got that bug in the back of my mind, so I'll do more testing whenever I get the chance
<cyphermox> so far... I haven't exactly noticed higher battery drain
<cyphermox> though there *is* scanning being done when perhaps there shouldn't
<cyphermox> so yes, there would be some battery usage from that, and we should reduce it anyway if we can
<seb128> mardy, ok, pushed the swapped order
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, after I get updated to saucy I'll see if I can repro the bug, it was easy to repro before
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> I was trying to raring as well anyway
<cyphermox> reflashing to saucy now for more policykit fun
<dpm> hi fginther. We are changing the name of one of the core apps to 'calendar-app' (before it was 'ubuntu-calendar-app'). This includes changing the package name, and we want to make sure we don't break Jenkins before this change lands. What would you need from us to make sure the transition to the new package and app name happens smoothly and doesn't affect the Jenkins jobs for the calendar-app?
<Oranger> dpm: All core apps will see "ubuntu-" removed from their name ?
<rsalveti> bfiller_afk: indeed, we'd need an api to hold the screen with powerd
<rsalveti> sforshee: mfisch: don't we have that already?
<fginther> dpm, Just let me know when the branch is renamed. I will update the jobs then.
<sforshee> rsalveti: we have that api
<sforshee> rsalveti: it landed this week
<rsalveti> sforshee: right, we might just need to hook that up them either via qtplatform or directly in the app
<codinho> anyone here using utouch on nexus7?
<rsalveti> because I know some coordination needs to happen
<dpm> Oranger, we're trying to follow the same naming convention as the other apps, (e.g. 'camera-app'), so yes, they will all be renamed at some point. We've just happened to start with calendar
<sforshee> rsalveti: apps shouldn't use this api directly
<mfisch> rsalveti: there will be an announcement about it hopefully today
<rsalveti> as the lock needs to be gone when the app is in background
<dpm> fginther, cool, thanks
<sergiusens> fginther: dpm: this may require some changes to keep it in the launcher if you change the desktop file name and also changes in the seeds if you don't provide the Replaces magic in debian/control
<rsalveti> mfisch: sforshee: yeah, awesome
<dpm> sergiusens, indeed, we discussed this with popey earlier on and you were the next on my list of people to ping :)
<Oranger> dpm: Ok, it was just to know. To prepare mentally :p
<sergiusens> dpm: great, I guess we are in sync
<dpm> sergiusens, so to recap: I need to provide Replaces for the package and then, what do I need to do for the launcher. Is it just a matter of letting you know in advance and ping you when the rename lands?
<sergiusens> dpm: so only calendar and weather would need changes for the launcher btw
<dpm> ack
<sergiusens> dpm: is the source package name also changing?
 * sergiusens goes for lunch for real now
<dpm> sergiusens, yes, we've removed all 'ubuntu-' suffixes from the names, including the source package
<mfisch> sforshee: hey how can I turn debug logging back on?
<fginther> dpm, do you need to support dist-upgrades from the old calendar-app to the new one?
<sforshee> mfisch: POWERD_DEBUG=1 powerd
<mfisch> sforshee: or modify the upstart job?
<sforshee> mfisch: the upstart job should be doing that
<dpm> fginther, we just want to make the transition as smooth as possible. I think a distro person might be better positioned to say if it makes sense to support dist-upgrade in this case
<dpm> fginther, does it make a difference for Jenkins?
<sforshee> # grep POWERD_DEBUG /etc/init/powerd.conf
<sforshee> export POWERD_DEBUG=1
<sforshee> mfisch: ^
<fginther> dpm, I don't think distro would have any input since these only exist in a  ppa. It's not needed for jenkins.
<mfisch> sforshee: it's not in my version
<mfisch> I'm still on raring :(
<dpm> fginther, ok
<sforshee> mfisch: in that case it should still be G_MESSAGES_DEBUG=all
<sforshee> mfisch: unless you copied a new powerd binary into /usr/bin
<mfisch> I bet I have the version that still goes to upstarts log
<mfisch> thats the issue ^
<popey> anyone else find speaker / mic buttons don't work in the phone app? https://bugs.launchpad.net/phone-app/+bug/1190673
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1190673 in phone-app "Speakerphone / mic mute buttons don't work" [Undecided,New]
<rsalveti> popey: expected, lack of features :-)
<popey> ok.
<pmcgowan> popey, while I am thinking of it, the core apps not showing up in status.u.c, they are in a separate project, would need ot be ubuntu to show up
<codinho> so, what should we suspect, does utouch will have some sdk with some stupid language like java or you will be able to write its native apps using C?
<pmcgowan> popey, they are actually linked under appdev
<pmcgowan> codinho, the sdk is available now from developer.u.c
<mhall119> codinho: you'll be able to use C++, or an awesome language like QML and Javascript
<codinho> mhall119, I don't think that qml and javascript are awesome
<mhall119> codinho: I do :)
<mhall119> but if it's not your cup of tea, like I said you can still use C++ and Qt
<mhall119> or a mix of both
<codinho> plain C
<mhall119> you'll need to use Qt for the UI
<codinho> qt is a crap also
<mhall119> well that's very much a matter of opinion, it's working pretty darn well for us so far
<mhall119> us, and Jolla, and Blackberry, and Android now too
<codinho> yes, that's is why I'm looking for the guy who know qt video rendering part
<mhall119> that would be jhodapp|afk I think
<mhall119> he's done most of the multimedia work
<codinho> I've ported qtmultimedia to 1.x gstreamer
<mhall119> he's definitely the one to talk to then
<mhall119> when he's not |afk
<codinho> mhall119, yep) I know
<bakaguyjam> whats the worst phone ubuntu can run on?
<bakaguyjam> ?
<bakaguyjam> wld it run on 400mhz phone?
<codinho> bakaguyjam, nexus 4
<bakaguyjam> no? no one?
<bakaguyjam> wuts that
<bakaguyjam> http://www.gsmarena.com/lg_nexus_4_e960-5048.php
<bakaguyjam> ?
<pmcgowan> bakaguyjam, you can look at the devices page for working ports
<bakaguyjam> oic that was a joke
<bakaguyjam> quad core 2Gb ram
<johnjohn101> phone will be release in october?
<bakaguyjam> i want it on my curent phone or my next phone
<bakaguyjam> http://www.chinavasion.com/china/wholesale/Android_Phones/Normal_Screen_Android_Phones/Android_Watch_Phone-Smartphone_Watch
<codinho> bakaguyjam, its the just google's last android's flagman
<bakaguyjam> im sick of droping my phone
<giallu> so, my app is nearly ready but I have some issue with the virtual keyboard. I'm deploying on some touch enabled PC with 13.04 and OnBoard as virtual keyboard.
<giallu> when I enter in a TextField the keyboard do not appear
<jono> giallu, you are best posting to Ask Ubuntu about this
<jono> http://www.askubuntu.com/questions/ask?tags=mobile,application-development
<fginther> popey, stock-ticker-mobile-app failed to upload to the ppa: https://bugs.launchpad.net/stock-ticker-mobile-app/+bug/1190689
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1190689 in Stock Ticker App "Can't dput Stock Ticker App to ppa with "Section: accessories"" [Undecided,New]
<fginther> popey, the others two projects have been uploaded
<popey> thanks fginther
<Dummies_freelanc> ubuntu touch use qml ?
<ogra_> yes
<Dummies_freelanc> plasma-active?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> unity8
<Dummies_freelanc> mmm  ok i have one  pc more one panel multitouch by usb.
<Dummies_freelanc> the kernel suppport
<Dummies_freelanc>  but utouch can gime gestures in my qml application?
<ChickenCutlass> rickspencer3, did you write an irc client yet?
<rickspencer3> ChickenCutlass, uh, not yet?
<tedg> ChickenCutlass, Doesn't the messaging app use telepathy?
<ChickenCutlass> tedg, I don't know
<ChickenCutlass> tedg, I need an irc client
<ChickenCutlass> rickspencer3, I thought you are a QML expert now
<ChickenCutlass> lol
<rickspencer3> ChickenCutlass, I wonder if there is a cli one that would work with the terminal app?
<rickspencer3> ChickenCutlass, dude, I totally am
<tedg> ChickenCutlass, I thought it was using telepathy-ofono... not sure if it hard coded that.
<rickspencer3> give me an Qt irc library and I'll write you an irc app in like 5 minutes :)
<ogra_> irissi will surely work
<ogra_> since mutt does ...
<popey> i used irssi on my phone over 3g
<popey> in the terminal
<ogra_> yeah
<ChickenCutlass> I want something fancy
<popey> irssi being the one true irc client
<popey> ChickenCutlass: seen irc-chatter ?
<popey> http://wiki.meego.com/IRC_Chatter
<tedg> ChickenCutlass, https://www.irccloud.com/
<ChickenCutlass> perfect
<ChickenCutlass> I'll take both
<cyphermox> rsalveti: I think I found a valid workaround I could ship in the NM package
<cyphermox> so that would fix the policykit issue, if it's fine by the security team
<rsalveti> cyphermox: what would be the solution?
<cyphermox> some policykit rule magic
<cyphermox> rsalveti: however there truly is an issue with polkit identifying sessions
<rsalveti> hm, ok
<cyphermox> rsalveti: would there be a way to ship an extra file on the rootfs?
<cyphermox> you know, rather than in NM itself?
<rsalveti> cyphermox: sure
<rsalveti> ubuntu session usually brings a few overrides already, but we could put it somewhere else if needed, depending on what exactly you're doing
<gotwig> =)
<cyphermox> rsalveti: I'd like to ship a very minimal policykit rule to let NM work without needing to be a ppa package
<gotwig> what is the base of ubuntu touch? cyangenmod?
<mhall119> gotwig: cyanogenmod is used to interact with Android hardware
<mhall119> and currently a handful of system services
<gotwig> mhall119, hey mhall, we havent met for a long time =) alright?
<mhall119> but the base of Ubuntu Touch is Ubuntu
<mhall119> gotwig: doing pretty good, how about you? Going to write some mobile apps?
<gotwig> mhall119, meeh, I have to develop with Java for my college stuff ^^ at least I develop games .. :/
<rsalveti> cyphermox: yeah, do it in ubuntu-session then
<cyphermox> rsalveti: where is that code?
<rsalveti> cyphermox: so we can remove if from there later on
<mhall119> colleges do love Java
<rsalveti> problem is that we have 2 branches for it, one for the flipped and the other for unflipped
<rsalveti> let me find them
<gotwig> mhall119, smart scopes in 13.10 are going to be a hit. I already used and broke it ;) I am recreating now my usb key to reinstall it. Than I am going to be more careful. Too much mir for me ;D
<sergiusens> rsalveti: cyphermox lp:session-manager
<rsalveti> and lp:session-manager-touch
<mhall119> gotwig: nice, we'll  be getting a new scope writing tutorial published soon
<cyphermox> rsalveti, sergiusens: thanks
<rsalveti> cyphermox: I think the second one is available in the archive
<cyphermox> ok
<rsalveti> the first one is via phablet-team/ppa
<cyphermox> ok
<gotwig> mhall119, I wrote you at #ubuntu-unity
<cyphermox> rsalveti: you mean ubuntu-touch-session, correct?
<sergiusens> cyphermox: yes, he meant that
<rsalveti> cyphermox: yeah, but the bzr branch name for it is lp:session-manager-touch
<cyphermox> nice.
<sergiusens> the inconsistencies?
<sergiusens> :-P
<rsalveti> :-)
<cyphermox> rsalveti: sergiusens: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/session-manager-touch/policykit-networkcontrol-hack/+merge/169291
<cyphermox> yeah, the inconsistencies :)
<cyphermox> that's going to make you not have to bump the version of NetworkManager whenever there is a new upload ^
<cyphermox> and for now, I think it makes sense to be able to control networking via ssh as well
<cyphermox> (even if it's potentially dangerous)
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> cyphermox: looks good, need to test
<rsalveti> cyphermox: let me flash my nexus 4
<rsalveti> sergiusens: we need a way to auto flash the flipped one as well
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ok, let me write something up
<cyphermox> rsalveti: missing some stuff, oops
<cyphermox> this lets you connect a pre-existing connection but not create a new one
<rsalveti> cyphermox: ok
<esigolo> is already possible to use 3g data on the last preview build?
<pmcgowan> esigolo, yes, you need to enable it manually
<pmcgowan> in the tagged raring or latest
<pmcgowan> https://plus.google.com/100264483712374857174/posts/3o1tjYo9Ghx has instructions
<esigolo> pmcgowan: i'm not sure what build should i flash to enable it
<esigolo> i'm flashing 160 now from default repo
<pmcgowan> thats fine
<esigolo> thanks
<slangasek> cyphermox: so NM is letting me enter a network key now on the N4 in the saucy flipped image, hurray :)
<slangasek> cyphermox: however, I have no on-screen keyboard! :D  Do you know if this problem exists in the non-flipped saucy image, or is it specific to the container flip?
<cyphermox> slangasek: you mean with my pkla file?
<cyphermox> slangasek: otherwise it's because rsalveti disabled polkit in NM for the phone
<esigolo> pmcgowan: thanks !
<slangasek> cyphermox: I don't know anything about the pkla
<cyphermox> ok
<slangasek> cyphermox: I just see that the network settings lets me choose a network, prompts me for a passphrase... and gives me no way to enter it
<slangasek> I suppose I can hook up the OTG cable... :P
<cyphermox> slangasek: well, I get the onscreen keyboard on my N4, with saucy flipped
<slangasek> hmm
<cyphermox> didn't try in the network menu yet though, only for sms
<cyphermox> still battling policykit
<beidl> am I right with the assumption that the right flashing order is needed in the container flipped images because of copying the Android ramdisk to /data/ubuntu/boot/ ?
<mfisch> awe: ping
<slangasek> cyphermox: right; so fwiw I'm not getting the osk anywhere... and OTG doesn't work either, which isn't really surprising... and I also am not getting any indication that it sees my SIM (phone app doesn't let me dial, etc)
<awe> mfisch, pong
<mfisch> awe: we have some issues with ofono related to the proximity sensor
<mfisch> awe: the main issue is that we really only want it on when someone picks up the call
<awe> mfisch, yea.. discussed a bit with sforshee the other day
<awe> the state information you need is exposed by ofono
<cyphermox> slangasek: ok
<awe> you essentially need to monitor the iface for new calls, and the calls themselves for their state
<awe> ( which is a property )
<slangasek> cyphermox: how much of this matches what *you* expect to be working on the most recent flipped image? :)
<cyphermox> slangasek: could you run a few dbus commands if I send them to you?
<slangasek> cyphermox: sure
<cyphermox> slangasek: all of that was working on the most recent image
<cyphermox> and tbh most of that is working here on my n4
<cyphermox> I just haven't tried the sim, since it's in my other phone
<slangasek> with the container flip or without?
<cyphermox> with the container flip
<cyphermox> brb
<slangasek> cyphermox: osk magically working after a reboot
<cyphermox> slangasek: sudo dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.ofono /ril_0 org.ofono.Modem.GetProperties
<cyphermox> so that should list you a bunch of interfaces, and a modem in state Powered and Online, IIRC
<cyphermox> slangasek: then,  sudo dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.ofono /ril_0 org.ofono.NetworkRegistration.GetProperties
<cyphermox> ^ should give you info about the current network registration state, whether you're actually online with the telco
<cyphermox> slangasek: past that, I'm afraid you'll need to ask awe for how to further debug the voice / SIM states
<slangasek> cyphermox: so I have "Online" and "Powered", but it also says "Manufacturer: Fake Manufacturer" :)
<awe> slangasek, fyi... I've done zilch testing of ofono/rild in the flipped state.  Definitely interested in whether things work for you.  We're just starting to do some testing/validation of telephony now
<awe> timing
<awe> ;D
<slangasek> :-)
<awe> blame me for the fake manufacturer
<awe> so...by default, it should be auto-powering
<slangasek> awe: so that doesn't mean it's a fake device, just that it's got some mocked-up data on it?
<awe> correct
<cyphermox> well, it's powered already and online, so you're halfway there
<cyphermox> I should move my sim to the n4
<awe> slangasek, do you have ofono-scripts installed?
<slangasek> awe: I do not
<awe> if not, you should... it has all kinds of cool python scripts to play around with ofono ( no more dbus-send )
<awe> you can do things like list-modem, activate-context, ...
<slangasek> awe: I have no way of installing software on the device currently except by adb push, since none of the networking is working ;-)
<awe> that's how I install all the time
<awe> adb push
<awe> ;/
<slangasek> MobileCountryCode: 310
<slangasek> that doesn't look right
<mfisch> awe: sorry my connection dropped for a bit
<slangasek> (or does it?)
<slangasek> oh, I seem to have wireless now
<mfisch> awe: sforshee caught me up, but I think we feel that this logic belongs in ofono, thats why we have dbus interfaces that people can call into
<slangasek> though the interface is confusing
<awe> slangasek, are you in bermuda?
<slangasek> awe: I wish! ;)
<awe> mfisch, it's nice to want...
<awe> mfisch, let's discuss... however I think that'd be a hard sell to upstream
<slangasek> cyphermox: do network passwords get saved currently?  After a reboot I seem to have been re-prompted for the passphrase
<sforshee> awe: mfisch has observed that ofono isn't giving balanced signals for us to consume externally
<slangasek> huzzah, 'apt-get install ofono-scripts' success
<awe> slangasek, I think you need python-dbus
<sforshee> awe: i.e. we could get only one signal indicating that we start a call but two indicating that it ends
<awe> and python-gobect-2 as well
<slangasek> awe: successfully pulled in as deps
<awe> cool
<mfisch> looks like some of what I stated before was lost when my network died
<slangasek> list-modems - looks pretty good
<mfisch> <mfisch> awe: ofono sends the active signal out when that happens
<mfisch> <mfisch> awe: and disconnected when the call ends, so that's great
<mfisch> <mfisch> awe: it breaks when you are on a call, and another call comes in
<mfisch> <mfisch> awe: then we only get 1 Active signal and 2 Disconnected ones
<mfisch> <mfisch> awe: breaking a counter I'd hoped to use
<slangasek> awe: sweet, it dials \o/
<awe> nice
<slangasek> awe, cyphermox: ok, so - on my previous attempt things definitely didn't work so well... so I'm guessing the problems I saw were all down to some kind of residual unreliability with the container flip
<slangasek> I'll continue playing, and see if I can reproduce these problems again
<awe> mfisch, if there's a bug in ofono, we can try to fix it... that said it'd be easier to help you guys if you could document this somehow/somewhere ( bug, gdoc, email ).   That way I can try and reproduce and see if there's a better way of handling.  Again, there's both a call list, and call properties for each call... so this *should* be do-able using the existing interfaces...
<awe> it just might take more than just listening for one or more signals
<mfisch> I assume that not sending Active on each call is a bug
<mfisch> I will file an ofono bug
<awe> I'm not sure it's a bug
<Minste> Can anyone tell me why i have /ril_0 and wifi when i type "nmcli dev". but when i cd into /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections it only lists my wifi network? Fresh install on maguro, saucy 9.
<awe> ...but then again, I don't have all the details of your scenario
<mfisch> awe: you are on a call, another call comes in, you pick up. You will not get a call active signal the 2nd time
<mfisch> thats my problem
<awe> mfisch, but the call list changes, does it not?
<awe> i.e. a new call is added
<mfisch> yes
<mfisch> but an Added call is not an active call
<awe> that sounds right to me
<mfisch> not necessarily
<awe> you have a call active
<mfisch> Added call happens when the phone is ringing
<awe> another call doesn't make you more active
<mfisch> ok
<mfisch> if thats the case then this is not solvable in powerd as I stated before
<slangasek> cyphermox: so the only remaining issue I see is that the network tab now reports 'Empty!' instead of listing any info about the networks I'm connected to.  Is this known?  Should I file a bug?  (On NM or somewhere else?)
<awe> mfisch, if you're going to give up that easily, then please write up a bug, and I'll take some time to look at.  Again, it's a matter of writing code in one place or the other.  I believe that ofono is behaving as designed, and that the needed info is available.
<awe> mfisch, if it isn't available, or it's truly not possible to monitor and/or query ofono to make the sensor do the right thing, then I'll help you fix the problem
<awe> let's start with a bug
<mfisch> I disagree with the statement that I've given up easily
<mfisch> I will file a bug and we can argue about it there
<awe> thank you
<awe> ;D
 * awe hugs mfisch
<mfisch> awe: whats the bucket for touch bugs? this probably belongs tehre and not in lp:ofono
<awe> touch-preview-images
<mfisch> ok
<awe> Minste, probably because you haven't manually configured your 3g connection
<awe> Minste, also...there's more work to be done on the oFono/NM integration and 3g provisioning
<awe> Minste, did you see the post about configuring 3g?
<cyphermox> slangasek: yes, please file a bug. I see it happen every once in a while too, though it's not empty right now for me
<Minste> awe: yeah, saw it :)
<rickspencer3> there's a nice sight:
<rickspencer3> Saving to: ‘/home/rickspencer/Downloads/phablet-flash/saucy-9/saucy-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip’
<rickspencer3> *saucy*!
<cyphermox> yay!
<rsalveti> slangasek: our indicators are mostly broken, waiting the new indicators to land
<slangasek> rsalveti: so, is there already a bug report about this issue somewhere?
<Minste> awe: thanks. forgot to push it to my device :P
<rsalveti> slangasek: don't think so
<slangasek> ok... will file one
<slangasek> hmm
<slangasek> clock not being set from the network
<slangasek> TZ, rather
<Noskcaj> does ubuntu touch support wireless 802.11ac ?
<rsalveti> slangasek: no support for it yet afaik
<slangasek> rsalveti: ok :)
<sergiusens> slangasek: the indicator for datetime is just an image
<rsalveti> yeah, don't expect much from them
<slangasek> sergiusens: well, I noticed because of the timestamps on the SMSes
<rsalveti> hopefully we should have the new indicators soon, which would allow us to move entirely to the archive
<rsalveti> that and the new notify-osd
<awe> Minste, nice!
<Minste> awe: can you help me get Norwegian keyboard also? I've tried to follow the release notes, but when i try to set up OSK I get an error when i try to save. It says: ".config/maliit.org./server.conf" E212: Can't open file for writing
<awe> Minste, that's out of my realm of knowledge, but I'm sure there are plenty of other folks here or on the ML that could help.
<awe> I can't even spell mallet
<awe> ;D
<Minste> awe: okay, but thanks anyway :)
<awe> Noskcaj, at the moment no, but then again it's not a major priority right now.  cyphermox, do we know if we have the necessary support in wpa_supplicant/NM for 802.11ac?
<awe> cyphermox, I see that the HTC One claims to support it.   Noskcaj, at minimum you'd need a device that already supports 802.11ac, and then Ubuntu Touch would need be ported to it.
<mfisch> awe: tony, there's a possible reason we don't get 2 active signals, we're having some problems getting the 2nd call to pick-up
<mfisch> awe: I'll look into it tonight
<awe> mfisch, well one reason would be that we really haven't added any support for call waiting, conf calls, etc...
<awe> mfisch, does a second call show up in the call list?
<mfisch> awe: yeah, so if that's broken, clicking that 2nd Accept may not do anything
<mfisch> awe: let me look, it certainly makes the UI go all screwy
<awe> mfisch, do you have ofono-scripts installed?
<mfisch> awe: I see it in  the call lists
<awe> k
<mfisch> awe: no, but I can add it
<awe> but not answered
<awe> mfisch, ofono-scripts is your best friend
<cyphermox> slangasek: actually I think you can set the clock by editing /etc/timezone
<awe> it has all kinds of scripts to probe the ofono ifaces
<mfisch> awe: aha
<slangasek> cyphermox: yeah, I know
<slangasek> :)
<cyphermox> ok
<slangasek> oh, actually
<slangasek> no, the shell is ignoring that
<mfisch> sforshee/awe: depending on the order of who called first, I have lots of 0 second calls from the 2nd number
<esigolo> how to import google contacts witth manage-address-books.py ?
<mfisch> awe: looking at the code that signals active, i think it should work fine, so I suspect now this is the issue
<awe> mfisch, yea sounds right to me
<slangasek> cyphermox: so historically, /etc/timezone stores the zone /name/, but the active zone is configured by a file copy from /usr/share/zoneinfo into /etc/.... I don't see this here, but given that /etc/timezone had no effect, I'm probably missing something
<mfisch> awe: so given that I will proceed with my counter and assume it will work until > 1 calls works ;)
<awe> mfisch, ack
<om26er> Hi! where can I find the latest unity8 build ?
<mfisch> awe: I'll check out ofono-scripts too, thanks
<awe> np
<slangasek> cyphermox: ah, /etc/localtime
<cyphermox> slangasek: /etc/timezone needs to be a symlink to a file in zoneinto?
<slangasek> cyphermox: nope
<cyphermox> or you know, some mix of that kind of stuff
<awe> mfisch, if I have some time tomorrow, I'll take a look-see at the code too
<slangasek> cyphermox: /etc/timezone stores the TZ /name/, which is used by tzsetup to control /etc/localtime
<cyphermox> ah, right
<slangasek> s/tzsetup/tzconfig/
<mfisch> awe: I didn't see anything in ofono that was obvious like "if (active) don't signal active", I think it's just that call conf/waiting isn't working
<awe> k
<mfisch> I can't tell who's connected and who's not when I talk since both phones are here
<cyphermox> awe: we don't have support for 802.11ac yet... at least NM doesn't handle it
<awe> cyphermox, thanks dude
<cyphermox> wpa has some initial support I guess: http://w1.fi/gitweb/gitweb.cgi?p=hostap.git&a=search&h=HEAD&st=commit&s=802.11ac
<awe> looks like HTC One supports it, so Android's a bit ahead of us then...
<awe> cyphermox, any idea when it's slated to land in NM?
<cyphermox> nope
<awe> k
<cyphermox> back later...
<rickspencer3> should I be concerned that my contacts are still available after doing a phablet-flash today?
<AskUbuntu> What browser does Ubuntu Touch use? | http://askubuntu.com/q/307912
<rickspencer3> or was that related to the container flip?
<jcastro> when I flashed yesterday the contacts remained even though the mail to the list said they would go away
<jcastro> ends up the people lens was broken but the contacts were fine, bfiller filed a bug
<sergiusens> jcastro: rickspencer3 I had that issue in one of my boots, just thought I'd mention it so people didn't randomly face it
<sergiusens> I have to wipe my .local/evolution
<sergiusens> might of been a new eds that landed in between my first tests last week though
<rickspencer3> sergiusens, ok, thanks man
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Touch: Can't change keyboard input | http://askubuntu.com/q/307923
<mhall119> sergiusens: ChickenCutlass: any ETA on when I can safely upgrade my nexus 7 to saucy?
<ChickenCutlass> mhall119, rsalveti working on it -- he will have a fix soon
<rsalveti> yeah, probably later today
<sergiusens> rsalveti: tomorrow you mean? :-P
<sergiusens> rsalveti: today is almost over
<rsalveti> sergiusens: well, that doesn't help :P
<rsalveti> but it'll land in the archive
<sergiusens> rsalveti: oh, but I am positive you will have the fix soon ;-)
<sergiusens> pipelining it through the infrastructure is the fun part these days!
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right :-)
<aaa801> So i may of bricked my nexus 4
<mhall119> aaa801: I doubt it, that's very hard to do to a nexus
<mhall119> rsalveti: good to hear, I look forward to getting all the new hotness
<aaa801> False alarm, couldn't get into recovery after 3 attempts after autodeploy failed
<aaa801> started to worry ha
<mhall119> told ya :)
<aaa801> any way to get a file transfer bar on adb push ?
<mhall119> not that I know of
<aaa801> mhm im sure it used to have it on older versions =/
<aaa801> sideload has a bar
 * aaa801 waits a eternity for autodeploy to transfer
<aaa801> mhall119, How long does the 500Mb autodeploy file take to transfer normally ?
<esigolo> aaa801: depends on the USB speed
<aaa801> usb 2
<aaa801> esigolo,
<esigolo> for me took 4 minuts
<aaa801> mhm its been running alot longer then that
<rickspencer3> squidgy launcher is nice :)
<todd_> in manual installation i should copy one file right?
<todd_> for nexus 4 --> mako.zip
<todd_> ?
<todd_> anyone?
<aaa801> no
<aaa801> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<aaa801> adb push /path/to/your/downloaded/raring-preinstalled-armel+grouper.zip /sdcard/autodeploy.zip
<todd_> im using nexus 4
<aaa801> reboot then copy the preinstall one
<aaa801> ye im doing it on a nexus 4 now
<Minste> todd_: just armel+mako, then reboot recovery before pushing armhf.
<todd_> saucy is released, cant do it
<aaa801> woo armhf finaly transfered
<todd_>  saucy-preinstalled-boot-armel+mako.img               13-Jun-2013 07:18  6.5M
<todd_>  saucy-preinstalled-armel+mako.zip                    13-Jun-2013 07:31   44M
<todd_> are these the 2 files?
<aaa801> o wait
<todd_> reboot into recovery or plain reboot?
<aaa801> what have you done so far?
<todd_> i unlocked the bootloader+performed clean wipe
<aaa801> Why can't you use the auto installer btw?
<todd_> phablet-flash -b doesn work because it tries to locate raring
<aaa801> didn't for me =/
<aaa801> i just run it for saucy
<todd_> but saucy has replaced raring
<todd_> the static link doesn work
<aaa801> did u add the ppa?
<todd_> so phablet-flash -b  returns error
<todd_> yep
<aaa801> i litterally did it 10 mins ago and it worked fine
<aaa801> maybe you have old tools ?
<aaa801> sudo apt-get update
<aaa801> sudo apt-get install phablet-tools android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot
<todd_> tried that everytine
<todd_> lemme try again
<Minste> todd_: check for software updates on your computer. I've had the same problem earlier today
<aaa801> o.o ubuntuy
<Minste> but after a update everything worked as planned :)
<aaa801> =/ the menu needs 2 fingers to use >_<
<todd_> sudo apt-get install phablet-tools android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot
<todd_> no luck :(
<todd_> i cant do it manually
<todd_> whats the 2 files for nexus 4 and order?
<todd_> grouper is for n7 right>
<todd_> ?
<aaa801> why is the navigation in touch so horid =/
<Minste> todd_: saucy-preinstalled-armel+mako.zip  and then saucy-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<aaa801> freking side bar keeps flying back
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, do you have the command for restarting nm handy?
<slangasek> 'service network-manager restart'?
 * rickspencer3 tries
<Minste> rickspencer3: sudo restart network-manager ?
<rickspencer3> the slangasek one worked
<rickspencer3> thanks
<todd_> thanks
<todd_> should i reboot to recovery both time?
<aaa801> =/ connected to my wifi and now networks list is "Empty!"
<Minste> todd_: yes
<todd_> so deploy 1st file>recovery>>deploy 2nd file>recovery>>ubuntu right?
<todd_> thanks :)
<Minste> todd_: the instructions tells that the right order :)
<todd_> when i reboot to recovery after deploying each file, will i do anything or just leave it be on its own
<todd_> ?
<Minste> when you reboot after the second file, the phone will install image and start ubuntu :)
<todd_> i deployed the 1st file and rebooted
<todd_> nothing happened
<todd_> the 2nd file replaces the first file
<todd_> right?
<slangasek> todd_: do you already have the Ubuntu-provided kernel image on there?  preinstalled-armel+mako and preinstalled-phablet-armhf are not the only image files that are needed
<todd_> what else do i need then?
<todd_> the img file?
<slangasek> todd_: well... generally, you need everything that phablet-flash -b puts on there
<slangasek> so I would really recommend getting the current version of phablet-tools and using that
<todd_> ya but im not getting the latest update thats the problem
<todd_> can you list the files i need?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-06-14
<compuspital> Hello everyone...
<esigolo> Sorry for the noob question but what is the point with flipped images?
<krabador> rsalveti, are you here?
<cyphermox> esigolo: we don't necessarily want to just rely on Android always
<cyphermox> esigolo: this is Ubuntu, so it's nice if we can have more Ubuntu up front on the device, kind of like closing the gap between the current images and the demo that was released earlier for the Nexus 7
<esigolo> cyphermox, so flipping the images we can work on ubuntu bases and get it better is it?
<cyphermox> pretty much
<cyphermox> when you boot the device, it's ubuntu that boots and when you login via adb, you get directly inside Ubuntu
<cyphermox> android still runs in an lxc container
<cyphermox> rsalveti: sergiusens: merge request is ready for the polkit rules now: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/session-manager-touch/policykit-networkcontrol-hack/+merge/169291
<rsalveti> krabador: yup
<rsalveti> cyphermox: cool
<esigolo> cyphermox, just for backward compatibility for apps right?
<esigolo> <bearlindo> what is that thing called in cm terms *
<esigolo> sorry
<krabador> rsalveti, excuseme, today i talked with ogra about the missing RIL support on ubuntu touch, on devices,
<krabador> rsalveti, and in particular for samsung i9100
<krabador> rsalveti, in the xda official ubuntu touch porting thread for this device, developers are in the need of help to support RIL
<rsalveti> krabador: right, what is the issue?
<rsalveti> krabador: ofono fails to talk with it?
<rsalveti> have the link?
<krabador> rsalveti, yes
<veebers> Is it possible to interact with the OSK/Maliit via dbus at the moment?
<cyphermox> krabador: ril support is tough :)
<veebers> also, is it possible to install the version of the OSK used on the device on the desktop? (for ease of testing)
<rsalveti> well, ril should be there by default, might just be missing some base support from ofono
<krabador> cyphermox, i can undestand
<rsalveti> might be a racing condition or similar
<krabador> rsalveti, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2188621
<krabador> this is the official xda thread for i9100 ubuntu touch porting
<krabador> and ogra today tells me about a request that i can do to ofono devs
<rsalveti> let me check
<krabador> what i can do to do the request?
<rsalveti> krabador: do you have the device in hands?
<krabador> rsalveti, not with ubuntu touch. i can install it, and what do you need to look?
<esigolo> i have one too and a I9000B also
<cyphermox> krabador: do test things in ofono you can use the ofono-scripts package to run the test programs and see how far you can get... but then you'll likely need to write C code to support the specific modem in the samsun i9100
<rsalveti> first I'd like to grab the ofono log, to see what is happening there
<rsalveti> might just be a race when starting the modem
<rsalveti> you should have that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5763371/
<rsalveti> please change the ofonod line to be:
<rsalveti> exec ofonod -d --noplugin=atmodem
<rsalveti> reboot, and then paste the content of your /var/log/syslog
<krabador> cyphermox, ok, i'm not a developer,i asked to the porting mantainer (in the latest post of the thread) if he asked to ofono devs something in the latest months that "RIL don't works because ubuntu devs don't help us" and he responses me that he never asked nothing
<rsalveti> that would help me understanding what is happening at least at the ofono level
<krabador> rsalveti, right
<rsalveti> I think my wife got a similar phone, can check later
<krabador> rsalveti, i really want to be useful for this, then please tells me what it's needed to do a complete report
<cyphermox> krabador: when you run ofono in debug, we'll see in /var/log/syslog what goes on, how far the initialization goes, and then we can try to figure out what's missing
<cyphermox> but there's no trick to it -- it's all one large black box people don't really understand too well
<rsalveti> krabador: just the log would already help
<rsalveti> one other thing you could try, is increasing that sleep value
<rsalveti> to 15, 20 or similar
<rsalveti> to see if you get a different result
<krabador> ok
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Touch Installation | http://askubuntu.com/q/308012
<slaker> Does anyone know the status on nexus 4 being able to use data network instead of wifi
<dholbach> good morning
<sil2100> sergiusens, rsalveti: hi guys, it seems daily-release barfed today in the morning, most of the stacks caught an error in the build step - but I'm re-running and fixing to get all the stacks re-run again
<sil2100> tvoss: ping!
<sil2100> tvoss: hi!
<tvoss> sil2100, hey there
<tvoss> sil2100, how can I help?
<sil2100> tvoss: we have a small issue related to daily-release... the lp:location-service project has a different source package name than the project name, as it's ubuntu-location-service
<sil2100> tvoss: it's required to have both the same right now
<sil2100> tvoss: you think it's possible to rename the source package to location-service instead?
<tvoss> sil2100, just fix it :)
<sil2100> tvoss: or the other way around?
<sil2100> So you don't mind ;) ?
<tvoss> sil2100, make it location-service for both
<tvoss> sil2100, nope
<sil2100> Awesome
<sil2100> Thanks
<sil2100> Mirv, tvoss: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/location-service/change_source_name/+merge/169358
<sil2100> gusch: ping!
<gusch> sil2100: pong
<sil2100> gusch: hi! With the latest run of daily-release, we got a lot of failures from gallery-app in AP, could you take a look? (link in priv)
<sil2100> gusch: did not look into that in detail, but the logs said things like 'index out of range'
<tvoss> sil2100, want me to happrove?
<gusch> sil2100: I know - omer is looking into that (seem sto be a autopilot-saucy problem)
<sil2100> tvoss: yes, please ;)
<sil2100> gusch: thanks for the info!
<tvoss> sil2100, one
<tvoss> sil2100, +d
<sil2100> tvoss: thanks! Now I got reminded of something else, since I think there was a build failiure of dbus-cpp for powerpc, right?
<tvoss> sil2100, yes ... still looking into that
<sil2100> tvoss: thanks! If you have any luck, poke me and I'll re-run the stacks ;)
<tvoss> sil2100, ack
<zsombi1> tvoss: howdy Sire!
<zsombi> tvoss: would like to ask you about the alarm/wup service functionality
<tvoss> zsombi, good morning :) sure, let me quickly grab coffee
<zsombi> tvoss kewl, meanwhile I'll type :).. so you suggested to have the alarm scheduling functionality + UI included in date/time indicator, have I understood correctly?
<zsombi> tvoss or only to present the alarm itself?
<dpm> nik90, around?
<zsombi> tvoss: beside the alarm functionality we need two other types of WUP alarms: one that launches an app on a given time, eventually periodically (same recurring functionality would be needed) and another one which wakes up the device from deep sleep and presents the alarm note (nik90 requested this)
<tvoss> zsombi, can you explain WUP to me?
<zsombi> tvoss: WUP (Wake Up) :)
<tvoss> zsombi, and yes, I would put the alarm functionality into the date-time indicator. It's lifetime exceeds the lifetime of the app
<tvoss> its
<tvoss> zsombi, what's the difference between WUP and periodic app launches?
<zsombi> tvoss: so application to be "waken up" (not necessarily from deep sleep)
<zsombi> tvoss; does periodic app launch wakes up the device from deep sleep?
<zsombi> tvoss: or standby, whatever we call it
<tvoss> zsombi, you mean when the screen is off, but device is not turned off?
<zsombi> tvoss when device is turned off - nik90 requested it, and we also spoke about that in Oakland :)
<tvoss> zsombi, did we verify that with design? I was aware of the request but I remember that we said we need to verify it with design
<tvoss> zsombi, but in general: yes, that whole functionality would be made available via the date-time indicator
<Mirv> sil2100: did you just rerun the deeq-qt since it's now succeeded? I saw a powerpc build fail in the morning
<nik90> dpm: hi
<zsombi> tvoss: as nik90 requested it, and as he is the one making the clock app, I assumed it was requested with design, however did not checke dit
<tvoss> nik90, good morning :)
<zsombi> nik90 ^
<nik90> tvoss, zsombi: good morning :-)
<tvoss> nik90, quick question on waking up the phone if it is powered off: is that verified with design?
<nik90> tvoss: when you say  powered off, do you mean completely switched off or just the screen suspended?
<zsombi> nik90: completely tirned off
<zsombi> turned
<nik90> tvoss: either way, design did not provide any guidelines on that
<tvoss> nik90, completely turned off, screen off is a different power state
<popey> FWIW neither iOS nor Android wake from completely off when an alarm is set.
<popey> (just tested it)
<tvoss> popey, that's what I was thinking, too. Turning off a phone is the ultimate "do not disturb" indication from my perspective
<popey> also, dangerous
<sil2100> Mirv: yes, I re-run the stack and published it, since there was a series of errors with jenkins build jobs
<popey> well. "dangerous"
<sil2100> (see #ubuntu-desktop)
<popey> if I'm on a flight, I don't want my phone turning itself on
<zsombi> nik90: you/we should ask from design then, because it is not the same having the screen turned off and being in deep sleep (power off, whatever we call it)
<popey> and if I have a low battery I dont want it waking up to kill the battery
<tvoss> zsombi, +1
<nik90> zsombi, tvoss, popey: As far as design is concerned, they only gave the visual designs, but did not mention about it behavior (w.r.t to the state of the phone)
<nik90> zsombi: sure, that can be done.
<tvoss> dpm, can you help nik90 to get some answers to our questions here?
<popey> I dont think "wake from OFF" is a version 1.0 feature
<popey> wake from screen off is
<tvoss> popey, "wake" from screen off is straightforward, too
<popey> where "OFF" means the device is you know, the conventional meaning of "off"
<zsombi> popey: sure, just wanted to check whether we have all the pieces in place and we don't need to rework something later because of that
<tvoss> popey, let's call it poff vs. soff
<popey> or suspend and off ☻
<nik90> hehe
<hulk> did anyone perfor a  complete manual installation using adb on nexus 4?
<tvoss> picky he is today
<popey> +1
<tvoss> hulk, great nick color
<popey> Picky I am every day.
<dpm> tvoss, sure, what are the actual questions?
<popey> haha, hulk is green here too
<popey> hulk: what's up? I use phablet-flash to update my nexus 4.
<hulk> i didn understand the deploy part
<hulk> adb push copys the file on /sdcard/
<zsombi> dpm: the question is whether an alarm should power up the device when the device is powered off (not from the screen off state)
<hulk> how come the bootloader will know the dir?
<tvoss> dpm, do we need wake from powered off?
<tvoss> dpm, if an alarm is set
<zsombi> dmp: like typically Nokia Symbian/Maemo/MeeGo devicesdid
<hulk> ok in recovery mode, adb push doesn work
<dpm> tvoss, zsombi thanks
<hulk> so i used adb push in normal mode
<hulk> should i do anything while on recovery?
<tvoss> zsombi, questions answered? or do you need anything else?
<zsombi> tvoss: so meanwhile we get the answer on this, returning back to our other two: periodic app launch and alarm representation: do we have the bits and pieces ready for that (I guess not)
<tvoss> zsombi, @alarm UI: no, we could go ahead on an API level though and coordinate with design when they have resources avilable
<tvoss> zsombi, @periodic: I would think that should be a flag to the api
<tvoss> zsombi, where I would keep periodic simple by saying: daily/weekly/monthly/yearly, plus an end date
<tvoss> nik90, ^ thoughts on that?
<Mirv> sil2100: ok, thanks
<zsombi> tvoss: UI I was sure that we don't have, but I was thinking more like API wise: do we have th eparties, like asking for an app to be launched periodically ready?
<zsombi> tvoss: btw, the BP: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/sdk-system-alarm-api
 * nik90 is reading now
<Mirv> popey: sounds sensible (wake from OFF not for 1.0), especially if smartphone users are used to it
<tvoss> zsombi, @API: no, we should put it on the blueprint
<tvoss> zsombi, thx for the link btw
<Mirv> I guess nokia used to support the use case of not consuming battery during the night, with their support
<zsombi> tvoss: so, basically we don't have anything from the top till the bottom :)
<zsombi> Mirv: right, the feature was there since the time the devices consumed allot...
<zsombi> tvoss: feel free to add those to the BP
<nik90> tvoss: for recurring alarm we need daily/weekly/monthly as you mentioned. Not sure about yearly, but I am guessing that could be used by other appps
<Mirv> I believe others have not done it also because it's hard, Nokia had the whole chips (Retu etc) helping with it
<tvoss> nik90, birthday reminder that is :)
<nik90> Does the clock app need to provide some sort of API so that the alarms can be set directly from the date-time indicator?
<tvoss> zsombi, ack
<nik90> tvoss: oh yeah
<zsombi> nik90: tvoss; right, and we are planning to have those implemented in versions
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Friday and happy Blood Donor Day! :-D
<tvoss> nik90, nope, the clock app will talk to the indicator
<nik90> tvoss: okzy
<nik90> okay*
<zsombi> nik90: the plan is to have the SDK Alarm Services module doing the job
<nik90> zsombi: I remember from the meeting we had. The SDK will provide the necessary API's to support existing apps to be woken up at a certain time to ring the alarm
<zsombi> nik90: SDK will provide the necessary API to woke up an application, and to set alarms, these are kind of two separate actions, one is notification-less and the other one is through notifications.
<zsombi> nik90: from a note then you could launch the app if needed
<nik90> zsombi: ok
<tvoss> zsombi, added two work items, put down my name as a placeholder
<bzoltan> nik90:  about recurring alarms... think of mother's day... first sunday of each May ... or very typical work event... send a report on the first Monday / last Friday of each month
<tvoss> zsombi, shouldn't we prefer to go through notifications?
<nik90> bzoltan: true, however I thought may be the calendar app would take care of yearly *events*
<zsombi> tvoss: until the wake up from deep sleep is needed, however that could be done by a separate module...
<zsombi> tvoss: I was thinking integrating the timed (I know you are scared of it :) )
<nik90> zsombi, tvoss: I will be having a design meeting on Thursday at 12:30 UTC. If that is too late, then I can perhaps send mail tothe designers
<bzoltan> nik90: To be hones I am a bit nervous when I read/hear that an app takes care of something :) Tha app might be running or it might not be running... the clock app is just the front end... shoing things
<zsombi> nik90: no, it's on time, just let us know about the outcome
<tvoss> zsombi, I only took a brief look at timed, but I was surprised by the mismatch between code complexity and my perceived problem complexity :)
<zsombi> tvoss: timed provides NITZ support too
 * tvoss hugs bzoltan for a very good statement
<gleft> hi guys, i have a question. i installed the os on my nexus 4 but i cant make or receive calls. wifi works
<zsombi> tbvoss: not sure whether we have NITZ support yet...
<nik90> bzoltan: :-)
<tvoss> zsombi, best to ask the foundations guys
<zsombi> tvoss: ^
<zsombi> tvoss: names?
<tvoss> zsombi, rofl
<tvoss> zsombi, jump to #ubuntu-devel :)
<tvoss> zsombi, just pinged cjwatson
<zsombi> tvoss: ai :)
<cjwatson> Uh, I'm here ...
<zsombi> tvoss: yes, it's pretty complex indeed, as handles notifications too...
<zsombi> cjwatson: kewl! howdy sire, the question is whether we have NITZ support from the stack or not?
<cjwatson> It's the first I've heard of it
<tvoss> zsombi, or more: do we need it right now?
<zsombi> tvoss: yeah... that's something I'm not sure about...
<zsombi> cjwatson: you mean NITZ?
<cjwatson> zsombi: Yes, since that was what you were asking about
<tvoss> zsombi, so my proposal would be that we get started to add the functinality to the indicator, with a backend api that allows us to switch to timed if required in the future
<tvoss> zsombi, makes sense?
<zsombi> cjwatson: Network Identity and Time Zone
<cjwatson> Yeah, I've caught up on Wikipedia now
<zsombi> tvoss: yes, at least I am planning to have such a backend to SDK API, however implementation might/will be pretty different, but we can leave with that :)
<cjwatson> Maemo's timed is the only thing I can immediately find for Linux that implements it
<tvoss> zsombi, cool
<cjwatson> I don't know of anything in the current Ubuntu stack that does it
<zsombi> tvoss: so, we have the work items in place, pls let me know the status/API I can use to complete the Alarm and App launch functionality
<cjwatson> bzoltan1: Here, Mother's Day is the fourth Sunday of Lent, which gets you into Easter date calculations :-)
<tvoss> zsombi, ack
<zsombi> cjwatson: ok, thx
<zsombi> tvoss: thx, dude :)
<tvoss> zsombi, cjwatson sending out an email now, clarifying our state on NITZ from a product perspective
<zsombi> tvoss: +1
<nik90> tvoss: does the date-time indicator have any API which will return the current timezone info (in which the mobile phone is located) ?
<tvoss> nik90, that's a good question, there will be an API, not sure the date-time-indicator will expose it though
<tvoss> nik90, will add it as a work-item for me
<nik90> tvoss: ok. thnx
<iKillCypher> cool :P anyone here
<bzoltan1> cjwatson: Maemo's timed is the one I have in front of me... it looks good and smart. Not a skinny one thou
<Stskeeps> warning: timed is a trap that drives good men crazy
<Stskeeps> if you have the architectural ability to not use it, i'd propose that :P
<Stskeeps> but if you do need a qt5 port, we guys in jolla did one at https://github.com/nemomobile/timed
<popey> haha
<Stskeeps> (and lost several good men to mental care..)
<popey> thanks Stskeeps
<Stskeeps> timed NITZ plugin at http://gitweb.merproject.org/gitweb?p=mer-core/ofono.git;a=blob;f=0001-nettime-Network-time-plugin.patch;h=9edb29fa8d964ad1fa9ebc60b0d4fdf32058c23a;hb=HEAD
<Stskeeps> (i believe)
<w00t> (he's not kidding about the sanity thing)
<davmor2> popey: is the new saucy phablet-flash clever enough to know that I have a n7 that won't work under saucy so install the raring daily and a galaxy nexus that will?
<davmor2> popey: and is it worth waiting till the standard phablet tool supports saucy?
<popey> davmor2: update phablet-tools and phablet-flash will try to update your device with saucy, and if that's an n7, it will do that and you'll end up with an unusable device
<popey> davmor2: so yeah, don't flash n7 yet
<davmor2> popey: it's unusable at the moment any way ;)
<popey> mine isn't ☻
<AskUbuntu> How to make a centred, wrapped and padded container of elements in QML? | http://askubuntu.com/q/308088
<davmor2> popey: keyboard isn't overlaying correctly for me so I can't start the terminal or anything useful on it :(
<davmor2> mind you I haven't updated it yesterday or today so maybe it got fixed
<OpuLent> Hello, is there anyone here who can help me?
<user82> OpuLent, if you aks the question someone might be able to help
<gusch> om26er sil2100 this fixes the gallery autopiot tests : https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-autopilot-toolbar-buttons-fix/+merge/169379
<OpuLent> allright, sorry. I'm interested in trying out the touch preview for Nexus 4, but I have no idea of what files I need. I checked the source for them, but there are so many and I don't know which ones I need. Can anyone help?
<om26er> gusch, that's guess work though ;)
<om26er> gusch, but I guess this is the only way right now, till the action items are fixed to be able to assign objectNames
<sil2100> gusch: thanks! Looks good, but let's have someone like om26er take a look and review!
<sil2100> om26er: ^
<davmor2> popey: woohoo they fixed it again :)
<popey> davmor2: "it"?
<davmor2> popey: the keyboard issue on the n7
<popey> ah, have you flashed it with saucy?
<davmor2> popey: no raring 159 was broken, if you clicked on t for terminal it would open whatever app was under it instead
<davmor2> popey: biuld 160 seems to of repaired it again :)
<davmor2> popey: I can haz a terminal again woohoo!  back to learning vimtutuor
<popey> heh
<xnox> QML layout question: http://askubuntu.com/q/308088/72
<tvoss> sil2100, ping
<sil2100> tvoss: pong!
<davmor2> popey: mock not vimtutor rocks I wish all apps did something similar :)  Learn by doing rather than reading.
<tvoss> sil2100, can you just disable the tests for powerpc in debian/rules for location-service?
<sil2100> tvoss: we could do that, I think there is one package already that has something like that - but we'd like to have those fixed anyway in the nearest future
<tvoss> sil2100, fair, but I don't have time to look at it in enough depth right now :/
<sil2100> tvoss: let's just keep it on the radar
<tvoss> sil2100, fair
<sil2100> tvoss: in the meantime... sadly, I have another thing I need to ask of you :( !
<tvoss> sil2100, shoot :)
<sil2100> tvoss: so, it seems location-service fails to build on i386 due to 2 unit tests failing all the time: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/142391587/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-i386.location-service_0.0.1daily13.06.14-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<sil2100> Rebuilding does not help!
<sil2100> tvoss: could you take a look on what's wrong?
<tvoss> sil2100, yup, floating point comparison issue
<tvoss> sil2100, fixing
<sil2100> tvoss: thanks :) I'll be jumping out now for lunch and such and be back soon
<tvoss> sil2100, enjoy, ttyl
<tvoss> sil2100, https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/fix-fp-comparison/+merge/169385
<Mirv> tvoss: happroved
<tvoss> Mirv, thx
<tvoss> dholbach, ping
<tvoss> sil2100, while you are at it :) https://launchpad.net/mtp
<ogra_> tvoss, how does that get started ? i see no upstart job
<tvoss> ogra_, in the works
<tvoss> ogra_, right now manually
<ogra_> (that will be very tricky to implement without breaking adb)
<tvoss> ogra_, works fine, we just need a setprop sys.usb.config mtp,adb
<ogra_> you need to reconfigure the android_usb gadget ... but if adb is running you need to take that into account
<ogra_> (and make sure adbd gets properly restarted)
<tvoss> ogra_, sure, not entirely sure that we have that in the switched container model right now
<tvoss> ogra_, happy to figure it out with your help
<ogra_> tvoss, we cant setprop from ubuntu (in the flipped container) and adbd will die once you change the android gadget
<tvoss> ogra_, how do we handle setprop/getprop in general then?
<ogra_> so echoing the right bits into sysfs is needed and making sure adbd gets restarted
<ogra_> we dont atm
<ogra_> there is no way to access the container fully in the flipped model, lxc kind of prevents that
<ogra_> you can chroot into the running container rootfs but dont get access to 100% of it
<tvoss> ogra_, I'm happy to look into it, however: having the mtp server running on ubuntu is required anyways
<ogra_> ok
 * ogra_ still wonders how we will handle the patent issues
<ogra_> but i guess for the open images thats not so important
<tvoss> ogra_, not my issue :) other people are taking care of that :) and the default server setup executes ptp at the moment
<tvoss> ogra_, just to make sure
<ogra_> your upstart job needs to have something like:
<ogra_> echo adb,mtp >/sys/class/android_usb/android0/functions
<ogra_> before that you need echo 0 >/sys/class/android_usb/android0/enable
<ogra_> and echo 1 respectively afterwards
<ogra_> but you need to check for adbd running and restart it somehow
<tvoss> ogra_, ack ... can I see the running processes inside the container from Ubuntu?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> well, adbd runs in ubuntu :)
<ogra_> in the flipped world
<ogra_> its just another upstart job and daemon
<tvoss> ogra_, okay, so I could just call service stop adbd and service start adbd?
<ogra_> yeah, something like that
<ogra_> but you also need to check if it runs at all ... i guess reading the content of /sys/class/android_usb/android0/enable before writing to it would help or so
<ogra_> that should work fine even for the unflipped container
<tvoss> ogra_, ack
<tvoss> ogra_, thanks for the hints
<ogra_> if you need help, let me know :)
<tvoss> ogra_, yup
<tvoss> sil2100, still alive?
<ogra_> tvoss, oh, one other thing ... the server depends on having a kernel with android patches ... i would call the package android-mtp-server or so instead of just mtp (and also note the kernel need in the description)
<tvoss> ogra_, fair point, will do so ...
<tvoss> ogra_, although ... it requires libusbhost only to do that ... should split that one out, too
<ogra_> oh, yeah
<tvoss> ogra_, would be a lot cleaner
<ogra_> yeah
<tvoss> ogra_, on my list ... however, one step after the other
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<sil2100> tvoss: yeah, sorry, have to jump out for a moment again ;/
<sil2100> brb
<tvoss> sil2100, sure
<dholbach> tvoss, pong
<morphis> tvoss: in a future version of libhybris it will be possible to issue a setprop from the ubuntu site
<ogra_> ++
<morphis> I have some part of the code already but it needs further polishing
<tvoss> morphis, cool, how do you escape the lxc container ... out of curiosity :)
<morphis> tvoss: by accessing /dev/socket/property_service
<tvoss> morphis, ah cool, I thought that the property system was relying on shared memory, but I might be wrong there
<morphis> tvoss: no, you're right
<morphis> for reading the properties it relies on the shared memory
<morphis> but for writing them there is also the possibility to use /dev/socket/property_service
<tvoss> morphis, ack ... how do you solve the reading?
<morphis> tvoss: thats the more interesting question
<morphis> https://github.com/morphis/libhybris/commit/d52cb4ea040b8ba4b735fcb164958b52d7edadb0
<morphis> tvoss: one option would be to add the other way round through the property_service socket
<morphis> that would mean we have to modify the android init service
<tvoss> morphis, looking
<morphis> tvoss: the code is currently only for the internals of libhybris
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu for arm processor (Raspberry) | http://askubuntu.com/q/308164
<sil2100> tvoss: I'm only back now recently, sorry about that, had some problems on the city - could you take a look? https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/dbus-cpp/disable_powerpc_test/+merge/169430
<ZDmitry> mhall119, ping
<victorp> bfiller, I syncd my contacts with evolution and now I got my 400+ contacts on the phone app, but the people lense shows nothing
<victorp> thoughts?
<bfiller> victorp: people lens busted on saucy, and it's being removed anyway so it's not going to be fixed (:
<bfiller> victorp: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1190400
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1190400 in touch-preview-images "[people-lens] segfault on saucy images" [High,Confirmed]
<victorp> bfiller, ack  I will ignore it
<sil2100> kenvandine: ping!
<sil2100> kenvandine: could you? https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/dbus-cpp/disable_powerpc_test/+merge/169430
<kenvandine> sil2100, i noticed this morning there are a bunch of powerpc failures in the PPA
<kenvandine> we don't want to do this for all of them do we?
<kenvandine> although i suspect those are real build failures
<kenvandine> maybe because libunity failed
<kenvandine> or wasn't built yet
<sil2100> kenvandine: I don't know about others, but this one we decided with tvoss that we'll disable
<sil2100> kenvandine: since he tried fixing those tests (known issue), but said it's too much work for now
<sil2100> kenvandine: I poked seb128 and he said that he wouldn't mind
<sil2100> So it's just for dbus-cpp for now
<kenvandine> ok
<mhall119> ZDmitry: pong
<sil2100> kenvandine: btw. I'm looking for someone who could help me with a webapps problem
<sil2100> kenvandine: since webapps-linkedin is failing to build - an error with the unit test
<sil2100> kenvandine: you have that on your radar?
<kenvandine> sil2100, check with robru
<kenvandine> in fact
<kenvandine> i think he might have caused that failure :)
<ZDmitry> mhall119, do you have only n7 or nexus phone too?
<kenvandine> him and vrruiz were discussing that variable that i't complaining about yesterday
<sil2100> Oh noes ;)
<sil2100> kenvandine: ok, will poke him once he's here
<sil2100> robru: ^
<mhall119> ZDmitry: only n7
<popey> ZDmitry: wassup? I have n4
<ZDmitry> popey, mhall119, I fix truncated labels on panels buttons in the terminal. It works on my GNexus, but still it need to be tested: https://code.launchpad.net/~hiroshidi/ubuntu-terminal-app/fix-truncated-labels/+merge/169418
<popey> oh cool
<popey> I'll test now
<sil2100> kenvandine: can I poke you with one more important review ;) ?
<kenvandine> sure
<sil2100> kenvandine: this time it's for cupstream2distro!
<sil2100> kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro/fix_error_with_skipping/+merge/169449
<sil2100> kenvandine: since there's a bug in that and it's breaking all build jobs, it all started happening because Didier added powerpc as the 'skip-by-default'
<sil2100> I think this should fix it
<kenvandine> sil2100, cool, approved
<sil2100> Oh my, so fast!
<sil2100> kenvandine: thanks ;)
<sil2100> I'm always worried whenever I touch cupstream2distro code
<kenvandine> me too :)
<kenvandine> i don't know how to test it myself
<popey> ZDmitry: mhall119 http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-06-14-152822.png
<popey> ZDmitry: arrows are off-centre but otherwise it's a great improvement ☻
<mhall119> popey: looks good to me, approve it
<mhall119> popey: arrows are off-center on my physical keyboard too :)
<popey> haha, same here
<esigolo> is very hard to use the ubuntu touch with the protection cover
<ypwong> Hi there, I'm doing translation of the webbrowser-app, but I don't have a device with Ubuntu touch installed. Anyone can help explain what the "Open pages %1" string in src/Ubuntu/Browser/TabsList.qml means?
<ypwong> The string is a bit ambiguous so I could use some clarification.
<pmcgowan> ypwong, when you have a number of tabs open, you can see them all in displayed, that string is a header for that
<pmcgowan> Open pages 2
<pmcgowan> then shows the thimbnails
<ypwong> pmcgowan, thanks, sounds like it means "2 pages opened"? Or "Open pages: 2"
<pmcgowan> ypwong, yes, its reallythe number of open tabs
<pmcgowan> ypwong, to be honest not sure why we need any text as its obvious in the UI what it is
<ypwong> pmcgowan, heh, right
<mfisch> awe: I reworked the powerd code to properly handle signals for 1 call. Do we have a bug (or need a bug) filed for having the phone handle multiple calls or is it already on the roadmap
<awe> it's on the roadmap
<awe> ( or blueprint )
<tvoss> dholbach, ping
<dholbach> tvoss, pong
<tvoss> dholbach, two of my mails to ubuntu-devel are awaiting approval ... can you take a look at them?
<olli> Saviq, did we get the scopes in today?
<olli> tvoss, as a u-dev you should have post rights there, shouldn't you
<tvoss> olli, I don't know :)
<dholbach> tvoss, done
<tvoss> dholbach, thx
<olli> tvoss, are these answers to the mir mail?
 * olli will see in a sec
<tvoss> olli, yup
<Saviq> olli, nope, not today :/ - Monday
<Saviq> olli, we need to sync it with notifications
<Saviq> olli, to be able to drop nux from the device PPAs
<olli> Saviq, cool
<olli> Saviq, mind pinging me when it's in
<olli> on Mo, or Tue... or Wed ;)
<Saviq> olli, yeah, will do
<Saviq> olli, Mo
<olli> ok
<pmcgowan> w00t
<w00t> hm?
<ogra_> LOL
<tvoss> dholbach, ping
<tvoss> dpm, ping
<ogra_> sergiusens, rsalveti, someonne should test the latest grouper kernel on unflipped btw, to make sure the console changes dont get in your way (i dont think it was available until this morning due to many rebuilds and FTBFS)
<rsalveti> that's true
<rsalveti> sergiusens: ^^
<rsalveti> sergiusens is working on getting a new image as well, so that should probably have all the latest
<sergiusens> ogra_: rsalveti new build should have it though, right?
<rsalveti> would make easier to test
<rsalveti> right
<sergiusens> I'll give it a go
<rsalveti> if you build the android side as well
<sil2100> gusch: the gallery-app tests pass now \o/
<sil2100> gusch: so the apps stack should be soon ready for publishing
<ogra_> rsalveti, test_sf is running fine for me ... no crashes (and surfaceflinger is also up all the time, no crashes in logcat)
<rsalveti> Stskeeps: thanks for the ofono NITZ related patch, I did check the previous code done by nokia, and nice you got a better version of it
<ogra_> (on grouper flipped that is)
<rsalveti> Stskeeps: I'll probably incorporate that to our branch
<gusch> sil2100: of course they do :D
<rsalveti> ogra_: do you get something in your screen?
<ogra_> nope
<rsalveti> right
<Stskeeps> rsalveti: np
<Stskeeps> rsalveti: i don't wish on anyone to have to deal with that again
<Stskeeps> :P
<rsalveti> Stskeeps: what are you guys using for mms handling?
<rsalveti> Stskeeps: lol
<Stskeeps> rsalveti: mm, i don't know personally
<morphis> rsalveti: mmsd should be pretty good option for this
<rsalveti> yeah, that's the one we were checking as well
<dpm> tvoss, pong
<rsalveti> but just wanted to make sure we're also working on something other people are also interested at
<Stskeeps> but yeah, mmsd sounds like a rational choice
<morphis> I don't have that much experience with it but it looks like it can do the job very well
<dpm> tvoss, sorry, I was on the phone
<ogra_> are people really still sending MMS ?
<rsalveti> cool
<awe> ogra_, yes
<rsalveti> ogra_: us people seems to use it quite frequently
<rsalveti> weird people
 * ogra_ thought that was dead with having the internet ....
<rsalveti> mms and cdma
<awe> morphis, we're already looking @ mmsd
<morphis> awe: great
<awe> morphis, have you worked with it at all?
<ogra_> rsalveti, yeah, US people are rich people ...
<rsalveti> hahah, yeah
<morphis> awe: I just looked through the source a couple of months ago
<awe> there's very little public information about it, other than the source on kernel.org
<Stskeeps> just remember insane things like IP namespaces etc..
<morphis> awe: but it seems to support things very well these days and inherit the same structure than ofono/connman/...
 * ogra_ is pretty sure the data volume you use for sending a pic by mail is cheaper than a MMS
<Stskeeps> network namespaces, that is
<morphis> awe: yes, that the only sadness about connman/ofono/mmsd/neard ..
<awe> morphis, there's plenty of info on ofono ( although there could be more )
<morphis> awe: if you have any special questions you should ping the people in #ofono - they are pretty helpfull
<awe> morphis, will do...
<Stskeeps> while we're at obscure technologies - NFC plans? libhybris stubs for libnfc-nxp, libnfc-nci, etc?
<rsalveti> Stskeeps: not yet, we still need to spend time investigating that
<awe> Stskeeps, AFAIK, it's not a short-term priority
<morphis> Stskeeps: sounds like a good idea as neard doesn't seem to suite the things from android
<awe> we've discussed, but there's so much more that needs to be done, so it's good to be somewhat focused
<Stskeeps> it seems like it's one of those libraries (atleast libnfc-nxp) that can be autostubbed
<rsalveti> ogra_: can you paste your logcat output?
<rsalveti> ogra_: also, mind running test_sf with strace to see if you get any permission denied issue?
<rsalveti> meanwhile let me get you a package with debug support in it
<ogra_> hmpf ... network isnt working ... need to get strace manuall ... second ...
<ogra_> +y
<ogra_> rsalveti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5765107/ ... i assume i should reboot so you see something more than appmanager crashes :)
<ogra_> rsalveti, ans strace http://paste.ubuntu.com/5765106/
<rsalveti> thanks
<rsalveti> jezz
<rsalveti> appmanager crashing hard there
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5765120/
<rsalveti> E/gralloc (  490): NvGrPost: Failed, TEGRA_DC_EXT_FLIP 6 No such device or address
<ogra_> logcat right after boot
<ogra_> rsalveti, the freshly booted one doesnt have that
<ogra_> that just whines about libnvcap
<rsalveti> hm, nothing obvious
<rsalveti> guess the screen is always on after it turns itself on manually, right?
<rsalveti> just to make sure powerd is not turning it off
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> wonder if this might be related with the kernel change we had
<ogra_> i can make it brighter and darker with pressing power though
<rsalveti> right
<ogra_> but backlight is always on
<rsalveti> can you test with direct_sf_test from the android side?
<ogra_> rsalveti, thats why i would like to hear if the kernel works with unflipped :)
<ogra_> yeah, can do
<rsalveti> right
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5765145/
<ogra_> no changes on screen
<jdstrand> ChickenCutlass: hey, you mentioned that "Graphics stack broken on Nexus 7 (currently working on a fix)"
<jdstrand> ChickenCutlass: is that resolved now? if not, what is the bug #?
<ogra_> it is resolved but we are waiting for an image build
<ogra_> (and i dont think there was a bug for it )
<jdstrand> ah
<ogra_> well, unless the kernel now breaks the fix agaiin for unflipped
 * jdstrand sonders how to see the current revision
<jdstrand> wonders*
<jdstrand> phablet-flash --list-revisions doesn't seem to do it for me
<jdstrand> ogra_: would today's by generally ok for the nexus 4?
<ogra_> yeah, nexus4 should be fine on both, flipped and unflipped images
<ogra_> groupe is broken on both, manta is broken on flipped
<jdstrand> ogra_: sorry to be a bother. if I keep an eye out on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/saucy-preinstalled.changelog it will be obvious when the nexus 7 graphics stack is fixed?
<ogra_> jdstrand, better look at ubuntu_stamp
<ogra_> thats easier to read (imho)
<jdstrand> ogra_: ah yes. thanks!
<ogra_> the next build should actually fix it, there were just some unexpected PPA changes that broke the build, but Saviq is rolling them back atm afaik
 * jdstrand nods
<jdstrand> it will be good to know going forward though
<jdstrand> ogra_: ok, one last question (I think!). do I have to do anything special to get the flipped image for the nexus4?
<Saviq> ogra_, yes, that's already done, sergiusens is leading that
<ogra_> jdstrand, yeah, see my mail to ubuntu-devel (or ubuntu-phone) ... the flipped images need to be installe dmanually atm
<jdstrand> ok, thanks, I missed that email
<sergiusens> ogra_: confirmed, build is back in progress
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> jdstrand, ^^^
 * jdstrand is excited about using the flipped image :)
<ogra_> so just a matter of time
 * jdstrand nods
<ogra_> heh, dont expect to much
<ogra_> its still a frankenimage :)
<jdstrand> heh
<jdstrand> still, that is cool stuff
<ogra_> yeah, and most stuff even works
<jdstrand> bonus!
<ogra_> if you ignore the fcat that / is mouonted three times in different places etc, its a pretty good image *g*
<jdstrand> heh, neat :)
<awe> rsalveti, debug MR should be finalized...
<rsalveti> awe: thanks
<jdstrand> ChickenCutlass: nm, ogra_ answered my questions
<ChickenCutlass> jdstrand: Great
<rsalveti> sergiusens: how far are we from getting a new image?
<ogra_> running :)
<ogra_> (see backlog)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: not close... needs android to build still
<sergiusens> 1h ~
<Oreax> Might someone be able to help me here?
<rsalveti> right, will grab some food then
<ogra_> Oreax, how are we supposed to know :)
<Oreax> I'm trying to deploy saucy on my Nexus 7 (WiFi).. But I keep getting black screen when it boots up
<Oreax> Now you know ^ ;)
<ogra_> Oreax, did you read the announcement mail ?
<ogra_> it explicitly says that saucy is broken on n7
<Oreax> What announcement mail? I havent "applied" for any? :)
<Oreax> >.<
<ogra_> it is being worked on ...
<Oreax> lol
<ogra_> roll back to monthly-06 (raring)
<Oreax> When and where would I have gotten this email tho? :O
<netcurli> the mailing list
<ogra_> it was sent to the ubuntu-phone mailing list
<Oreax> I'm not on any mailing list tho
<Oreax> Just found this site https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install and followed the guide, nothing else
<ogra_> ah, well, it helps if you want to get such info before ending up with a black screen
<Oreax> I figure now
<Oreax> Signing up ASAP
<ogra_> use phablet-flash to install the monthly-06 image., that one works fine
<Oreax> what parameter would I put on "phablet-flash", cause I suppose it's set for downloading saucy
<ogra_> phablet-flash -r raring/monthly-06
<ogra_> i think
<ogra_> (i never use phablet-flash ... )
<ogra_> but thats what phablet-flash --help gives :)
<Oreax> Okay, I'll look into it, thanks a bunch!
<Oreax> It's definitely doing something now.. Gaaah, dunno how long I spent on this..
<Oreax> Gonna find that mailing list now lol
 * popey adds a warning to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<Laney> can't we just fix phablet-flash to take that for grouper for now?
<ogra_> Laney, grouper should be fixed within the next 1-1.5h ...
<Laney> oh ...
<ogra_> the phablet-flash upload would take longer to migrate through britney and the publisher :)
<ogra_> oh, and through CI
<Laney> yeah yeah I got it
<Laney> the weird app launching bug came back on mine so I'll be glad to go to saucy
<ogra_> we add one test tool every release to delay the rollout :)
<jibcage> Is there a way to set the timezone on ubuntu phone?
<ogra_> jibcage, see the release notes wikipage (link is in the channel topic)
<esigolo> jibcage: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2161034
<mhall119> ChickenCutlass: is grouper still broken in the saucy images?
<ogra_> yes
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti: Fixed it. Don't know if it landed yet
<ogra_> still building
<mhall119> :(
<ogra_> mhall119, just get us faster machines :)
<ogra_> (sell some apps, then we can buy them :)  )
<krabador> ogra_, hi, excuse me, yesterday i talked with rsalveti about samsung i9100 ril, and what it's needed to do a request to ofono devs
<krabador> ogra_, now i'm with today's daily build of ubuntu touch on this device, how can i look the logs, and start a debug session?
<mhall119> ogra_: can I sell apps on the devices images yet?
<jibcage> Is there an option I need to enable to allow access over ADB?
<ogra_> mhall119, dunno :)
<ogra_> jibcage, no, should just work by default
<ogra_> krabador, i would start with "grep ofono /var/log/syslog" on the ubuntu side
<ogra_> that should tell you  should if ofono csan talk to rild proper
<ogra_> to go into more detailed debigging i think you can add -d to the ofono upstart job in ubuntu
<krabador> ogra_, adb it's needed?
<jibcage> ogra_, very strange. Not showing up in my devices, Android worked just fine
<ogra_> well, a way to access the device is
<sergiusens> krabador: ogra_ I wrote this last week for ofono/nm http://sergiusens.github.io/posts/good-logs-for-telephony-and-wifi-bug-reporting.html
<ogra_> oh perfect !
<krabador> how can i solve this " ????????????	no permissions" ?
<sergiusens> krabador: what adb are you using?
<krabador> sergiusens, the latest inside the latest sdk
<ogra_> uh
<ogra_> you are not using ubuntu on your host PC ?
<sergiusens> krabador: so not the packaged one in saucy or phablet-team/ppa
<krabador> ogra_, not, i'm using arch
<sergiusens> krabador: restart adb as root
<sergiusens> krabador: adb kill-server
<krabador> sergiusens, yes, the same
<krabador> ok
<sergiusens> krabador: sudo adb start-server
<jibcage> Is there a music player available, by any chance?
<krabador> sergiusens, great, solved
<sergiusens> krabador: if that works, it means you need proper udev entries
<rickspencer3> hey, I noticed the shell on my phone is running slowly, top sensorservice is running at 89% CPU :/ thoughts?
<sergiusens> rickspencer3: mako and latest saucy?
 * jibcage ^C scp -r *all my music* phablet@phone:Music/
<rickspencer3> sergiusens, yeah, my Nexus 4 and I phablet-flashed this morning
<rickspencer3> sergiusens, for completeness, I am running top from ubuntu_chroot shell
<sergiusens> rickspencer3: rsalveti often mentions an android bug with mako and sensors running wild, it might be that
<morphis> rsalveti: shouldn't the test_* binary of libhybris in a different package than libhybris? like libhybris-test?
 * rsalveti checking backlog
<rsalveti> morphis: they are under libhybris-test
<krabador> then now, it's different to run adb shell, from my side , despite ubuntu side
<morphis> hm, and that one is normally installed within the images?
<sergiusens> morphis: it should as of late
<rsalveti> morphis: I think so
<morphis> ok
<morphis> was just wondering that I find the test_* binaries on the phone
<rsalveti> rickspencer3: I noticed the sensorservice taking all the cpu here as well
<rsalveti> rickspencer3: didn't yet investigate the issue, but it might be a new bug
<krabador> now i've this tree http://paste.ubuntu.com/5765486/
<rsalveti> either in platform-api or by the way powerd is consuming the events
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, NSA looking at our GPS?
<rsalveti> rickspencer3: will check it again once the new image is out
<rsalveti> not so sure, but could be
<rsalveti> ogra_: sergiusens: how far are we from the new image? :-)
<rsalveti> Ursinha: what is id of your samsung galaxy device? i9000 as well?
 * ogra_ has no idea, i just wait for the sync mail 
<rsalveti> Ursinha: wanted to debug ril on it, to make it work as a full phone :-)
<Ursinha> rsalveti, i9000b
<Ursinha> it has digital tv, so it's 'b'
<rsalveti> Ursinha: cool, might be similar, can I borrow it later on? :-)
<esigolo> i have one I9000B if you guys want i can flash the preview image and give access to you guys !
<krabador> i'm in adb shell on archlinux and my i9100 , how can i grab logs, and restart ubuntu touch in debug?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: 10 minutes from past build
<Ursinha> rsalveti, sure :) but it's similar, not identical, when I tried to install cm9 a while ago, the i9000 kernel caused the touch screen not to work
<rsalveti> sergiusens: cool
<rsalveti> Ursinha: true
<esigolo> Ursinha: i had the same problem !
<esigolo> Solved by flashing a custom kernel !
<Ursinha> esigolo, I struggled a bit and was able to make it work with a custom kernel
<Ursinha> yep, that :)
<sergiusens> krabador: did you read what I posted above?
<sergiusens> krabador: http://sergiusens.github.io/posts/good-logs-for-telephony-and-wifi-bug-reporting.html
<awe> rickspencer3, running top from ubuntu_chroot shell only looks @ the android processes
<rickspencer3> awe understood
<awe> k
<esigolo> Is good phone !
<esigolo> Is a Good phone *
<rickspencer3> I assumed it was a Ubuntu problem ;)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: why haven't you happroved this one yet? https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/touch-preview-images/qt5--dev/+merge/169432
<sergiusens> :-D
<awe> mine first sergiusens!
<awe> ;)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: lol
<ogra_> sergiusens, its controversial !
<rsalveti> sergiusens: happroved
<rsalveti> rickspencer3: yeah, the sensorservice itself is from android, but something from ubuntu might be requesting data from it
<rsalveti> I'll take a look at that
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, oh, too bad, I already rebooted
<rickspencer3> I just kind of assumed we were doing something to make it go crazy
<rickspencer3> if it happens again I'll see if something on the Ubuntu side seems to be making it happen
<oku_> hi at all may I ask a question related to ubuntu touch on galaxy s2 i9100?
<rsalveti> rickspencer3: cool
<oku_> there is written under known issues calls/sms so does that mean it does not work yet?
<morphis> oku_: afaik it's working on the offical supported devices
<morphis> speaking for community ports is hard
<rsalveti> oku_: if you want to help debugging, check http://sergiusens.github.io/posts/good-logs-for-telephony-and-wifi-bug-reporting.html
<rsalveti> and then open a bug against https://launchpad.net/touch-preview-images
<ogra_> oku_, you can help krabador :) he just started with some debugging on the S2
<krabador> ogra_, i'm just posting the grep ofono /var/log/syslog result
<oku_> is it possible to install it on a siyah based kernel?
 * ogra_ never heard of that
<krabador> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5765533/
<krabador> oku_, simply not.
<oku_> damn... that'd mean ubuntu touch or using it as phone...
<ogra_> krabador, congrats, so you have them talking ...
<ogra_> Jun 14 17:10:01 ubuntu-phablet ofonod[539]: Unable to read IMSI, emergency calls only
<ogra_> i would say thats your issue
<krabador> ogra_, simply i've the sim with pin enabled
<ogra_> fromm here on i'm out of knoledge ...
<krabador> ogra_, add -d to the ofono upstart job in ubuntu, how can i ?
<ogra_> by using an editor ?
<krabador> ogra_, of what file ?
<krabador> rsalveti, excuse me, yesterday you posted me some command to run ofono debug, and some parameter's value to try, for the RIL of samsung i9100
<oku_> where can I get the current build of your's krabador?
<rsalveti> krabador: check http://sergiusens.github.io/posts/good-logs-for-telephony-and-wifi-bug-reporting.html
<oku_> and which kernel would you recommend?
<ogra_> krabador, /etc/init/ofono.conf
<rsalveti> oh, let me check the logs
<sergiusens> rsalveti: can you check these 3 http://people.canonical.com/~sergiusens/patches/ ?
<krabador> rsalveti, sergiusens , ogra_ thanx,
<krabador> rsalveti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5765570/
<krabador> that's my grep ofono /var/log/syslog
<rsalveti> krabador: just follow what is described in  http://sergiusens.github.io/posts/good-logs-for-telephony-and-wifi-bug-reporting.html to enable debug support in rild
<rsalveti> in ofono, sorry
<krabador> ok
<rsalveti> then reboot, and past your /var/log/syslog again
<krabador> ok
<krabador> oku_, go here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2188621 and download and install the first file, and install the latest daily build of ubuntu touch downloaded from cdimage.ubuntu.com
<krabador> ok
<krabador> i've that trying to use apt-get
<krabador> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5765584/
<Esigolo> krabador: are u connected?
<krabador> Esigolo, yes, it's the same machine
<krabador> i've ubuntu_chroot shell on terminal
<Esigolo> ping ports.ubuntu.com work?
<krabador> i've unknow host
<Esigolo> nmcli dev shows ?
<ogra_> network manager shows you a working wifi connection in the UI ?
<krabador> Esigolo, both disconnected
<Esigolo> wlan0  disconnected?
<krabador> Esigolo, yes
<Esigolo> are u using wifi or 3g?
<krabador> Esigolo, i supposed to used the pc connection
<Esigolo> krabador: nops
<krabador> my ubuntu touch are disconnected because no3g and my wireless have hidden ssid, that don't works yet
<Esigolo> i think this is going to work only if you connect to wifi or 3g network
<Esigolo> krabador: but you can connect to a hidden wifi network
<krabador> Esigolo, i tried with mine, but don't works
<Esigolo> works for me ! oO
<Esigolo> but i did a vi to the directory and created the network  file !
<Esigolo> krabador: http://askubuntu.com/questions/262155/how-do-i-connect-to-wireless-network-with-hidden-ssid-on-ubuntu-touch
<krabador> great
<sergiusens> rsalveti: mumblito
<rsalveti> sergiusens: 1 sec
<krabador> it don't want save changes on /etc/init/ofono.override
<krabador> it's incredible
<krabador> i open adb shell as root
<krabador> i run ubuntu_chroot shell
<krabador> and i can't save changes in /etc/init/ofono.override
<krabador> i really excuse me for noob-oriented questions
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, so I should phablet flash my nexus 7 right now?
<rsalveti> rickspencer3: yes, please
<ogra_> ++
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> kicked it off
<rickspencer3> it's weeks out of date
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, ogra_ what do you want me to test when it's done?
<morphis> btw. whats the best way to cross compile an automake project in ubuntu theses days?
<ogra_> it should all just work
<rickspencer3> ogra_, so "everything"?
<rickspencer3> wfm
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> its only saucy ... just newer versions of everything and the usual potential bugs
<ogra_> the flipped images will be more fun :)
<rickspencer3> balloons, is there a set of test cases that I should run?
<rickspencer3> ogra_, week after next I am going on holiday for 2 weeks, I plan to take only my Ubuntu Phone
<rickspencer3> so please ...
<rickspencer3> don't break me :)
<ogra_> we'll see, we'll see ...
<rickspencer3> I'm thinking about taking my Nexus 7 too, though
<ogra_> :)
<rsalveti> rickspencer3: well, test whatever you knew that was working before, that would be a start :-)
<rsalveti> morphis: you can use multi-arch with our cross compiler
<ogra_> so ... everything :)
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, I was having a lot of issues with the screen in Oakland
<rsalveti> well, not everything is working yet with nexus 7
<balloons> rickspencer3, for the phone? there's manual tests, and if your curious, you could try some autopilot stuff
<rickspencer3> balloons, it's for the nexus 7, actually
<ogra_> rsalveti, that doesnt mean not everything deserves testing :)
<balloons> rickspencer3, ahh then; http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/270/builds/46502/testcases
<rickspencer3> but I'm interested in the manual test cases, as I presume that the automated tests are run regularly
<balloons> rickspencer3, yes, the automated stuff would be just because :-)
<rickspencer3> balloons, if i run the tests, can I report the results on the ISO tracker for rsalveti and ogra_ ?
<balloons> rickspencer3, yes indeed. that's the place to report.  Give the tests pass/fail and link any bugs you find
<morphis> rsalveti: hm, using chroot with qemu-user-static but will try multiarch
<rsalveti> morphis: yeah, using qemu is not really cross building, and might be quite slow
<rsalveti> depending on your build-deps, it's quite easy to build it with multiarch
<rsalveti> rickspencer3: yeah, let me know once you get the results :-)
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, will do
<rickspencer3> still downloading the image ;)
<morphis> rsalveti: yes, it's not cross-building, but was the only way I knew
<morphis> (when not using OE)
<rsalveti> morphis: got it
<rsalveti> yeah, using OE for that is easy
 * rickspencer3 drums fingers
<rickspencer3> seems like it takes a lot longer to phablet-flash the nexus 7 compared to the nexus 4 :/
<sergiusens> rickspencer3: yes, it's the slowest of them all
<Dummies_freelanc> hello, i use panel touch connect by usb,  i rotate the panel to 270ª  idem to monitor  but dont work.. i use  xinput_calibrator
<Dummies_freelanc> but i have inverted the values. how can fix this?
<rickspencer3> balloons, what is supposed to happen when I click "file a bug report" on the test case page?
<rickspencer3> or, how do I set a test case to failed?
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, the test case tracker doesn't seem to be cooperating
<rickspencer3> is there a way I should tag bugs so you see they are from the Nexus 7?
<balloons> rickspencer3, you do need to be logged in to submit bugs
<balloons> you should see a add test result form on the bottom of the page if so
<rickspencer3> balloons, I am logged in
<balloons> there's links in the testcase for submit and file a bug
<rickspencer3> oh, I see
<rickspencer3> I didn't scroll down far enoguh
<balloons> so click on submit should take you to the form and file a bug should take you to the bug instructions page
<rsalveti> yeah, the i/o controller of tegra 3 is not that great
<rsalveti> just use the tag 'grouper'
<balloons> rickspencer3, all set then? :-)
<rickspencer3> balloons what is "Hardware profile"?
<balloons> rickspencer3, it's intended for pc's.. you link to your checkbox profile, or on ubuntu friendly historically.
<balloons> I should probably add that info to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/QATracker
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, is Sintel supposed to be playable?
<rsalveti> rickspencer3: not with nexus 7 iirc
<mhall119> http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/06/14/the-ubuntu-app-developer-cookbook-announced/ More goodies for App Developers being added to developer.ubuntu.com
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, ogra_, balloons
<rickspencer3> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~rick-rickspencer3/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.structural_subsc
<rickspencer3> riber=&field.tag=grouper&field.tags_combinator=ANY&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.has_cve.used=&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.affects_me.used=&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_branches.used=&field.has_branches=on&field.has_no_branches.used=&field.has_no_branches=on&field.has_blueprints.used=&field.has_blueprints=on&field.has_no_blueprints.used=&field.has_no_blueprints=on&search=Search
<rsalveti> wow
<rickspencer3> dang, did not realize the url was so out of contro
<rickspencer3> l
<balloons> rickspencer3, whoa!
<balloons> lol
<balloons> bit.ly?
<rickspencer3> somebody should invent something that shortens URLs
<rickspencer3> they can call it a "URL Shortner"
<ogra_> echo $url | pastebinit
<ogra_> :P
<rickspencer3> maybe someone should make one specifically for Luanchpad
<balloons> lp could encode there urls :-)
 * rickspencer3 tries again
<balloons> though I hate url encoding
<popey> this is easily the best url shortener ever http://llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogo.ch/
<ogra_> ++
<balloons> +++
 * rickspencer3 tries
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> that's pretty funny
<rickspencer3> http://llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogo.ch/17p
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, ogra_
<rickspencer3> ^
<ogra_> LOL ... you actually used it
<rickspencer3> anyway, nexus 7 is still pretty unusable
<popey> excellent
<rsalveti> lol
<rickspencer3> I like that it ends in "gogogo"
<mhall119> rickspencer3: http://pad.lv/ ?
<ogra_> mhall119, tricky with a search
<rickspencer3> mhall119, why would you use that when you can use http://llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogo.ch/
<rickspencer3> ?
<rsalveti> rickspencer3: well, at least it seems it's not more broken than before, which is already something
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> as long as the games work ..
<popey> (and the terminal)
<AskUbuntu> Do you could use python in ubuntu phone? | http://askubuntu.com/q/308332
<ogra_> for moon buggy, yeah
<popey> exactly!
<rickspencer3> all kidding aside, there are significant issues in there
<rickspencer3> I know the camera has not been working for a long time
<rickspencer3> but no osk in the dash is pretty unusable
<rickspencer3> and not being able to reconnect to a network after disconnecting
<rickspencer3> bbiab
<mhall119> is the osk broken again?  I thought the new platform-api stuff fixed that
<ogra_> definitely work on maguro for searching for apps
<ogra_> flipped image here though
<mhall119> ogra_: I see saucy-11, does grouper work on that?
<ogra_> supposed to, yes
<mhall119> yay, I get to phablet-flash again
 * mhall119 goes to find his usb cable
<popey> ooh
 * popey flashes
<mhall119> ogra_: is there anything useful I could do by running the flipped containers?
<ogra_> not on grouper, no
<ogra_> flipped is still broken there
<mhall119> didn't think so
<mhall119> well, I mean the fact that I'm not a core/foundations/kernel hacker
<ogra_> you can surely test and report bugs
<ogra_> (once it works on grouper indeed)
<mhall119> when it's working
<ogra_> right
<mhall119> cool, I'll wait for that announcement then
<awe> mfisch, were you trying to figure out a way to send a special SMS the other day for powerd testing purposes?
<mfisch> awe: yep
<mfisch> awe: I'm stepping out for 5 mins, I'll read sb when I get back
<awe> np
<awe> I'm here for another hour or so...
<popey> yay, nexus 7 works again
<ogra_> well
<ogra_> execpt for rickspencer3's list above
<mhall119> camera has never worked, but I hope OSK isn't totally fubar'd
<ogra_> yeah, its weird, since it works fine on the phoe
<ogra_> *phone
<mhall119> I'm assuming it's a driver thing
<ogra_> shouldnt ... the toolkit notifies about the focus usuallly
<ogra_> (to make the osk come up)
<mhall119> oh, I meant the camera
<ogra_> ah, yeah
<mhall119> ogra_: oh no, it's the same bug I had before
<mhall119> where apps would display a white screen and the OSK wouldn't come up
<ogra_> ricmm, ^^^
<mhall119> it was fixed in raring
<mhall119> with an update to the android layer, platform-api, and something else (I forgot what)
<ricmm> mhall119: there is no real reason for it to be broken in the nexus 7 and working in the others
<mhall119> ricmm: that was the case in Raring too, IIRC
<ogra_> ricmm, same for the OSK
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> still it seems to happen
<mhall119> I've tried telling my tablet that there's no reason for it to be broken, but it's not listening
 * ogra_ understands the NM issue ... but definitely not the OSK one
 * mhall119 suspects the mic isn't working either
<popey> still getting the blinking on and off thing on the n7
<mfisch> awe: I was trying to send a class 1/immediate SMS to the phone
<mhall119> qtubuntu, that was the other package
<popey> some of the apps just dont start
<popey> like animal farm
<ricmm> mhall119: I would have to look into it, but I dont have grouper at hand right now
<ricmm> will have to be monday
<awe> mfisch, OK...  I couldn't remember exactly what it was, and I was looking at the SMS core code...and just wanted to check.  There's a bunch of unsupported SMS message types, but I see code to generate signals for Immediate SMS messages
<mfisch> awe: the test is pretty simple, assuming the API is correct then we'll get an ImmediateMessage signal and it will all work
<mfisch> just wanted to see what happens in reality
<mhall119> ricmm: ok, fwiw it's the exact same symptoms as before, only 1 our of ever 4 or 5 reboots gives me a working OSK and apps
<mhall119> rickspencer3: ^^ the (somewhat) good news is that you can get it working, eventually, with enough reboots
<awe> mfisch, ack
<ogra_> yay,, races
<ricmm> mhall119: and that was fixed? I dont remember pushing anything to fix it
<ricmm> iirc it was notify-osd requesting some stuff that wasnt ready
<ricmm> and dying in the process
<mhall119> ricmm: it was, yes, but I don't recall what build
<mhall119> ricmm: I think it was platform-api 0.18daily13.05.30.2ubuntu.unity.next-0ubuntu1
<mhall119> at least, that's what I  built locally back then
<ricmm> if you can point me to a web bzr commit that'd be better for quick feedback
<ricmm> kind of in the middle of something else
<Oranger> popey: Hey ! I'm sorry I wasn't available today :/
<popey> Oranger: no worries, we can catch up next week, ping me when you're around
<Oranger> popey: Ok, or we can just cancel the meeting of this week ?
<mhall119> ricmm: I *think* it was http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/platform-api/trunk/revision/63
<Oranger> popey: Because for my part I don't have a lot of news
<mhall119> at least, I had build rev 64 while on raring to get the fix early
<mhall119> but 64 doesn't seem important to this
<popey> Oranger: sure, no worries
<Oranger> popey: Ok, thank you :)
<Oranger> popey: Have a nice week end !
<ricmm> mhall119: right, well I dont remeber doing any explicit work towards that bug
<mhall119> ricmm: plus I had to phablet-flash to get an android update, for those to work
<mhall119> that's all I can remember about it
<ricmm> I'll take a look into it on monday
<mhall119> thanks
<popey> Oranger: you too
<Oranger> mhall119: Hey ! I heard the Alpha-1 date has been moved, it's true ?
<ogra_> yes
 * ogra_ only heard about kubuntu participating in it anyway though
<ogra_> not sure there are other flavours doing it (and ubuntu doesnt do alphas anymore)
<mhall119> Oranger: of the docviewer-app?
<mhall119> or Ubuntu 13.10?
<Oranger> mhall119: both
<Oranger> I found it weird, that's why i'm asking you it
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu touch core apps in 13.04 | http://askubuntu.com/q/308341
<manoelramon> do you know which directive under /build removes java dependeces like the sdk in java.mk ?
<rsalveti> cyphermox: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/session-manager-touch/policykit-networkcontrol-hack/+merge/169291
<slangasek> ogra_: so the new grouper kernel appears to have landed in the latest build, still fails in the container flip case but works unflipped... what's the prognosis here?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-06-15
<seungrye> hello.
<seungrye> does saucy image still break nexus7 screen?  I mean black screen.
<labsin> hi, I just tried porting Ubuntu Touch to a new device from the phablet repo's. It now builds. But do I have to use the raring or sausy builds? The porting guild still speaks of quantal
<popey> labsin: I'd use saucy, we only recently moved so the guide probably hasn't been updated
<labsin> popey: tnx, something else: our data partition is to small to first move the tarball, then unpack it and delete it. Are there things I can remove?
<Moviuro> Hi all! Is Ubuntu for phones _really_ unstable? (as Archlinux testing for example)
<Moviuro> because I'm growing tired of Android...
<AskUbuntu> Buttons in ubuntu touch toolbar | http://askubuntu.com/q/308515
<TobyK> hi. can anyone help me? I tried to flash ubuntu touch on my nexus 7 but it failed at "sending 'system'"
<TobyK> anyone?
<Moviuro> TobyK:
<Moviuro> hi there I too am trying to flash it on Nexus4
<Moviuro> have you got a custom recovery already ?
<TobyK> I get this: FAILED (data transfer failure (Protocol error))
<TobyK> no
<Moviuro> also, did you take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install and their warnings about N7 3G ?
<TobyK> I ran the phablet-flash and it got as far as this:
<TobyK> erasing 'system'... OKAY [  2.042s] sending 'system' (65368 KB)...
<TobyK> mine is wifi
<Moviuro> phablet-flash -d grouper -b ?
<Moviuro> ah ok
<Moviuro> well then, I got no clue, sorry ^_^
<TobyK> thanks anyway
<TobyK> worried that i've killed my nexus
<ogra_> youch cant
<ogra_> *you
<TobyK> ok I've managed to manually flash the system partition, anyone know how I can manually complete the rest of the install?
<TobyK> should I flash recovery and boot?
<ogra_> did you already run phablet-flash -b to get the custom recovery ?
<AskUbuntu> Can I use libraries for my Ubuntu Touch app? | http://askubuntu.com/q/308519
<AskUbuntu> Can I use a .settings file for my Ubuntu Touch application? | http://askubuntu.com/q/308522
<TobyK> I was running phablet-flash -b but it hung while trying to flash system
<TobyK> so I had to kill it there
<TobyK> so I assume it hasn't done recovery yet
<ogra_> boot into bootloader mode (the thing where you can select options with the volume keys and have a large android on the screen)
<TobyK> The device needs to be unlocked for the following to work Flashing system to /home/toby/Downloads/phablet-flash/160/raring-preinstalled-system-armel+grouper.img < waiting for device > erasing 'system'... OKAY [  4.278s] sending 'system' (65368 KB)... ^C
<ogra_> oh
<TobyK> I am in bootloader at the moment, used fastboot to flash system and it worked
<ogra_> yeah, looks like you didnt do that  yet
<ogra_> so first run: fastboot oem unlock
<TobyK> I've done that
<ogra_> tnen you shouldnt get that error message
<TobyK> btw thank you for helping, really appreciate it :)
<TobyK> no that wasn't an error, it was a message it always displays in case there is an error
<ogra_> so what you can do now is to pull the recovery partition from cdimage and flash that via fastboot too
<TobyK> ok got the recovery and boot images
<TobyK> shall I flash them both?
<ogra_> check first if it isnt in /home/toby/Downloads/phablet-flash/160/ already
<ogra_> no, only that
<TobyK> ok recovery flashed
<TobyK> now?
<ogra_> good, now boo tinto recovery and see the manual installation section on the install wiki
<TobyK> aha recovery is working
<ogra_> flash both zips ...
<ogra_> in the right order
<TobyK> I need to get the zips onto the device first
<TobyK> oh wait they are there already
<ogra_> just follow the wiki
<ogra_> it has the comands
<TobyK> thanks ogra, doing that now
<TobyK> so I don't need to flash the boot image?
<ogra_> no, it is included in the system zip
<ogra_> (the armel+grouper.zip)
<TobyK> boom! I'm in! :-) thank you ogra_!
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> enjoy
<TobyK> thanks I'm off to go play :-)
<ogra_> just a warning in case you get the idea to upgrade to saucy ... the grouper still has some bigger issues there
<ogra_> so better stay with raring for now
<Moviuro> So well, yes it is still a developpement version _but_ it looks and feels nice ! It's so awesome O_O a little tough at the very beginning (how the hell do I unlock My screen?) But then...
<Moviuro> Also one question: what are those 69minutes on the lockscreen for ?
<Moviuro> (best part in testing is : it didn't completely f*ck up my Android :) )
<AskUbuntu> Only "Code Snippet" project in Ubuntu SDK | http://askubuntu.com/q/308525
<ogra_> double tap the 69 minutes :)
<Moviuro> ogra_: I reflashed Android (actually need my phone :x )
<Moviuro> ogra_: what should then appear? easter egg ?
<ogra_> it switches to "33 messages recieved" and next double tap to "52km travelled"
<ogra_> (it currently uses fake data but is supposed to giv you info on the lock screen without having to unlock)
<Moviuro> I promise when version comes with : mail + Phone + SMS + Google Contacts & calendar + 3G support (couldn't test it right now), I'll switch to it
<ogra_> you can fully use the phone ... not sure why you rolled back :)
<Moviuro> double tap is awfully tiring...
<Moviuro> ogra_: the keyboard
<ogra_> all you listed above should work
<ogra_> (on raring that is ... saucy still has some issues)
<Moviuro> ogra_: the keyboard does not seem to support french
<Moviuro> ogra_: any version you recommend for me? (I tried saucy...)
<Moviuro> (N4)
<ogra_> i think there is a way to set that but not sure how :) i never use a localized kbd
<Moviuro> ogra_: tried writing/reading french without accents? awful
<ogra_> the raring/monthly-06 one is the most stable
<Moviuro> Has it got a _real_ ssh + sftp capability ?
<ogra_> yeah, us gearmans have it easier, umlauts can be expressed in ascii worst case :)
<ogra_> you can install openssh-server, yes
<ogra_> it has access to all of the ubuntu archive
<Moviuro> ogra_: I didn't see access to a terminal though
<Moviuro> (which is why I'd like to use Ubuntu more than Android)
<ogra_> there is adb and there is a terminal installed that you can reach through the serach function in the apps lens
<Moviuro> with zsh (just 4 fun) and unison for sync
<Moviuro> apt-get ?
<ogra_> sure
<Moviuro> (I don't like *buntu on desk/laptops ; I run archlinux on all my machines)
<Moviuro> ogra_: know what? I'm in
<Moviuro> QR decoder available too?
<ogra_> i think i saw one on G+ recently
<Moviuro> ogra_: where are Ubuntu Phone's news & feeds ? (On G+ or RSS)
<ogra_> well, there is a mailing list that is usually getting regular reports ... ubuntu-phone
<Moviuro> BTW I didn't use adb : I have a custom recovery which can flash/wipe and so on. (was pretty scared though when at first I saw that about so much PITA with android sdk and adb and so on xD)
<ogra_> well, adb runs in the installed system
<Moviuro> ah...
<Moviuro> I tried adb from my arch machine ><"
<Moviuro> Also, I found the Phone to be really hot when running Ubuntu
<ogra_> likely a saucy issue
<Moviuro> ok
<ogra_> i know a lot of people use the raring image as daily driver
<Moviuro> I'll stick with less unstable one then ;)
<Moviuro> okay, let's go flash raring on that N4 of mine :)
<Moviuro> How do updates happen? Shall I apt-get update ?
<TobyK> I can't seem to launch any apps on the Nexus 7 :( any app I click on brings up a blank screen. Only managed once to load Notes and Calculator.
<Moviuro> TobyK: it seems the most stable version is raring
<Moviuro> (TobyK, as ogra_ told me)
<TobyK> yea the Wiki mentions that too, hence I am running latest raring
<Moviuro> oh hell, yes! Raring is much more fluid :D
<TobyK> well it's not running for me on Nexus 7. It boots, I can get to home screen and apps bar, but can't launch apps
<TobyK> btw, for updates, I assume you run phablet-flash to update to latest
<TobyK> rather than apt-get
<Moviuro> TobyK: I'd rather not... I pretty much dislike flashing... whereas I prefer running something in the terminal ;)
<TobyK> so just run phablet-flash in the terminal :) heh
<Moviuro> have to quit for my phone to go on the internet
<Moviuro> TobyK: don't have it
<TobyK> well not on the device, on your pc
<Moviuro> (archlinux, and custom recovery on my phone)
<Moviuro> no need for that phablet flash thing ;)
<TobyK> what device are you using?
<krabador> hi people, i run adb root, adb shell, and ubuntu_chroot shell, i can install packages with apt-get but i can't modify text files
<krabador> i can't write
<krabador> please help me
<ogra_> adb pull/push them and edit on your PC ?
<ogra_> (thought theoretically there is no reaon for it to not work)
<krabador> ogra_, i try
<krabador> ogra_, but in the case of an existent text file, it will replace?
<ogra_> krabador, sure
<krabador> ogra_, ok
<Moviuro> Mouhaha! One kernel to rule them all! But I stil don't understand how Contacts and mail are meant to work
<Guest19020> hello!
<Guest19020> Anybody in?
<Moviuro> Hi there Guest19020
<Guest19020> Aha no nickname for me!
<Moviuro> Can't save contacts... that's weird
<Guest19020> So I'm wondering what's the current status of the preview?
<Guest19020> The videos I find only show it as a pure preview, no real fuctions, is that still the case?
<Moviuro> Guest19020: phone and messenging as well as WiFi work for me
<Moviuro> didn't try 3G
<Guest19020> nice
<Moviuro> Camera & browser, as well as terminal
<Moviuro> no music (blank screen than lock screen)
<Guest19020> thinking of putting it on a Nexus 7 tablet
<Moviuro> Guest19020: if you try, I was told the most stable one was raring-06
<Guest19020> ok cool
<Guest19020> any idea what the schedule is though?
<Guest19020> when would this be fully finctionnal?
<Guest19020> *functionnal
<nik90> Guest19020: As far as I know, many of the core apps like calendar, weather, clock, calculator, file manager etc will hit v1.0 in september
<nik90> Guest19020: That in addition to the existing apps such as gallery, media player will make it very usable in october
<Guest19020> cool
<Guest19020> Thanks!
<Moviuro> I can't find the manage-address-books.py script to import my Google contacts... shall i install it from apt-get or find it on the web?
<popey> Moviuro: seen http://sergiusens.github.io/posts/google-contacts-on-ubuntu-touch.html ?
<Moviuro> popey: sounds like a good idea
<Moviuro> doin it right now
<Moviuro> (why use adb? I don't get it... it' linux! use the terminal! or ssh! ^_^)
<popey> can if you like
<popey> but by default we dont have ssh server on the phone
<popey> which makes sense given a default username/password of 'phablet', I don't want random people ssh'ing into my phone ㋛
<Moviuro> popey: su -
<Moviuro> then passwd
<Moviuro> and passwd phablet
<Moviuro> all done
<Moviuro> :)
<popey> sure
<Moviuro> have to go :o)
<popey> o/
<Moviuro> thanks all for your help ;)
<popey> np
<popey> have fun
<Moviuro> oh yeah, I will !
<asdftrt234> can anybody please help? i'm trying to install ubuntu phone on galaxy nexus using the guide wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install but i'm stuck at; phablet-flash -b. The phone automatic goes into fastboot mode
<michael1903485> System crashed, so i'll try again. Can anybody please help me? I'm following the wiki.ubuntu.com/touch guide but get error after phablet-flash -b. I think because my galaxy nexus automaticly goes into fastboot mode. Any ideas?
<mhall119> michael1903485: you'll have better luck asking on Monday, when more people are around
<mhall119> unfortunately that's not an area I know much about
<michael1903485> @mhall119 thanks
<sergiusens> michael1903485: what's the isue?
<sergiusens> issue*
 * sergiusens goes back to his thing
<njin> nik90, hallo, is broken the lateral swipe or it is so by default, can you also point me to the most advanced ppa, I've @@@my disk and missed everything
<nik90> njin: I am sorry but which swipe are you referring?
<nik90> njin: In the clock app?
<njin> nik90, yes
<dejello> Hey all, I'm looking to fix the missing battery indicator in my builds....  Not sure atm where to start looking.  I started looking the other day but haven't spent enough time yet due to other life stuffs...  Just seeing if anyone might have an idea :)
<nik90> njin: to switch tabs (from clock->alarm->timer>stopwatch), you can no longer lateral swipe. This is by ubuntu sdk design.
<nik90> njin: In certain tabs however, you can vertical swipe to view more options or features
<michael1903485> sergiusens everyting goes well untill phablet-flash -b where i get this < waiting for device > error: cannot load '/home/michael/Hentede': No such file or directory  Error while executing fastboot flash system /home/michael/Hentede filer/phablet-flash/saucy-12/saucy-preinstalled-system-armel+maguro.img Make sure the device is connected and viewable by running 'adb devices' Ensure you have a root device, one which runnin
<nik90> njin: If you want to try out the clock app on your laptop, you can use ppa:ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/daily
<nik90> njin: it is updated daily and is the most bleeding edge you can get :-)
<nik90> njin: hope that answers your question
<krabador> ogra_, are you here ?
<krabador> rsalveti, are you here?
<krabador> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5768438/
<krabador> thas't the log, with debug mode on
<ogra_> krabador, attach it to the bug that you created yesterday (with the other logs)
<krabador> ogra_, i haven't created the bug yet
<ogra_> well, do it then
<ogra_> so our ofono guys can take a look once they have a free minute
<krabador> do you need list-modem and list-contexts
<njin> nik90, many thanks
<codinho> http://qt-project.org/forums/viewthread/21995/
<MasterProgram> Hello, I've got a 9.7 inch coby kyros tablet running android but it's not rooted and I was thinking about trying to flash ubuntu touch onto the device. However I don't want to brick the device. So I figured I would discuss all of this here first. So too started off I would like to know if it is even possible for my device at this time?
<OrrinFox> Hey there guys, I was having some issues on my Nexus 7 and I was wondering if anyone knew about or knew what might be up.
<OrrinFox> I suppose it has been rather.. buggy lately. heard nothing but good about it earlier.
#ubuntu-touch 2013-06-16
 * husnainlatif has started learning how to develop for ubuntu touch :p
<mdrjr> Hello, I'm porting Ubuntu Touch for my platform, however I couldn't find instructions or where to set the correct framebuffer device to ubuntu-session.
<mdrjr> My platform has multiple fb's and I need to set a specific one (fb6)
<kakashi__> hi
<kakashi__> where can i find instructions to install ubuntu touch from windows
<wilee-nilee> kakashi__, I found this, have not used it, be backed up. http://www.webupd8.org/2013/02/how-to-flash-ubuntu-touch-from-windows.html
 * snwh is away: Away
<gnulu> hey all, what's the best device to trying this out... most support, widely used?
<AskUbuntu> Is there a way to gain superuser access from a Qt app | http://askubuntu.com/q/308774
<zg> hello, I'm trying to run `phablet-flash -b' and it says < waiting for device >
<zg> my tablet reboots, goes to fastboot
<swordfish> Morning everyone!... I think it's time for me to start contributing to the core apps of ubuntu touch... The problem is where can I start? I know how to work with the launchpad but I have not found any bitesize bug or blue print. Can someone point me in the right direction so that i will make something useful for everyone?...
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Touch for my device | http://askubuntu.com/q/308795
<nik90> swordfish: Hi
<nik90> swordfish: How familiar are you qml and javascript?
<thesignal> Hi there. I build an cm-10.1 base image yesterday, flashed it on my galaxy note 2, downloaded http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/saucy-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip from daily/current and flashed it to... the only think i'm getting now is a black screen with a green dot (just one pixel) in the upper left corner, sometime (weird) the dot is red
<nik90> swordfish: or even python for that matter?
<thesignal> where can i start to dig in fixing this problem?
<popey> perhaps in /home/phablet/.ubuntu-session ?
<thesignal> i cant even debug it, right? or is there a way to see the dmesg on the phone?
<popey> thesignal: can you not "adb root" & "adb shell"
<swordfish> nik90 sorry for the late in the response... I'm decent in both: as a first test for qml I made the minesweeper for Ubuntu Touch which came out quite nicely... I know also python fairly well...
<thesignal> popey: was late at night :) didn't even try it. I'm reflashing my phone now. Should I stikc withe the dail/current saucy image or try an older one?
<popey> current if i were you
<thesignal> popey: ty, trying that now
<ogra_> sergiusens, rsalveti, we still seem to ship some NM/polkit related hacks in the build scripts, i wonder if thats what makes NM fall over
<ogra_> sergiusens, rsalveti, (vs the new hacks that cyphermox added to the session)
<zg> I'm getting an assert failed error when trying to install ubuntu touch
<nik90> swordfish: oh yeah. I was trying to remember where I saw your nick
<nik90> swordfish: In that case, you don't really need to look for bitesize bugs :P..you can dive in straight
<nik90> swordfish: Just choose a particular core app that you might be interested in and get started
<nik90> swordfish: ofcourse my *biased* opinion would be to help with the clock-app :-D
<popey> heh
<swordfish> nik90, ok thank you!... I actuallly like the clock app so its not a problem working there :D ... The problem is what should i do in the application?
<popey> swordfish: I'd like to see some more card games like the one Robert Ancell made.. https://launchpad.net/euchre
<ogra_> solitaire !!!
<popey> i.e. more generic games - not ones that have a corporate tie-in like angry birds..
<ogra_> minesweeper isnt everything ...
<popey> well, I like it ㋛
<ogra_> yeah, but my mpom will never accept a tablet withut solitarie
<ogra_> *mom
<popey> ☻
<swordfish> Games are even better than the clock app! :D (no offense nik90)
<nik90> swordfish: hehe :)
<popey> well to be fair the clock app is making great progress
<swordfish> Ok... Maybe this afternoon i will start a new project!...
<nik90> swordfish: looking forward to it!
<swordfish> No the clock app is really great! I mean that i prefer to work on games! ;D
<nik90> swordfish: we are just messing with you :D
<nik90> popey: that said..how do you get those smiley faces.. (trademark secret?)
 * ogra_ hopes we'll soon have a pdf solution for the platform api so the first pdf and ebook readers will show up
<popey> irssi macro nik90
<swordfish> Thank you guys for the tips... Now its time to have lunch in italy! ... See you later!
<nik90> swordfish: see you
<zg> I'm getting an assert failed error when trying to install ubuntu touch on my nexus 7 (i've tried saucy and raring thus far)
<ogra_> zbthats not very informative ... pastebin a full log somewhere
<ogra_> zg ^^
<zg> how do I pastebin a console output from a boot screen
<zg> i'll take a photo with my phone
<ogra_> did you use phablet-flash to install ?
<zg> no
<thesignal> popey: i can adb root & shell on it :) but dmesg tells me nothing. where are the session logfiles kept?
<zg> i'm doing a manual recovery mode installation
<popey> thesignal: /home/phablet/.ubuntu-session
 * ogra_ would try that first ... and use the raring/monthly-06 build, thats definitely known to work
<zg> how do I get phablet-flash to use raring and not saucy
<ogra_> thesignal, if you get a black screen: adb shell logcat -d > logcat.out (from your PC)... and pastebin that file
<ogra_> zg, see the help ...
<ogra_> you should be ablet to give it a version like raring/monthly-06
<ogra_> *able
<thesignal> ogra_: thanks for helping, here's the paste: http://pastebin.com/h2yTD3Bp
<zg> ogra_: http://i.imgur.com/CzQ2B4a.jpg
<ogra_> thesignal, hmm, your android side looks fine, the issue must be on the ubuntu side
<ogra_> (surfaceflinger and ubuntu appmanager seem to run properly)
<thesignal> ogra_: I'll try the monthly06 build, maybe the daily/current is the problem
<ogra_> yeah
<thesignal> thanks for having a look
<ogra_> zg, hmm, that doesnt look like the ubuntu recovery ... also if you want it to auttomatically install the file on the target device should be named /sdcard/autodeploy.zip (see the manual instructions on the install wikipage)
<zg> ogra_: same error..
<zg> different filename
<zg> (autodeploy.zip)
<ogra_> where is that recovery from ?
<zg> clockworkmod recovery allows me to select zip from any location
<zg> that recovery is from cdimage.ubuntu.com
<ogra_> so does the ubuntu one
<zg> and no, it is not invalid, the md5sum is fine
<zg> that's been the only support for this issue on askubuntu.com
<ogra_> weird, the ubuntu recovery has a violet wallpaper
<ogra_> and phablet-flash -b should have put that into place properly
 * ogra_ would really recommend to use phablet-flash for the supported devices 
<zg> there's an assertion error, not a file error
<ogra_> your recovery mode has no getprop
<zg> that could be the reason
<zg> hm
<ogra_> also are you 100% sure thats a grouper ?
<zg> i'm 110% sure
<zg> it says on the boot screen product name grouper
<zg> variant grouper
<ogra_> k
<zg> lol manual installation AKA "I don't have an Ubuntu system"
<thesignal> ogra_: i flashed the monthly06 build, but still no luck, what can i do?
<thesignal> also, wenn i touch the screen the bottom keys (back and menu) light, they shut off after some time
<morphis> ogra_: with the flipped container model are you still flashing phablets boot.img to boot partition or the kernel build by ubuntu?
<ogra_> morphis, the kernel is the same for both (coming from the kernel package), i use an ubuntu initrd in the bootimg though
<morphis> ah ok
<ogra_> thesignal, look at syslog and as popey said at the logs in /home/phablet/.ubuntu-session/ something on the ubuntu side fails
<morphis> as I am playing with modifications to the android init daemon and wondered where it is now
<ogra_> morphis, we use the android initrd as / of the container
<ogra_> pulling it from /boot/android-ramdisk.img
<zg> ogra_: sending autodeploy.zip to the device isn't going to overdo clockworkmod
<ogra_> morphis, if you want to replace androids init, just put your binary into /var/lib/lxc/android/overrides/ ... it wil be copied over the android one before firing up the container
<morphis> ogra_: ah, thats pretty nice
<ogra_> yeah, helps a lot when playing with init.rc files :)
<ogra_> zg, well,  your recovery does definitely not look like an ubuntu one
<ogra_> zg, i would pulll the recovery img again from the server and flash it again with fastboot
<ogra_> you should see an ubuntu logo instaed of the android and have a violet bg
<zg> finally
<zg> i think i got it working now..
<ogra_> yay
<k1l> i see some guys with a x86tablet asking if ubuntu touch will ever run on their devices. as long as u-t depends on surfaceflinger there is no chance, but when mir is the base and its merged into the regular ubuntu this will be possible, right?
<ogra_> congrats
<ogra_> k1l, well, depends ... the flipped container images will surely improve the possibilities, but currenly the platform-api fully depends on the android layer .... i doubt you will see support for non android x86 tablets before the 14.04 cycle
<ogra_> (and for x86 android tablets someone needs to port them to CM10.1
<ogra_> )
<k1l> yes, i thought about the 14.04 merge. i recall it was the target to have "one ubuntu" and the different unity desktops that fit to the device its installed.
<ogra_> well, it will actually be the same desktop/shell ... but differently set up
<k1l> thats what i mean :)
<ogra_> :)
<zg> fucking finally
<ogra_> please mind your language :)
<zg> haha, the ubuntu recovery is clockworkmod based
<zg> sorryu
<ogra_> yeah, it is :)
<ogra_> in fact the whole android layer is
<ogra_> to make porting easier
<zg> is the "Deploying Ubuntu Touch..." stage supposed to stall for a bit
<zg> It just kind of froze up
<ogra_> well, the image is a few 100M big ... give it some time
<ogra_> and adb push doesnt really give much feedback
<zg> its nice to see ubuntu on my tablet.. six hours later
<ogra_> well, phablet-flash would surely have made it easier :)
<zg> if I had ubuntu desktop :(
<ogra_> ask your distro to package it ;)
<zg> no keyboard for network password input?
<zg> oh man... is raring really buggy? :(
<ogra_> shouldnt
<ogra_> specifically monthly-06 saw quite some testing
<ogra_> if you now had phablet-tools in your distro you could just use phablet-network-setup to set it up from your PC
<zg> ;_;
<ogra_> try if it works after a reboot ... might be a race condition (i know we have something like that in saucy, raring should work though)
<zg> i'll install saucy
<ogra_> thats more buggy, mind you
<zg> for science (and testing!)
<zg> oh man
<zg> this is so unusable :/
<zg> >Developer Preview
<zg> i'll come back to it in a few months :p
<ogra_> funny, given that many people already use it as their daily driver
<ogra_> especially raring
<ogra_> (saucy images are only a week old, will still need a few days to shake out the bugs)
<cdesai> ogra_: raring images aren't flipped, right?
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> ... and flipped only works on the phones yet ... not on the tablets
<Jeroen> Hello
<codinho> is there any tool to make a androids snapshot of my nexus4 filesystem in order to restore android in future?
<thesignal> ogra_: where is "/home/" located? is in a container?
<thesignal> i got /data/ubuntu/ but theres no /home/
<thesignal> * in the data/ubuntu/ direcctroy i meant
<Jeroen> which files do I need to install it on my Nexus 4? And in which order do I flash?
<codinho> thesignal, just check /etc/passwd file
<thesignal> codinho: what do you mean?
<codinho> thesignal, users home directories paths there usually
<thesignal> codinho: i don't even have a passwd file in etc
<codinho> thesignal, may be there should be some another etc directory somewhere then
<ogra_> thesignal, if /data/ubuntu/home/phablet doesnt exist, there is definitely something wrong
<ogra_> this dir is in every ubuntu touch rootfs ... guaranteed
<ogra_> sounds like the flashing of the armhf zip didnt work
<thesignal> ogra_: but i don't get any errors while flashing
<AskUbuntu> Large amount of scrollable text in Ubuntu touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/308859
<penguin42> how does ut deal with power management?  Is it just the same components as desktop or do you have some magic for keeping it really low? (Says he playing with an e-ink device that has wonderful power usage)
<ogra_> http://www.mattfischer.com/blog/?p=460
<ogra_> penguin42, ^^^
<penguin42> ogra_: Perfect! thanks
<penguin42> ogra_: Nice (I'm not too familiar with them - but it sounds a bit similar to wake locks?)
<penguin42> it's got to be said the ereaders do magic on their power usage; months of idle with intuitive instantaneous wake up
<ogra_> well, if you mean that suspend is the default state and an app can ask to bring the device ito running state, yes, thats similar
<ogra_> ereaders use epaper ... thats quite different HW (only requires power while the content changes, not for displaying)
<penguin42> ogra_: Yeh, but the way they bounce into suspend most of the time as well is more what I meant
<penguin42> (epaper is weird stuff)
 * penguin42 has been running X on his Nook ST and wondered about trying to get it's power back down to something sane
<urbanslug> Hey you guys what do I need to learn so as to port ubuntu touch to GT-S5300
<urbanslug> Samsung
<urbanslug> I have knowledge of C C++ and python but I don't know where to start. I'm a noob.
<mhall119> urbanslug: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting might be a good place to get started
<javierbuilder> hello i have one  usb panel multitouch ,, how do for  use coordenate exacts in ubuntu touch?
<mhall119> javierbuilder: sorry, I don't know.  You should try posting it to askubuntu.com
<javierbuilder> thanks.!!
<javierbuilder> other question?  how can use component of ubuntu touch  write in qml  in my proyect. in qml
<javierbuilder> is easey do this ?
<mhall119> yup, as long as you have the packages installed, Qt will know where tofind them
<mhall119> have you installed the Ubuntu SDK and followed the currency converter tutorial?
<javierbuilder> mm nop i have qt5 compilated
<javierbuilder> but not the sdk  ubuntu.
<javierbuilder> ubuntu touch use qt4 ?
<mhall119> no, qt 5
<mhall119> javierbuilder: follow the setup instructions at http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/
<javierbuilder> mhall119,  i have write  lot of interfaces UI in qml,  but mi app dont run in mobile else in one  pc desktop with one panel usb multitouch of 32 inch
<mhall119> I'm sorry, I didn't understand that
<JoseAntonioR> may I help as a translator?
<javierbuilder> mm ok try explain better.. , i write one application in qml  for run in one pcdesktop with 32inch monitor.  JoseAntonioR  please if can help .
<JoseAntonioR> oh, you say you've written many apps but none for mobile yet, and the only apps you have run in QML but are designed for 32-inches touchscreen monitors
<javierbuilder> JoseAntonioR, yes i write one application in qml for 64bits, buts this app need run in desktop not in mobile but with similar skins and moviment similar to smartphone
<JoseAntonioR> you still can port the app and re-design it for the ubuntu phone os
<javierbuilder> them i buy one panel multitouch  usb but the i can rotate the desktop ubuntu but the  panel usb not changes the coordenates
<javierbuilder> firts i ant run my app in 32 inch pc 64bit and  after port
<javierbuilder> now i have intalled ubuntu 12.04
<javierbuilder> and add utouch witn apt-get
<JoseAntonioR> javierbuilder: hablas español? :)
<javierbuilder> yes
<mhall119> javierbuilder: so we are currently working on some layout components for QML that will let your app change depending on the amount of room it has
<javierbuilder> ands write bad englisjh
<mhall119> so your one app can work on small moble screens or large desktop screens
<mhall119> and it will just show/hide/move components based on available space
<mhall119> you can currently do that yourself with QML, but we're working on making it much simpler
<javierbuilder> nice !!
<javierbuilder>  i can help.
<javierbuilder>  
<mhall119> javierbuilder: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/sdk-layouting-implemention is where the work is detailed and where progress will be tracked
<mhall119> there should be some initial code landing later this month or early next what app developers can start using to give feedback on what works well and what needs to be changed
<javierbuilder> ok i can help  in this.!
<mhall119> javierbuilder: you can get a sneak peak at the code in progress here: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/layouts
<javierbuilder> i want built menus in qml , this can do with the  sdk for utouch ?
<mhall119> kind of, are you talking about simple drop-downs, or like a desktop windows' menus?
<javierbuilder> similar at one  menu on footer of smatphone
<javierbuilder> and  other with gesture wipe.
<Oranger> javierbuilder: The toolbar ?
<javierbuilder> yes
<Oranger> javierbuilder: Yes you can do it with the ubuntu sdk :)
<javierbuilder> nice!!1
<Oranger> javierbuilder: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/overview-ubuntu-sdk.html
<javierbuilder> i write qml   much code . without  sdk
<mhall119> javierbuilder: there is work being done to unify the toolbar actions, HUD action, and desktop window menus
<javierbuilder> Oranger,  but my app run in pc of 64bit with one panel usb multitouch of 32 inch
<Oranger> javierbuilder: This api work for pc too, but yes the main is for phone. But like mhall119 said, the api will be unified for pc and mobile
<javierbuilder> http://www.cvtouch.com/
<javierbuilder> ok ..
<javierbuilder> i buy this panel
<javierbuilder> ok i work very ahrd for help.
<mhall119> javierbuilder: we appreciate any and all contributions
<javierbuilder> mhall119,  i have downloades the ubuntu-sdk , now how start to write code ?
<mhall119> javierbuilder: follow this tutorial: http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/cookbook/mobile/currency-converter-phone-app/
<mhall119> it'll go through starting with creating a new Ubuntu Touch project in Qt Creator
<javierbuilder> ok
<javierbuilder> i have 2 machines one with parabola and other with ubuntu
<javierbuilder> niceeeee
<javierbuilder> i can see the qtcreator custom for utouch!
<javierbuilder> nice work friends
<javierbuilder> !!
<javierbuilder> start them with simple ubuntu ui ? or is i have designed  maybe 16 uis in qml create the project for included mys uis
<javierbuilder> touchbrcubuntu
<javierbuilder> where can found applications building with utouch ?
<javierbuilder> where can find examples completed  for  guide
<mhall119> javierbuilder: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps has a set of apps being developed by a collaboration of Canonical and Community members
<mhall119> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Collection has a longer list of 3rd part development
<javierbuilder> nice , one question the gestures work in one device  mutitouch by usb ?
<user82> popey, you are on a nexus 4 aren't you?
<popey> yup
<user82> is the 3g data gui config already working? i did not manage to find information
<popey> no. i use a script
<mhall119> javierbuilder: I've never had a multi-touch USB device, so I don't kinow
<mhall119> in theory they should though, as long as your device has property driver support
<javierbuilder> yes  the kernel have all supprt
<user82> ok thanks popey
<javierbuilder> mhall119,  i need one keyboard on screen .. hoy can use  this  ?
<mhall119> javierbuilder: on Touch the on-screen keyboard will appear whenever a component that takes keyboard input gets focus
<javierbuilder> ok
<javierbuilder> but remember that i dont use one mobile application else desktop
<mhall119> javierbuilder: if you use the Ubuntu SDK components, the on-screen keyboard will "just work" when a physical keyboard isn't pluggedin
<mhall119> do you need an on-screen keyboard on the desktop?
<mhall119> there are some available, I don't know which is more like the Ubuntu Touch keyboard though
<husnainlatif> i want a touch keyboard
<husnainlatif> :p
<AskUbuntu> How can I run a command from a qml script? | http://askubuntu.com/q/308968
<javierbuilder> thanks!
<javierbuilder> husnainlatif,  jaja yes i build hybrid system
<javierbuilder> and geo location maps how do   ?
<husnainlatif> javierbuilder,  really?
<husnainlatif> i love hyrbrids
<husnainlatif> specially sliders :))
<mhall119> javierbuilder: use Qt Location's APIs to get long/lat data, that will use the GPS on the device when it's available
<mhall119> and I think it falls back to usig geoip when no GPS is available
<javierbuilder> remember i use one 64bits.. not mobile dwevice i just use panel usb multitouch of 32 inch
<javierbuilder> ok
<nofear33> hi
<nofear33> anyone here familar with the ubuntu on a nexus 4 device?
<nofear33> I have a question reguarding it..
<nofear33> can you use 3g/4g or any data connection other than wifi on it?
<nofear33> I cannot seem to connect to web outside of wifi.  tho, I am abe make phone calls
<mhall119> nofear33: it's possible to use the 3g, yes, but there isn't a graphical way of enabling it just yet
<mhall119> there is, however, a way to do it from the commandline
<nofear33> okay, there a site i can read up on that that'll help me enable it?
<mhall119> nofear33: try http://theravingrick.blogspot.com/2013/06/dog-fooding-success-sort-of.html
<popey> https://plus.google.com/u/0/100264483712374857174/posts/3o1tjYo9Ghx
<nofear33> thank you
<mhall119> there rick shows a screenshot of him enabling it from the terminal ap
<popey> that G+ post details how to, as well
<mhall119> yeah, use popey's link
<mhall119> popey: this should go in the faq
<nofear33> ook thanks
<mhall119> or release notes
<popey> +1
<popey> if nobody has tomorrow we can tidy it up and do it then
<nofear33> sorry for so many questions lol
<nofear33> i just installed it on my nexus 4
<popey> oh dont be sorry
<popey> we need to highlight these things
<popey> it's all good :D
<nofear33> dosnt look like sound is working on it.  I'll have to make 100% sure but so far havent heard any system sounds or anything like that... is there system sounds?
<nofear33> il try a video in a sec from youtube
<popey> sound works for me on nexus 4
<popey> i added a bunch of apps, one is a game called Animal Farm
<popey> makes lots of noise ☻
<popey> popey
<popey> bah
<popey> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~popey/+junk/phablet-flash-wrapper/view/head:/post-flash.sh
<popey> that script is what I run after flashing
<popey> sets UK timezone, adds a load of apps to play with
<nofear33> ok sweet.
<nofear33> now, next question and is probally dumbest one of em all lol
<nofear33> is it possible to use apps from the market
<nofear33> like netflix
<popey> not yet
<popey> well, when you say "market" you mean "Google Play store"?
<nofear33> okay soon then hopfully?
<nofear33> yeah..
<popey> We're not currently planning to support adding native android applications
<nofear33> i perodiacally use netflix
<nofear33> maby netflix might make an app for it then? lol
<popey> maybe ☻
<nofear33> or is it possible down the road to emulate it...
<popey> or their newly announced html5 version might work
<popey> maybe
<nofear33> i dont have any problems using an emulator.
<lenios> <popey> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~popey/+junk/phablet-flash-wrapper/view/head:/post-flash.sh > i'm also planning to use that kind of script
<nofear33> do u know if there happen to be a multirom that works on the nexus 4?
<nofear33>  that way i can dual boot
<popey> i dont know, sorry
<nofear33> i think they have it for the nexus 7
<nofear33> aight n
<nofear33> np
<Atrix> I wanted to ask: How similar is this project to the Ubuntu for Android that showed up on an Atrix 2?
<popey> it's not really that similar
<popey> Ubuntu for Android results in a full Android stack and an Ubuntu Desktop stack on the same device
<popey> Ubuntu Touch has only got drivers from Android, not the full Dalvik & class libraries
<popey> lenios: if you have any suggestions for improving that script, do let me know ☻
<Atrix> Were the Atrix 2 project results ever made public?
<popey> Well, the Atrix 2 was only used in the early demos.
<popey> We moved on to other devices.
<popey> But to answer your question, no, Ubuntu for Android is not (yet) public
<Atrix> What other devices have you moved on to?
<Minste> popey: You could edit your script for me :P Set Norwegian as language, and get me a Norwegian keyboardlayout with letters æ ø å included :D :P
<popey> haha Minste ☻
<Atrix> I own an Atrix 4g, and to tell you the truth, I was kinda disapponted when I heard that Ubuntu Phone wasn't as flexible as the Ubuntu stack that came with the Atrix for the Webtop functionality
<popey> Well they serve different purposes.
<lenios> i'm waiting for a way to change keyboard layout, i'm french but i need to write chinese and japanese
<Minste> setting Norwegian as language isn't a problem, but I'm stuck with keyboardlayout :/
<popey> and the Atrix is quite an aged phone comparatively
<Atrix> Not that these things don't age in as fast as six months, but I hear you
<Atrix> Recently bought a Razr, mainly for the Webtop functionality and the Maverick Ubuntu that comes with it
<Atrix> The Razr itself is now ages old, but the age on the Atrix is showing
<Minste> lenios: if you find a way, please let me know. without the letters æ ø å im stuck with Android :S
<Atrix> I don't own an HDMI monitor so I can't just yet mess too much with the Razr, but it's probably getting LXDE installed and getting repo access this week
<lenios> if ubuntu touch is using maliit, there are plugins for chinese and japanese input
<Minste> lenios: check release notes.
<Minste> it says you could use maliit :)
<lenios> i don't remember exactly, but i have a feeling it changed some time ago
<lenios> not sure what is used by default today
<Minste> okay. maybe thats the reason it wont work when I try..
<javierbuilder> soem developr  that can help me ?
<lenios> according to https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdev-1303-apps-osk , chinese has been tested in may
<lenios> and maliit replaced nemo
<lenios> so could be worth giving a try
<javierbuilder> maliitframework use unity for keyboard  on-screen
<javierbuilder> ?
<Minste> lenios: well. there is a step-by-step in release notes. But I'm doing something wrong, cause I can't get it Norwegian even no.xml is listed in the maliit folder
<Minste> javierbuilder: hopefully, yes. check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes under Language and keyboard
<javierbuilder> niceeeee!!!!
<javierbuilder>  i maintein maliit frame work in parabolagnulinux
<javierbuilder> but the utouch is excelent
<javierbuilder> and the gestures how implement the utouch ?
<javierbuilder> Minste,  ?
<Minste> javabuilder: i have no idea :/ I'm not into developing or something. just querious and hopefully trying to use it as my daily driver. calender-app sync with google and norwegian is where it stops for me right now..
<Oranger> Minste: You want it to sync ?
<Minste> Oranger: yes, both ways.
<Oranger> Minste: Did you ask it to the calendar-app team ?
<Minste> Oranger: not yet. have to get Norwegian keyboard-layout first. Calendar-sync will work at a time, and I can wait for that. but not keyboard-leyout :/
<Minste> layout*
<Oranger> Minste: Oh yes, that's something important !
<Oranger> Minste: But I think the team is working on that
<Minste> :D
<javierbuilder> Oranger, in one screen who is the xmin, xmax ymin and ymax coordenate. ? where start the xmin in one screen
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu touch and iPhone | http://askubuntu.com/q/309036
<k1l> uh, iphone :)
#ubuntu-touch 2014-06-09
<nhaines_> cpyarger: yes.  It breaks everything.
<nhaines_> (The file system is across several mountpoints, some readonly, and I guess apt hates symlinks?)
<danielbeck> hello! a new version of "green mahjong" was published in the click store. I wanted to ask if someone could try it out - so that I know if it starts now. (The touch emulator does not work for me).
<oSoMoN> Mirv, I’ve seen that QTBUG-39289 has been fixed upstream, has the fix been pulled in our packages already?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: yep, the fix is in the landing-005 PPA since Friday
<oSoMoN> Mirv, does that mean we can get rid of my branch for webbrowser-app with the workarounds?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: possibly, not tested though!
<Mirv> maybe I could fire a build to see that
<oSoMoN> Mirv, that would be a good thing, I’d like to kill this branch asap
<Mirv> ok
<oSoMoN> sil2100, any chance you (or someone from your team) can comment on the packaging changes in https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/official-api/+merge/221436 ?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: hi! I already had a brief look at that, now since things are calmer I'm looking at it right now - sorry for the delay
<oSoMoN> sil2100, no worries, I understand that you were caught in a storm last week, I appreciate that you hadn’t forgotten about it :)
<oSoMoN> sil2100, thanks for the review, I pushed the change you requested
<oSoMoN> sil2100, btw, do I need a manual entry in debian/changelog to explain the packaging changes?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: np :) So, no need to do that, but it would be nice if you could document some of them in the commit message - then it will be visible in the changelog
<oSoMoN> sil2100, got it, I’ll do that
<oSoMoN> sil2100, I updated the commit message, would you mind having a quick proofread and let me know if it is clear/sufficient?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: sure :)
<om26er> sil2100, do you have the latest image on your phone ? is screen rotation working ?
<popey> om26er: i do, it does
<om26er> popey, oh, seems my phone fell yesterday that might have broken the rotation sensor then
<davmor2> om26er: shell doesn't apps do
<om26er> davmor2, right, that has been the case for a while now. but for me none of the apps are rotating, I am reflashing
<davmor2> om26er: ouch you broked it :D
<Mirv> oSoMoN: quickly before I fly towards airport, webbrowser success with just trunk rebuild! https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-005/+sourcepub/4225603/+listing-archive-extra
<oSoMoN> Mirv, awesome, thanks!
<oSoMoN> I’ll kill the MR
<om26er> oSoMoN, is the work on new design for browser on the way ?
<oSoMoN> om26er, it’s underway, but nothing concrete to show off yet
<rickspencer3> popey, your youtube web app works great on my phone, but not my Nexus 7 :(
<popey> rickspencer3: oh, interesting. what happens?
<rickspencer3> oops, it's not showing the video on my phone :(
<popey> i bet it detects screen size and switches to desktop mode?
<rickspencer3> popey, on my nexus 7 when I click it, it just reloads the page
<popey> you on #71 ?
<ogra_> thats the old behavior
<popey> (you need to be)
<rickspencer3> popey, not sure, I did update , but let me try again
<popey> #71 was where yt started working, that's when I pushed the app to the store.
<rickspencer3> there are tons of updates for my tablet
<rickspencer3> I'll try updating all and see if it's fixed
<ogra_> well, you mostly want the system update first (if there is one)
<ogra_> we dont have a way yet to exclude core apps from the click updates if they are included inside a system image
<rickspencer3> ogra_, I alwayts say "update all"
<ogra_> yeah, that just wastes your bandwith
<rickspencer3> well, I'm on wireless
<rickspencer3> I think it's super confusing
<rickspencer3> I hope the settings guy figure out a fix for that
<ogra_> install the system update first, then check again which click packages are left
<ogra_> (is what i do)
<rickspencer3> ogra_, right, but what user will ever know to do that?
<popey> IMO it should do the clicks first
<ogra_> yeah, that needs automation
<ogra_> popey, why ? the clicks are in the system upgrade anyway
<ogra_> it should hide them if they are
<popey> not always
<ogra_> well, the ones that are
<ogra_> it not like we dont have the info whats in the system image at which version
<popey> right, well hide those, but show the others, like your games or whatever
<ogra_> right
<popey> but install the clicks _then_ the system image
<ogra_> just talking about the core apps here
<popey> that way you only do it once and reboot
<popey> sure
<ogra_> if they are hidden i dont care about the order ;)
<rickspencer3> nice! app loading animation!
<rickspencer3> popey, it's working fine on my tablet now
<rickspencer3> thanks for the app!
<popey> sweet
<rickspencer3> popey, ogra_, so I'm going for a week of holiday 2 weeks from now
<rickspencer3> I think that my Nexus is 7 working so well ...
<rickspencer3> I'm planning to just bring that and my phone!
<rickspencer3> (no laptop or netbook!)
<lotuspsychje> i got n7 working nicely too rickspencer3
<ogra_> brave !
<rickspencer3> lotuspsychje, soon we'll get shell rotation, and that will mean side stage on the nexus 7!
<lotuspsychje> rickspencer3: terminal apps sideway install, really?
<rickspencer3> lotuspsychje, haha, I assume terminal app would go into sidestage
<rickspencer3> but, I don't know for a fact
<lotuspsychje> you guys just made my day :p
<popey> oh nice
<lotuspsychje> i miss my packages :p
<cwayne> ogra_: hi, any chance to land u-t-s now that the madness is over? :)
 * ogra_ isnt really here ... 
<popey> cwayne: poke sil2100 perhaps?
<popey> rickspencer3: you going to irc from the device?
<rickspencer3> popey, not atm
<rickspencer3> popey, I usually stay away from IRC on holidays, but it's good to know it's an option
<sil2100> oSoMoN: as for the commit message - it looks really nice, there is one problem with it but I'll maybe try fixing it in CITrain
<sil2100> oSoMoN: this merge is not yet set for landing, right?
<oSoMoN> sil2100, I’d like to land it today, if everything goes well
<sil2100> oSoMoN: since currently the changelog entries generated from commit messages are "flattened out", so it cannot be so nicely formatted :< It's a bug in citrain though
<sil2100> oSoMoN: I'll give you a sign if I can make it better at our side
<oSoMoN> ok, thanks
<sil2100> If not I'll simply ask you to remove '-' and just list the packaging changes one after another ;p
<sil2100> (which will look worse)
<oSoMoN> ok
<ralsina_> Hello! I am trying to use messaging menu on the phone and am running into a problem, the example that works on the desktop using libmessaging-menu does nothing on the phone, anyone can give me a hand?
<tedg> ralsina_, Sure, the phone is a little different in that it uses the hero items more.
<tedg> ralsina_, larsu is the best guy to ask, but seems he's not in here, #ubuntu-desktop ?
<ralsina_> tedg thanks!
<jdstrand> popey: ack, thanks
<om26er_> davmor2, hey! image 75 my sim is not working, is it working for you
<davmor2> om26er_: works for me
<jdstrand> mterry: hey, so with the new split greeter, I can't adjust the background anymore via settings. is this a known bug?
<mterry> jdstrand, fixed in -proposed
<jdstrand> ok, thanks
<mterry> jdstrand, you can do it via command line if you really want
<jdstrand> mterry: what source package has the fix?
<mterry> jdstrand, ubuntu-system-settings
<davmor2> mterry: I could do with having a word with you after to figure out what you have already fixed indicator wise
<davmor2> damn it google contacts sync isn't happening
<mterry>  davmor2, not much on the indicator side (if you're thinking of indicator-message stuff) -- that's mostly on Ted's plate
<jdstrand> mterry: ok, thanks. I'll just wait for the package. if we don't get a promoted image, I'll likely install what is in -proposed
<davmor2> mterry: that looks mostly fixed but there were others like the alarms indicator not showing in date time
<mterry> davmor2, ah yeah.  Most of the indicator stuff is in Ted's TODO
<davmor2> mterry: right okay, and what about notifications?  sms/calls seem to work now but alarms again are still hidden is that tied into indicators too?
<mterry> davmor2, I'm looking at some snap decision notification stuff.   One bug 1325702 is fixed but waiting to land.  Another similar bug 1327257 is being investigated by me, but it's hard to reproduce
<ubot5> bug 1325702 in telephony-service "queued snap decisions shown on greeter when they shouldn't" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1325702
<ubot5> bug 1327257 in Unity 8 "Impossible to place snap decisions on greeter while screen is unlocked" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1327257
<jdstrand> mterry: fyi, there were a bunch of apparmor denials with telepathy-mission-control-5 with the split greeter. I just uploaded a new telepathy-mission-control-5 to fix that
<mterry> jdstrand, oooh -- I never noticed those.  Thank you!
<davmor2> mterry: so alarms is pretty easy for me to reproduce once I swipe the welcome screen the snap decision for the alarm is available until I do that there is nothing but ringing
<mterry> jdstrand, was the phablet username hardcoded?
<mterry> Or maybe a group membership?
<jdstrand> no it wasn't that. it was that the split greeter wanted a bunch of accesses in the /var/lib/lightdm dir
<jdstrand> /var/lib/lightdm isn't part of @{HOME}, so those accesses were denied
<mterry> davmor2, oh yeah, that's not in the same vein as the other snap decision issues.  That alarm issue is just because the indicator in the greeter never issues the snap decision request
<mterry> jdstrand, makes sense.  I never noticed those errors in the log
<davmor2> mterry: right
<mterry> jdstrand, /var/lib/lightdm-data is another directory that users and the lightdm user both want access to btw
<mterry> jdstrand, what was the symptom of that?  Like, a lot of telephony stuff works -- I would have expected nothing would if there were apparmor denials
<jdstrand> I was doing some other profiling work and noticed the denials. I didn't investigate how it affected functionality
<mterry> hrm...  I wonder if this fixes an odd telephony/snap-decision issue I'm looking at
<jdstrand> possibly
<mterry> I love it when jdstrand fixes my bugs before I even know they are broken  ;)
<jdstrand> hehe :)
<rickspencer3> Kaleo, hey, there was an optimization regarding images that are sized at load time that you recommended to me
<rickspencer3> I forget what it was :/
<jfunk> ogra_, hey I heard you might know something about finding a change log for touch updates
<davmor2> jfunk: ogra_ is on holiday
<jfunk> davmor2, ack thx
<davmor2> jfunk: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/
<davmor2> jfunk: that is the change logs for each image in the unity line
<oSoMoN> sil2100, I’d like to proceed to publishing silo 12, any chance on the changelog formatting issue, or should I reformat my commit message?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: so I'm still testing my branch locally, I prefer not to risk it and block on this right now - could your reformat the commit message?
<oSoMoN> sure
<oSoMoN> sil2100, done, would you mind doing the publication for me?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: sure, thanks!
<sil2100> oSoMoN: oh, ok, I see that you would have to actually rebuild the package to get the updated commit message - but no need for that as I see the old one doesn't look tragically
<sil2100> So I would say it's acceptable quality
<sil2100> We'll make sure the next ones look awesome ;)
<oSoMoN> good :)
<sil2100> Let me try publishing
<rickspencer3> the new app loading animation is a huge improvement, imho
<Tassadar> is that going to stay? I mean, it's nice and all, but the fact that apps need a loading animation doesn't seem all that great to me, compared to other mobile systems
<rickspencer3> Tassadar, not sure what you mean
<rickspencer3> iOS just puts up a white rectangle, etc...
<rickspencer3> I think the animation is nicer
<ubuntum7ul> hello
<Tassadar> okay, so it should've been "compared to android"
<rickspencer3> Tassadar, the plan, though, is to let apps define what the splash experience looks like
<rickspencer3> and to have a default one for that apps that don't make such a definition
<rickspencer3> also, we think we'll get app start up time cut to less than half of what it is with some of the work ricmm is leading
<rickspencer3> Tassadar, what does android do?
<Tassadar> it just launches the app
<ubuntum7ul> I was wondering if any porters were around to help me with my build. I've finally managed to make it boot but I'd like to make wifi and gsm work before posting it
<Tassadar> immediatelly
<rickspencer3> really? I remember waiting for the apps for quite some time before I switched to ubuntu
<rickspencer3> the only one that opened fast for me was the dialer, because they opened that at start up
<rickspencer3> interesting
<rickspencer3> they must have done something to make things start up faster
<Tassadar> I'm on n5 right now (pretty high-end device) and most apps launch like this: animation of expanding rectangle of the same color as app's background -> you see the top action bar and empty background for a fraction of a second -> whole app draws
<Tassadar> it's pretty quick, but if you're working on that, then that's what I wanted to hear - android has years of development behind it, after all
<davmor2> rickspencer3: the app loading is nice but I think it makes it feel like the app is taking long to open than it actually is :)
<rickspencer3> davmor2, interesting, I thought it made it feel faster than the white rectangle
<mhall119> oSoMoN: is there currently no way to bookmark a page in webbrowser-app?
<davmor2> mhall119: open activities and click on the star on the page you are on?
<oSoMoN> mhall119, yes, in the activity view, the current tabs have a small star icon which is a toggle
<mhall119> ah ha, thanks guys
<davmor2> rickspencer3: I think it is because before you had no sense of time, but with the spinner there you get an idea of time.  So if each cycle is a second that's 3-5 seconds for each app
<mhall119> davmor2: we should slow the spinner then :)
<rickspencer3> we should show a little rotating Tardis
<Tassadar> or a random cat gif
<Tassadar> (not rotating)
<rickspencer3> then people would just start apps to the see the gifs .... what a killer feature
<davmor2> rickspencer3: just the blue flashy light on the tardis box and then it disappears as the app opens :)
<rickspencer3> we'd be the first Cat-Based OS where users ask for *slower* app start up time
<davmor2> like it
<popey> Windows 8 has a loading splash too.
<popey> rotating windows logo zooming towards the user
<davmor2> popey: so you're saying ours is better then :)
<popey> ours is indeed different
<popey> And android is far from instant on non-bleeding-edge hardware
<davmor2> tedg: Hey dude how many of the issues with indicators do you have bugs for?
<davmor2> popey: agreed g+ on my xoom takes an age
 * Tassadar isn't sure if win8 is the right system to look up to
<popey> not looking up, comparing
<rickspencer3> Win8 is interesting because they are a late entrant that is making traction
<cwayne> phablet-screenshot broken for anyone else?
<popey> bug 1327139
<ubot5> bug 1327139 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "mirscreencast broke (moved socket) in #71" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1327139
<popey> cwayne: ninja edit the script to add the socket path which is now /var/run
<cwayne> popey: <3
<pmcgowan> davmor2, I got 2 of each core app today?
<pmcgowan> one with icona nd one without
<pmcgowan> popey, ^^
<popey> how odd, davmor2 had that too, i dont
<davmor2> pmcgowan: I had it earlier showed it popey only one shows up.  Do you also see duplicate apps in available too
<davmor2> pmcgowan: is it terminal and clock by any chance?
<pmcgowan> terminal, clock, music, calculator,
<pmcgowan> no other dupes
<pmcgowan> I think these 4 apps had updates
<popey> do you have multiple entries for those apps in /home/phablet/.local/share/applications ?
<davmor2> pmcgowan: so I only had terminal and clock.  I'm wondering if it is that the apps were updated in the store and then updated in the image
<pmcgowan> davmor2, yeah two desktops for each
<pmcgowan> popey, ^^
 * pmcgowan -> lunch
<davmor2> yay alarms and youtube work together
<popey> right, so remove /home/phablet/.local/share/applications/*.desktop and then reboot
<tedg> davmor2, All of the issues we have bugs for ;-)
<tedg> davmor2, Hard to quantify :-)
<davmor2> tedg: so the issues between the greeter version of indicators and the unity8 version of indicators
<tedg> davmor2, We've got several, not sure about all. We're waiting on some updated designs before we start on them.
<cjwatson> mhall119: OK, my ADSL is fixed, so I guess I'm doing this after all; Steve is scheduling https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/development-1406-rtm-archive
<mhall119> thanks cjwatson :)
<davmor2> man alarms and youtube at the same time on the phone was I only off for a week
<davmor2> tedg: do you have a tag or anything that you are using for greeter bugs and do you know which indicators are waiting on design?
<tedg> davmor2, Messaging menu is the big one. I don't think a tag is necessary, do you?
<davmor2> tedg: tag isn't essential but it does make the bugs easier to find.  If they are spread over more than one project.  I'm assuming that each issue is assigned to separate indicators
<davmor2> tedg: so things like the bluetooth indicator does nothing because it doesn't sync with the unity8 version so it doesn't turn off bt for example, or that the alarms indicator doesn't show and nor does the notifyosd for alarms etc
<tedg> davmor2, The tag doesn't excite me, but if you want to go and organize them like that I won't stop you.
<tedg> We'll work on them by priority whether or not there's a tag :-)
<tedg> I rarely need to search for bugs, they find me.  ;-)
<davmor2> tedg: so do you have a list somewhere that you are working through
<davmor2> tedg: haha yeah I find them and forward them expressly ;)
<tedg> davmor2, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-menu-bar
<davmor2> tedg: nice one I'll hunt through them and see what is missing then ta
<tedg> I think that list does need some cleanup. Last one was done by charles a month or so ago.
<tedg> davmor2, Honestly though, most of the focus is on feature landings right now. Bugs will be next month. But most of of the greeter stuff is feature.
<davmor2> tedg: yeah, we are trying to find a nice way to let users know there are issues we are aware of them they will be fixed in due course.  Rather than your keep getting the same bug time and time again :)  I might go for a master bug that links to the work item bugs then the master bug can be added to the mailing list
<tedg> K, that works too.
<olli> dobey, do you think we can do the alphabetical sort in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1320920
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1320920 in Ubuntu UX "Apps scope sort order is confusing" [Undecided,In progress]
<dobey> olli: yes, working on it right now in fact.
<olli> saweet, mind updating the bug?
<dobey> yes, i will shortly. there's another bug this branch will fix too.
<olli> the more, the merrier, thx dobey keep up the work!
<dobey> sure :)
<mihir> popey: ping !
<popey> mihir: pong!
<dobey> what the heck. wifi is weird. before malta, n4 had terrible trouble on home wifi, but my n5 works fine. in malta, n4 worked great on wifi, but n5 didn't work on it at all. come back home, and of ocurse n4 doesn't work on my home wifi, but n5 does.
<popey> dobey: my n4 always associates with the farthest access point for me
<popey> use to associate with the nearest one
<dobey> popey: even if i stand directly in the middle, it doesn't work :)
<dobey> it connects just fine, but no network stuff actually works
<dobey> connects to wifi just fine i mean. but it sucks at resolving dns or making actual tcp/udp connections
<popey> olli: dobey sorting alphabetically seems wrong to me. will look stale as all the A, B, C apps are at the top all the time.
<popey> I'd much rather it sorted based on reviews/ratings
<mihir> popey: did you get a chance to review MR on device , repetation option in calendar ?
<popey> mihir: no, my device has been dedicated to doing qt5.3 testing, will do it tonight, sorry.
<mihir> popey: no issues.
<mihir> popey: i found this bug , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1328203
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1328203 in Ubuntu Calendar App "while long press in day view, it creates an event with current time instead of user tapped time." [Undecided,New]
<dobey> popey: far in the future it will sort however you want.
<dobey> popey: it's not like the apps on your iOS/android devices ever move around unless you move them, right?
<popey> mihir: did you see the agenda view bug I filed.
<popey> bug 1328144
<ubot5> bug 1328144 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Agenda view is not in chronological order" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1328144
<mihir> popey: yup, i triaged it as well
<popey> so you did!
<popey> seems like a simple sorting issue
<mihir> popey: yup, looking into it , i pushed MR for the bug i filed , if you get time that is trivial  one though.
<dobey> popey: if you don't think it should be a-z for rtm, feel free to try and convince mark and design to change it by end of this week :)
<popey> hah
<dobey> because we've got way too much work to do in the click scope already so changing stuff again at this point is not likely to happen :)
<popey> there, left a comment
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> should https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1328183 get assigned to ubuntu-ux as well?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1328183 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "User-Agent string results in poor UX on web" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> popey: oh, you're complaining about available apps. the sorting bug is only for installed apps
<popey> bah! :D
<dobey> popey: for available apps, we're just getting the order from the store (and there are big changes coming soon to how the store works, so it'll be easier to browse and such, along with "top apps" and similar features)
<popey> ok
<robotfuel> I have one phone that fails when I try to use ubuntu-device-flash, it always fails on the recovery section with 'Failed to enter Recovery' my phone is hung on a google logo screen
<robotfuel> has anyone else run in to this?
<dobey> google text logo, or the nexus boot animation logo?
<robotfuel> dobey: the google text logo
<dobey> does "adb reboot recovery" go to recovery?
<robotfuel> dobey: no to the google text screen, my device has a serial number of 0123456789ABCDEF.
<robotfuel> which is not right
<robotfuel> I can manually boot in to recovery
<dobey> robotfuel: i'd try booting to the bootloader and doing ubuntu-device-flash --bootstrap
<daker> dobey: to get your bug fixed, you need a team of evangelist like mozilla does
<daker> and you need track every site that doesn't work with our UA, and the get in thouch with the site owners and try to convince them to get serve the correct content for you
<dobey> i don't think that's true
<daker> dobey: why :D ?
<dobey> for one, it only perpetuates the problem, it doesn't solve it
<daker> dobey: so what's the solution you think we can do to solve it ?
<dobey> well, a proper solution would be to get web sites to not use the user-agent in the way that they are. evangelism will help with that, but only when the evangelists are evangelizing the right thing, and not evangelizing support for yet another browser that over-extends the user-agent header
<daker> dobey: yes that's what we call UA sniffing vs Responsive Website/Design
<daker> dobey: but this is not doable
<dobey> daker: at the very least, the webapps we ship on our phone should not be showing advertisements for android.
<dobey> for rtm
<lauri__> hey! does anyone know how you can try to install ubuntu touch on acer iconia w4?
<dobey> and i don't think it's a problem that you get the full web site of twitter.com if you go there in the browser, versus using the webapp
<dobey> !devices | lauri__
<ubot5> lauri__: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<daker> dobey: the only solution to not get the ads is not Android UA :)
<daker> not use*
<dobey> daker: it's not the *only* solution. it's the fastest
<dobey> and it's certainly what we should be doing anyway
<dobey> daker: another option would be to add a bit of custom js to the webapps, to hide any android app adds for those sites
<dobey> daker: yet another option, would be to have the browser have an adblock-type feature with a list of such android app ads to block
<daker> dobey: you'll endup having non functional website, light mobile version of twitter/g+/facebook/gmail
<dobey> all increasingly more complex than changing the UA of course :)
<lauri__> hmmmmm... looks like that is for android devices, but this is x86 device
<dobey> daker: no
<dobey> daker: simply stripping the "Android" out of the UA and going to mobile.twitter.com gives you the exact same experience, but without the annoying ad
<daker> dobey: sure about this :D ?
<dobey> daker: yes. i just tested it in firefox :)
<daker> i'll need to try that
<daker> the only option i see, is to try to benefit from what mozilla did
<dobey> daker: the only thing you don't get there, is if you go to https://twitter.com/ in the browser, it doesn't redirect to mobile site, without the Android thing
<dobey> which i think is a fine problem to have in the browser app
<daker> dobey: then will have a problem their if it doesn't redirect
<dobey> daker: the webapp goes to mobile.twitter.com always, so it doesn't have a problem
<dobey> daker: and i think we want to encourage people to use the apps rather than going to web sites in the browser directly, anyway
<daker> dobey: yes
<dobey> so i don't think the browsering going to full site is a big problem there
<dobey> what would be nice, is if the browser could replace such android app ads with links to our app store, for cases where there is an app in the store
<dobey> but alas
<dobey> i'm just sad that everyone keeps telling me i should buy an iphone or use android
<dobey> (and really, they're just all telling me to buy an iphone, because passbook)
<daker> :)
<dobey> :(
<dobey> it's even worse, because the iphone 4S is pretty much the perfect size for a phone to be, in one's hand
<daker> apple doesn't produce 4S anymore AFAIK
<dobey> well, lg doesn't make N4 any more either :)
<dobey> i do wish we would officially support the N5
<daker> :)
<popey> I agree about the 4S
<popey> I prefer that phone size over anything bigger
<popey> <- dainty lady hands
<dobey> and i can buy a refurbished iphone 4S for < $300 on ebay
<dobey> oh wow, the 5S price is crazy
<dobey> $750 for a phone? is it 2007 still?
<dobey> anyway, i'd very much like to not be constantly bludgeoned with ads for android apps :)
<dobey> (and i totally want an app like passbook, on ubuntu)
<dobey> oh well, time to go do other things
<dobey> later
<galaxyman> hello everyone
<galaxyman> has anyone tried flashing ubuntu touch onto a galaxy tab 3 lite yet?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-06-10
<dholbach> good morning
<ogra_> chrisccoulson, oSoMoN, so you might have noticed that i uploaded a bunch of web games to the store yesterday ... some of them have some serious issues (flickering a lot etc), they work fine in the android and IOS browsers, who of you wants a bug ? :)
<oSoMoN> ogra_, please file bugs at https://bugs.launchpad.net/oxide/+filebug
<ogra_> oki
<oSoMoN> ogra_, which games are they? I’ll give them a try
<ogra_> oSoMoN, "dungeon fury" and "kiba kumba - jungle chaos"
<ogra_> are the most noticeable ones
<oSoMoN> ok, let me see
<ogra_> havent found aynthing in the logs or so ...
<ogra_> bug 1328438
<ubot5> bug 1328438 in Oxide "Some online games show strong flickering when played in the webapps-container" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1328438
<oSoMoN> ogra_, do the same games work better in the browser, by any chance?
<ogra_> yes but just a little
<oSoMoN> mmm, I can’t see a difference here
<oSoMoN> at least not on dungeon fury, it flickers badly in both apps
<ogra_> i found them less flickery using the browser ... but that might be really subjective
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Iced Tea Day! :-D
<janimo> barry, hello, is there a doc describing how to run the system-image testsuite ? I tried running tox , setup.py , debian/rules but I get errors
<janimo> barry, I am making some small changes and would like to add tests for them too
<mamenyaka> ogra_: do you have a moment please?
<nik90> ogra_: when you got time, can you quickly review https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-seeds/add-quickcontrols/+merge/220479 pls
<mamenyaka> can someone help me? I'm running my port based on 4.4.2, but unity8 doesn't start
<Wellark> any system-settings folks around?
<Laney> Wellark: oui?
<Wellark> Laney: how do I run system-settings from the build tree directly?
<Wellark> without installing
<seb128> (don't ask to ask, just ask your question)
<seb128> you don't
<Wellark> ok, what's the usual devel flow then when working on a new plugin?
<Wellark> I would not expect to have to install the new plugin each time I make a code change
<seb128> we workaround it
<seb128> usually I cp over the system one
<seb128> so I can run make & cp & system-settings
<seb128> then call back that command when I do a change
<Wellark> right.
<Laney> We do want to fix this but it hasn't been done yet
<Laney> absolute paths specified at build time
<Wellark> Laney, seb128: ok, thanks
<barry> janimo: just running tox should do it.  i'll be adding a readme in the next version, but it all boils down to just running tox
<janimo> barry, I have a bzr branch on utopic and build-deps installed but I still get a tox error, so I am missing sometihng. Will paste
<janimo> barry, paste.ubuntu.com/7623480/
<barry> janimo: okay, that's strange.  it looks like you have some missing dependencies
<janimo> barry, I have python3-apt installed so not sure what's with the apt-pkg error
<ogra_> pmcgowan, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/development-1406-touch-language-packs ... FYI
<barry> janimo: there's also the _dbus_bindings problem earlier on (the apt-pkg error is because the dbus error then triggers apport)
<barry> janimo: but i notice it's python3.3.  what distro version are you on?
<janimo> barry, utopic
<janimo> barry, should I purge that and use 3.4 ?
<pmcgowan> ogra_, +1
<ogra_> pretty awesome numbers
<ogra_> (see the whiteboard)
<barry> janimo: yes.  utopic only has 3.4 (3.3's been dropped, but it looks like you have a partial update.  try `sudo apt-get autoremove`)
<janimo> barry, this was a dist-upgrade from trusty so that may be the reason
<janimo> I run autoremove regularly but p33 was nopt removed by it. Removed it manually now
<barry> janimo: yeah.  once you're on 3.4 i bet it will work.  (the error makes sense, in that pure-python libraries will be importable on 3.3 and 3.4, but extension modules will only be available for 3.4.  guess what kind of module _dbus_bindings and apt_pkg are? :)
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, is there an ofono script that will get the signal strength for me?
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: lemmecheck
<janimo> barry, tox still looks for 3.3 there may be something cached. I'll clean the tree completely
<janimo> barry, btw system_image.egg-info/entry_points.txt and system_image.egg-info/SOURCES.txt whiel version controlled are modified by a tox run
<barry> janimo: system-image.egg-info isn't version controlled
<barry> janimo: bzr clean-tree --ignored
<janimo> barry, bzr status shows it under modified.
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: see if /usr/share/ofono/scripts/monitor-ofono offers you that, I'm currently flashing latest and will check in a minute
<barry> janimo: odd.  it's not present under a clean trunk
<janimo> barry, hmm, let me check maybe I am on the wrong branch. revno 232 Releasing 2.2-0ubuntu
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, its not saying anything, I switched to a new provider and getting no signal at home
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: got it, let me investigate it further
<barry> janimo: be sure you're on the upstream branch, i.e. lp:ubuntu-system-image
<barry> there should be no debian/ directory
<janimo> barry, right, doing that now. I copied the bzr brancvh that apt-get source suggested. Bad idea
<barry> janimo: right :)
<janimo> barry, same as in the other branch with 3.3 removed:
<janimo> py33 create: /home/jani/work/ubuntu/phablet/trees/src/bzr/system-image/.tox/py33
<janimo> ERROR: InterpreterNotFound: python3.3
<janimo> barry, I may need a full dist-upgrade
<janimo> I may have some weird install
<barry> janimo: what does python3 point to?
<janimo> /usr/bin/python3 -> python3.4
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: can you call list-modems and give me the output?
<rsalveti> from /usr/share/ofono/scripts/
<barry> janimo: well, something's messed up :)
<janimo> barry, indeed. Oh well, I'll fix it, good to know it's not some hard to run setup. I'll run tox when I dist-upgrade
<barry> janimo: sounds good
<janimo> barry, btw, is there no way to have boolean config options in the s-i config files?
<janimo> could be done via an int or by adding a boolean convertor
<barry> janimo: it's possible
<janimo> I skimmed but saw no examples or tests for bool
<barry> janimo: it should be very easy to add an as_bool converter.  you can steal the one from lazr.config if you want.  (it's not worth pulling in that dependency for something so simple)
<janimo> barry, ack
<barry> haven't needed one so far, so that's why it's not there
<barry> see systemimage/helpers.py for the existing as_*() converters
<janimo> barry, before doing that though, I'd like to know if the option I am thinking about sounds harmless enough: skipping GPG verification (for development mode)
<barry> janimo: is this just for the -cli or also for the -dbus?
<janimo> barry, good question one I did not ponder. I think the cli would suffice though
<janimo> this being for platform porters and automation mostly
<janimo> barry, so putting the test for the option in gpg.py under validation is too generic then?
<barry> janimo: if it's just for the -cli (which i would recommend) then it can just be a command line switch, i.e. added to main.py.  it doesn't need to be a config file option
<barry> janimo: yeah i think so
<janimo> barry, ah, ok. I did not read the code closely enough to see that you can omit validation from the cli and is not only called from deep inside the downloade
<barry> janimo: well, that's not all plumbed through right now, but here's how i would do it
<barry> add an attribute to Configuration, something like Configuration.validate_gpg_signatures.  default it to True
<barry> then, add --skip-gpg-verification to main.py, default to False
<barry> if the option is given, toggle the Configuration attribute to False
<barry> and plumb that check into gpg.py
<barry> that'll also make it fairly easy to test
<janimo> barry, ok, thanks, I'll look into that
<barry> janimo: cool
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.ofono /ril_0 org.ofono.NetworkRegistration.GetProperties
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: that will give you the Strength
<rsalveti> in case it's registered successfully in the network
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, I seem to be stuck in manual mode
<davmor2> pmcgowan: indeed there is an old bug for that
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: hm, what do you have in system-settings?
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, its manual, I was messing with it earlier, now it wont reset to automatic
<pmcgowan> will try command line
<davmor2> rsalveti: in settings if you change to manual like we had to to get a connection in malta you can't turn back to automatic in settings
<rsalveti> hm, it works fine here (moving to manual->auto->manual->auto)
<rsalveti> weird, let me try a few more times
<ogra_> there are definitely still issues with the network indicator or urfkill ...
<ogra_> i have it often that it shows wlan while being completely diconnected when the phone was sitting on the table for 1h or so
<davmor2> rsalveti: don't try like that try like this.  Auto → manual then manual → auto then close settings and then reopen settings and see what it is set to then
<davmor2> rsalveti: the radio button move but the setting doesn't change back from what I can tell
<rsalveti> davidcalle: yeah, you got it
<rsalveti> sorry
<rsalveti> davmor2: ^
<rsalveti> where is the bug for that?
<pmcgowan> Failed to open connection to "session" message bus: Unable to autolaunch a dbus-daemon without a $DISPLAY for X11
<davmor2> rsalveti: let me dig it out
<pmcgowan> trying to do this:
<pmcgowan> adb shell dbus-send --type=method_call --print-reply --dest=org.ofono /ril_0 org.ofono.NetworkRegistration.SetProperty string:"Mode" variant:boolean:true
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: as phablet?
<pmcgowan> as phablet and then root
<pmcgowan> that was root
<pmcgowan> as phablet it says:
<pmcgowan> Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.ofono was not provided by any .service files
<rsalveti> yeah, settings is not changing ofono it seems
<rsalveti> let me try that
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: might be missing --system
<davmor2> rsalveti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1274618
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1274618 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Cellular page: set to manual network detection can't revert" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<davmor2> rsalveti: that would be trusty 152 by the way that the bug was discovered :(
<rsalveti> ouch
<davmor2> I did old bug right
<rsalveti> abeato: is that something you can check? ^
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, he commented earlier, seems like UI
<rsalveti> oh, great, nevermind then
<pmcgowan> my problem now unfortunately
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: go fix it
<rsalveti> :P
<abeato> rsalveti, yes, I can check, is it fixed?
<pmcgowan> abeato, no, just rediscovered
<rsalveti> abeato: no, still same problem
<abeato> in fact I also rediscovered it a couple of weeks ago and opened a duplicated bug
<ogra_> jdstrand, i thought you said ACK when i pinged you about the broken security smoketest wrt upstart-app-launch vs ubuntu-app-launch renaming ... seems the failure is still there
<ogra_> jdstrand, did i misunderstand that ?
<jdstrand> let me look. I thought I committed that change
<ogra_> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/76:20140610:20140530/8503/security/1236732/ is the failing test
<jdstrand> right, that is ubuntu-app-launch, that is something else
<jdstrand> err..
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> sorry
<jdstrand> isn't ubuntu-app-launch
<ogra_> was the socket move
<jdstrand> right, I committed a change for that too...
 * jdstrand looks again
<ogra_> Checking '-W /tmp/mir_socket'... !FAIL! (unexpected rc=0)
<jdstrand> yes, I know what the issue is
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> sorry for the confusion ...
<jdstrand> looks like I fixed most of the previous failures, but not all
<dobey> dpm: hey. how's the translations of apps story in the scope now? it's good enough for the demo?
<dpm> dobey, I think so, cwayne should be able to tell more. Some still need the inline translations fixes, but we got a few more updated and others that were installed as .debs already showed the localized names
<dpm> already
<dpm> dobey, alecu, on another subject, I think one of you asked me to ping you whenever I saw that bug whereby no apps were shown on the scope. I think I can reproduce it consistently every time I start the x86 emulator
<dpm> so no apps are shown on the scope on startup, and then only after a search they're shown
<alecu> dpm: awesome. Can you check for .crash files in /var/crash ?
<dpm> let me restart the emulator
<dobey> dpm: there is a bug in the x86 emulator itself about that i think
<dobey> dpm: ie, it's something in the emulator, and nothing to do with the scope itself
<dpm> dobey, ah, ok. alecu, in any case, blank scope, no /var/crash logs
<dobey> dpm: you don't see any scopes right?
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, quick q ... may I assume that if I do the firmware update that you suggest that I won't lose my user data?
<rsalveti> rickspencer3: yup, will not erase anything
<rickspencer3> thanks rsalveti
<seb128> tedg, hey, did you notice that e.u.c has some url-dispatcher "weird" errors ... like https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/50ef8ac2301b5a70acb47d40d1efff412014d40b ... do you know if those are real bugs?
<ogra_> dont we have a bug open for that as well  ?
<dpm> dobey, I do see scopes listed in the scopes scope, and (online) results in the Videos scope. The only ones that are not populated are Apps and Music
<rickspencer3> and I really appreciate that you tracked it down, and I'm happy it's not a widespread user facing issue :)
<ogra_> the explanation should be added there imho
<seb128> tedg, https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/6ce11f4718330078dc8fcf62638071353e2ffdf7 as well
<rsalveti> rickspencer3: hopefully that will fix your issue, let's see :-)
<dobey> dpm: hrmm. someone did a lightning talk about the emulator in malta on the second week, but i don't recall who exactly, and it was mentioned that this was due to a bug in the emulator
<ogra_> dobey, that was rsalveti
<dobey> ah
<dobey> dpm: so i guess ask rsalveti about that :)
<dobey> thanks ogra_
<ogra_> i thought there was a fix uploaded ...
<ogra_> (or did that not land yet)
<dobey> no idea
 * rsalveti tries to understand the issue
<ogra_> rsalveti, empty apps scope again
<ogra_> (in the emulator)
<rsalveti> oh, right
<rsalveti> the 'works after search' issue is known, not sure if related with the emulator though
<rsalveti> didn't investigate it further yet
<dobey> dpm: does it work after doing a search, for you?
<dpm> dobey, yes, that's how I get apps to show up
<tedg> seb128, They're some recoverable errors that I put in for somethings I'm trying to track down.
<dobey> hmm
<tedg> seb128, They're real in that they result in teh cache being wrong, but largely they "fix" themselves on the next update.
<seb128> tedg, ok, the reports don't seem to have lot of info, I was mostly curious about why they are showing up there
<tedg> seb128, So, not something to panic over, but I'm trying to use them to figure out what's up.
<dobey> rsalveti: maybe it's an issue in scoperegistry, but i've not seen any reports of this issue anywhere other than on the emulator :-/
<seb128> tedg, k, thanks for the explanation!
<rsalveti> dobey: right, the emulator might indeed behave a bit differently (slower startup, single cpu, etc)
<tedg> seb128, FYI the bug in question is bug 1324848
<ubot5> bug 1324848 in The Webapps-core project "[Gmail] can't switch to another account" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1324848
<seb128> k
<rsalveti> the previous issue I had was that the scopes wasn't loaded at all
<dobey> ah
<dobey> dpm: can you check ~/.cache/upstart/scope-registry.log for any info about the click scope? maybe the slowness is causing the search to timeout before it can happen?
<dpm> dobey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7623889/
<dobey> dpm: hmm, there is nothing in there at all about the click scope
<dpm> yeah, I thought I'd post it anyway
<dobey> dpm: so seems like maybe it's not being loaded at startup perhaps :-/
<dobey> i'd expect to at least see something about the .ini though, if you're seeing "Apps" at the top of the page
<tedg> alesage, I have a couple of MRs for updating the tests in UAL. Can you do a QA review on them? https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-launch/+activereviews
<tedg> alesage, Basically to plug holes we found in the UAL rename landing.
<alesage> tedg one min pls
<tedg> alesage, No problem, they don't need to be done right now, just doing due diligence.
<ogra_> yo zyga
<ogra_> :)
<zyga> ogra_: so where can I find the seeds?
<ogra_> zyga, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.utopic ...
<ogra_> create an MP against this
<zyga> ogra_: ok, I'd like to patch and test it locally before doing that
<ogra_> the rest needs a core-dev for uploading meta etc
<ogra_> zyga, for that run update first ... then hack debian/control i guess
<ogra_> to add your bits
<zyga> ogra_: on the files I mentioned, right?
<ogra_> no, just debian/control
<zyga> ogra_: ok
<zyga> ogra_: I see everything in d/c depends on ${germinate:Depends}
<ogra_> after running ./update it should have proper deps
<zyga> ogra_: so you say I should just apt-get source ubuntu-touch-meta, run ./update, edit debian/control to add pyotherside and that's it
<jdstrand> zyga: apparmor policy is in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu
<ogra_> oh, no, you are right, it doesnt
<janimo> barry, still no luck with tox. Unless I run it with tox -e py34 it defaults to py33 and cannot run anything
<zyga> jdstrand: thanks!
<zyga> jdstrand: how can I apply it for testing on my box (no fiddlign with ubuntu touch)?
<ogra_> so i'm not sure that is even possible :/
<janimo> barry, if I run it this way it fails later. It turnhs out that pythohn3.4 -m nose2 fails by itself too
<janimo> barry, paste.ubuntu.com/7624203/ I could file a bug I guess
<barry> janimo: that's very strange because on utopic, you shouldn't even have a python3.3 installed
<barry> janimo: you might try explicitly purging any python3.3 packages
<janimo> barry, indeed. I really removed python3.3 and minimal
<zyga> jdstrand: not being familiar with apparmor yet, does our current app policy allow reading stuff like /usr/share and /usr/lib?
<janimo> I'll try purging too then
<jdstrand> zyga: yes. there will certainly be adjustments needed though
<zyga> jdstrand: is dlopen more than just read? (does apparmor integrate with shared libraries explicitly somehow?)
<zyga> jdstrand: sure
<jdstrand> it will likely need 'mr'
<zyga> m == map?
<jdstrand> 'm' is for mmap
<zyga> rigyht
<zyga> *right
<jdstrand> zyga: man apparmor.d will give you the info you need
<zyga> jdstrand: how can I apply a policy locally for testing (unless it's in man apparmor.d)
<barry> janimo: the pastebin bug is because you're probably not up-to-date with trunk.  utopic's psutil changed its api so that process.cmdline is a callable.  that's fixed in trunk.  i suggest pulling trunk update and merging into your branch
<jdstrand> zyga: you might also want to look at http://wiki.apparmor.net/index.php/Profiling_by_hand and http://wiki.apparmor.net/index.php/Documentation
<barry> janimo: (and don't forget, use *real* trunk, not utopic source package :)
<zyga> jdstrand: thanks a lot! :-)
<zyga> jdstrand: do you think it's more practical to try to run this on 14.10 or on 14.10 emulator image?
<jdstrand> zyga: the main thing to keep in mind is that with click packages, you declare a template and policy groups. that declaration ends up being stored in /var/lib/apparmor/clicks when you install your click app. then, aa-clickhook converts that declaration into an apparmor pofile in /var/lib/apparmor/profiles
<zyga> jdstrand: like template default and policy 'network'?
<jdstrand> zyga: ultimately, both. it will be easier for you if you start with the emulator
<zyga> jdstrand: (just guessing though)
<zyga> jdstrand: ok
<jdstrand> because you can just have ubuntu-app-launch just do all the laucnhing for you, which sets stuff up right
<zyga> jdstrand: thanks
<janimo> barry, sigh, I thought I used real trunk and was again using another ubuntu branch . Sorry :/
<zyga> jdstrand: I'll give everything a try and get back to you and ogra if I get stuck
<zyga> thanks a lot!
<jdstrand> zyga: if you are going deep in to confinement, you probably also want to see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement and http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/apps/security-policy-for-click-packages/
<janimo> barry, nice, this seems to progress to actually testing things
<jdstrand> the former is a very detailed view of the implementation, the latter what you need to know as a developer
<barry> janimo: \o/
<jdstrand> (start with the latter)
<zyga> jdstrand: sure, this should keep me busy
<janimo> barry, had I used this from the start I'd have read the README which has a Test locally section
<barry> janimo: :)
<janimo> fooled by apt-get source
<barry> janimo: i frequently have to redirect bugs from the ubuntu package to the upstream project
<zyga> trying to create emulator devices on 14.10 just now fails for me, how can I debug that (run it from command line or seek log files)
<zyga> ogra_: ^
<zyga> ?
<slvn_> Hello ! I am facing this issue of Pulse Audio being blocked by apparmor !
<slvn_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1224751
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1224751 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "pulseaudio should use app-specific directory for shm files" [Medium,Confirmed]
<jdstrand> slvn_: is this with a click app?
<slvn_> yes, with a native application using SDL
<jdstrand> slvn_: did you specify the 'audio' policy group?
<ogra_> zyga, thats a question for rsalveti once he returns from lunch
<slvn_> I think, I did but that was one week ago, I will double-check.
<jdstrand> slvn_: fyi, http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/apps/security-policy-for-click-packages/
<ogra_> jdstrand, could we quieten the lttng-ust-wait noise at some point ? it really spills the logs
<jdstrand> slvn_: just verify your security manifest has the audio policy group, then regenerate your click
<jdstrand> ogra_: we did?
<ogra_> jdstrand, i was asking if we could :)
<jdstrand> ogra_: can you paste the denials?
<jdstrand> I'm saying we should have already
<ogra_> jdstrand, well. see that bug
<ogra_> libust[5076/5079]: Error: Error opening shm /lttng-ust-wait-5-32011 (in get_wait_shm() at lttng-ust-comm.c:886)
<ogra_> libust[5076/5079]: Error: Error opening shm /lttng-ust-wait-5-32011 (in get_wait_shm() at lttng-ust-comm.c:886)
<jdstrand> that bug is old
<ogra_> i see that in all logs on my phone too
<jdstrand> we silenced those long ago
<ogra_> hmm
<jdstrand> deny /{,var/}run/shm/lttng-ust-* r,
<zyga> rsalveti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-touch-meta/+bug/1328610
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1328610 in ubuntu-touch-meta (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-sdk cannot create emulator device without depending on ubuntu-emulator (missing dependency)" [Undecided,New]
<jdstrand> ogra_: if you are still seeing denials, please file a new bug. note: the apparmor silencing the denials only silences them in syslog, not in the application log
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ grep ltt .cache/upstart/application-click-com.ubuntu.developer.ogra.kiba-kumba_kiba-kumba_0.1.log |wc -l
<ogra_> 299
<jdstrand> lttng would have to be adjusted to silence them in the application log
<jdstrand> right, that is the application log
<ogra_> this is in an app i packaged on the weekend
<jdstrand> that message isn't from apparmor
<ogra_> i wasnt saying it is :)
<jdstrand> ah, well, you asked me to silence it, so...
<jdstrand> I think maybe talk to ted?
<jdstrand> istr he was the one that wanted lttng everywhere...
<ogra_> ah, well, i dont know where it comes from
<ogra_> right, we cant do that in production
<ogra_> v0.1 of that appp was only started twice or so ... then i packaged 0.2 ...
<ogra_> 300 lines for 5 mins running it is quite a lot
<jdstrand> yeah
<ogra_> tedg, ^^
<zyga> ogra_: how can I create a kit from an emulator image?
<ogra_> "a kit" ?
<zyga> ogra_: something that allows me to run my hello app on x86 emulator
<zyga> ogra_: apparently kit is a Qt Creator concept
<ogra_> ah, never used the SDK
<zyga> ogra_: :-)
<zyga> ogra_: who might know?
 * ogra_ uses vi for all his apps ... even the QML ones
<zyga> ogra_: how do I run my qml app on the emulator from shell then
<ogra_> liek you would do it on the phone ... install phablet-tools use adb to push the click to the device use phablet-shell to get a shell on the emulator etc
<zyga> ogra_: nice, let me try that then
<zyga> ogra_: (who is handling the qt creator integration itself?)
<ogra_> zyga, the sdk team ... bzoltan1 or zsombi etc
<zyga> bzoltan1: how would I create a "kit" that runs my app on an emulator?
<zyga> bzoltan1: oh, you just need to boot it :P
<zyga> damn, that was too easy, sorry
<zyga> bzoltan1: no, the question stands, how do I do that? (autocreate doesn't seem to do anything0
<slvn_> jdstrand, I have some trouble to install my click package. I do :   adb shell "pkcon install-local /home/phablet/Downloads/$CLICK"
<slvn_> it installed
<slvn_> but I dont the the App on the tablet
<slvn_> *see
<popey> slvn_: you should adb shell sudo -u phablet pkcon install-local /home/phablet/Downloads/$CLICK"
<popey> i.e. do it as the phablet user
<slvn_> popey, yep thanks ! But I also had to reboot.
<slvn_> jdstrand, ok, here's the sound :)
<slvn_> thanks !
<popey> you shouldn't need to reboot
<popey> just search for your app in the dash
<jdstrand> slvn_: you want to do 'sudo -H -u phablet pkcon install-local <path to click>'
<jdstrand> you can then see it with 'sudo -H -u phablet click list'
<jdstrand> you might have to use SEARCH (as popey said) to find it if you are installing in this manner rather than via the app store
<slvn_> ok. Yes the SEARCH works.
<slvn_> it saves me a reboot :)
<slvn_> Another question : the click application starts in fullscreen, but there is the Top Status Bar
<slvn_> Is there a way to hide it ?  or to know the size of it ?
<ogra_> slvn_, not yet ...
<ogra_> it will be fixed before release
<slvn_> ok ! no problem, I was just wondering.
<slvn_> .. and also, would be nice to have a way to force the Orientation
<ogra_> yeap
<slvn_> like forcing the Landscape Mode, or forcing the Portrait Mode
<ogra_> you can force autorotation off ... but currently not force a specific mode
<Brunch> I can't wait till I get on my hands one of these phones. Right now I'm stuck with a crappy replacement phone.
<Brunch> I've noticed there's some expo in shanghai soon. Anyone going?
<ogra_> slangasek, why only smemstat ?
 * ogra_ thought we wanted all tools 
<taiebot> Hey all looking at https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg08514.html what does it mean by saying  "2 - Reboot into bootloader"? Does it mean adb reboot bootloader?
<tedg> ogra_, Yeah, I think we need to detect the env var, it's on my TODO list but not very high. Was planning on fixing next time I open up UAL (not name change) which should be late this week early next.
<ogra_> tedg, perfect ... i just want it quiet for release ... any time before that is fine
<tedg> ogra_, +1
<tedg> No logs we don't need. I hear someone is testing when we can't write to the home directory ;-)
<ogra_> hah, yeah, that too
<ogra_> well, we need to tlak about logs anyway
<ogra_> the current logrotate is leaving to much behind ...
<dobey> taiebot: yes
<taiebot> dobey:thanks will flash soon.
<zyga> ogra_: hey, can I bug you some more about a few basics?
<ogra_> try it ... we'll see if you can ;)
<zyga> ogra_: I got the hello world app click package, deployed it on the emulator with adb push + pkcon install local (as phablet user), the apps page is empty though
<zyga> ogra_: sometimes (rebooting the emulator, etc) I got it to display but clicking on it makes it quit immediately
<zyga> ogra_: no python, pyotherside yet, just stock stuff
<zyga> ogra_: what did I do wrong?
<ogra_> zyga, i think you need to search in the apps page, thn it gets filled
<ogra_> rsalveti talked about that today
<zyga> ogra_: I think I did (offtopic: how do I de-focus search and hide the keyboard?)
<zyga> ogra_: but then it wouldn't run at all
<ogra_> scroll sideways
<zyga> ogra_: ok
<zyga> ogra_: how about the not running part? (offtopic: how do I start apps from shell / see console.log trace?)
<ogra_> as phablet user use qmlscene --desktop_file_path=/path/to/some/.desktop /path/to/your/.qml
<zyga> ogra_: oh, so all apps need to be started via qmlscene?
<zyga> ogra_: including stuff with lots of C?
<zyga> ogra_: (I assume that you then need to wrap that in qml plugin)
<zyga> ogra_: will what you just said enable confinment as usual?
<zyga> ogra_: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmlscene: unrecognized option '--desktop_file_path=/opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.zkrynicki.simple/current/simple.qml'
<ogra_> zyga, no, point the option to a .desktop file
<ogra_> (any will do)
<zyga> !!!
<zyga> ah
<zyga> sorry
<zyga> I see what I did
<ogra_> and then the path to your .qml as other option
<zyga> I think I did, that's just funny shell output with adb
<zyga> (bad term things I think)
<cwayne> zyga: use phablet-shell instead, its ssh so none of the adb shell shenanigans
<zyga> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ qmlscene --desktop_file_path=/opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.zkrynicki.simple/current/simple.desktop /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.zkrynicki.simple/current/simple.qml
<zyga> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmlscene: unrecognized option '--desktop_file_path=/opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.zkrynicki.simple/current/simple.desktop'
<zyga> QUbuntu: Could not create application instance
<zyga> Aborted (core dumped)
<zyga> cwayne: I'm using phablet-shell now
<zyga> ogra_: ^^ ?
<zyga> ogra_: note, --help doesn't claim --desktop_file_path is an option either
<cwayne> i think its desktop_file_hint
<ogra_> ohg, right
<ogra_> sorry
<ogra_> i rarely use that
<zyga> ogra_: yeah, that's better now, it still aborts and crashes though
<zyga> ogra_: is this in any way related to qml plugin arch-specific import paths generated by the hello world app?
<slangasek> ogra_: because smemstat is the one whose name I knew; as I said in the post, someone else can add the others
<ogra_> slangasek, ah, sorry, missed that
<ogra_> i'll care for the rest
<slangasek> ok, thanks :)
 * zyga wonders if everyone is on 14.04 where it presumably works
<zyga> or is this just broken in general
<ogra_> you mean on the phone ?
<ogra_> surely everyone is on 14.10
<zyga> ogra_: I mean on the desktop and emu/device (everything here is 14.10 and nothing works)
<zyga> ogra_: I've wiped the image and am running a fresh one now
<ogra_> did you try with desktop_file_hint ?
<zyga> ogra_: but it was like 0.5 day old and I don't know why that app crashes
<zyga> ogra_: yes
<zyga> ogra_: that makes the warning message go away but still abort()'s
<zyga> ogra_: did you increase memory to your emulators?
<ogra_> i booted the emulator twice since we have it ...
 * ogra_ does everything on a phone 
<zyga> so who is responsible for making the emulator work?
<zyga> we give it to people, it'd be a shame if it never worked
<zyga> ogra_: ok, I'll plug nexus 7
<ogra_> zyga, tons of people use it all the time
<ogra_> i'm sure it works
 * zyga wonders if it'd work for ogra_ had he tried now)
<zyga> if it's anyhow affected by anything on my system
<ogra_> i doubt that
<ogra_> qmlscene should just work
<zyga> ogra_: especially if you do stuff via qt creator
<ogra_> which i never do either :)
<zyga> ogra_: so you don't know if it works or not
<zyga> ogra_: that's my point
<zyga> ogra_: ok, trying on nexus
<ogra_> i know that others use it
<slangasek> ogra_: so will you be including health-check and eventstat (which cking just mentioned on list)?
<ogra_> slangasek, yeah, and what else from cking's "white" PPA is in the archive
<slangasek> ogra_: ok, cool
<cking> ogra_, well, not all of them, perhaps forkstat and suspend-blocker too
<ogra_> cking, ok
<zyga> re
<achiang> slangasek: if you have power to modify seed, can you take a look at - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-touch-meta/+bug/1322357
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1322357 in ubuntu-touch-meta (Ubuntu) "please add packagekit-tools to seed" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> achiang, wasnt that objected by someone ?
<cwayne> ogra_: heya, it's time for my 'daily bothering of ogra to check if ubuntu-touch-session change is included in the image'
<ogra_> cjwatson iirc
<achiang> ogra_: no, he did not object
<cking> note that suspend-blocker isn't yet in ubuntu, it's *just* in my ppa as it's phone + android kernel specific
<achiang> ogra_: and anyway, if there was an objection, i'd expect it to be in the bug
<ogra_> cwayne, sorry, UOS and stuff ... you are still on the top of my TODO
<ogra_> achiang, ah, k
<slangasek> achiang: currently in a UOS session; could look after, but yeah I would need to confirm that this isn't going to pull in a bunch of extra/inappropriate deps
<achiang> slangasek: i guess i'm just wondering if a manual irc ping is part of the process of getting a response to a filed bug ;)
<cjwatson> achiang: I suggested it
<achiang> ogra_: ^^ see? :)
<cjwatson> slangasek: it's already there, this was insurance
<ogra_> ah
<zyga> ogra_: doesn't work with nexus 7 either (from qt creator)
<zyga> ogra_: I can give you a log if you're interested
 * ogra_ just remembered a discussion about it here 
<slangasek> achiang: a manual irc ping of /me/ certainly isn't ;)
<cjwatson> ogra_: my assent/suggestion is in the bug
<achiang> slangasek: sure... i get that. i guess i was just complaining that filing a bug doesn't seem to do anything, and that someone still need to be pinged. :)
<zyga> achiang: hey, who can I contact to help me debug issues with qt creator / sdk basics like that? (I'm glad to have a hangout to try to sort that out)
<achiang> zyga: i ping zoltan for all questions related to qtcreator
<ogra_> zyga, on a supported N7 (flo device)
<ogra_> ?
<zyga> ogra_: yes
<zyga> ogra_: wiping the device now
<zyga> ogra_: I just noticed that over usb 3.0 I get a constant stream of disconnects
<zyga> ogra_: connected over usb 2.0 port (good that this machine still has some)
<slangasek> achiang: the package in question is maintained by the phonedations team, if the process needs improved, please take it up with them... :)
<ogra_> i onl have one machine with 3.0 and that runs precise (no mtp support)
<achiang> slangasek: fair enough. ta :)
<achiang> slangasek: (um... but will you take that particular bug on? or do i need to ping phonedations for it?)
<zyga> ogra_: hmm phablet-flash fails on lack of disk space now, poking around it tells me that /home uses 3.5 GB (df) and 55MB (du)
<ogra_> zyga, phablet-flash ?
<ogra_> zyga, /topic ...
 * zyga feels like in a Polish movie where everything fails
<zyga> ogra_: u-d-f
<ogra_> thats deprecated since 5-6 months
<zyga> ogra_: sorry, muscle memory ;)
<ogra_> ah, k :)
<zyga> ogra_: I dd use udf
<zyga> ogra_: / has 348M free
<ogra_> you dont care for /
<ogra_> oh
<zyga> ogra_: no? what about /cache?
<ogra_> unless you tinkered with debs and have a writable image
<ogra_> right, the image is copied to /cache
<zyga> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7625137/
<zyga> ogra_: oh, I did but I want to wipe that (I didn't install anything big really, just a few MB)
<ogra_> zyga, well, clean the cache partition ... there is 10M taken it seems
<ogra_> by whatever
<zyga> ogra_: I'm flashing it from recovery now
<zyga> ogra_: I don't want to debug that image now, just wipe it clean
<ogra_> oh, if you want it clean you want --bootstrap ...
<zyga> ogra_: I really owe you a round of beers for holding up to my constant blabbing about $stuff not working and poking you for answers
<zyga> :-)
<zyga> ogra_: did just that :)
<ogra_> (and it wants to flash from bootloader mode then)
<ogra_> ah
<dpm> rsalveti, how can I update an emulator? Do I need to destroy it and create a new instance?
<zyga> ogra_: already underway
<ogra_> good good
<zyga> ogra_: those linaro days come quite handy
<ogra_> heh
<slvn_> quick question.   adb shell "pkcon remove $Package" does not work :/  (maybe my Package name is wrong)..  I use "pkcon search name $String" to get the name of the package.
<ogra_> slvn_, install the latest phablet-tools and use phablet-shell ...
<ogra_> adb shell would try to remove it as root
<zyga> oh, gcc 4.9
<ogra_> slvn_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7625182/
<rsalveti> zyga: that's an sdk bug, not sure if the meta should be depending on it, but someone should indeed depend on the emulator, ping zoltan
<zyga> rsalveti: I will thanks
<zyga> rsalveti: is zoltan also the person to talk to about qt creator not really working with emulator images at all?
<rsalveti> usually, yes
<rsalveti> dpm: atm you need to destroy and create a new one (you can use apt-get update/dist-upgrade, but that's not 100% supported)
<rsalveti> xnox is working to enable system-image update for it
<dpm> rsalveti, ok cool, thanks
<zyga> rsalveti: thanks
<rsalveti> zyga: ^
<zyga> bzoltan: oh
<zyga> bzoltan: hey
<zyga> bzoltan: I need to bug you a little about a few issues I ran into, if you have the time that would help me enormously
<bzoltan> hello zyga
<slvn_> ogra_, Thanks !  that's working with "click unregister". I am just confused of not using "pkcon remove".  Actually "click remove" works. but  "pkcon remove" is not working. I dont know the difference .. No problem. Thanks!
<bzoltan> zyga:  I am here for you :) shoot
<zyga> bzoltan: I'm trying to get qt creator + sdk to work in basic *emulator* workflow, I keep hitting roadblocks
<zyga> bzoltan: ok, let's start with kits
<bzoltan> zyga: normally the emulator is just a normal device
<zyga> bzoltan: I assume that kits (qt creator concept) are supported and are the way to get the app I'm working on to run on the emulator, unlike on my desktop (where it works okay)
<bzoltan> zyga:  first of all.. are you on trusty with the SDK PPA or on Utopic?
<zyga> bzoltan: I have an emulator image yet when I click on the 'autocreate kit' button, nothing happens
<zyga> bzoltan: utopic
<bzoltan> zyga: nice, same as I do
<zyga> bzoltan: just updated everything
<zyga> bzoltan: I also just wiped my nexus 7 clean
<zyga> bzoltan: emulator is the first goal, then I want to move to real hardware
<bzoltan> zyga:  logical
<zyga> bzoltan: I created a simple qml app (the hello world default app) for sanity checking
<bzoltan> zyga:  OK, I start my emulator too
<zyga> bzoltan: I called my app simple
<zyga> bzoltan: (offtopic: qmlplugindump often hangs/crashes)
<zyga> bzoltan: (showing it running for ~hours in htop)
<bzoltan> zyga:  I know, it is ugly and disturbing
<zyga> bzoltan: ok, back to the issue at hand
<bzoltan> zyga:  it is on my backlogs to check out
<zyga> bzoltan: I just removed and re-created my emulator (x86)
<zyga> bzoltan: does the 'autocreate kit' button work for you?
<zyga> bzoltan: for me it appears to do nothing?
<zyga> bzoltan: oh, I'm running in pl_PL.UTF-8 locale
<bzoltan> zyga:  Do you have a device kit  listed on the emulator page?
<zyga> bzoltan: I saw tons of bugs on stuff choking on utf-8u
<zyga> bzoltan: emulator page? I assume the 'devices' tab?
<bzoltan> zyga: yes
<zyga> bzoltan: I see two devices there, "Ubuntu Device" (the hardware) and "emu" the x86 emulator
<zyga> (or will see once the image finishes building)
<bzoltan> zyga:  I have clicked on the"remove" button and now I do not have any device kit
<zyga> bzoltan: we can hop in a hangout if that would make it easier
<bzoltan> zyga:  I am on slow net 30kB/s
<zyga> bzoltan: ok
<bzoltan> zyga:  I moved to an other village to get better bandwidth for the UOS session :)
<bzoltan> zyga: OK... so I have no kit assigned. No I click on the  "Autocreate" button
<zyga> bzoltan: I did (nothing happened)
<bzoltan> zyga:  for me it assigned the GCC armhf-ubuntu-sdk-14.04-trusty
<zyga> bzoltan: ah, I created x86 emulator
<zyga> bzoltan: not the (super slow) armhf one
<zyga> bzoltan: I'm still talking about the emulator kit btw
<zyga> bzoltan: ok, the image finished building
<zyga> bzoltan: I can click on the green arrow to start it (after selecting it in the ubuntu devices tab)
<zyga> bzoltan: once it boots I will have the autocreate button again
<bzoltan> zyga: My emulator is an x86 one
<zyga> bzoltan: so why did it assign armhf-ubuntu-sdk?
<zyga> bzoltan: still booting
<zyga> bzoltan: anyway, so what does that button do in principle
<zyga> bzoltan: and how can I see some logs to figure out why it does nothing for me
<zyga> bzoltan: ok, it shows up as booted
<bzoltan> zyga:  cool, that is a good sign
<zyga> bzoltan: let me just get through the intro
<bzoltan> zyga:  so now, just create a simple qml app from the templates and go the publish tab of the QtC
<zyga> bzoltan: emulator display is frozen, no reaction to mouse events
<zyga> bzoltan: wait
<zyga> bzoltan: so I still haven't created the kit
<zyga> (doing that does nothing)
<zyga> bzoltan: creating package from the publish tab
<zyga> bzoltan: that was it, now what?
<bzoltan> zyga:  change the framework to 14.04
<zyga> bzoltan: ah
<zyga> bzoltan: any specific one?
<bzoltan> zyga: ubuntu-sdk-14.04 will make it ...
 * zyga restarts the emulator 
<zyga> bzoltan: ok,
<zyga> bzoltan: is there any save button or is that live?
<bzoltan> zyga:  it is a bug in the platform that it accepts only 14.04
<zyga> bzoltan: I clicked on create package
<zyga> ah :)
 * zyga feels there's a few of known issues like that that noobs like me stumble upon
<zyga> bzoltan: ok, what next?
<bzoltan> zyga:  it is nothing about your competence.. believe me, this machinary has dozen moving parts.
<bzoltan> zyga:  go back to the editing tab and hit Ctrl-F12
<zyga> bzoltan: ok, so emulator seems stuck on the locker screen, I can phablet-shell in (nothing busy on CPU there)
<zyga> bzoltan: qt creator is 50% busy all the time though
<zyga> ok
<bzoltan> zyga:  does not the emulator reacot on mouse events?
<zyga> bzoltan: nope
<zyga> bzoltan: it used to earlier today ;)
<zyga> bzoltan: it's not too reliable
<zyga> bzoltan: the outcome is better than before though
<zyga> bzoltan: changing the framework helped
<zyga> bzoltan: this is what ctrl+F12 does http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7625326/
<zyga> bzoltan: it still seems to want to run it but it hangs there
<zyga> bzoltan: I'll remove the emulator device
<zyga> bzoltan: and try with nexus 7
<bzoltan> zyga: running the app is like creating a click package, installig it and running the app
<zyga> bzoltan: do I need to click the "autocreate" button for a real device before using ctrl+f12?
<bzoltan> zyga:  your emulator image seems to be busted
<zyga> bzoltan: fresh emulator, I'll wipe cache and rebuild it in the background later
<bzoltan> zyga:  you do not need any kit for running a pure qml app
<zyga> ok
<zyga> bzoltan: trying...
<zyga> bzoltan: ok, that worked
<zyga> bzoltan: so far so good, that's far better than ever :)
<zyga> bzoltan: does that stream console.log and such?
<bzoltan> zyga:  try tro start the emulator and verify that is is responsive to mouse input and stuff
<zyga> bzoltan: so what do kits do?
<bzoltan> kits are good for the compiled project... like qml app with C++ plugin
<zyga> bzoltan: btw, I reported a bug on missing dependency between ubuntu-sdk and ubuntu-emulator
<zyga> bzoltan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-touch-meta/+bug/1328610
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1328610 in ubuntu-touch-meta (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-sdk cannot create emulator device without depending on ubuntu-emulator (missing dependency)" [Undecided,New]
<zyga> bzoltan: any C++ plugin or one built along with the app?
<bzoltan> zyga: thanks
<zyga> bzoltan: I assume the latter
<zyga> bzoltan: as we have lots of plugins that are bundled with the app
<bzoltan> zyga: positive...
<zyga> er sdk
<zyga> ok
<zyga> bzoltan: ok, so this is far closer to what I needed :)
<zyga> bzoltan: I'll try to get the emulator started again
<zyga> bzoltan: tomorrow I'll probably bug you and others about frameworks, I want to add pyotherside to the default set of frameworks and see how that works
<zyga> bzoltan: can you walk me through an app with C++ qml plugin (like pyotherside) and how I need to use kits to use them?
<bzoltan> zyga:  I liked the idea of supporting pyotherside :)
<bzoltan> zyga:  Are you in .pl?
<zyga> bzoltan: yes
<zyga> bzoltan: currently, I normally live in .es
<bzoltan> zyga:  wow :)
<zyga> bzoltan: where are you from? :)
<bzoltan> zyga: I am right now in .hu but normally I am in .fi
<zyga> heheh
<bzoltan> zyga: I am Hungarian :) my wife is from Finland. I love Poland :) and Estonia
<zyga> bzoltan: can I try to see which apparmor confinment restrictions would prevent pyotherside from running by pretending to use pyotherside as my private qml plugin?
<zyga> bzoltan: \o/ :-)
<bzoltan> zyga:  try, I do not think you will have any probelm
<popey> awe_: where should voicemail notification related bugs go?
<zyga> bzoltan: hmm, not sure how to get started with that, I got pyotherside packaged, can I copy the armhf binary and pretend I built that to cut some time?
<zyga> bzoltan: (I mean get the armhf deb, unpack the .so file and stick that into my project somehow)
<zyga> bzoltan: and deploy that as a part of an app to a device?
<awe_> popey, popey I would say either messaging-indicator or ofono would be good candidates, depending on what the bug is...
<bzoltan> zyga: the click packaging and the confinement  is happy with everything what is in the package... the package is your sandbox.. you can put there quake3 or MS Office if you ant
<popey> awe_: getting no notification at all that you have a voicemail message waiting
<zyga> bzoltan: ok, let me see....
<zyga> bzoltan: should I create a new project to get some manifest bits "right"?
<zyga> bzoltan: I'm quite unfamiliar with how those work
<bzoltan> zyga:  that is exactly what you sould do ...
<awe_> popey, OK then add to ofono and we can move if need be..
<zyga> bzoltan: there's a qml-and-c++ template app
<zyga> ok
<popey> awe_: thanks
<awe_> np
<popey> frecel: ^ "ubuntu-bug ofono"
<bzoltan> zyga: for the qml with C++ you will need a click chroot too
<zyga> bzoltan: oh, I recall building those ones
<zyga> once
<bzoltan> zyga:  let's talk about it tomorrow and pull zbenjamin into the talk too
<zyga> bzoltan: will qt creator handle that automatically?
<zyga> bzoltan: ok
<zyga> bzoltan: thanks for your time :)
<zyga> bzoltan: I'll catch you tomorrow
<bzoltan> zyga: no problem :) happy to help
<zyga> bzoltan: are you going to budapest by any chance?
<bzoltan> zyga: I am in faaaar countryside.. Karta village right now. Damn dark and damn nothing out there.. maybe dogs
<zyga> bzoltan: I mean the sprint
<bzoltan> zyga: Sprint in BP? When?
<zyga> bzoltan: 22nd this month
<bzoltan> zyga: wow... did not know about that
 * zyga creates 14.04 click target
<bzoltan> zyga:  what sprint is that?
<zyga> bzoltan: PES sprint, probably not affecting you
<zyga> bzoltan: I was just being curous
<zyga> curious
 * bzoltan is underinformed
<zyga> bzoltan: lots of sprints all the time ;)
<zyga> bzoltan: I hope you got to malta at least, we didn't
<bzoltan> zyga:  Yes, i was there... i would have traded in to Budapest :)
<bzoltan> zyga:  but must admit that seafood was great in malta
<zyga> bzoltan: really? malta was amazing according to what people tell me
<zyga> bzoltan: I was in budapest once for a linaro event
<bzoltan> zyga:  just the 6 hours flights I did not like
<zyga> bzoltan: nice combination of Poland-like familiarity and pretty architecture
<zyga> bzoltan: hehe
<zyga> bzoltan: no sprints in Hong Kong I guess ;)
<zyga> bzoltan: anyway, thanks for your time, it's really late now
<bzoltan> zyga:  LOL...
<bzoltan> zyga: hell it is :) late
<bzoltan> zyga:  dobranoc ... i have learned it in Warsaw few years back after eating a trackload sized golonka with local fellows.
<zyga> bzoltan: :-)
<zyga> bzoltan: adeu (that's catalan)
<slangasek> achiang: yes, I'll have a look at the seed change
<achiang> slangasek: thank you
#ubuntu-touch 2014-06-11
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Ferris Bueller Day! :-D
<ogra_> cking, any reason to not seed cpustat, eventstat, powerstat  and health-check too ?
<cking> no reason I can think of
<ogra_> ok, adding them ...
<cking> and forkstat perhaps?
<ogra_> lets get suspend-blocker into the archive asap too
<ogra_> yeah, forkstat was in the discussion yesterday
<ogra_> already got it
<cking> ack
<cking> ogra_, my only concern with suspend-blocker is that it is tied to the specific kernels we use on the phone devices and it's not a generic tool
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> i would have said just add a dependency ... but we dont install the kernel packages at all
<cking> yep, that's part of the issue really
<ogra_> you could depend on the specific initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch package ... but that will likely break on amd64 and i386 ... so not a good option either
<cking> mmm, i've not got the packaging know-how to figure this out
<ogra_> i dont know a solution of the top of my head but will think about it
<cking> ok, thanks :-)
<ogra_> hmm, why did slangasek's change not make it out of proposed last night
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> unity-scope-click failed
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> cjwatson, did the click API change recently ? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#ubuntu-touch-meta seems to be stuck due to unity-scope-click being ftbfs
<north> abeato: Apart from rilmodem, does ofono work like normal RIL - RIL daemon + RIL driver ? If so, how do the concept of atoms and plugins chip in ?
<oSoMoN> Mirv, hey, I’m looking at bug #1328841, what version of oxide did you rebuild against qt 5.3 ?
<ubot5> bug 1328841 in webbrowser-app "webbrowser slowed down on Qt 5.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1328841
<oSoMoN> is it the version in trusty?
<oSoMoN> well, actually the version in utopic is the same as in trusty, until we do a new release
<oSoMoN> i.e., did you just do a simple rebuild of the version in the archive against qt 5.3?
<oSoMoN> if so, then it’s likely that compositing is not enabled, hence the general slowdown and clipping errors
<Mirv> oSoMoN: check the PPA https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-005/+packages - a rebuild of the lataest one in archive
<Mirv> a simple rebuild indeed
<oSoMoN> Mirv, ok, so that explains it, when a new version of oxide hits the archive (hopefully later this week), another rebuild should make the issue go away
<oSoMoN> I’ll comment on the bug
<Mirv> oSoMoN: ah, that'd be great then. thanks for commenting!
<Mirv> I'll then rebuild it again, too, since it's one of the packages that depends on qtbase-abi-5-2-1 -> required rebuild
<rsalveti> ogra_: ChickenCutlass: one problem I found yesterday, is that we now have 2 pulseaudio instances running at the same time
<rsalveti> because of the split-greeter
<ChickenCutlass> that’s not good
<rsalveti> it seems we now have 2 maliit-servers running
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti: I noticed we have 2 of everything
<rsalveti> and that's the main process that triggers pulse
<ChickenCutlass> lots of extra memory
<rsalveti> yeah =\
<rsalveti> where is mterry?
<ogra_> rsalveti, yes, i told you so yesterday
<ogra_> we run two sessions
<ogra_> one for the lightdm user and one ofr phablet
<rsalveti> right, but didn't know we had 2 pulse running
<rsalveti> as that might cause additional issues for me
<rsalveti> not sure if we really need 2 though
<seb128> the lightdm session shouldn't be running when the phone is unlocked though?
<rsalveti> it's always running
<seb128> why?
<rsalveti> not sure, need to ask mterry
<seb128> on desktop we don't run the greeter all the time
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, rsalveti, additionally to running two sessions there is also bug 1325580
<ubot5> bug 1325580 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "after split greeter landing unity8 and the greeter consume a lot more memory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1325580
<seb128> rsalveti, well, split greeter or lock-in-session both have tradeoffs
<ogra_> seb128, on desktop we dont run the greeter at all once autologin is enabled
<seb128> the main motivation for the split greeter was to have only 1 implementation of the lock screen
<ogra_> but here the greeter is the lockscreen
<seb128> rather than one in lightdm and one in session
<ogra_> right
<seb128> ogra_, no, the lock screen is unity on desktop
<ogra_> so you need to run it all the time in case the user locks the screen
<ogra_> ah
<rsalveti> I know the reasoning, just don't like much the side effects
<seb128> right, it's all tradeoffs
<seb128> we could decide to change back the approach
<ogra_> i think we should at least be able to sigstop the stuff
<ogra_> that will still eat your RAM though
<seb128> well, I don't see why it needs to run when the screen is not locked
<seb128> on desktop we close it on login
<seb128> and open it back on switch user
<ogra_> probably because spawining all the stuff takes to long
<seb128> which is sort of a lock case
<rsalveti> right, spawning everything every time the user locks the screen might not be ideal
<ogra_> i guess only mterry can asnwer this properly though
<rsalveti> might consume too much cpu then
<rsalveti> and that will eat your battery
<ogra_> right, sigstop should work though
<ogra_> but still ... eats your RAM ...
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_: I am worried about the extra memeory overhead
<rsalveti> not sure we can have a workaround for the amount of ram consumed though
<rsalveti> specially on bq, that we have ~900mb of ram
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti: already, do a ps and its like way too many processes
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, yes, it got pretty noticeable n dogfooding ... i can definitely only have half of the webapps open i usually use here
<ChickenCutlass> its bad
<ogra_> before they start respawning
<pitti> hello
<pitti> ah, freenode is back :)
<rsalveti> right
<ogra_> (and losing their history ... i wouldnt mind the respawning if i wouldnt lose that all the time)
<pitti> does anyone know how I can run a click app on the phone from teh command line?
<ogra_> ubuntu-app-launch
<pitti> I ssh'ed in, then did cd `click pkgdir com.ubuntu.calculator`
<pitti> and then what's in the .desktop file:
<ogra_> with the full app name (including the version) as the key
<pitti> $ qmlscene -qt5 ubuntu-calculator-app.qml
<pitti> QUbuntu: Could not create application instance
<pitti> Abgebrochen (Speicherabzug geschrieben)
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> you need --desktop_file_hint=
<ogra_> point it to any .desktop file
<pitti> well, if that's in the .desktop file, how does Unity start that?
<ogra_> it doesnt use the .desktop file
<seb128> pitti, using ubuntu-app-launch
<ogra_> thats a silly bug in qmlscene ... you need to hand over the option but it wont actually be used for anything
<pitti> seb128: I did play with that, but I coudln't get it to do anything useful (at least not in a chroot)
<seb128> pitti, tedg might be able to help you there
<pitti> $ ubuntu-app-launch com.ubuntu.calculator
<pitti> ** (process:4489): WARNING **: Unable to find keyfile for application 'com.ubuntu.calculator'
<pitti> com.ubuntu.calculator1.3.279
<pitti> but click list has that ^
<rsalveti> ogra_: wonder if we can at least not start 2 maliit-servers
<pitti> err, with a tab between name and version
<ogra_> pitti, ubuntu-app-launch com.ubuntu.gallery_gallery_2.9.1.989
<rsalveti> ogra_: how would you use the keyboard on the lock screen?
<seb128> pitti, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/ubuntu-app-launch might have useful info?
<seb128> pitti, " upstart-app-launch com.ubuntu.clock_clock_$(version from click list)"
<ogra_> pitti, you need the version (you can assemble the actual name from "click list" output)
<pitti> ah, that works:
<pitti> ubuntu-app-launch com.ubuntu.calculator_calculator_1.3.279
<ogra_> yeah
<pitti> ok, so I have two questions:
<ogra_> rsalveti, i have no idea
<pitti> - what's the _calculator_ and how do I find out what to put there?
<pitti> - why does the .desktop file have a non-working Exec= ?
<ogra_> rsalveti, i know that password input, number input and pattern are on the RTM list though
<ogra_> iirc
<ogra_> pitti, Exec= thats the app confinement stuff mangling it when you "click install" the package
<rsalveti> ogra_: oh, right =\
<rsalveti> that's annoying
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> on BQ specifically i guess
<davmor2> rsalveti: telepathically you just think your password and the chip in your head transmits it to the device......Next you'll be saying that you don't have a chip in your head won't you :D
<ogra_> with the lower ram
<rsalveti> ogra_: my problem is now that I need to coordinate 2 pulses
<rsalveti> not sure if the current droid code supports that nicely
<ogra_> davmor2, he told us it was "eye lasering" back then when they programmmed it ;)
<pitti> ogra_: thanks; any idea what the _calculator_ bit is and where I can get it from?
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, for single user systems we *could* run a system pulse ... couldnt we ?
<ogra_> pitti, nops
<rsalveti> that's a workaround, yes, but trying to avoid that initially
<ogra_> seems to always just be a duplication of the former word
<rsalveti> running pulse as root is not cool :-)
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> well, we would need a pulse user
<ogra_> or some such
<rsalveti> could just run one as lightdm though, and make phablet user to use that
<rsalveti> or something along that line
<pitti> ogra_: and finally (sorry, --help doesn't work nor is there a manpage), any idea how to run it in the foreground?
<ogra_> then we wouldnt be able to stop the lightdm session though
<pitti> it just seems to spawn off into the background, which is rather inconvenient for testing and debugging
<pitti> i. e. like with qmlscene
<ogra_> pitti, sorry, no, wait for tedg
<pitti> ogra_: ok; thanks for your help!
<ogra_> there is surely a debug option or some such
<pitti> seb128: thanks to you, too
<seb128> pitti, yw!
<tedg> pitti, Good morning
<pitti> seb128: with --desktop_file_hint it indeed at least starts, just whines bitterly about "WARNING **: Unable to register app: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: Invalid application ID" and other things
<pitti> hey tedg, how are you?
<jibel> pitti, I think it's the key of the hook in click info
<tedg> Yeah, don't get used to desktop_file_hint, it should die soon :-)
<ogra_> pitti, you are the phablet user, right ?
<ogra_> (usng phablet-shell instead of adb)
<tedg> pitti, Good, what are you trying to do? Start calculator?
<pitti> ogra_: "ssh phablet@nexus" over forwarded ssh port, yes
<pitti> tedg: right; I'm trying to figure out how to start a generic .click app for testing
<ogra_> k
<pitti> tedg: I first tried with the Exec= line in the .desktop file, but that doesn't work (that needs this --desktop_file_hint= thing)
<tedg> pitti, Specifically for testing (i.e. testing env vars) or just to test it.
<davmor2> ogra_, rsalveti: Thinking outside the box when you select the login option can that phablet account not then spawn the keyboard?  That would then help with multiple accounts too right?
<pitti> tedg: then I got told about upstart-app-launch
<tedg> pitti, Yes, the desktop files are only for legacy desktops, they're a misnomer.
<pitti> tedg: well, what would e. g. autopilot or an autopkgtest call?
<rsalveti> davmor2: problem is that we might have user specific configs for the keyboard as well
<ogra_> davmor2, yeah, prob is that it is not that easy ...
<ogra_> right
<rsalveti> unless the keyboard can react to that dynamically
<tedg> pitti, Autopilot is using the GI bindings to call the start function in libual.
<ogra_> and the indicators are started by default for all sessions ... that would need some config hackery
<pitti> tedg: u-a-l doesn't have --help or manpages; is there an option to run the app in the foreground?
<rsalveti> but duplicating everything doesn't seems right though
<tedg> pitti, We have two start functions, one for testing flags and one with out.
<tedg> pitti, No, it always executes under Upstart
<tedg> pitti, Signals about what it's doing and the log file path, etc all are in the lib.
<davmor2> ogra_, rsalveti: how does lightdm do it now if you have the a11y on screen keyboard up?
<ogra_> davmor2, thats not using a server in the backend
<ogra_> the desktop OSK is a standalone app ... malitt is a server/client thing
<ogra_> *maliit
<rsalveti> wonder what would happen if during a call, you call greeter again and decide to start another user session
<rsalveti> or just calling greeter
<rsalveti> the mic/speaker would come from the phablet session
<pitti> tedg: so what does u-a-l do with that app ID?
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, it should stick to the currently open connection
<rsalveti> right, and would that be right?
<rsalveti> in the desktop use case the audio stream is corked
<ogra_> if there is a call running ? sure
<pitti> tedg: oh, and wrt. to its argument: that's com.ubuntu.calculator_calculator_1.3.279 ; the first part is from "click list", the third the corresponding version from "click list", but what's the second (_calculator_)?
<ogra_> yeah, thats logind
<rsalveti> right, because otherwise the audio will go over the other session
<ogra_> if you lose your active seat it supends pulse
<davmor2> ogra_: :(
<rsalveti> yeah, there are quite a few specifics that we need to handle here
<tedg> pitti, We take the app id and create an upstart job instance with it.
<tedg> pitti, The second is the application, there can be multiple apps in a click package.
<tedg> pitti, There's upstart-app-triplet that'll help build them.
<pitti> tedg: ah, does com.ubuntu.calculator_calculator.desktop map directly to these first two parts?
<pitti> $ ubuntu-app-triplet com.ubuntu.calculator
<pitti> com.ubuntu.calculator_calculator_1.3.279
<pitti> tedg: ah, I see
<tedg> pitti, For most of our packages there's only one app though.
<pitti> tedg: what would u-app-triplet do if there's more than one? print a list of all triplets?
<tedg> pitti, It chooses the first one. You can adjust it to by passing "first-listed-app" or "last-listed-app" for the app name.
<dobey> whom can we lobby to, in order to get proper official support for N5 (since its hardware more closely matches what the Meizu phone will ship with)?
<pitti> tedg: ah, splendid; many thanks for your help!
<davmor2> popey, pmcgowan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1324105  I knew there was a bug :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1324105 in Ubuntu Music App "music-app crashed with SIGSEGV in GriloDataSource::removeModel() when using with Qt 5.3" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<davmor2> popey: so it's grilo causing the crash so I guess once they move to the new version they lose grilo maybe?
<pmcgowan> davmor2, ah so indeed looks like scanning
<popey> k
<davmor2> I remember timo telling me that musicplayer was the only hold back on multimedia which certainly seems to be the case although I haven't try camera so I'll do that today
<pitti> rsalveti: is it possible to pass qemu options to ubuntu-emulator? I'm particularly interested in -snapshot, i. e. I want a transient overlay
<rsalveti> pitti: yes, just not with ubuntu-emulator run, but there's a way to give qemu arguments
<davmor2> popey, pmcgowan: so the camera app doesn't seem to fill the screen on flo in qt5.3 there is a black boarder on both sides
<rsalveti> we also use snapshots internally
<pmcgowan> davmor2, how about media player
<ogra_> davmor2, like on mako today ?
<pmcgowan> or gallery slideshow
<pitti> rsalveti: oh, I suppose "ubuntu-emulator snapshot --revert-pristine trusty
<pitti> rsalveti: pretty much does what I need
<rsalveti> pitti: see goge-ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-emulator/run.go
<rsalveti> oh, great then
<pmcgowan> ogra_, oh?
<rsalveti> :-)
<ogra_> trusty ... heh
<pitti> well, I copied that from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Emulator :)
<ogra_> pmcgowan, i got dark grey stripes in the camera app on the sides ... like ... since forever
<ogra_> davmor2, ^^
<pmcgowan> ogra_, yeah, I never noticed that
<davmor2> http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-06-11-142821.png
<davmor2> ogra_: that wasn't always the case I'm sure
<ogra_> davmor2, it is like that since an eternity though
<ogra_> but yeah, there were versions where it wasnt like that
<davmor2> maybe I wasn't looking that closely and was concentrating more on the transfer to gallery :)
<pmcgowan> davmor2, bug it for ugo then if its not logged
<ogra_> pmcgowan, camera-app bugs currently get the response "it is being re-written anyway" ...
<davmor2> pmcgowan: it's on mako but it is far more noticeable on flo
<davmor2> indeed
<ogra_> we should just make sure the new app doesnt have it also
<pmcgowan> ogra_, could be appropriate for this bug but god to log
<pmcgowan> good
<davmor2> omg it's really bad on manta the thinkness scales with the screen increase
<ogra_> thinkness ?
<ogra_> funny word :)
<davmor2> thickness even
<cjwatson> ogra_: unity-scope-click> No, that's a new warning emitted by gcc-4.9; pitti has already forwarded it to dobey
<ogra_> ah, cool
<pitti> yay (not!) -Werror in production builds..
<ogra_> yeah
<sil2100> dholbach: hey!
<pitti> hm, seems the emulator still doesn't like me; 10 minutes, and it's still black, and no progress any more on the terminal
<dholbach> hey sil2100
<sil2100> dholbach: so, our session is in an hour, right?
<ogra_> pitti, did you build an i386 one ?
<ogra_> the armhf one is no fun ...
<pitti> ogra_: no, armhf; I'll try with x86 now
<dholbach> sil2100, yes, 1h20m
<dholbach> sil2100, with a majority of the session covered in xnox session, I think I could just quickly summarise the workflow for getting something in the distro the usual way, and then resort to asking you questions about the citrain process and everything and relay questions - what do you think?
<sil2100> dholbach: since xnox has his in 20 mintues - should we also join his session?
<sil2100> dholbach: ok ;)
<sil2100> dholbach: anyway, since 'our' session is on the client track, I guess we'll simply cover things there
<sil2100> I have some slides so I can quickly overview what CI Train is about and how to release through it
<dholbach> nice!
<dholbach> yeah, I had to put it into the client track because everything else was full yesterday when I looked
<davmor2> rickspencer3: you are live I know it's the wrong channel I don't care though
<cwayne> davmor2: hahahah
<pitti> rsalveti: hm, I tried "ubuntu-emulator snapshot --revert-pristine adt", but I still have all of my files in /home/phablet/; is that meant/known to only affect some images/partitions?
<rsalveti> pitti: hm, no, should revert everything in theory
 * pitti destroys and re-creates
<rsalveti> might be a bug
<pitti> rsalveti: I'll reproduce and file it
<rsalveti> thanks
<pitti> I was actually about to file the crasher
<pitti> rsalveti: oh, sounds pretty much like bug 1320307
<ubot5> bug 1320307 in goget-ubuntu-touch (Ubuntu) "snapshot command doesn't work with x86" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1320307
<rsalveti> hm
<pitti> qemu-img snapshot -l actually does show "pristine"
<seb128> mterry, hey
<pitti> rsalveti: /home/phablet is on sdcard.img?
<mterry> seb128, heyo
<rsalveti> pitti: yeah, everything is part of sdcard.img
<seb128> mterry, the "wizard isn't in production" was a "landing team is not going to fall on us if there is a bug" ... doesn't mean we should land buggy code, but there is less pressure to be careful
<mterry> seb128, not sure I follow -- I was just saying that I'd like to consider turning wizard on in production images in the relatively short term
<seb128> mterry, yeah, I know ... sorry, I was just clarifying my comment
<seb128> or trying to
<seb128> +1 to turn it soon
<mterry> :)
<seb128> but I would do "flush the queue"
<seb128> test the wizard then
<mterry> seb128, the queue of wizard branches?  Sure
<seb128> and fix/iterate if it's not good enough
<seb128> then turn it on
<ogra_> turn it on !!!
<mterry> Yar
<ogra_> and the boot animation too!
<mterry> ogra_, boot animation isn't on my RTM list, meh
<mterry> :)
<ogra_> pfft
<mterry> Plus, it probably needs a tweak to be killed after sessions starts
<oSoMoN> rsalveti, hey, I’m trying to use the X86 emulator on my laptop, but it hangs at startup (I just created an instance an hour ago or so), here’s the output I’m getting: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7628986/
<ogra_> mterry, btw, you missed a discussion this moring about why the greeter session runs all the time
<mterry> ogra_, oh yeah.  OK.  Were there people that were able to answer that?  Cause I can if it matters
<ogra_> it eats quite some amount of RAM ... which we will be very low on on the prod. phones
<ogra_> mterry, right, rsalveti, seb128 and i were wondering what we can do about it
<mterry> ogra_, right.  So (A) I imagine 95% of the lifetime of a phone is spent in locked mode, so the 5% case is less interesting in my mind.  And (B) it was done that way for instantaneous locking -- otherwise we have to bring up a greeter session.  We tried that first, but it was a pain point for Design
<ogra_> mterry, well, we will only have 1G for everything on BQ
<ogra_> and the N4 already is very low on ram with the recent images
<ogra_> (and N4 has 2G ... i cant even run two apps without the bg one being killed all the time)
<mterry> ogra_, understood.  The memory loss is due to some crazy memory usage by maliit-server that needs to be investigated and also unity8's core is very beefy, which needs investigation.  But we are probably going to revert split greeter for phone, but keep it for desktop images
<ogra_> mterry, we should also have a way to SIGSTOP the whole session imho ...
<mterry> ogra_, does that free the memory?
<ogra_> so it at least wont eat your CPU
<mterry> ogra_, Ah
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> but the CPU cycles
<mterry> ogra_, it would be nice if we could swap the whole thing to disk
<ogra_> battery life became horrid with split greeter
<mterry> ogra_, I didn't think the CPU cycles were much
<ogra_> my phone doesnt survive half a day anymore when i use it as i did before
<mterry> never seemed like much in top anyway
<ogra_> (it used to last a day)
<mterry> but maybe it adds up.  Wonder what it is doing all that time.
<rsalveti> oSoMoN: the output is fine, see if you can access with adb shell
<rsalveti> one thing I noticed:
<mterry> But anything the greeter is doing, the shell is too.  Bugs to be fixed
<rsalveti> emulator: No kvm device file detected
<rsalveti> without kvm it will be a bit slow
<oSoMoN> rsalveti, how do I enable kvm?
<rsalveti> oSoMoN: it tries to find /dev/kvm, maybe that is not enabled in your bios
<ogra_> mterry, well, does the greeter stop everything if the phone suspends ?
<mterry> ogra_, as much as the shell does?
<oSoMoN> rsalveti, after running "ubuntu-emulator run", am I not supposed to be dropped in an SSH shell prompt to the device? I’m not getting anything, and the emulator screen is black
<ogra_> oSoMoN, did you build an i386 emulator ?
<ogra_> or an armhf one
<ogra_> armhf is painfully slow
<rsalveti> oSoMoN: no, you need to use adb shell or phablet-shell to have access to it
<oSoMoN> ogra_, I tried armhf first, then fell back to i386, but no luck still
<rsalveti> that window you started it will remain open with the output from qemu
<rsalveti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Emulator#Using_the_emulator
<oSoMoN> ok
 * oSoMoN RTFM
<pmcgowan> oSoMoN, ironically there is a session right now on using the emulator ;)
<oSoMoN_> rsalveti, ok, I can adb shell into the device, but still nothing on the emulator screen
<rsalveti> oSoMoN_: run ps and top, and see what is happening in there
<brendand> Mirv, do you know anything about QtContacts module?
<oSoMoN_> rsalveti, init consumes 10% CPU constantly, unity8 is running
<rsalveti> might just be too slow because kvm is disabled
<rsalveti> see if you can enable that first
<Mirv> brendand: no, but renato does (he contributes to upstream development as well)
<seb128> mterry, is the wizard supposed to run on unity7 session?
<mterry> seb128, no
<seb128> mterry, it aborts on libmirplatformgraphics.so code
<seb128> :-(
<mterry> seb128, it listens for unity8-greeter upstart signals
<seb128> mterry, well I tried to run the command manually
<mterry> seb128, though I suppose that will need editing now that we're going to make the greeter optional on phones
<mterry> seb128, aborted...  with any particular message?  Are you running under mir?
<seb128> mterry, no, I'm running unity7 :p
<seb128> I was trying to test it on my desktop
<seb128> that used to work
<mterry> ah yeah
<mterry> seb128, you people and your "Desktops"
<mterry> Well I suppose I should say you people and your X desktops
<mterry> Mir desktop would in theory work
<seb128> mterry, I'm trying to run it on unity8-desktop-mir, but I guess I need to hack the upstart job there
<seb128> no luck starting it from the dash either :/
<seb128> hitting an exception in libmirserver.so
 * seb128 needs to unbrick phone to test
<seb128> mterry, I'm going to trust your testing and put that in a silo
<seb128> one day those things are going to run on unity8-mir-desktop!
<mterry> seb128, hrm
<mterry> seb128, I only tested on phone
<seb128> mterry, yeah, which is the right place to test it
<seb128> it's only that my phone is bricked atm
<seb128> so I was trying to test somewhere else
<sarnold> I don't know how far along our mobile pdf viewer is, but this might be interesting to consider if we're not very far along: http://www.foxitsoftware.com/blog/?p=641
<ogra_> sarnold, it is pretty much stalled afaik
<ogra_> since it need deep integration with the underlying architecture that nobody did yet
<ogra_> (content hub etc ... you cant just open pdfs ... the app needs to be written for the architectural design)
<sarnold> ogra_: I figured it'd be a fair amount of work..
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> we already ship all bits and pieces (poppler mainly)
<ogra_> just missing all the integration
<dobey> i wonder if reverting the split greeter will fix the screen not waking up issue on n5
 * ogra_ doubts that 
<mhall119> ogra_: theibaud is giving you a run for most apps published
<ogra_> haha, yeah, i noticed
<ogra_> after i landed ten games he landed 10 french apps
<mhall119> on a related note, beuno we sure could use a way to filter apps by language
<ogra_> mhall119, you can already ...
<ogra_> up to the developer
<mhall119> where?
<ogra_> in the submission form
<ogra_> final page before you provide the click app foor review
<ogra_> *for
<beuno> mhall119, filte where?
<mhall119> beuno: in the results from the store
<ogra_> beuno, by target audience/language
<mhall119> I have a lot of apps available to install in a language I don't speak
<ogra_> because the dev didnt restrict them
<beuno> right
<beuno> correct
<mhall119> ogra_: I see how to limit my app by country, but not by language
<beuno> and they also may be punching in a foreign language in the english description field
<ogra_> right ... i thought they were the same ...
<beuno> which may be a UI issue
<ogra_> but it is indeed by country
<mhall119> beuno: quite often, yes
<beuno> so language should be automatic
<mhall119> so I think this wouldn't so much be "Don't let non-French speakers download my app", but rather "My apps is available in French and German" and then if the user says "I only speak English" it won't show that one
<beuno> if your device is in english, you should only see apps in english
<ogra_> i dont really want that ...
<beuno> the apis are certainly there for the scope to allow users to select languages
<ogra_> i might want to keep my phone in english but still use german apps
<mhall119> it's decent enough for the first release
<beuno> but maybe we need to think about this a bit
<ogra_> and because i'm weird i would want to use a french keyboard in that setup
<popey> +1
<popey> (to ogra_ being weird)
<rickspencer3> uh, even I would want to see French apps, but would certainly keep my phone in English
<ogra_> heh
<brendand> plars, hey
<rickspencer3> what's wrong with just showing all the apps?
<popey> we dont show all apps
<popey> only a subset
<beuno> well, the idea is that people would translate french apps, at least the description to english
<popey> only 100 are returned, which is IMO a problem
<ogra_> rickspencer3, that mhall119 needs to learn french ;)
<popey> I can't even see my own apps listed on my phone
<rickspencer3> ogra_, or he could just not install apps that have no English translation?
<ogra_> or that
<mhall119> rickspencer3: I do need to learn french, yes, but in the mean time the first ~20 apps being suggested to me in the Dash I can't understand
<ogra_> well, specifically the webapps (which are essentially just better bookmarks atm) are tricky
<rickspencer3> mhall119, well, wait until the apps page has the new design before we decide we need to make changes
<mhall119> I don't recall Android ever presenting me with French-only apps to install
<mhall119> ok, if there's *some* solution coming, I'm happy to wait
<rickspencer3> Android has 100s of Ks of apps
<rickspencer3> there are many problems to solve when we hit those numbers :)
<mhall119> rickspencer3: a large number of which I assume are not in English, but I still don't see those
<rickspencer3> mhall119, right, that's point
<ogra_> rickspencer3, how to spend our money and the like :P
<rickspencer3> we'll see
<rickspencer3> :)
<ogra_> if we have 100s of Ks of apps ... canonical will have 5000 employees too
<rickspencer3> I think when the apps are displayed in a sensible order (rather than in the reverse order they were uploaded) and are sensibly categorized ... a solution may present itself
<beuno> agreed
<rickspencer3> or the problem may not seem so bad
<beuno> but we'll have to think about a good balance here
<ogra_> yeah
<rickspencer3> meantime, my apps should be on top .. always
<rickspencer3> that's the only firm rule I insist on
<beuno> otherwise maybe the phone will be popular in china and none of us will be able to install an app
<beuno> rickspencer3, that's why we have "if openid == 'rickspencer3'" everywhere
<brendand> "order by price"
<brendand> "order by name"
<brendand> "order by rickspencerishnish"
<rsalveti> ogra_: shouldn't we fix the crash files to use a timestamp in the name as well?
<rsalveti> said that in #ubuntu-devel yesterday but got no reply
<ogra_> rsalveti, they have a creation time in ls
<ogra_> isnt that enough ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: nops
<rsalveti> ogra_: once you get a crash file, you don't get any other from the same process
<rsalveti> until the crash is removed
<rsalveti> see on your desktop
<rsalveti> susres.2014-06-06_19:45:19.608452.crash
<rsalveti> there's a timestamp as well
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~$ ls /var/crash/
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~$
<ogra_> :P
<rsalveti> so you can get multiply crashes
<ogra_> my system is stable
<ogra_> :)
<rsalveti> *multiple
<rsalveti> haha, right
<ogra_> well, we could indeed add a timestamp
<ogra_> i thought they append an integer for foollowup craches
<ogra_> *crashes
<rsalveti> I raised this to bdmurray during the sprint, and he thought we were already using timestamps
<ogra_> rsalveti, we should drag bdmurry into a hangout next week ;)
<rsalveti> yup
<ogra_> since it is his baby now
<tedg> rsalveti, I brought this up before and pitti brought up the concern that we'd over report crashes.
<tedg> i.e. running the same app and crashing the same way 20 times isn't useful data.
<rsalveti> right, that's true, but we're also losing useful crashes
<tedg> Personally, I think we should let the stack trace dedup handle that.
<rsalveti> as once you got a single crash, and keep using the phone, you'll never get any other crash for the same process
<tedg> We have a bunch that are things like qmlscene that *aren't* the same app, even if the same path.
<tedg> rsalveti, I think they clear at some point, but I'm not sure the mechanism there.
<rsalveti> I think we just enabled cron
<rsalveti> not sure yet if enabled on latest image though
<rsalveti> ogra_ was working on that
<rsalveti> but without cron we don't have anyone cleaning that up automatically
<ogra_> rsalveti, thats still in discussion
<ogra_> if we ship a cron daemon it will be anacron, not cron itself
<ogra_> and it will need s good bunch of diverts so the std. desktop cron jobs dont kick off
<ogra_> s/s/a/
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> so yeah, short answer is that we're not erasing any crash file
<rsalveti> :-)
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> until we either have anacron seeded or have whoopsie immediately send them
<asac> i think whoopsie doesnt work either, right?
<asac> or does it autosubmit now?
<ogra_> it could if we had a cron daemon
<asac> can we please remove cron from the image?
<ogra_> all bits and pieces are in place afaik
<asac> oh its gone?
<ogra_> asac, it isnt on there yet .... which causes tons of issues
<asac> misread what you said: )
<asac> its great
<ogra_> no its not
<asac> cron needs to die
<rsalveti> yeah, we're trying to add it
<rsalveti> not remove it
<asac> its the tool of the devil
<ogra_> it makes our logs grow eternally
<rsalveti> haha, right
<asac> encourages hacky solutions for hacky problems :)
<ogra_> including app logs
<asac> we can make an api that uses alarms type of stuff to do things on a schedule
<ogra_> asac, we wouldnt ship cron but anacron ... so you dont wake up the device ... and we would have to remove all existing cron jobs
<ogra_> only keeping logrotate and whoopsie active
<asac> does android ship cron or anacron?
<ogra_> no idea
<asac> check what our competitors are doing
<ogra_> probably their own implementation of something similar
<tedg> systemd will solve all these problems of choice.
<asac> that might inspire us
<ogra_> asac, well, inventing something from scratch right now doesnt sound like a good idea for RTM
<asac> tedg: does systemd support crontab format?
<tedg> asac, Haven't looked that deeply, but I would guess not. Not their MO.
<ogra_> asac, and we need a solution for logs and whoopsie ... both are hooked in with cron already
<ogra_> i would say lets think about a cool solution at the next UOS ;)
<ogra_> and go with anacron for RTM ... and some clever logrotate setup
<asac> the hooks are super cheap; so their existance shouldnt be taken into the equation
<asac> what is not that cheap is the daemon; but we have many things running that could just call out
<ogra_> well, at this point of the release i'd like to rely on proven technology
<ogra_> we can still rip it out in an update and ship something shiny
<ogra_> but have something that we know works reliable for now
<asac> in practice, whatever we add will stay in there
<asac> for a while
<ogra_> sure
<asac> we dont even have tools to track technical debt and remember to go back
<ogra_> but there will be updates at some point
<ogra_> and i would like the phone to work til that point ;)
<asac> rsalveti: why are you trying? what is holding you back?
<asac> oh getting rid of all the cron files :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> i think i get it
<ogra_> asac, right
<asac> how about we chat with tvoss tomorrow about this problem
<ogra_> thats a pretty ugly bunch of diversions we need to add
<ogra_> other packages ship cron files ...
<ogra_> like dpkg ...
<ogra_> asac, we had a call with lool already
<asac> what did he say?
<ogra_> there are some workitems ...
<ogra_> if i could find the google doc now :P
<asac> who was on that call?
<ogra_> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1PKqrxzJbHqsHfsSnAqRdV1F42u-fXlh8nvTh8QFXNfY/edit?usp=drive_web
<ogra_> geez. stop jumping around with your cursor !
 * ogra_ thinks thats asac secretl plan for distracting people 
 * asac deletes everything :)
<asac> j.k.
<asac> damn there is history feature
<asac> so that doc starts off very good
<asac> but then it becomes a mess. i think i can envision how the meeting went :)
<ogra_> very coordinated ... the notes arent perhaps
<asac> anyway, dont feel distracted by me
<ogra_> asac, i think it is a good idea to use /dev/alarm as a long term solution and we should look deeper into that
<asac> the main reason i am still asking/looking is to understand how our grown decision making process works
<ogra_> just not for RTM
<asac> and how to improve the way we take architecture decision
<asac> s
<asac> but ignore that :)
<ogra_> well, the blocker for "true innovation" is always "but hey, will that work in convergence too"
<asac> please realize that we define the rules of what convergence mean; there is nothing saying that in convernge everything of the old world will be preserved in the same manner and all of the new world will also be there :)
<asac> anyway, not on topic here
<ogra_> no, but you will want to not reinvent all the wheels
<DX3M> Hi everyone.
<DX3M> Anyone know if the HTC M7ul port is still being worked on?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-06-12
<AskUbuntu> Can Ubuntu Touch be Installed on a Walton Primio ZX | http://askubuntu.com/q/482062
<Sudosandwich> Hello every one
<AskUbuntu> How can I get the list of contacts in an HTML5 ubuntu touch App | http://askubuntu.com/q/482106
<eynix> Hi
<eynix> I just saw the new "install" page and I couldn't find a "what's work" section, like the old install page
<eynix> Is the "main features" working properly ?
<eynix> SMS/calls/data ?
<eynix> Ok I found my answer in the IRC channel subject
<Wellark> seb128: I would need somebody to review https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/ubuntu-system-settings/flightmode/+merge/222907
<seb128> Wellark, cyphermox could be a good reviewer for that, he has been working on airplane mode on the backend side
<seb128> he knows that stack
<Wellark> seb128: I know that stack too. I just need somebody to look at the system-settings side and get an Approved on the code it self to get a silo
<Wellark> the QML, and CMakeLists.txt etc. etc.
<seb128> Wellark, right, and I'm suggesting cyphermox does the settings review
<seb128> he's been working on settings
<seb128> he would be a good reviewer
<Wellark> oh, cyphermox has been working with QML? cool :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Loving Day! :-D
<Elleo> mandel: does udm have support for receiving cookies from the calling app?
<mandel> Elleo, you can add it in the headers, right?
<mandel> Elleo, you can pass any header but the byte-range and that will be fwd to the server
<Elleo> mandel: is that exposed in the QML api, I didn't see anything obvious there?
<mandel> Elleo, ah, good question, let me check, we do support it in the cpp
 * mandel looks
<Elleo> mandel: it's in relation to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1329060
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1329060 in webbrowser-app "context menu not displayed for attachments in gmail" [High,New]
<Elleo> which is really two bugs, but the UDM related one is that we end up getting a gmail login page downloaded instead of an image, because we aren't sharing cookies
<Elleo> so it'll need to be done from QML since it's coming from the webbrowser-app
<mandel> Elleo, ok, so you are indeed correct that the qml does not expose it, in the cpp code the download struct can take a QMap<QString, QString> as the headers but it is only a read property
<Elleo> ah
<mandel> Elleo, do you need a read write property in the struct to expose it in the qml?
<mandel> Elleo, added udm to the bug
<Elleo> I would guess so; in the C++ it's only possible to set it via the Manager constructor, is that right?
<Elleo> which wouldn't really be an option via QML, ideally there it needs to be accessible as a read/write property so it can be treated declaratively
<mandel> Elleo, in the cpp you can pass the download struct to the manager and will create the download for you
<Elleo> ah, right; it wasn't the manager constructor I saw it was the "createDownload" method
<Elleo> which also offers headers as a separate parameter
<Elleo> but ideally we'd want to be able to set headers as a property on a SingleDownload QML element
<mandel> Elleo, ok, so we have to add a read-write property in the download client class, add a dbus method to set the headers and then expose it in the qml as a property
<Elleo> yeah, that'd be nicest from my perspective
<mandel> Elleo, and header can only be changed when the download has not started, sounds good?
<Elleo> yep, that makes sense
<mandel> Elleo, I think I can get that to you quite fast (you are lucky and I'm blocked a little by other people in the gps work :) )
<Elleo> mandel: awesome, thanks :)
<mandel> Elleo, I'll start on it right now, it probably means adding new methods and abi breaks, so I'll propose a branch with the current symbols and then that should let other project know that stuff was changed :)
<Elleo> I'll have to start digging around trying to work out how to get the cookies back out of oxide (and look at the other bits of that bug) so I've got plenty to do before it blocks
<Elleo> mandel: if it causes ABI breaks and the UDM C++ API is considered "public" you're probably going to run into problems landind it, as we now commit to things being built against 14.04 working on future phone releases
<Elleo> we ran into problems with that with content-hub
<mandel> Elleo, don't worry I'll take care of it :)
<mandel> Elleo, it is not truly public atm
<Elleo> okay, I'm happy to leave those headaches to you :P
<Elleo> mandel: http://techbase.kde.org/Policies/Binary_Compatibility_Issues_With_C++ <-- this might be helpful, it helped us get things a bit clearer as to exactly what we could/couldn't change
<mandel> Elleo, yes, I know that wiki by hard.. and the problem is that the exposed interface is virtual to simplify mocks to other projects and then ABI breaks.. the fun of working with cpp :-/
<Elleo> ah
<mandel> Elleo, nevertheless I know all the reverse dependencies of udm and they are all internal, so I have just to create a silo with a rebuild for all of them
<mandel> Elleo, fun fun, but you will have it for early tomorrow or this afternoon
<Elleo> mandel: that's awesome, thanks :)
<Agontuk> hello guys. I'm very interested in porting ubuntu touch in my device. I need to know how much space is required for the rom cause my device has no external storage and system partition is only 1GB
<mandel> Agontuk, AFAIK at the moment our system partition is 2 gb but not all of the space is used, ogra_ might be able to give you more decent info
<ogra_> Agontuk, we only use the /data partition ... you should have 3-4G free there
<Agontuk> my /data partition is 2GB, will it be ok ?
<ogra_> thats pretty low ... it might boot but you wont have much fun with it i suppose
<Agontuk> :(
<Agontuk> another thing, can we use standard android boot.img or we need ubuntu boot.img ?
<ogra_> you need to rebuild and patch your kernel and use the ubuntu initrd ... so you need the ubuntu boot..img
<Agontuk> I'm not sure how to pack the ubuntu ramdisk with zImage. Can you give me any device tree link as a reference ? I need to familiarize with the process :)
<ogra_> you dont, it all happens during the android build ... once you have your AOSP tree modified and have a properly working kernel tree it is all automatic
<Agontuk> Ohh, OK. I am worried cause we use a custom bootimg.mk file to pack the boot.img
<AskUbuntu> Unable to install Ubuntu Touch on Nexus 4 | http://askubuntu.com/q/482264
<asac> rsalveti: are you on yet?
<Wellark> where can I find logs for applications launched with ubuntu-app-launch?
<popey>  /home/phablet/.cache/upstart ?
<Wellark> nothing for system-settings there..
<Wellark> is there any way of launching apps from the command line+
<Wellark> seb128: ^
<Wellark> need to debug system-settings on the phone..
<seb128> yes, run "command --desktop_hint=...."
<seb128> look to the Exec line in the .desktop or run it from the dash and look at the ps output
<Wellark> ps output only shows "system-settings"
<seb128> weird
<Wellark> and trying to run that I get abort
<seb128> well, you need a --desktop_hint, otherwise mir doesn't like you
<Wellark> just saying it's not in the ps output :)
<seb128> it used to be
<Wellark> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ system-settings --desktop_hint=ubuntu-system-settings
<Wellark> system-settings: unrecognized option '--desktop_hint=ubuntu-system-settings'
<Wellark> QUbuntu: Could not create application instance
<Wellark> Aborted (core dumped)
<Wellark> I would only need the logs for now..
<Wellark> but can't find any.
<seb128> Wellark, that should be a full uri to a desktop file I think
<seb128> e.g desktop_hint=/usr/share/applications/system-setting.desktop, or whatver is the name
<Wellark> ok, but makes no difference anyway
<Laney> /usr/bin/system-settings --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/ubuntu-system-settings.desktop
<Laney> i've got that in my shell history
<Laney> desktop_file_hint :)
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> Wellark, ^
<Laney> how is core dumping a proper response to getting that wrong?
<Wellark> Laney: ok. now it started.
<Wellark> thanks! :)
<seb128> Laney, I think it's what happens to qtubuntu or something when mir denies you access to the server
<seb128> it should probably error out with a message rather than assert
<seb128> though the assert has the advantage to trigger bug reports about those cases
<Agontuk> if ubuntu-root folder is used to make ramdisk, then what's the use of *.rc files ?
<mhall119> daker: do you want to demo an app at today's lightning talk?
<daker> mhall119: i can't, a lot deadlines for me today :(
<seb128> who is working on ubuntu-keyboard? could we get https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/ubuntu-keyboard/feedback_sound_gsettings/+merge/212684 reviewed? it has been waiting in the since march
<mhall119> daker: no worries
<mhall119> ogra_: want to do a lightning talk where you create another webapp?
<ogra_> today ?
<mhall119> yeah, 1800 UTC
<ogra_> not really, sorry ... i have massivve network probs at home today
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> jdstrand: how about you? did you want to demo blabble?
<ogra_> (in case i can solve that i will piing you ... )
<jdstrand> sorry, I cannot today
<sil2100> seb128: oh, this didn't get merged yet? Damn...
<sil2100> seb128: currently it's bfiller and Elleo
<seb128> sil2100, no, it didn't :/
<seb128> Elleo, ^
<mhall119> dholbach: popey: either of you want to demo an app for the lightning talk?
<sil2100> Elleo: could you take a look on this merge ^? https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/ubuntu-keyboard/feedback_sound_gsettings/+merge/212684
<popey> mhall119: heh, you must have me down as some kind of programmer ☻
<sil2100> (I would probably have to rebase it on trunk ;/)
<mhall119> kenvandine: I'm not sure if you've already been demoing pathwind, if not would you like to in today's lightning talk?
<mhall119> popey: stallboard is *always* a hit
<popey> haha
<kenvandine> mhall119, i have a little of it in my session this morning
<Elleo> sil2100: sure, if you give me a poke when you've merged in the latest changes from trunk I'll happily review it :)
<Elleo> glancing at the code I don't think there's much it'll conflict with except possibly the schema changes from the haptic feedback settings, which should be minor
<mhall119> mdeslaur: I'm rounding up people to show off apps today at 1800 UTC for lightningt talks, can you demo TipCalc?
<mdeslaur> mhall119: how does that work, I share my screen or something? hold a phone up to the camera?
<dholbach> mhall119, no, not really :/
<mhall119> mdeslaur: either way, I was going to share it on my desktop
<mdeslaur> mhall119: ok, if you can show it, I can talk about it
<kenvandine> mhall119, who's handling getting the hangouts setup?
<mhall119> kenvandine: for the lightning talk?
<kenvandine> for sessions
<mhall119> kenvandine: the session lead usually, track leads as a backup
<kenvandine> humm... i don't know how too :)
<mhall119> kenvandine: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Sessions has everything you need to know
<mhall119> mdeslaur: I can show it if you need me to, can you not screenshare?
<mdeslaur> mhall119: I'll try
<alanyoshi> Hello, I'd like to know if ubuntu touch does support .apk or not. Thank you.
<mhall119> ok, in case you can't where's the source?
<mhall119> alanyoshi: it does not, no
<mhall119> alanyoshi: is the app you have in mind something you wrote?
<alanyoshi> mhall119: Nope, it just a game which I downloaded from Play Store.
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> yeah, sorry, android apps won't "just run" on Ubuntu
<alanyoshi> mhall119: Hmm, oh well.. Maybe I'll just install it on my other device. Thanks for the answer :)
<kenvandine> mhall119, can you publish the hangout?
<mterry> How do you successfully upgrade lxc-android-config again?
<AlbertA> seb128: jgdx: how does the settings app set the brightness currently? We are making a change were USC will be a proxy
<AlbertA> to set brightness and inactivity timeout values as USC will be handling that instead of powerd
<seb128> AlbertA, the settings use the powerd dbus interface iirc
<seb128> what is going to happen to that interface?
<AlbertA> seb128: it will still be there...but it should only be used by USC
<AlbertA> seb128: since USC will handle inactivity timeouts, it needs to be able to dim the backlight
<Laney> no
<AlbertA> and set it back to normal
<Laney> it uses indicator-power
<seb128> Laney, didn't we change that? indicator-power dropped its slider
<Laney> it kept the action
<Laney> actually it looks like we also set the activityTimeout on its gsettings interfae
<AlbertA> I see: so basically this?:
<AlbertA> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-power/trunk.14.10/view/head:/src/ib-brightness-powerd-control.c
<Laney> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/powerd/trunk/view/head:/data/com.canonical.powerd.gschema.xml#L4
<AlbertA> Laney: yes that will be removed
<Laney> okay, well we have code for that but it's hidden so that's not so bad
<Laney> it's not really great to break interfaces :(
<Laney> but yes indicator-power will want to be changed, that's the abstraction for the brightness level
<Laney> and then we want another way to set this timeout
<AlbertA> Laney: I know...but necessary...to avoid replicating the input stack in powerd
<AlbertA> Laney: which is for the better :)
<AlbertA> Laney: cpu usage wise, power wise, etc...
<Laney> AlbertA: we have unity8 proxying the 'auto brightness' setting for us currently
<Laney> would it be a good idea for it to also proxy the timeout?
<Laney> that's quite easy as it's just a gsettings key
<AlbertA> Laney: yes I think so
<Laney> oh, the other thing we talk to powerd directly for is to get the property that tells us if auto brightness is available
<AlbertA> Laney: right, that should still be available but it probably makes sense for it to be proxied through unity8 as well
<Laney> the proxied ones are user settings that need to be done this way because powerd isn't stateful
<Laney> but that seems like a system setting
<Laney> seb128: how do you feel about changing the u-s-s landing to exclude the wizard stuff and include my fixes from today?
<Laney> at least the test one
<seb128> Laney, I already added your fix
<seb128> I was waiting on mterry to kick a rebuild
<seb128> mterry, do you think you are going to have the wizard stuff updated today, or should we kick that out the silo for that round?
<mterry> seb128, kick out that silo -- I'll likely have something today or tomorrow, but no reason to block on me
<seb128> mterry, ok, ... let me know if you need help, I can try having a look tomorrow
<mterry> seb128, it's not hard to spin up a new silo once it's done
<seb128> indeed not, the offer to help still stands
<seb128> you are crazy busy
<mterry> seb128, one reason I don't want to block is because I wanted to also make it work in non-split mode again, sigh
<seb128> oh, right, there is that as well
<mterry> But this is my focus now, I think the unsplit branches are on autopilot now
<mterry> seb128, I will start a new branch based off of wizard.wifi for ease of review
<seb128> mterry, stacked on it you mean?
<mterry> Yeah
<seb128> sounds good, thanks
<seb128> mterry, btw, bonus point if you make the changelog entry a bit more verbose than "Bump version for new package ubuntu-system-settings-wizard"
<mterry> seb128, heh.  ogra_ will kill me if that's all I left
<seb128> mterry, glad we didn't land what is in the silo then :p
<mterry> seb128, I forgot when writing that that any changelog at all stops the automatic changelog generation
<ogra_> seb128, well, as long as i dont have to review it :P
<ogra_> expect my wrath if something goes wrong and i have to read bzr branches because teh changelog is to mute though
<seb128> ogra_, it's mterry, nothing is going to go wrong
<mterry> seb128, hah
<mterry> seb128, I am a bit rattled from this split/unsplit nonsense
<ogra_> seb128, lol
<seb128> mterry, that's a special one, it can't be put on you alone, don't worry
<Laney> seb128: if you're reconfiguring then maybe review the whoopsie dbus activation MP ;-)
<Laney> pleeeeeeaaassssssseeeeee
<seb128> Laney, hum, already started the build, sorry
<seb128> Laney, we can do another landing tomorrow ;-)
<Laney> bah!
<seb128> or do you want to stop that one to include the extra change?
<Laney> nah it's okay
<seb128> k
<JoshStrobl> .
<JoshStrobl> oops
<JoshStrobl> damn polari, auto changing my channel
<mterry> ogra_, the jenkins job attached to the unsplit MP gave this error: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/1241/console
<mterry> The unlock script failed
<mterry> I'm going to do some more testing, but just heads up
<ogra_> ok
<mterry> doanac, poke about unlock scripts and jenkins
<mterry> doanac, what is the latest and greatest way to run an autopilot test like jenkins would (i.e. using unlock scripts and whatnot)?
<doanac> mterry: using the lp:ubuntu-test-cases/touch branch. that run-autopilot-tests.sh script handles that
<mterry> doanac, OK, that's familiar now
<mterry> unlock-device script works directly enough for me...  now to try run-autopilot-tests.sh
<mterry> ogra_, I can't reproduce problem... rerunning jenkins
<ogra_> ++
<mhall119> mdeslaur: we're in #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1
<mdeslaur> mhall119: got a hangout url?
<mterry> fginther, I'm trying to figure out a jenkins failure: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-trusty/1861/console
<mterry> fginther, is this something known?  like are others seeing this?
<fginther> mterry, this appears to be somewhat new. The last two test runs show it, but I didn't see it before that.
<mterry> fginther, I think the tests are both against my same branch -- I'm just not sure what I'm seeing there -- a crash in qmlscene?  I don't get the problem locally
<fginther> mterry, I don't see an obvious reason for this segmenation fault. This specific call to qmlscene is to just a simple test script to make sure it's working
<mterry> fginther, :(   is it possible my branch did this or is this bit of code before we even get to the branch's code?
<fginther> mterry, this is before it even gets to your branch. It's on old workaround for a problem in which the first qt app would always hang. perhaps we just remove this workaround and see what happens.
<fginther> mterry, trying it now
<fginther> mterry, it's now failing with missing dependencies (like the other builds do)
<mterry> fginther, missing deps?  Is that a known issue with CI?
<mterry> fginther, whoops, lost connection for a bit
<fginther> mterry, I guess it's not so much missing deps, it might be a unresolvable set of packages. it looks like it hasn't worked for some time
<mterry> fginther, :(  -- just unity8?
<fginther> mterry, unity8 is the only project using that test
<mterry> k
<mterry> fginther, we have had failing qmluitests for a while, we haven't been paying much attention to those results, except for trying to not make it worse
<mterry> fginther, ugh.  And the autopilot tests have this failure: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/1246/console
<fginther> mterry, the only thing I can think of is that the chroot in the test environment is somehow broken. I can try to create a fresh one
<mterry> fginther, this is with the reversion of split-greeter.
<mterry> fginther, the unlock-device script works for me locally -- what -w command are you guys passing to it in production?
<mterry> looks like it might involve initctl?
 * rickspencer3 sets alarm on phone
<fginther> mterry, this one's not using -w, looks like it needs to be updated
<mterry> fginther, hm I wonder what is printing the initctl error
<fginther> mterry, I'll get it updated and let you know if it improves things
<mterry> fginther, thank you
<rickspencer3> hey! the alarm sort of worked
<rickspencer3> the screen did not turn on
<rickspencer3> and the notification did not appear over the infographic
<rickspencer3> but the music played!
<rickspencer3> Be interesting to see what happens after we revert the split greeter
 * dobey is hoping the screen will work again on his phone
<dmk> hello
<Guest84549> hello
<Guest84549> hello
<Thermalality> Hello
<Guest84549> please it's possible to install ubuntu touch like default os in my phone?
<rickspencer3> phablet-screenshot is broken?
<rickspencer3> :,(
<popey> easily ninja-fixed rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> Guest84549, yes
<popey> rickspencer3: bug 1327139
<ubot5> bug 1327139 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "mirscreencast broke (moved socket) in #71" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1327139
<rickspencer3> Guest84549, get a Nexus 4 and follow these directions
<rickspencer3> http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/
<Guest84549> how can I do it?
<Thermalality> Is anyone still working on the HTC ONE m7 port?
<Thermalality> Guest there are installation instructions on dev site.
<rickspencer3> popey, I'm not sure what I am supposed to do
<rickspencer3> I need to fix the script?
<ogra_> rickspencer3, bug 1327139 ... (there is a branch too, hacking in a fix is trivial)
<ubot5> bug 1327139 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "mirscreencast broke (moved socket) in #71" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1327139
<rickspencer3> ogra_, yeah I think I figured it out
<DX3M> Is anyone still working on the HTC m7 port? Or a better place to ask my question?
<popey> DX3M: xda-developers threads might reveal info..
<DX3M> popey, thank you I was on there earlier and the last post on the m7 port was last year.
<popey> sorry i cant help further
<DX3M> That's okay, I am glad I was looking in the right place.
<popey> ☻
<dobey> so
<dobey> who can we bribe to get nexus 5 to be an officially supported device?
<popey> dobey: pmcgowan ☻
<dobey> pmcgowan: what can we do to get nexus 5 on the official support list? :)
<pmcgowan> dobey, I think thats rick unfortunately
<pmcgowan> ;)
<dobey> rickspencer3: ^^ ? :)
<rickspencer3> hi pmcgowan and dobey
<rickspencer3> yeah, so, first, the choice of reference hardware was a team decision
<rickspencer3> however ...
<rickspencer3> not going to happen
<rickspencer3> we have our hands full as it is
<dobey> :(
<pmcgowan> dobey, is the community port not cutting it I take it?
<dobey> pmcgowan: the "sorry it's not supported" i get when filing bugs is not cutting it
<pmcgowan> oh
<rickspencer3> dobey, well, it's not supported
<rickspencer3> buy a supported device, I guess
<rickspencer3> Nexus 4 today, or wait and buy a BQ and/or Meizu in a few months
<rickspencer3> :)
<dobey> sorry, i should have been more specific
<dobey> s/bugs/regressions/
<dobey> the meizu mx3 is a clone of the nexus 5 even :-/
<kempe> So who should i get in contact with if I'm interested in contribute to core apps?
<pmcgowan> kempe, mhall119 or popey would be a good start
<popey> yes!
<popey> me ☻
<kempe> popey: haha ok. so tell me how would i go about finding things to do. launchpad bugs are a bit overwhelmig at first sight. kind of difficult find a place to start from
<popey> yes, we had a session about this earlier, we aim to make the onramp easier
<popey> in the meantime is there a particular app that takes your interest?
<popey> (I know nik90 could do with help on the clock reboot) ☻
<kempe> no not really I would be happy contribute to any app of course i would like to have something kind of easy to start with so i can go though the hole process one time before doing something more advanced
<nik90> kempe: could you send me an email to nik90@ubuntu.com. I can help you get started with the clock app stuff.
<popey> Well, given Clock has nik90 has new designs, and has been contributing for a good while, he may be able to 'mentor' you..
<nik90> kempe: and obviously I will give you easy stuff
<popey> boom, there he is ☻
<nik90> popey: lol
<popey> he never sleeps.
<nik90> well I am actually gaming at the moment .. :P
<kempe> haha yeah i'll send you an email
 * popey is cathcing up on fargo
<popey> *catching
<nik90> kempe: awesome
<ahayzen> nik90, using Bacon2d right? ;)
<nik90> popey: everytime I watch fargo, I am reminded of the place victor is from
<nik90> ahayzen: hehe
<popey> haha
<popey> I think the same thing!
<kgunn> bfiller: hey, do you know if i turn on performanceOverlay, is there a way to dump the raw data to a file ?
<kgunn> popey: ^ ?
<mhall119> kgunn: I don't think so, but you can get raw data from the QtCreator analyzer
<mhall119> Kaleo showed me how to do that back in the Orlango sprint
<mhall119> I wasn't quite sure what I was looking at though, so I bugged him in Malta to write some docs for me
<kgunn> mmm, thanks mhall119, i haven't used qtcreator in a while...ages ago it was kinda rough when connecting to device, that must be better?
<popey> kgunn: i dont, but its boken here
<kgunn> popey: the performanceOverlay ?
<popey> yes
<mhall119> kgunn: QtCreator is much better with connected devices now, yes
<popey> bug 1328535
<ubot5> bug 1328535 in unity8 (Ubuntu) ".profile not parsed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1328535
<kgunn> i thot i saw a bug y'day also...but i mod'd my /etc/environment file with PERFORMANCE_OVERLAY=1, rebooted
<kgunn> and it works for me
<popey> oh awesome
<popey> is /etc/environment writable?
<kgunn> i just flashed devel-porposed...mayeb i was lucky
<kgunn> popey: if you make it writable :)
<popey> bah
<kgunn> popey: well...make image writable, then i just used vi to modify the file on the device shell
<kgunn> strangely...nano doesn't want to overwrite...but vi didn't mind
<popey> nano known broken
<popey> has been forever
<kgunn> ah
<kgunn> popey: yeah, i usually adb push
<popey> phablet-shell is nice
<kgunn> oh yeah, that's cool....thanks for the tip
<popey> thanks robru ☻
 * popey shutdowns
<robru> popey, you're welcome!
<kurros> would it be a good idea to buy a Nexus 4 at this point?
<robotfuel> barry: ping
<robotfuel> barry: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1329553 the update manager is crashing when it can't find an update, can you triage this bug?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1329553 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/update-manager: Package linux-headers-3.15.0-1 isn't available:_inline_callbacks:commit:_inline_callbacks:_show_transaction" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-touch 2014-06-13
<frecel> hello
<frecel> Ubuntu SDK tells me that the emulator package is missing when I connect my phone, how do I fix that?
<pmcgowan> frecel, that sounds wrong, try installing the  ubuntu-emulator package
<frecel> pmcgowan: that fixed it, thanks
<pmcgowan> frecel, good but I will file a bug
<frecel> this should be updated to include some info about the emulator package
<frecel> http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-sdk/installing-the-sdk/
<pmcgowan> frecel, indeed
<pmcgowan> frecel, do you have the latest qtc plugin from the PPA
<frecel> pmcgowan: I updated everything yesterday
<frecel> pmcgowan: correction, I updated everything this morning
<pmcgowan> frecel, on trusty from the sdk ppa then?
<pmcgowan> ok
<mattwj2002> hey guys and ladies
<mattwj2002> how complete is ubuntu touch?  last year it was far from complete?
<frecel> mattwj2002: depends by what do you mean by complete
<mattwj2002> good point
<frecel> mattwj2002: the OS itself is stable and functionality is there, the app ecosystem needs more time to grow there
<mattwj2002> well let me ask it this way.....how much has changed in a year
<mattwj2002> okay that works
<mattwj2002> I have a nexus 7 I am going to install it on :)
<sarnold> new nexus 7 or old nexus 7?
<frecel> mattwj2002: is it a 2013 model?
<mattwj2002> 2012 old one
<frecel> it's not officially supported then
<mattwj2002> really?
<mattwj2002> what about galaxy nexus?
<frecel> the support for galaxy nexus was dropped a few months ago
<mattwj2002> :(
<mattwj2002> what the heck
<frecel> I feel you bro :D I have the original nexus 7 too
<frecel> I bought a nexus 4 just so I can play with Ubuntu on it
<pmcgowan> mattwj2002, galaxy nexus could not be brought up to android 4.4 drivers, and old Nexus 7 graphics were busted (tegra)
<pmcgowan> regrettable
<mattwj2002> indeed
<mattwj2002> is there unoffical image for nexus 7 2012?
<mattwj2002> *an
<frecel> and then my Samsung Galaxy S2 decided to not read my sim card anymore so my Ubuntu powered nexus 4 is my daily driver now
<pmcgowan> mattwj2002, no, and the last published image is quite a while ago
<mattwj2002> do you guys have a list of supported devices?
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, the log I have for that bug is 25 MB but I dont think has more info than I put in the bug
<frecel> mattwj2002: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<frecel> it's a pretty short list though
<mattwj2002> I have quite a few android devices
<mattwj2002> :P
<frecel> nvm, community ports have been added there since I last read that page and there is quite a few of them
<frecel> interesting
<mattwj2002> how good is the emulator?
<sarnold> x86 emulator is decent enough but you'll probably find yourself reaching for the keyboard to try to type in text.. and that won't go. heh.
<mattwj2002> what does this mean?
<mattwj2002> Working ports, but w/o system-image server
<frecel> pmcgowan: I can't seem to be able to take screenshots
<pmcgowan> frecel, I believe thats due to the soon to be reverted split greeter
<pmcgowan> mattwj2002, that means there are no ota updates available
<mattwj2002> oh okay
<frecel> pmcgowan: since we are on the topic of screenshots, do you know if there is a way to somehow attach an event listener to the volume rocker?
<frecel> I want to take screenshots without having to connect the phone to a computer
<frecel> this is how I do it now http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~frecel/+junk/screenshot/view/head:/screenshot.sh
<pmcgowan> did you look at how phablet-screenshot does it? and no I dont know how to listen to volume rocker
<frecel> phablet-screenshot uses adb to execute some bash on the phone
<frecel> pmcgowan: the funny thing is that no one seems to know, and it should be in the api
<frecel> I just realized that cordova has a listener for that, I should check if it works on ubuntu
<frecel> nvm, that probably won't help since I can't execute a shell script from a html5 app
<pmcgowan> frecel, I don't think its exposed, so I understand how would the system decide where to route the event from that button
<mattwj2002> I wonder how much a nexus 4 goes for now
 * mattwj2002 looks on swappa
<frecel> I bought mine for $200 in november
<frecel> pmcgowan: I guess I will just wait until there is a proper way of taking screenshots on the phone, in the mean time my script works
<frecel> at list it did before the whole split-greeter kerfuffle
<frecel> least*
<pmcgowan> frecel, yeah, that will land tomorrow I think, should be back
<mattwj2002> frecel that price is still about right
<pmcgowan> be nice to have an app like on desktop that waits 5 secs then takes the shot
<frecel> pmcgowan: it is relatively easy to do, the hard part is triggering it, right now what I use is the volume level, so if the volume is set to 0 then a screenshot is taken and you can got to Gallery and see it there
<frecel> this is the best way of taking screenshots without having to connect your phone to a computer I came up with
<frecel> I made it so I can easily document ui bugs and I have not found a single new ui bug since I made it
<pmcgowan> frecel, hah typical
<pmcgowan> frecel, would be a nice general feature
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<mattwj2002> my computer locked up :(
<frecel> pmcgowan: my guess is that as soon as the whole greeter and dbus thing is over there will be a proper solution for this
<frecel> I gotta go buy some food
<frecel> probably be back in 30 mins
<mattwj2002> hopefully I will have my emulator running by then
<mattwj2002> :P
<frecel> I am back
<mattwj2002> frecel: I need your help please good sir
<kurros> so what are we eating?
<mattwj2002> how do you install ubuntu touch os on galaxy nexus
<mattwj2002> I don't care if it is a bit out of date software wise
<frecel> kurros: pizza, I don't know what kind yet, my brother is getting it
<kurros> yay
<frecel> mattwj2002: I think a bit means 6 months in this case
<sarnold> man, a lot has changed in even three months. it feels so much smoother now than it used to..
<frecel> a lot has changed since and I wouldn't be suprised if most of the new apps wouldn't even work since the framework changed
<frecel> sarnold: I agree, I used ubuntu touch as a daily driver for a few weeks in dec/jan and I am doing it again now, completely different experience
<mattwj2002> hmmm
<frecel> mattwj2002: but if for some strange reason you still want to do it I would check the old revisions of the installation guide on ubuntu wiki
<mattwj2002> frecel I think I have it figured out:)
<mattwj2002> this is back in November
<mattwj2002> :-s
<dobey> you can ubuntu-device-flash --channel stable --device maguro and it might work
<dobey> but you'll get an extremely old image
<mattwj2002> thanks dobey
<frecel> mattwj2002: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install?action=recall&rev=108
<frecel> mattwj2002: this is the latest revision for the tutorial where maguro is still in maitenance instead of depricated
<mattwj2002> frecel
<mattwj2002> how would I install it this way?
<mattwj2002> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/saucy/daily-preinstalled/pending/
<frecel> mattwj2002: why do you want to do this rather than the regular way?
<mattwj2002> frecel I guess I don't know how to do it the normal way
<mattwj2002> :(
<mattwj2002> I am a newbie at this
<dobey> 21:59 < dobey> you can ubuntu-device-flash --channel stable --device maguro and  it might work
<mattwj2002> not android but ubuntu touch os
<dobey> that's the "normal way"
<mattwj2002> do I need a sudo?
<dobey> well, after you've unlocked and rebooted to android
<dobey> no
<dobey> you need unlocked phone with dev mode enabled
<dobey> it will replace all of android though
<mattwj2002> matt@nodeskip:~/Desktop$ ubuntu-device-flash --channel stable --device maguro2014/06/12 21:17:05 Device is |maguro|
<mattwj2002> 2014/06/12 21:17:06 Flashing version 10 from stable channel and server https://system-image.ubuntu.com to device maguro
<mattwj2002> 2014/06/12 21:17:06 ubuntu-touch/stable is a channel alias to stable
<mattwj2002> 2014/06/12 21:17:06 Cannot cleanup tree to ensure clean deploymentexit status 255
<mattwj2002> matt@nodeskip:~/Desktop$
<mattwj2002> help?
<mattwj2002> sorry I should have used pastebin :(
<dobey> yes you should
<mattwj2002> I will do that in the future
<mattwj2002> sorry!
<frecel> mattwj2002: is your phone unlocked?
<mattwj2002> it should be
<mattwj2002> I have been running cm11 for ages now
<mattwj2002> I can't believe you guys dropped support for the galaxy nexus :(
<frecel> mattwj2002: blame popey
 * mattwj2002 smacks popey
<frecel> dobey: are you one of the guys working on document viewer?
<dobey> no
<mattwj2002> if your device reboots how long does it take to load Ubuntu Touch OS the first time?
<frecel> mattwj2002: its just like a normal reboot
<mattwj2002> I get a black screen
<mattwj2002> after the google with a unlocked screen
<mattwj2002> oh it loaded
<mattwj2002> :D
<mattwj2002> I guess it is pretty pointless if I can't run the latest software :(
<mattwj2002> back to cm11
<frecel> mattwj2002: if you really want to try ubuntu touch right now get a nexus 4
<mattwj2002> ok np
<mattwj2002> :)
<mattwj2002> what about a n5?
<mattwj2002> would that also work?
<frecel> mattwj2002: n5 will work but that is a community port, not oficially supported
<mattwj2002> will it be an offical port eventually?
<frecel> or just wait for the bq aquaris to come out with ubuntu, it will probably go for about $200
<frecel> mattwj2002: idk, but probably not
<sarnold> seems unlikely, between bq and meizu coming out with real hardware soon, I don't think the n5 will be targeted
<mattwj2002> real hardware?
<frecel> yup
<frecel> miezu will probably go for something between $300 and $350
<dobey> n5 is a waste of money :(
<frecel> dobey: why? I'm thinking about getting one
<dobey> because of the lack of ubuntu support
<frecel> mattwj2002: if you want to try something cool on your galaxy nexus I think there is Firefox OS build for it
<dobey> or webos
<frecel> the cool thing about firefox os is that the development is very rapid
<frecel> the uncool thing is that they don't have oti updates and phone manufacturers are not keeping up
<mattwj2002> frecel do you have a link to FoxOS
<frecel> https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/Firefox_OS/Firefox_OS_build_prerequisites
<frecel> mattwj2002: ^^
<mattwj2002> Samsung Galaxy Nexus     We are not currently aware of any variations that are not compatible.
<mattwj2002> oh
<mattwj2002> nevermind :)
<frecel> it is tier 3 though, so the bugfixes might be delayed by a bit
<mattwj2002> is there a room for this?
<frecel> mattwj2002: I think it's #fxos on irc.mozilla.org
<frecel> dobey: can you do something for me?
<frecel> dobey: can you put your phone to your ear as if you are about to talk to someone and tell me if you hear anything?
<dobey> which phone?
<dobey> and anyway, it's late here, so i have to go
<frecel> dobey: nexus 4
<frecel> dobey: but if you have a different phone running Ubuntu thats fine too
<frecel> even better actually
<dobey> my nexus 4 doesn't have a sim, and is running ubuntu, no i don't hear anything
<dobey> my nexus 5 isn't running ubuntu any more, and doesn't have my sim in it any more either
<dobey> but i didn't hear any weird sound out of it either
<frecel> the sim doesn't matter, as long as the phone is on it's good
<frecel> hmm.. I get a crackling sound coming out of the speaker all the time, it's very quiet so you only hear it if you put the phone right to your ear
<dobey> nope not here
<dobey> anyway, must go
<frecel> dobey: ok, thanks and good night
<dholbach> good morning
<mardy> Saviq: hi! I read in some document that you'll be working on a "Passphrase to secure device" in System Settings; do you have a minute to talk about that?
<Saviq> mardy, we'll have to reevaluate that now that we had to back off the split greeter
<Saviq> mardy, mterry knows more, so we should wait for him
<mardy> Saviq: OK. So the split greeter won't come back?
<Saviq> mardy, it will, but probably not in time for RTM
<mardy> Saviq: I see :-/
<Saviq> and/or we might need a different plan for low-mem devices
<Saviq> as the second session will always waste *some* memory
<Saviq> due to all the duplicated services
<Saviq> so we might need to support both modes
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Sewing Machine Day! :-D
<JamesTait> In the clock app, is there a way to disable an alarm without deleting it?
<JamesTait> e.g. I have an alarm for the school run, which I want to turn off during the school holidays and sprints. :)
<Smart> Hi all. can someone plz help me with latest source code link for libhybris in ubuntu-touch
<Laney> does /usr/share/ofono/scrips/scan-for-operators work?
<lotuspsychje> nice new loading screens on version 73 :p
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Touch Trojita | http://askubuntu.com/q/482737
<piiramar> Laney: works for me, on mako with image 79. note that it can take a long time (several minutes).
<Laney> I was getting an error immediately
<Laney> NetworkRegistration interface not found
<Laney> I thought I had phonesim installed or something but apparently not
<Laney> I can't get on the cell network which is why I was trying this in the first place
<piiramar> Laney: ok ... I might have seen that intermittently, but don't know why
<ogra_> Laney, bug 1321627 ?
<ubot5> bug 1321627 in urfkill (Ubuntu) "Wrong WWAN value in saved-states" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1321627
<Laney> ogra_: is that soft=true under [WWAN]?
<ogra_> yeah
<Laney> because I do have that
<ogra_> right, so you have GSM blocked
<Laney> I see
<Laney> nice bug!
<asac> 3g data isnt working for me anymore in latet devel image :/
<asac> known?
<popey> wfm
<ogra_> asac, but yu have a GSM connection ?
<ogra_> or is it completely off
<asac> ogra_: no data at all
<ogra_> but you can make/recieve calls ?
<asac> at least the indicator shows just cellular
<asac> yeah call cellular is on
<asac> just no data
<asac> also tried to reboot
<asac> didnt help
<asac> cyphermox: data doesnt work for me anymore on devel build
<asac> what info do you need?
<asac> cellular connection is there for phone calls
<asac> just no data
<ogra_> check the urfkill settings (see the bug above)
<asac> ok
<asac> ogra_: where can i try turning off flight mode?
<ogra_> the bug should have the info
<asac> wwan=false
<asac> so guess its not the problem
<asac> in cat /var/lib/urfkill/saved-states
<asac> its true for WLAN
<asac> because i disabled it to check if 3g works
<asac> i will rename that file
<asac> and reboot
<asac> lets see
<asac> didnt help
<asac> no 3g
<asac> wlan turned off explicitely to test this
<asac> let me turn it on and check if its up then
<asac> wow
<asac> so turning wlan off, turns off wwnan :)
<asac> i turned it on ... and before it associated i saw a 2g
<asac> icon
<asac> and now the interface has an ip
<asac> wow
<ogra_> asac, that sounds more like an indicator issue
<asac> lets see
<asac> seems so... after i had data, turning off wifi leavces the modem up
<asac> rebooting now
<asac> bug 1329752
<ubot5> bug 1329752 in urfkill (Ubuntu) "turn off wifi, reboot, wwan modem stays off too" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1329752
<asac> cyphermox: tedg: charles: ^^
<asac> ogra said might be indicator hence pinging you
<ogra_> your WWAN isnt blocked in that
<ogra_> asac, indicator-network is Wellark
<charles> Wellark, Satoris: ^
<asac> thx charles
<charles> hm, Satoris isn't idling in here, I'll ping him manually
<charles> on the canonical irc he's on and wellark is marked as away
<asac> k. if he works on the phone he should be here
<charles> *nod*
<asac> maybe tell him that too :)
<ogra_> asac, attach syslog too to the bug ... should show the NM states etc
<asac> done
<Wellark> asac: indicator-network is not touching the WWAN killswitch
<Wellark> I would say it's urfkill
<asac> kk
<Wellark> we already have couple of bugs about wrong WWAN state
<Wellark> on urfkill
<asac> Wellark: the wwan state is correct
<asac> just the modem isnt coming up
<asac> could be that we interpret wlan state as wwan state too :)
<asac> where is that urfkill code?
<Wellark> well, WWAN == modem in our urfkill right now
 * asac goes for the package
<asac> Wellark: right, but wwan -> soft=false -> modem doesnt come up on boot ...
<asac> thats if wlan soft=true
<Wellark> ok. you need cyphermox for this
<asac> kk
<asac> already pinged him above
<Wellark> ok.
<asac> cyphermox: grepping through urfkill its odd that there are places where there is WLAN, but not WWAN in the switch/case codes
<asac> cyphermox: i guess thats (one of) the reason for the weird WWAN state bugs
<asac> cyphermox: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/7638647/
<asac> tests/killswitch-write.c:	wlan = urf_killswitch_new (URF_ENUM_TYPE_WLAN);
<asac> src/urf-arbitrator.c:		type = RFKILL_TYPE_WLAN;
<asac> src/urf-input.c:				case KEY_WLAN:
<asac> src/urf-daemon.c:	case KEY_WLAN:
<asac> src/urf-daemon.c:		type = RFKILL_TYPE_WLAN;
<asac> those are the ones that only exist on WLAN not WWAN
<Wellark> asac: one reason for that might be that WWAN on n4 is not an actual HW kill switch
<asac> could be :)
<asac> just pointing out
<Wellark> sure.
<asac> cyphermox: oha
<asac> i see in arbitrator that we use the WLAN setting as our general state?
<asac>        if (type == RFKILL_TYPE_ALL)
<asac>                 type = RFKILL_TYPE_WLAN;
<asac> guess thats cause of my bug?
<asac> e.g. if you ask for state of all, you return the state of WLAN? so if i turn off wlan it tells whoever is asking that efverything is off?
<mardy> qtcreator doesn't start on my machine because I'm missing /etc/ubuntu-platform-api/application.conf
<mardy> can please someone tell me which package should install that file?
<brendand> is there any easy way to cross-reference which revision of which branch a click package is based on?
<Agontuk> Is there any flashable zip for ubuntu system image ?
<ogra_> nope
<mardy> dbarth: do you have the file /etc/ubuntu-platform-api/application.conf ?
<Agontuk> hello ogra. so users have to be on ubuntu to be able to flash the images ?
<ogra_> Sarvatt, do you have any bug open for "startup animation missing in a few cases" ?
<ogra_> (iirc thats a unity8 feature)
<pmcgowan> Wellark, hi, following the cellular fail thread, my phone already shows "No signal" when there is none, although I dont think it does when the modem is actually off, is that correct?
<ogra_> Agontuk, well, we base on AOSP ... google dropped zip support with 4.4 ... additionally the system-image is always a combo of rootfs and android img files, but all we could offer you would  be a zip of the rootfs alone, that would result in messed up installs
<Agontuk> ogra_, personally i don't have problems with ubuntu since I'm using it. But if I decide to share it, many users don't have ubuntu, so it'll be a problem.
<ogra_> Agontuk, ubuntu--device-flash is written in Go and should be possible to be run on windows or OSX
<ogra_> (not sure anyone has done that yet though ... but technically it should work)
<ogra_> if sommeone wants to package all bits needed for flashing into fedora, SuSE or Arch we'll surely not object to patches to the code if they are needed :)
<Agontuk> First things first. I need to build it properly for my own use :P
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> ugh, sorry Sarvatt ... just noticed i mis-pinged
<Agontuk> If ubuntu-root is used for ramdisk, how the *.rc are used ?
<ogra_> Saviq, do you have any bug open for "startup animation missing in a few cases" ?
<Saviq> ogra_, no
<ogra_> Agontuk, ubuntu-root ?
<Agontuk> ubuntu-root folder in out directory
<ogra_> Saviq, if i tap a link in a webapp that opens the browser i only get a black screen ... that happens also for some apps that i locked to the launcher when i start them from there
<ogra_> Agontuk, what porting guide are you using ...
<ogra_> thats definitely outdated
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, please file
<ogra_> will do
<Saviq> although that will get fixed with qtcomp I believe
<Agontuk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<robotfuel> ev ping, I have some whoopsie bugs and pitti said you were the person that can triage it for me. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/whoopsie/+bug/1329520
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1329520 in whoopsie (Ubuntu) "whoopsie crashes while processing crash file" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> robotfuel: that's not whoopsie, that's actually apport
<pitti> that looks like a broken core dump
<ogra_> Agontuk, the .rc files are only used by the android container ... way later in the boot
<robotfuel> pitti: whoopsie-upload-all made me think it was whoopsie. I'll move the bug to apport, do you know who I talk to about getting the apport bug fixed?
<ogra_> Agontuk, the system boots into an ubuntu initrd ... which is not much different from what you have on a ubuntu PC boot ... it then switches to the ubuntu rootfs and at some point later fires up an lxc container with android in it ... only in that step the android rc files are used
<ogra_> during porting you will need to pull out some data from these files for i.e. the udev rule to creat the proper devices in ubuntu (with the right permissions)
<ogra_> but they are not involved in booting the device itself ... only for the container that is started later on
<Agontuk> perfect explanation :)
<Agontuk> which file contains the partition table then ?
<ogra_> the bootloader ... we usually dont touch the partition table at all ... we use the userdata partition to put loop mounted img files in there
<dbarth> mardy: don't have it either
<mardy> dbarth: and does qtcreator work for you? it aborts here, because that file is missing
<mardy> zsombi: hi! Maybe you can help defining the issue? My qtcreator aborts because /etc/ubuntu-platform-api/application.conf is missing, and I don't know where to get that file from
<pmcgowan> mardy, ask zbenjamin
<mardy> zbenjamin: hi :-) ^
<zbenjamin> mardy: when does it abort?
<mardy> zbenjamin: before showing any UI, right at start up: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7638908/
<Wellark> pmcgowan: let me check that.. right now the "No Signal" is a bit mysterious
<pmcgowan> Wellark, I actually do not have signal for this carrier so its working correctly
<zbenjamin> mardy: scary i never saw that
<pmcgowan> Wellark, seems it should do the same when modem is off
<zbenjamin> zsombi: any idea where this error message comes from? Ubuntu Platform API: Unable to find module configuration file
<Wellark> pmcgowan: we will show modem off as an error, but not implemented yet
<pmcgowan> Wellark, ok
<Wellark> as the modem should never ever be offline during normal operation
<pete-woods> mardy: hi, do you have any time to help me get my accounts plugin working on the phone?
<zsombi> zbenjamin: Ubuntu Platform API, qtubuntu?
<mardy> pete-woods: yep
<zbenjamin> zsombi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7638908/
<zbenjamin> zsombi: thats all it says
<mardy> zsombi: and if I strace it, I see that it's trying to opening /etc/ubuntu-platform-api/application.conf, which is not there
<mardy> zbenjamin, zsombi: do you have that file, BTW?
<zbenjamin> mardy: no
<pete-woods> mardy: basically I have a provider file which works on the desktop now (http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity-scope-vimeo/14.10/view/head:/data/accounts/providers/vimeo.provider)
<zsombi> zbenjamin: mardy: nope
<pete-woods> mardy: but it looks like I need to cook up some QML on the phone
<pete-woods> but I'm not really sure where to start
<mardy> zbenjamin: maybe I have a broken qtcreator plugin; is there a way to list them?
<pete-woods> I was a bit puzzled by the URIs in the google plugin
<mardy> pete-woods: you are using OAuth 2.0 or 1.0a?
<zbenjamin> mardy: dpkg -l | qtcreator-plugin
<zbenjamin> + grep of course
<pete-woods> mardy: this is OAuth2
<pete-woods> .0
<dbarth> mardy: works for me, but on trusty
<mardy> zbenjamin: do you have this? qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu
<zbenjamin> mardy: yes
<mardy> pete-woods: then take the qml file from facebook as an example
<zbenjamin> you will need -remotelinux -cmake and -ubuntu
<mardy> pete-woods: basically, you only need to use the vimeo APIs to retrieve the username, and set it on the account
<mardy> pete-woods: but as a start, you can skip that part, and just check if the account gets created
<zbenjamin> pete-woods: hey pete whats the state on the stuff we worked on in malta?
<pete-woods> zbenjamin: the APIs we need are in distro now
<zbenjamin> pete-woods: do you have some docs ready?
<pete-woods> zbenjamin: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scopes-api/trunk/view/head:/include/unity/scopes/Registry.h
<pete-woods> is the starting point
<pete-woods> you can set the scope_state_callback to get change notification about when scopes start and stop
<zbenjamin> pete-woods: awesome :)
<boiko> dednick: hi, so I'm finally back working on the active call indicator property you need
<zbenjamin> pete-woods: can i also trigger the scope to show up?
<dednick> boiko: howdy. good to hear!
<boiko> dednick: but I actually have a question: what happens when the active call indicator is clicked? does it call a URL or something?
<pete-woods> zbenjamin: hmm, we never actually made that part
<pete-woods> so you'd only be able to install the scope
<pete-woods> at the moment there's no way to force the shell to show a particular scope
<boiko> dednick: I'm asking because  when the dialer is already in focus, I need to know when the indicator was clicked to go back to the live call view
<dednick> boiko: it switches focus to the dialer app at the moment i think
<mardy> ricmm: hi! Do you know what this error mean? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7638908/
<zbenjamin> pete-woods: that part is required for us to make it work from qtc, i need a running process on the phone i can connect to
<mardy> ricmm: I don't have /etc/ubuntu-platform-api/application.conf, but most people here also don't, and qtcreator works for them
<dednick> boiko: probably needs to do something a bit more clever than that though
<zbenjamin> pete-woods: if the scope is not loaded i can not connect to gdbserver
<pete-woods> zbenjamin: that's true :(
<boiko> dednick: maybe something like calling application:///dialer-app?view=liveCall ?
<boiko> dednick: not sure this is possible through the URI dispatcher when using the application:// URI
<dednick> boiko: um. possibly
<ricmm> mardy: hi, where is that error from?
<ricmm> mardy: as in, how to reprod
<mardy> ricmm: I just type "qtcreator" from the terminal
<ricmm> on your laptop you mean?
<mardy> ricmm: yes
<ricmm> thats odd it shouldnt be trying to bring up the platform API on desktop
<ricmm> right, I see it
<mardy> ricmm: I might have installed some phone packages in the past, maybe
<pitti> seb128, ogra_: do you happen to know, do the phone's spellchecker need my/hunspell, or can they also deal with aspell?
<ogra_> pitti, thats a question for bfiller i think, his team does the keyboard
<ogra_> (which has the dependency on hunspell)
<ricmm> holy shit
<seb128> pitti, what ogra_ said
<pitti> ah, so it's not using libenchant or so
<ricmm> mardy: you probably have qtubuntu-sensors installed
<pitti> ok, thanks
<bfiller> pitti: it currently uses hunspell
<ricmm> oh my the u8 desktop session uses qtubuntu-sensors :) I woner why
<bfiller> pitti: don't beleive it can use aspell currently
<pitti> bfiller: ok, thanks; I figured for the RTM we might want Spanish spell support?
<mardy> ricmm: indeed, let me try to remove it
<ricmm> mardy: try removing qtubuntu-sensors, that will also get rid of the u8 desktop session
<ricmm> and it will work
<pitti> bfiller: but we don't seem to have a spanish my/hunspell dictionary, which is quite surprising
<ricmm> I dont know where the bug lies tho... desktop session shouldnt be trying to bring up the phone sensors
<bfiller> pitti: yes, there are quite a few langs missing hunspell packages
<mardy> ricmm: my hero! \o/
<tedg> boiko, dednick, no you'd need a custom url format for that.
<pitti> bfiller: d'oh, I just missed myspell-es
<pitti> bfiller: myspell and hunspell are by and large the same, that should work
<bfiller> pitti: that's great, we can take a look at pulling it in
<boiko> tedg: dednick: something like dialer://?view=liveCall ?
<pete-woods> mardy: aha, I have it working (I think) with the following QML:
<pete-woods> import Ubuntu.OnlineAccounts.Plugin 1.0
<pete-woods> OAuthMain {
<pete-woods> }
<tedg> boiko, dednick: Yup, I think you'd need three /'s but yes.
<tedg> boiko, dednick, not sure though, would have to look at the code :-)
<boiko> tedg: I can check how it is done on address-book-app, it is used there already I think
<tedg> boiko, Yeah, really if you can't use two it's a bug. But I'm not sure.
<pitti> bfiller, ogra_, dpm: So on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/development-1406-touch-language-packs I now have a list of spell check dicts for which we (will) ship translations; we may consider installing them all (+30 MB), or only some selected ones
<dpm> pitti, do you think in the future these might be clickifiable?
<pitti> dpm: it requires teaching libhunspell to be able to look into click paths, or creating a hook for symlinking them into a common dir and then just looking there
<pitti> dpm: so technically anything's possible, as long as someone wants to do the work :)
<mterry> Cimi, hey, btw.  I wanted to let you know that I'm fixing the arch issues that seb128 mentioned with the wizard branch.  And I'm going to fix it to work in the new unsplit world again
<Cimi> mterry, amazing
<mterry> Cimi, just didn't want us both working on same thing or anything  :)
<mterry> And I feel bad for the split/unsplit whiplash, so it made sense for me to do that  :)
<pitti> bfiller: so I figure for RTM we might just add a few of those; we'll win some 70 MB with the touch specific langpacks, so we won't eat up half of that again with the spell dicts?
<dpm> pitti, yeah, that's the part I'm interested in for now: "technically possible", so you think there wouldn't be any unsurmountable blocker to implement it (given enough time)? I was just worried that it might break our app isolation story or something
<AskUbuntu> How can I directly boot into Ubuntu touch from my PC? | http://askubuntu.com/q/482805
<mardy> pete-woods: yes :-) Now you need to get the username and set it on the account; it's not really required, but it makes the UIs look better
<pete-woods> mardy: okay, I don't really understand what exactly that mean
<pete-woods> is that what the "completeCreation" functions are for?
<pete-woods> ahh, okay those functions make a little more sense now
<mpt> Where do browser evangelism bugs belong? For example, a site advertising an on Google Play, or pointing at a non-existent “Add to Home Screen” button
<mpt> *advertising an Android app on Google Play
<mpt> Just put them in <https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app> for now?
<pmcgowan> mpt, yes unless its in a specific webapp
<mpt> ok
<mpt> Related: How do I clear my cookies for bug reproduction purposes? :-)
<pete-woods> mardy: is there some information available on the reply object you get?
<pete-woods> mardy: is it just the AuthToken you get? or do you get the full reply
<pete-woods> just that the API claims to reponsd with user information inline
<mardy> pete-woods: try to log it with JSON.stringify(reply), but I suspect that you won't find much there
<pete-woods> mardy: where does the log go on the phone?
<mardy> pete-woods: ah, use export UOA_LOGGING_LEVEL=2
<mardy> export OAU_DAEMON_TIMEOUT=9000
<mardy> killall online-accounts-ui
<mardy> online-accounts-ui --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/online-accounts-ui.desktop
<mardy> pete-woods: ^ and you'll see the logs in the terminal
<pete-woods> mardy: I just seem to get the spinning blobs forever
<mardy> pete-woods: ignore them, switch to the System Settings and open OA from there
<pete-woods> ahh!
<pete-woods> mardy: yeah, you were right, the original response is discarded at that point
<mardy> pete-woods: you can file a bug on signon-plugin-oauth2, but anyway for the time being it's better if you just re-get it
<pete-woods> mardy: yeah, that's no problem, just thought I might be able to take a shortcut
<pete-woods> mardy: thanks for you help, I have it all working now :)
<mardy> pete-woods: wow, that was quick!!
<pete-woods> mardy: well an http request is easy to make when you know what it's supposed to be doing
<pete-woods> my main problem was not really knowing what the calls were for :)
<mardy> pete-woods: glad to have been of help :-)
<pete-woods> :)
<brendand> does anyone know how the application start animation is made to finish? is it some signal sent by the app, or a property of the apps state?
<mpt> kenvandine, hi, did you have any questions about <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PhoneApp>? I think you asked about the visuals on the SIM service screen, right?
<kenvandine> mpt, yeah, i have a branch that displays that last time called
<mpt> cool
<kenvandine> mpt, it's a big screen to show that little info :)
<mpt> yeah
<mpt> I wonder if maybe it should instead be the same as the dialog that comes up when you tap a phone number in a Web page
<kenvandine> i haven't seen that
<kenvandine> mpt, got a visual i can look at?
<mpt> That’s because it doesn’t exist yet :(
<kenvandine> ah :)
<mpt> kenvandine, it’s the same dialog that should come up if you tap a phone number that’s included in an SMS ;-)
<kenvandine> mpt, i can't wait to see it :-p
<mpt> kenvandine, I suspect it’s a post-1.0 thing
<mpt> which means SIM Services needs its own for now
<mpt> kenvandine, unless you want to implement it *instead* of that standalone screen … For now it would be one of those infernal snap-decision things
 * kenvandine will pass :)
<mpt> Okay, just added a note for now then. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PhoneApp?action=diff&rev2=12&rev1=11>
<kenvandine> mpt, thx
<Agontuk> I have boot.img, android system.img and ubuntu tar.gz ready for testing. I'm confused about the installtion process. It says to use channel to download images which I don't have. How can I flash my images ?
<Beldar> Agontuk, What is your device to be installed to?
<Agontuk> sony xperia u (kumquat)
<Beldar> Agontuk, Have you checked if it is on the support list?
<Agontuk> no, it has no support. I'm sure
<Beldar> Agontuk, Ah cool, your choice, you using ubuntu for an install?
<Agontuk> yes, I'm on 14.04
<Beldar> or linux in general
<Beldar> Agontuk, Cool, the header has a links I thought to the ubuntu install hoeld on.
<Beldar> Agontuk, for the touch, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<Agontuk> I went to that link but it says deprecated instructions :(
<Agontuk> I'm looking at this now http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<Beldar> Agontuk, Same info as far as flashing touch
<Beldar> the only thing available right now is the touch, no ubuntu desktop installs right now I believe
<Agontuk> but instructions are for supported device :(
<Beldar> Agontuk, So what is your end goal?
<Beldar> what OS,,,etc
<Agontuk> I just want to have a taste of ubuntu touch for now :)
<Beldar> Agontuk, Sure, it is rather rough, not really a daily use setup, if that is what your expecting, looks nice, but is in development.
<Agontuk> I already know that and I don't care for a stable version :D
<Agontuk> so no other way to flash ?
<Beldar> Agontuk, some have side loaded android leaves multiple options, I can't give you a play by play is all, I'm not up on all the possibilities
<Beldar> actually the regular may be a side load not sure really
<Agontuk> I'll look at other unofficial ports for now
<Agontuk> thanks for your co-opeartion :)
<Beldar> Agontuk, NO problem, wish I knew more, if we still had a desktop image I would.
<Agontuk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Manual_Download_.26_Installation
<Agontuk> this should work, right ?
<Beldar> Agontuk, Theoretically yes. ;)
<Beldar> nice wafting huh
<Beldar> Agontuk, I'm on 3 other channels so if you need me preface the post with my nick. ;)
<ybon> it seems that I can't add an Ubuntu One account from UI since last image, but it's needed to download apps; can I set up this account from command line?
<ybon> awe_: btw, I know how to reproduce the problem from last time, i.e. when I was not able to enter the pin code
<fishscene> ybon: That is a good question. I'm not sure if the Ubuntu One closure is just for files or if the entire "Ubuntu One" service (name and everything) is being discontinued and closed out.
<ybon> basically, it occurs when I hot-unplug the SIM card
<ybon> fishscene: that would be a fun situation, given that we need it for downloading apps ;)
<awe_> ybon, hot unplugging isn't supported
<ybon> awe_: now I know it ;)
<awe_> ybon, we have an open item that we need to fix to warn users of this
<ybon> awe_: but the thing is that once you have done it, restarting has no effect
<awe_> sure, but rebooting does, right?
<ybon> I need to run the online-modem from command line
<ybon> awe_: no
<ybon> not event reinstalling
<ybon> even*
<awe_> so you're saying you hot swap your SIM and rebooting doesn't detect the SIM being PIN-locked?
<ybon> yes
<ybon> I've made the errors twice in my two phones just now
<ybon> for both I needed to run online-modem
<awe_> that's a different bug
<ybon> and for one I've upgraded to last image but without success, and then ran the online-model
<awe_> that's a problem with urfkill not properly onlining the modem
<ybon> oh
<ybon> are you sure?
<ybon> last time it wasn't
<awe_> if you reboot the phone
<awe_> and the modem is not onlined
<fishscene> ybon: Yea, it's unclear if the ubuntu one service is *completely* shutting down, or if it's just the part that deals with files. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne
<awe_> this is an issue with urfkill
<awe_> it's been discussed on the mailing-list recently
<ybon> and this time I've needed to run online-modem too
<awe_> we're in progress of making more fixes to urfkill to make sure this doesn't happen.
<awe_> again, none of the PIN code will run unless the modem is online
<ybon> fishscene: gasp
<ybon> that makes sense
<awe_> ofono's "Online" property controls the radio
<awe_> it's what we use for FlightMode
<ybon> awe_: only thing I'm "sure" is that if I hot unplug the SIM, then I cannot enter the pin even if I reboot or reinstall
<awe_> and the problem is that there's a race condition that can leave the radio Offline after reboot
<ybon> I need to run the online-model script
<ybon> and then the problem disappear, I can reboot without problem
<ybon> what I mean is that hot unplugging seems to leave some bad state somewhere
<awe_> it's probably due to urfkill getting out of sync when the SIM is pulled
<awe_> ybon, can you please file an ofono bug?
<awe_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+filebug
<ybon> okay, doing it
<awe_> and make sure to include hardware used, image #, and steps to reproduce?
<awe_> much thanks!
<ybon> awe_: from last image, when I answer an SMS from top panel, the message doesn't appear in the SMS lists then, do you know which package I need to fill the issue in?
<ybon> and if someone know how I can enter an UBuntu One account...
<awe_> when you say SMS lists, do you mean in the messaging-app, or in the message menu?
<awe_> I think those are your two potential packages to file the bug against
<awe_> the package for the messaging menu is indicator-messages
<awe_> I actually have to go offline for awhile; bbl
<ybon> I mean in the messaging-app
<ybon> thanks awe_ :)
<ybon> humm, removing then adding the account seems to make it work, but now download fails :s
<ybon> humm, no, download do work, install fails
<fginther> mterry, I'm an idiot
<mterry> fginther, what's up?
<fginther> mterry, the unity8 qml job is fixed now. it was attempting to use the old trusty job instead of the utopic one. I must have missed a push the config file which will make the change permanent
<mterry> fginther, oh nice.  Easy fix  :)
<ybon> does that ring a bell to someone: E0613 22:08:39.688973  4417 downloads_db.cpp:147]  out of memory Error opening database ?
<fginther> mterry, yep, easy fix. but I should have seen it yesterday
<vthompson> jamesh, you around?
<vthompson> balloons, are you around?
<balloons> vthompson, howdy
<vthompson> balloons, hey! So do you still have a device with the music app running mediascanner2.0 in a broken state?
<balloons> vthompson, I can certainly try
<balloons> I have the latest image
<vthompson> It seems that an updated mediascanner2 on image 81 fixed my broken Nexus 4 with 900 songs.
<balloons> oO excellent
<balloons> let me try
<balloons> vthompson, do the tests run?
<vthompson> The mediascanner 2 team did some reindexing work that seems to possibly fixed part of the issue. Andrew still sees the issue on his laptop running trusty with 3000 tracks... so maybe it was made better, but totally fixed
<vthompson> I haven't tried tests
<balloons> indeed it shows fix released :-) https://bugs.launchpad.net/mediascanner2/+bug/1326753
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1326753 in mediascanner2 "Mediascanner2 QML applications fail to start" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<vthompson> Well, that's just because the branches landed :)
<vthompson> when we originally tested 2 of them they did not fix the issue
<vthompson> but they also did some index work
<balloons> ok, so the tests seem to use the existing library
<balloons> but I agree it's not blowing up anymore
<balloons> yay!
<vthompson> cool, now to determine if their fix could be improved, but this might be good enough since the Nexus 4 can't really hold 3000 songs reasonably
<vthompson> balloons, for reference, how many songs did you have on the device when the app would blow up?
<balloons> vthompson, it mattered not
<balloons> i tried 0 songs
<balloons> I never had more than 10 tho
<balloons> I lost my entire collection
<vthompson> oh wow, well there goes my theory about the library size mattering
<balloons> the collection loss is a different story
<vthompson> yea :)
<balloons> it was weird.. andrew had it working in some weird cases, I couldn't get it to work at all and neither could popey
<vthompson> I could only make it work when I would spoon feed a few files at a time over MTP. To me it seemed like if it choked while scanning the issue would arise
<vthompson> balloons, did the app take around 1 minute to start for you as well?
<balloons> vthompson, it just core dumped on load
<balloons> vthompson, now it popped right up
<balloons> but I have 3 songs :-)
<vthompson> balloons, so it crashed the first launch and then the second launch it fired up quickly?
<balloons> vthompson, no everything is fine atm
<balloons> I was telling you how it used to be
<balloons> started right up
<balloons> no pause wait or lag
<balloons> I have 3 songs
<balloons> before today it simply crashed no matter what library sie
<vthompson> I see. Maybe I should trim my library and it wont take as long at start up. The startup with the loading animation is around 60 seconds with my 900 songs
<balloons> thats long
<balloons> does it get better second start?
<vthompson> Nope it seems consistent. There seem to sometimes be some app issues on our end where 1) the next button does not do anything and 2) the play/pause button is disabled completely
<vthompson> I think the time issue is just another dbus thing, the app seems to try to connect (via mediascanner2's plugin) to dbus and gets a few messages to dbus that were the same as what would previously crash the app
<balloons> vthompson, I have to run.. i'm glad to see some progress on this front.. crazy how much ms2 has caused
<vthompson> balloons, have a good afternoon!
<robotfuel> are there any unity8 people around who can triage a crash bug?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-06-14
<AskUbuntu> Smartphone Q5 q9000 | http://askubuntu.com/q/483041
<AskUbuntu> New Canonical 14.04 desktop disks will not boot | http://askubuntu.com/q/483060
<lotuspsychje> ogra_`: can we see current version of ubuntu touch in changelist? when i press your full list page is blank
<saikat>  Hi, i am new in Ubuntu development. Can any body help me to get started please... i have already followed all the steps of the following link http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/getting-set-up.html
<Andrew> hi
<Andrew> is anyone here?
<Andrew> fatal: Cannot get https://gerrit.googlesource.com/git-repo/clone.bundle fatal: error [Errno 101] Network is unreachable
<Andrew> due to china network,I cannot connect to google
<Andrew> is there any other choice?
<popey> Andrew: i dont think many people are about right now. might be better posting to the ubuntu phone mailing list
<Andrew> ok
<sonicgio> hi
<Agontuk> how can I debug boot failure issue? I checked the last_kmsg, it only says "Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!"
<Agontuk> anyone ?
<sonicgio> hi
<sonicgio> hi
<sonicgio> does anybody know when there is coming out a stable rom for samsung galaxy s gt-i9000??
<sonicgio_> helle
<sonicgio_> hello
<sonicgio> hello
<sonicgio> is there anybody
<popey> sonicgio: this place is busier during the european and us working week
<sonicgio> okay
<sonicgio> but can i ask you something
<sonicgio> ??
<popey> sonicgio: if its about the samsung galxy s gt-i9000 then I don't know
<sonicgio> oh :-(
<sonicgio> do you know who i am must ask it
<sonicgio> ?
<UbuntuT_Aircrack> Hi
<sonicgio> hi
<UbuntuT_Aircrack> I'm here because i have some questions about Ubuntu Touch and  hope can somebody help me
<popey> UbuntuT_Aircrack: wassup?
<AskUbuntu> Is there any drivers compatible with the monitor mode and Ubuntu for Nexus Touch 4? | http://askubuntu.com/q/483300
<MiR_> Do I need to be running ubuntu to install it on my nexus 7?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-06-15
<jcbjoe> hi all
<jcbjoe> haven't been in here a while .. on a nexus7 rooted already 2013 and was wondering if ubuntu-touch is stable ?
<Beldar> jcbjoe, stable yes, usable questionable depends on your needs
<jcbjoe> cool
<jcbjoe> i have a nexus 7 and would like to put it on there
<jcbjoe> do i have to run linux to put it on ?
<Beldar> It is really a phone
<jcbjoe> i thought ubuntu-touch was for tablets as well ?
<Beldar> and that I would not use it every day for
<Beldar> jcbjoe, depends on what you need, it's not the ubuntu desktop
<jcbjoe> yes i would like ubuntu-touch
<jcbjoe> normal stuff @Beldar twitter / internet / facebook
<jcbjoe> thats about it
<Beldar> jcbjoe, THere is a multiboot app at google play that will allow you to dual boot
<jcbjoe> nice
<jcbjoe> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tassadar.multirommgr ?
<Beldar> called multirom
<jcbjoe> can i install ubuntu-touch from there ?
<Beldar> thats it and yes it is actually just for that and keeping abd adding other  roms
<jcbjoe> yea i can i think it said it
<Beldar> works nicely I have a earlier nexus 7
<jcbjoe> im installing it now
<Beldar> cool when you open it install the missing stuff and it will download the touch and install for you
<jcbjoe> im just waiting for a phone / my #windowsphone crapped / broke and now im looking on craiglsist :D
<jcbjoe> has anyone actually used multirom
<jcbjoe> i can't boot any rom
<jcbjoe> i click on the image and reboot
<jcbjoe> and thats about it
<jcbjoe> im youtubing
<frecel> can anyone access http://developer.ubuntu.com/ ?
<jcbjoe> do i have to put the rom on the sdcardf rfirst ?
<maddogf16> Trying to install Touch onto Nexus 7 2013 but timing out during device-flash? Server down?
<frecel> maddogf16: it looks like it, multiple ubuntu websites seem to not be working
<maddogf16> Thanks at least I'm not going nuts
<maddogf16> Half flashed...great
<jcbjoe> can you guys help me look for the neuxs 7 rom for 2013
<jcbjoe> want to upload it so i can run it on my n7
<frecel> jcbjoe: I have zero experience with multirom
<frecel> jcbjoe: I'm only familiar with the wiki method https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<maddogf16> https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images
<stgraber> One of the UK datacenters that Canonical operates is currently down, for phone users, this means that SSO authentication, system-image and things like developer.u.c are currently down. There's currently no ETA for resolution.
<Beldar> the manins are down
<Beldar> mains
<genii> Yup. PPA are offline too
 * Beldar hopes they were hacked just to have them set up even stronger
<frecel> stgraber: does anyone have a current cache of developer.u.c?
<pngo_> I was not doing any upgrades and my phone is not working. black screen.
<pngo_> I was trying to ubuntu-device-flash... and nothing works
<lotuspsychje> pngo_: what touch version and what device?
<pngo_> nexus 4 ver 79
<pngo_> <lotuspsychje> nexus 4, ver. 79
<lotuspsychje> pngo_: wich touch image?
<pngo_> <lotuspsychje> channel: devel
<lotuspsychje> channel=devel?
<lotuspsychje> hmmm
<lotuspsychje> nexus4 2013?
<pngo_> yes
<lotuspsychje> i got the n7 with devel on
<lotuspsychje> running fine here
<lotuspsychje> same version 79
<pngo_> hmm
<lotuspsychje> i had to reboot few times for last update
<lotuspsychje> did you hold power button long enough?
<pngo_> it was working fine 3 hours ago but about half-a-hour ago I wanted to check time and notice that the phone is off, so I wanted to turn it on without any luck
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> what about jacking usb cable?
<pngo_> adb shell detects phone but I can not flash image
<pngo_> I can system-image-cli -i but -n does not work
<lotuspsychje> strange
<lotuspsychje> did you try adb reboot bootloader
<lotuspsychje> and then install image
<pngo_> no I will try  it tomorrow
<lotuspsychje> kk
<Blueskyder> Hello
<Blueskyder>  there's something about u-touch for the moto G?
<Blueskyder>   there's something about u-touch for the moto G?
<cuba_> hi
<cuba_> i've got a problem
<cuba_> by flashing ubuntu touch on my nexus 7
<mamenyaka> I have a working port with aosp 4.4.2 base for Sony Tablet Z, anyone interested?
<popey> mamenyaka: heya, I'm sure some would, have you added it to the wiki?
<popey> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<popey> ^ that page
<mamenyaka> popey: of course
<mamenyaka> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/pollux
<mamenyaka> do I need to mark it or something that it's 4.4.2 based?
<popey> mamenyaka: a little note on the page might be nice ☻
<mamenyaka> popey: anything else I should do? I provided the boot.img and the system.img for download, but is this the best method to distribute it?
<mamenyaka> popey: and rootstock to install it?
<AskUbuntu> Accepting a host key on the device and the workstation | http://askubuntu.com/q/483783
<Joshua__> Hi
<Joshua__> Somebody here?
<elimisteve> hi, all. I'm looking to buy a new phone and I'm wondering if Ubuntu runs decently well on any phone with 4G LTE that'll run on AT&T's network
<elimisteve> I'd consider a Nexus 4 but it's 3G only
<elimisteve> looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices now
<elimisteve> do I need to wait for a BQ or Xaomi phone?
<doublec> elimisteve: I'm dual booting it on a nexus 5. It runs, but is a bit flaky in parts. No doubt because it's an unsupported contributor port.
<elimisteve> doublec: interesting, thanks. 4G is supported?
<elimisteve> which parts are flaky?
<doublec> elimisteve: no idea sorry - I'm using it as a wifi device. The phone supports 4g lte though.
<elimisteve> doublec: kk thanks
<elimisteve> good to know
<doublec> elimisteve: sometimes lock screen doesn't appear. Have to push power button a few times. Display goes blank occasionally.
<elimisteve> I see
<doublec> elimisteve: let me try a 4g sim - It'll be 5 mins or so
<doublec> elimisteve: turns out I don't have anything to get the sim tray out of the n5 so I'll have to try later
<elimisteve> kk
#ubuntu-touch 2015-06-08
<muka> looks like I'm finally able to tether, but how can I seep it up?
<muka> speed
<mhall119> cwayne: why can I never add an untappd account to Online Accounts?
<cwayne> mhall119: signon plugin was updated and broke it :/ fix is stuck in a silo for a month
<HellsZNC> join server irc.deadchildren.info join channel #HELLNET
<HellsZNC> join server irc.deadchildren.info join channel #HELLNET
<liuxg_>  does anyone know how to use the alertDialog  in Webview at https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Web.WebView/?
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> Is there an image for nexus 7, which has vivid and updates ?
<popey> (i.e. which channel should I use for getting a Nexus 7 image which is comparable to a bq / meizu one)
<ogra_> popey, ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu
<popey> thanks ogra_
<ogra_> the community buiold (no HERE)
<popey> perfect
<sil2100> pitti: hey, once we get all the translations done and verified, would it be possible for you to run the translation upload job manually for us?
<pitti> sil2100: I can, but we first need a Launchpad export
<sil2100> Since I guess the auto-uploads are happening on Tuesdays, right?
<pitti> and after that lands, we run the langpack build automatically anyway
<pitti> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+language-packs
<pitti> we should actually get one today
<pitti> but the export might already be running, so it could have missed my German translations from an hour ago
<pitti> let's ask wgrant in #u-devel
<sil2100> pitti: I think we also have some unverified spanish translations
<pitti> ah, so those would be missing either way
<sil2100> Yeah, if we missed the export, will we be able to re-trigger it somehow?
<pitti> sil2100: yes, wgrant can re-run them
<pitti> I pinged in #u-devel
<pitti> wgrant | pitti: Not for another 90 minutes.
<pitti> sil2100: so if we can get them verified in the next 1.5 h, it's all good
<pitti> ah, jibel is just asking fgimenez about those
<sil2100> \o/
<popey> ogra_: checked again, krillin and arale very comparable scrolling speed in browser viewing news.bbc.co.uk
<ogra_> popey, not here
 * popey shrugs
<ogra_> scrolling in my G+ app on both devices i see the arale draw the tiles
<ogra_> popey, what i note on the arale is that it feels a lot snappier with adjusted GU
<popey> interesting
<ogra_> i wonder if the slowness comes from some downscaling that happens or some such
<ogra_> uh, oh
<ogra_> "Your membership in ubuntumembers is about to expire"
 * ogra_ quickly renews
 * popey notes victorp expired from ubuntumembers over the weekend. victorp want me to add you back in?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Upsy Daisy Day! 😃
<SturmFlut> good morning
<SturmFlut> dholbach, popey, dpm: Ping
<popey> SturmFlut: wassup
<dholbach> SturmFlut, pong
<SturmFlut> Nice, synchronized pongs
<dholbach> dpm, SturmFlut just pinged me about his ideas for an app contest - maybe you can take a look later on?
<dholbach> although I guess you're going to be busy catching up
<SturmFlut> psst! ;)
<dpm> hi SturmFlut, dholbach, I'm still catching up, yes. I think I saw a link to a doc on my inbox, is everything on the doc?
<dholbach> yeah, dpm was just away for a week, so I imagine his inbox to have exploded :)
<dholbach> dpm, yes, should be
<dholbach> dpm, the idea was to have a hangout together to talk some more about ideas
<SturmFlut> dpm: Yes, hasn't changed for a few days now, should be quite stable
<dpm> SturmFlut, dholbach, cool, thanks, I will have a look at it today
<dholbach> <3
<SturmFlut> \o/
<SturmFlut> Does anybody here do a lot of system-level debugging on the phone? Not gdb, but ps, top, etc. and maybe even stuff like ftrace. I'm working on a new article and could need some input.
<zyga> hi
<popey> hello
<sil2100> pitti: the translation export happened already, do you know? If yes, could you make sure the new translations are uploaded to the overlay PPA? :) We'd like to kick a new image once those are in
<pitti> sil2100: it's happening right now (takes a few hours)
<pitti> sil2100: it'll appear on https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+language-packs
<sil2100> Ok, thanks
<sil2100> Will be watching that one closely
<sil2100> pitti: oh, I see a delta from 2015-06-08 13:12:54 CEST - will the translations be now auto-uploaded, or do you have to force it manually?
<pitti> sil2100: no, it has been cron'ed for several weeks already
<pitti> sil2100: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay has langpacks from June 1 (previous LP export)
<pitti> sil2100: ah, the LP export is ready now
<sil2100> pitti: yep :) I know it's cronned, but I was wondering what we can do to get the new ones uploaded :D
<pitti> sil2100: so I can trigger the update now, instead of tomorrow, if that helps
<sil2100> Yes, we would be super grateful
<pitti> running
<sil2100> Thanks!
<victorp> popey, please :)
<popey> done
<SturmFlut> dobey, ogra_ : ping
<ogra_> SturmFlut, whats up ?
<SturmFlut> ogra_: Quick question! When you're debugging system and process issues on the device, which tools do you use? ps, top, vmstat, strace, tcpdump, anything else?
<ogra_> usually ps and top and logs
<ogra_> i rarely work on stuff that requires anything beyond that
<SturmFlut> ogra_: anything "advanced", like ftrace?
<ogra_> s/work on/used to work on/
<ogra_> not for the stuff i usually do ...
<ogra_> my main environemnt are scripts, init jobs/services etc
<SturmFlut> Okay, thanks a lot!
<ogra_> (or the initrd)
<ogra_> if you actually need to debug binaries thats indeed more tricky
<ogra_> (gdb, strace, valgrind )
<SturmFlut> ogra_: Yeah, I'll get into strace in a future article.
<ogra_> though thats all easy ... it gets really funny if you need to debug something in the android container :)
<ogra_> (for which you need bionic linked binaries you need to cross build yourself)
<SturmFlut> ogra_: I noticed that everything in the Android container runs unconfined. Will that change at some point?
<ogra_> i doubt that
<ogra_> it might run unconfined, but it is inside a container :)
<SturmFlut> ogra_: Jep. it still has full access to anything, including things like /dev/kmem, right?
<ogra_> it has its own /dev
<ogra_> (and its own /proc)
<ogra_> but yes, if there are identical devices in both /dev trees both systems have access to them
<ogra_> and the in-container bits have it unconfined
<stgraber> SturmFlut: yep, it can access any device node and so do whatever it wants on the phone. There's really no way around this though. We use Android for hardware initialization and management...
<stgraber> even if we restricted it to the bare minimum it needs, it'd still be allowed access to the firmware interface in the kernel which lets it do just about anything (not to mention that most of the devices it's pushing firmware to, can then do DMA) :)
<ogra_> SturmFlut, the img that gets mounted under /system is readonly ... and lives on a readonly device, breaking out of that to make any changes to the img isnt actually possible on the running system
<SturmFlut> ogra_, stgraber: Thanks a lot. I'm just asking to confirm that I've got it right.
<ogra_> so if you wanted to inject something you would have to do it from an unlocked recovery
<ogra_> where you can mount that img RW
<SturmFlut> ogra_: My thought was that I don't really trust all those proprietary Android bits in the container, so it might be interesting to confine them, but at the end it's like stgraber already said, still too many possibilities to mess with the system.
<ogra_> right, all we can do here is make it hard to change the contents ...
<ogra_> in case of "normal" phones where the recovery.img has no adb you shouldnt have an easy way to tinker with it
<SturmFlut> Glad I got this right
<pitti> sil2100: updated langpacks are in the overlay PPA
<SturmFlut> pitti: Have you found anybody who'll help you with systemd?
<pitti> SturmFlut: several people raised interest (but more like "drive-by" contributions), and I got one volunteer for more in-depth maintenance
<SturmFlut> pitti: Great! I have no clue about init systems, otherwise I would've stepped up :/
<SturmFlut> stgraber: May I ask you the same question about which tools you usually use to debug system and process activity?
<sil2100> pitti: excellent, I see the notification
<sil2100> Thanks again
<SturmFlut> rsalveti, ondra: Ping
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: forgot to mention, i fixed the failing test in keyboard navigation. hope it is all good now
<rsalveti> SturmFlut: pong
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, thanks, I’ll take another look
<kenvandine> Elleo, i added a test for file uris in my url-dispatcher-tests branch, can you give it another review?
<kenvandine> and the backport branch too
<Elleo> kenvandine: sure thing
<kenvandine> Elleo, thx
<Elleo> no problem :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, I don't know if APN and MMSC should be translated. mpt, any thoughts?
<kenvandine> i wouldn't think those would be translatable, but i'm not an expert
<jgdx> I think yes for APN and no for MMSC.
<mpt> jgdx, translators would know that better than I do
<kenvandine> really?
<kenvandine> would you find carrier help pages that refer to APN as something else?
<jgdx> in Norwegian, yes.
<kenvandine> seb128, ^^ what do you think?
<kenvandine> jgdx, interesting... ok
<kenvandine> if so then it should be translated
<kenvandine> why wouldn't MMSC then?
<jgdx> kenvandine, it actually does, looking at my carriers pages
<jgdx> MMS-proxy, MMS-tjener
<jgdx> :)
<jgdx> so it stays I guess
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> fine with me
<seb128> kenvandine, what jgdx says I guess ;-)
<mpt> kenvandine, Windows Phone calls the MMSC the “WAP Gateway”. Maybe in other languages that term is more common than MMSC, and if so, they’d probably translate “gateway”.
<kenvandine> jgdx, just comment on the MP, and we're good
<jgdx> kenvandine, oke doke
<kenvandine> thx
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, hey, wrt https://launchpad.net/bugs/1459649, could you transfer ownership of the webbrowser-app project in LP to me?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1459649 in webbrowser-app "Browser app has two unsynced bug lists" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, sure!
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, oh, i don't think i really own it... it's maintained by pspmteam
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, ok, I’ll ask dbarth then, thanks!
<kenvandine> np
<kenvandine> i just did a mass project creation :)
<oSoMoN> dbarth, is it possible to transfer ownership of the webbrowser-app LP project to me, or at least to give me edit rights for it?
<dbarth> oSoMoN: sure
<Tassadar> why the hell is it so hard to get to the code on launchpad -.-
<Tassadar> s/hard/impossible/
<Tassadar> seriously, how do I get to the commit log of system-image client https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-image
<dobey> Tassadar: bzr log lp:ubuntu-system-image
<Tassadar> yeah, that's why you have that whole launchpad running
<dobey> Tassadar: how is it so hard?
<Tassadar> do you see any way to get to the log on that page?
<Tassadar> not mentioning that "bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/ubuntu-system-image/"."
<dobey> oh
<dobey> barry: ^^ wtf?
<Tassadar> I mean, if the code is not there, that would explain it)
<dobey> the code is obviously not there
<Tassadar> might be related to the git support?
<barry> Tassadar, dobey i moved it to git
<barry> https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-image/+git
<dobey> ah
<Tassadar> launchpad might have some ux work to do, then)
<dobey> barry: is it not in the ubuntu archive?
<barry> Tassadar: yep, but they're aware of it
<dobey> Tassadar: it does, the git stuff is not complete :)
<dobey> that's why it's "beta" :)
<barry>  system-image | 3.0-0ubuntu2        | wily/universe                     | source
<dobey> oh
<dobey> i see. you are evil and used a different source name
<barry> dobey: the mistakes we make in our youth continue to haunt us
<robin-hero> hey all
<robin-hero> I would like to test OTA-4, so I have two questions about this topic. First, how can I backup my phone (everything), then how can I try the OTA-4, which channel I need to use, and finally how can I restore the backup from point #1 ? :)
<brunch875> robin-hero, be a machoman and jump into the ice without restore! Wooo!
<dobey> robin-hero: i just make a tarball of $HOME, after deleting some extraneous cache files or such, and then copy it over to my workstation. if you want to back-up any apps you installed too, you can tar up /opt/click.ubuntu.com/ preserving the permissions as well, but the apps can easily be re-installed from the store, so i don't usually back those up
<brunch875> dobey: does that keep stuff like e-mail accounts on dekko?
<robin-hero> dobey: Thanks, I will try this later.
<robin-hero> but I didn't get answer my most important question :) which channel I need to use?
<dobey> brunch875: should yes. as long as you don't delete them first :)
<dobey> robin-hero: rc-proposed i think
 * brunch875 holds the urge to jump onto the devel channel
<dobey> brunch875: remember, apps are confined, so can only write into certain paths underneath $HOME anyway. so they won't have any data outside $HOME at this point (maybe when we have support for allowing apps to read/write to an SD card, there will be things outside home
<dobey> brunch875: you definitely don't want to switch to devel-proposed
<brunch875> what's the worst that could happen?
<brunch875> Even if it stops booting, I'd still be able to flash from fastboot... right?
<dobey> brunch875: devel-proposed is wily, which is not targeted to be on any phones, and there are going to be some big changes coming in the next few months in wily, which may break stuff on the phone
<tathhu> Hmm. gotta go willy on n7
<tathhu> Aand rip.
<dobey> well, sure. but if it boots and is totally useless, don't want to waste your time filing bugs against things that work fine on the supported phone images, and that are only broken as a matter of disruption as wily moves toward snappy based system
<tathhu> Hmm.. I'm not sure if UT drains mor battery than android, damn :D
<tathhu> Still on nexus 7
<robin-hero> dobey: But call log and sms messages are strored out of home dir If I right
<dobey> robin-hero: nope, they are stored in the home dir too, iirc
<robin-hero> dobey: yes, you are right, it is  ~.local/share/history-service/history.sqlite
<dobey> the db for usermetrics (the stuff displayed on the lock screen) /might/ be in an external dir, but i don't recall exactly
<varikonniemi> hello, will the ubuntu phone be insatallable in LG g4, they have unlocked their bootloader?
<ogra_> varikonniemi, if someone does a port
<brunch875> ogra_: is the developer mode without passcode looking any good?
<ogra_> brunch875, no idea, i'm not working much on phone stuff currently and i dont know if there is anyone in the phone team yet to take over the developer mode stuff
<brunch875> I see!
<ogra_> i fear it will still take a while
<brunch875> it's just a comodity either way
<ogra_> yeah, as long as the current way works it should be fine ...
<ogra_> it will likely break as soon as someone bumps the container bits to lollipop though
<ogra_> (without moving adb forward)
<pitti> rvr, sil2100: hello
<rvr> pitti: Please, log into #ubuntu-ci-eng
<pitti> sil2100: so, rvr just pointed out a problem
<pitti> sil2100: our overlay PPA doesn't have any support for translations/message sharing
<pitti> as it's neither vivid nor wily
<pitti> so while e. g. trunk has a new message "Got it": https://translations.launchpad.net/dialer-app/trunk/+pots/dialer-app/es/+translate?search=Got
<pitti> the same message isn't in https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+source/dialer-app/+pots/dialer-app/es/+translate?search=Got
<dobey> !devices | varikonniemi
<ubot5> varikonniemi: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<pitti> sil2100: moving to #ubuntu-ci-eng (for whatever reason)
<sil2100> uuuh
<robin-hero> I flashed the rc/bq-aquaris.en and in the Settings it is show this is r23. But the apps have the old icons, it has the old header. Did something go wrong?
<brunch875> ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en
<brunch875> that's where I am at
<brunch875> r27
<robin-hero> rc-proposed r27 is equal to r23 in rc channel, right?
<robin-hero> 2015/06/08 18:40:18 Rebooting into recovery to flash Failed to enter Recovery
<brunch875> that's normal
<brunch875> just wait for it to reboot, it takes long.
<robin-hero> oh, I think I need to use rc-proposed, jut trying with that
<brunch875> the failed to enter recovery is a normal message
<robin-hero> brunch875: Yes, I read that. But the last release in the rc channel is created at today 12 hour, and in the rc-proposed it is created 14 o'clok
<nik90> robin-hero: the new header was reverted a long time ago in all places
<nik90> robin-hero: as for the new app icons, they will all be changed in one go..which should happen *after* OTA-4
<nik90> atleast for core-apps afaik
<robin-hero> but I don't have the bottom edge gesture for tab management in browser too
<robin-hero> *doesn't
<robin-hero> -
<brunch875> I do have it
<brunch875> And I noticed LED notitifications are now green instead of blue
<brunch875> also, an overall performance gain. But that might just be a placebo effect.
<brunch875> robin-hero: did you try rc-proposed?
<robin-hero> yes, has just finished the flasing...
<robin-hero> oh, yes :D i needed rc-proposed :)
<robin-hero> the PIN code screen uses the wallpaper :)
<ogra_> yeah, gets pretty confusing if you have a sim pin
<ogra_> (which now uses the wallpaper too)
<Tassadar> barry: where is archive-master.tar.xz keyring put into the image?
<ogra_> i always miss hitting the little checkmark
<barry> Tassadar: with si 3.0 it's in /usr/share/system-image iirc.  with si 2.5 it's in /etc/system-image
<Tassadar> yeah, but how does it get there?
<Tassadar> still from keyring-xxxxx.tar.gz file?
<Tassadar> oh, keyring-xxx is just for custom servers
<Tassadar> aaand it's wrong :x
<brunch875> I wish I could add one wallpaper to the lock-screen and another to the pin-screen
<Tassadar> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-system-image/ubuntu-system-image/server/view/head:/lib/systemimage/generators.py#L1058 yup
<barry> Tassadar: it is supposed to get laid down in the system-image client tarball.  archive-master is the only one that doesn't get downloaded ever.  and yeah, i guess we need to fix the server now too
<egon1> hi
<egon1>   it's possible to install touch on a sony xperiaE dual?
<dobey> !devices | egon1
<ubot5> egon1: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<egon1> so ist definetly impossible to a sony xperiaE?
<ogra_> nothing is impossible
<egon1> mhm i'm interessted for testing ubuntu on my phone
<tathhu> Does UT got newer androidstack whatever compared to Jollas?
<tathhu> Would be cool to run UT on a Jolla..
<tathhu> :D
<ogra_> tathhu, it uses kitkat drivers
<tathhu> Ok so it's a no
<tathhu> And apparently someone tried it already :D
<kenvandine> Elleo, if you want to test your app with my branch, there should be debs soon at https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/content-hub/all_content_type/+merge/261432
<ogra_> tathhu, what does jolla use ? even older stuff ?
<ogra_> iirc they released the phone before kitkat came out
<Stskeeps> (4.1.2 on the jolla1)
<tathhu> Stskeeps: <3
<ogra_> Stskeeps, any plans to move forward at some point ?
<Stskeeps> ogra_: well, we support 4.4 and all that just fine, it's just that every device is practically stuck on the release it's delivered with
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> you dont upgrade the android bits ?
<Stskeeps> well, we do, but let's say, upgrading kernel is out of the question and typically ODMs stop caring about certain chips every 6 months ;)
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<ogra_> we only dont touch the bootloader ...
<ogra_> everything else gets upgrades as they come
<Stskeeps> so, aiming to put 5.x based adaptation on the bq?
<ogra_> i.e. we might switch to lollipop at some point if we have matching branches for all phones
<Stskeeps> real question is what the cost benefit would be
<Stskeeps> it may very well trigger recertification
<ogra_> if there is a branch anyway it shouldnt be to hard
<ogra_> our image design allows upgrading either the generic rootfs, the device bits (android HAL) or the customization bits separately ... so technically we arent stuck
<Stskeeps> sure, i just know how chinese ODMs work ;)
<ogra_> practically it is surely a ton of work to move forward ... and it only makes sense if we dont bloat the generic rootfs with backwards compatibility to much
<ogra_> so i would expect a lollipop move only if we can upgrade all the phones
<dobey> egon1: if there is no existing port, then you will have to do the porting work yourself. follow the porting guide in the topic
<Elleo> kenvandine: great
<SturmFlut> Hmmmm, I'm reading /proc/timer_stats on my bq Aquaris E4.5 and it keeps showing events for some process IDs which seemingly don't exist. Any ideas?
<SturmFlut> Ooooh, those are thread IDs
<SturmFlut> Bad documentation :/
<SturmFlut> tvoss: I was looking through cking's system tool collection, and while using "eventstat" I noticed that ubuntu-location-serviced apparently causes ten timer events per second on my bq with OTA-3.5, even though Location detection is completely turned off. Could that be possible?
<tvoss> SturmFlut, I looked at that some time back, and it turns out that the android gps hal implementation for the bq keeps on "ticking" at that rate
<tvoss> SturmFlut, I might have missed something, best way to check: edit the location service upstart job override and remove the --provider gps::Provider
<tvoss> reboot, and see again
<SturmFlut> tvoss: Ah, nice to know, I was mostly asking to confirm that I actually understand things
<SturmFlut> tvoss: Any chance to turn that "ticking" off if Location detection is turned off completely? Does this increase power consumption by a noticeable margin?
<tvoss> SturmFlut, unlikely, specifically as it does not prevent deep sleep. So the answer probably is: if it is our last problem to solve, we are in a very good position power-save wise
<tvoss> SturmFlut, also note that we do not have control over the gps HAL implementation
<SturmFlut> tvoss: Ah, if it doesn't prevent deep sleep then it's a completely different story, right
<tvoss> SturmFlut, yup, it should be addressed at some point, but I think we can identify more pressing power saving issues with cking's tooling
<SturmFlut> tvoss: He just told me about his tools a couple of hours ago, I'm currently writing a special article to make them known to a wider audience. Any hints on how you "usually" use them? For example, how did you find out that this GPS "ticking" doesn't prevent deep sleep? So I don't have to bother you next time
<tvoss> SturmFlut, it's a case-by-case basis, and you probably want cking's input on the usual usage pattern. I usually just react to his findings :)
<SturmFlut> tvoss: Hehe
<SturmFlut> tvoss: I'll ask him to proof-read the article if he has the time
<tvoss> SturmFlut, that's probably best
<cwayne> tvoss: btw, do we have any plans in place for apps that want to track location while the screen is off (think like a run-tracking app)?
<cwayne> maybe even just the ability to write coords to a file every x seconds could work..
<tvoss> cwayne, yup, we started talking about that ... however: it's a very delicate balance between privacy and flexibility. there obviously also is a power consumption concern but to me, the privacy concern is more important
<mcphail> cwayne: you can run in background if the app doesn't spawn a gui (which is really hacky)
<tvoss> mcphail, and actually a known bugby now :)
<cwayne> tvoss: right, that's certainly a fair concern, but it's also a pretty common use case really
<tvoss> mcphail, which will be fixed soon'ish
<mcphail> tvoss: don't close it... :)
<tvoss> mcphail, we have to :)
<mcphail> aargh
<SturmFlut> tvoss: Probably display some kind of authorisation dialogue to the user, with the option to remember the answer?
<tvoss> cwayne, sure, not questioning that :) it will require a specific trust prompt and the ability to register a hook with the service when significant changes to the position occur
<tvoss> SturmFlut, yup, that's what we call a trust prompt
<SturmFlut> tvoss: Are you collecting public input for that hook/callback API? I could come up with some quite interesting use cases I think
<tvoss> SturmFlut, we have mostly brainstormed thus far, I will ping you a link once we have a bug/document open for input
<SturmFlut> \o/
<mcphail> tvoss: is this API going to be available for any task to run in background, or only specific things like hooking into GPS changes?
<tvoss> mcphail, this is service-specific, not a general "run-in-background" api
<mcphail> hmm. shame
<mcphail> Would be good if you could permit a service to run in background for, say, 1% of screen-off time. If permission was explicit the app would still be running under the usual confinement so I can't see the privacy concern
<SturmFlut> Is this a joke or is the new Mac OS X actually called "El Capitan"
<tathhu> SturmFlut: I guess it tis
<Sleep_Walker> hi
<Sleep_Walker> is it known bug that Ubuntu market stops working when localized? (it broke after some recent update)
<Sleep_Walker> 'Ubuntu Store' to be precise
<Sleep_Walker> I'm using Czech localisation
<Sleep_Walker> aquaris 4.5 ubuntu edition
<Sleep_Walker> 'stops working' = after some recent update it doesn't do anything
<Sleep_Walker> as I noticed Ubuntu Store button localized, I tried to set tu US localization and it started to work again
<dobey> Sleep_Walker: please switch back to the translated version, and file a bug, attaching ~/.cache/upstart/scope-registry.log to the bug report.
<dobey> that isn't a known issue to me. should be working, and nothing has changed with the scope in some time. it might be that a translation update broke something that causes the scope to fail to start though :-/
<dobey> please file a bug though. :)
<Sleep_Walker> after switch it works again even localized :|
<Sleep_Walker> but didn't work before
<dobey> oh
<dobey> maybe just bad timing then
<Sleep_Walker> is log still worth of attaching?
<Sleep_Walker> it didn't work for week or so
<dobey> would need the log from when it was failing
<dobey> a log of it working won't help :)
<Sleep_Walker> I assume that log is created/truncated on boot :(
<Sleep_Walker> OK, I'll attach the file next time I'll meet it
<Sleep_Walker> thanks
<dobey> i don't recall when it gets truncated/rotated. you could look at the rotated compressed log files and see if it's still in there anywhere
<dobey> if you have one that is dated for a day that was failing, it probably has it
<dobey> anyway, i have to go now. if you find a useful log file, please file a bug with the log :)
<dobey> later
<Sleep_Walker> ack
<bunty> what are the possible players for RTSP streaming on ubuntu touch?
<Sleep_Walker> I can see some dbus error in the log, but "preferred method for filing bugs" is not working for me
<Sleep_Walker> either view report or send report does nothing
<Sleep_Walker> I assume I chose the command correctly `adb shell ubuntu-bug unity-scope-click'
<bunty> what are the possible players for RTSP streaming on ubuntu touch?
<bunty> i tried Mplayer but video codec is not working
<bunty> VLC Control is also not working
<Jsyhd> Hum...
#ubuntu-touch 2015-06-09
<liuxg_> is there any event for exiting the application?
<liuxg_> I wan to save some data when my app exits or terminated. is there any way to capture such an event?
<RAOF> You can hook into lifecycle events.
<RAOF> Bouncy bounce!
<RAOF> liuxg_: If you're actually here this time, lifecycle events are what you're interested in.
<liuxg_> RAOF, what are the lifecycle events? could you please highlight?
<RAOF> liuxg_: But you should really be continuously saving state unless it's super-expensive.
<liuxg_> RAOF, I am trying to capture "Component.onDestruction", which works on the desktop, but it does not work on the phone when the app is closed.
<RAOF> Yeah, you won't get that on the phone.
<RAOF> Because you're first SIGSTOPped and then may at some point later be killed.
<liuxg_> RAOF, normally an app is pushed the background, and it is suspended. What about the case when the app is in the foreground?
 * RAOF can never find what he's looking for on the SDK site :(
<RAOF> liuxg_: You can't close a foreground app on the phone.
<RAOF> Well, the app can, but there's no standard chrome for it.
<RAOF> The only UI for closing stuff is going to the switcher and then swiping the app away; once you're at the switcher, the app is no longer in the foreground.
<RAOF> I know what you want at the Mir level, but urgh our documentation is endlessly frustrating.
<RAOF> Sorry.
<dholbach> good morning
<sturmflut2> good morning!
<sturmflut2> cking: Ping
<cking> sturmflut2, hiya
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Cars Day! 😃
<Sleep_Walker> hello again
<Sleep_Walker> how the bug reporting using `ubuntu-bug' should work on the phone?
<Sleep_Walker> I tried `adb shell ubuntu-bug unity-scope-click' and after a while I was asked what I'd like to do
<popey> Sleep_Walker: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers
<popey> you can't use ubuntu-bug on click packages
<Sleep_Walker> and neither `Send report' nor `View report' does anything
<popey> only on debian packages.
<Sleep_Walker> unity-scope-click looks like debian package
<popey> ok, super
<popey> you should probably adb shell, _then_ run ubuntu-bug unity-scope-click.
<Sleep_Walker> OK, I'm doing that now (+ bash -x to see where it hangs)
<popey> (although it works for me)
<Sleep_Walker> aha!
<Sleep_Walker> yeah
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11667905/
<Sleep_Walker> less is misbehaving when invoked directly
<Sleep_Walker> please, fix your Avengers page
<Sleep_Walker>     adb shell ubuntu-bug unity8
<popey> ok, will do :)
<Sleep_Walker> thanks :)
<popey> done
<popey> np
<popey> appreciate the feedback
<Sleep_Walker>  👍
<Sleep_Walker> nice, duplicate
<Sleep_Walker> btw. can I somehow disable security for ADB? It's somehow annoying...
<popey> the fact that you have to unlock the phone?
<popey> use ssh :)
<Sleep_Walker> yes
<sturmflut2> Sleep_Walker: "ad shell" has a lot of issues, you can use "phablet-shell" instead.
<sturmflut2> Sleep_Walker: http://sturmflut.github.io/ubuntu/touch/2015/05/08/hacking-ubuntu-touch-part-5-adb-shell-vs-phablet-shell/
<popey> he has a blog post for all occasions
<Sleep_Walker> ssh is good option, I don't have phablet-shelll
<Sleep_Walker> :D
<Sleep_Walker> *phablet-shell
<sturmflut2> popey: It's the 5 P's
<sturmflut2> popey: "Proper preparation prevents poor performance"
<davmor2> sturmflut2: that's not the 5p's I learnt
<sturmflut2> davmor2: Now you've got my attention
<davmor2> sturmflut2: "Preparation prevents P*** poor performance"
<Sleep_Walker> you have it short, don't you? ;)
<sturmflut2> davmor2: Well, 4 of your 5 P's are identical to mine, that's about 80%, and 80% is about the same as 100%, so yours is identical to mine
<sturmflut2> Science!
<Tassadar> barry: hey, do you know if system-image 3.0 got into any other channel than devel-proposed?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I commented on https://code.launchpad.net/~uriboni/webbrowser-app/keyboard-navigation/+merge/260183
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: when you say "recentView" you mean the history ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, no, I mean the tabs list view (the id in Browser.qml is "recentView")
<oSoMoN> I know the id is kinda confusing, that’s because long term the history view will be part of the same view
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: how do you get there ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: it is kinda confusing
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, recentView is supposed to be an aggregated view that has the list of open tabs and the history view, all in one
<oSoMoN> that’s the original design for the bottom edge, but it hasn’t been fully implemented yet
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ah, i tried bottom edge swipe but nothing comes up
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, bottom edge swipe is on touch devices only, on desktop you access it from the drawer menu
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i feel very stupid but on desktop in the drawer i have history, open tabs, new tab, settings and private mode. which one is the recent ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, don’t feel stupid :) "open tabs" is the one you’re looking for
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ah, very aptly named
<oSoMoN> (as I said, "recentView" currently corresponds to the list of tabs)
<nerochiaro> allright, so totally ok to get out of there and out of settings with ESC
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: and regarding the way we navigate across tabs, we had discussed this already i think. the tabs model does not keep a list and you can simply set the index of the current one. instead when you set the current one to any index, it gets moved to the top of the list.
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, yes
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: so there is no way to properly navigate in the list, other than "forward"
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: by taking the last tab on the list and making it current
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, are you referring to my comment about the implementation of Ctrl+Tab?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: yes
<oSoMoN> ok, got it
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I guess that makes sense then, but could you maybe add a comment to explain that in more details? The "navigate to next tab" comment is not really accurate
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: sure thing
<srix> what kernel is running on ubuntufor devices
<ogra_> srix, the source comes from android (has to) but it is patched for security (adding apparmor for app confinement etc) and has a good bunch of fixes from canonical
<ogra_> (well, the latter is true for all supported phones :) )
<sturmflut2> Does anybody know why forkstat shows so much activity even when the phone is locked? -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11670349/
<sturmflut2> Looks like lightdm tries to start unity-system-compositor in a loop? But why?
<anpok_> this does not look right
<sturmflut2> anpok_: Yeah, right?
<Sleep_Walker> sturmflut2: how can I add apps to your wishlist? Fish Fillets (Game), ScummVM (must have adventure game interpreter), GPS status application with detailed info), Simple GPS logger, simple music player with filesystem hierarchy view, StarDict/GoldenDict offline dictionary, Locker (or better to have this in top menu), Synergy or at least VNC, OSM offline viewer?
<anpok_> sturmflut2: i dont know why this hapens.. you could file a bug with ligtdm/u-s-c or dig deeper...
<Sleep_Walker> *Locker - prevent phone from sleep
<sturmflut2> Sleep_Walker: The easiest way is to just tell me, but you can also go the "official" way and create an issue at https://github.com/Sturmflut/sturmflut.github.io/issues
<anpok_> sturmflut2: are you sure that this isnt just process activity and not fork sys calls?
<sturmflut2> anpok_: Let's ask cking, he wrote the tool, but it should be actual calls to fork() and exec()
<anpok_> hm just reading a documentation about it..
<anpok_> so yes looks like syscalls..
<anpok_> btw it does not happen for me on mako
<anpok_> but on screen on it happens
<sturmflut2> anpok_: Keeps happening on my bq after I've restarted the phone, on OTA-3.5
<anpok_> and it sometimes happen when i interact with the device ..
<cking> sturmflut2, it may be those forks are just handler threads being spawned off - they have a short life span
<cking> some lower level library above libc doing that
<sturmflut2> cking: Ah, right, it's just a fork() and no exec(), correct?
<anpok_> hm ok still interesting.. could be libdbus..
<cking> i guess it's a thread in a support library that libdbus is using, possibly some callback with a timeout
<anpok_> sturmflut2: does that happen all the time?
<anpok_> could you also monitor dbus..
<cking> perhaps attaching health-check or strace to it will prove to be instructive
<anpok_> cking: hm why does lightdm show up in the log?
<sturmflut2> anpok_: Sometimes it stops for a short amount of time, but in general it happens all the time, yes. And it happens a lot, like multiple times per second.
<cking> anpok_, because a thread is being created that does something and then the thread exits
<anpok_> cking: so the thread is created inside lightdm??
<sturmflut2> That's what confuses me as well
<cking> anpok_, yep, but probably one of the libraries it uses
<cking> it may be just a timer
<cking> implemented in a crude way
<anpok_> ah ok so it is rather something inside lightdm
<anpok_> i was mentally checking through what usc does wrt thread starting/stopping
<cking> anpok_, yep, i bet it's a lower level library it is using, normally is something like that
<cking> proabably libglib, it normally is that
<sturmflut2> Okay, the lightdm process that shows up as a parent on my phone is currently PID 1763. If I "strace -ttt -y -f -p 1763", I see nothing.
<anpok_> sturmflut2: if it really tries to start usc again. usc will exit because the mir-socket is still there..
<sturmflut2> anpok_: Yep, I just dropped the command line that shows up into phablet-shell, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/11670740/
<sturmflut2> anpok_: Also note the "Warning: ignoring unrecognised arguments: --vt 1"
<cking> you could try health-check on it, it's like strace on steroids
<sturmflut2> cking, anpok_ : I have the feeling that forkstat doesn't tell me what I think it does. "health-check -p lightdm" doesn't show any calls to fork() or clone(), and when I set a filter to "sys_fork", "sys_clone" and "sys_exit" with ftrace, lightdm doesn't even show up in the output. According to ftrace the only processes at "fault" are unity-system-compositor, unity8-dash and unity8 for using clone() to create short-lived
<sturmflut2> threads.
<sturmflut2> (at least that's what I can tell with my capabilities)
<cking> sturmflut2, what device are you using?
<sturmflut2> cking: bq Aquaris E4.5
<cking> ok, lemme have a peek once I reflash it
<cking> forkstat only reports what the kernel sees, not sure how that gets picked up when procesesses are very short lived
<cking> bah, phone is flat, gimme 30 mins while I pump it with charge
<sturmflut2> cking: I think the "fork $PID child" and "exit $PID" messages are correct, but the "fork  $PID parent" ones don't make sense. Why does parent "lightdm" create a child called "unity-system-compositor"? Without a call to exec()?
<cking> yeah, that sounds wrong
<sturmflut2> The example on http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~cking/forkstat/ looks much more consistent in that regard
<sturmflut2> Let's dig deeper...
<anpok_> sturmflut2: that --vt 1 thing does not hurt..
<cking> 09:42:49 fork 19268 parent          /bin/sh /usr/bin/lesspipe
<cking> 09:42:49 fork 19269 child           /bin/sh /usr/bin/lesspipe
<sturmflut2> cking: That's what I would expect
<cking> this means "proceess 19268 is the parent, it is /bin/sh /usr/bin/lesspipe", and "process 19269 is the child, child is called /bin/sh /usr/bin/lesspipe (for the moment)"
<sturmflut2> cking: Yep, that's what I would expect, both should have the same name after the fork()
<cking> can you point out the exact two lines that are the issue
<sturmflut2> 13:49:18 fork  1785 parent          lightdm
<sturmflut2> 13:49:18 fork 22383 child           unity-system-compositor --disable-overlays=false --spinner=/usr/bin/unity-system-compositor-spinner --file /run/mir_socket --from-dm-fd 9 --to-dm-fd 13 --vt 1
<cking> ok, i'll git into that in a moment
<cking> sturmflut2, OK, I can reproduce this, I'll debug it now
<sturmflut2> cking: \o/
<cking> sturmflut2: 12:58:55 fork  1468 parent          lightdm
<cking> 12:58:55 fork  4482 child           unity-system-compositor --disable-overlays=false --spinner=/usr/bin/unity-system-compositor-spinner --file /run/mir_socket --from-dm-fd 10 --to-dm-fd 13 --vt 1
<cking> 12:58:55 exit  4482      0    0.001 unity-system-compositor --disable-overlays=false --spinner=/usr/bin/unity-system-compositor-spinner --file /run/mir_socket --from-dm-fd 10 --to-dm-fd 13 --vt 1
<cking> ps -ef | grep 1468
<cking> root      1468     1  0 12:57 ?        00:00:00 lightdm
<cking> root      1496  1468  1 12:57 ?        00:00:01 unity-system-compositor --disable-overlays=false --spinner=/usr/bin/unity-system-compositor-spinner --file /run/mir_socket --from-dm-fd 10 --to-dm-fd 13 --vt 1
<cking> root      1575  1468  0 12:57 ?        00:00:00 lightdm --session-child 10 16
<cking> root      4831  3752  0 12:59 pts/43   00:00:00 grep --color=auto 1468
<cking> sturmflut2, so pid 1496 has a parent 1468, which is lightdm according to ps,   and that's the kind of fork/exec activity I'm seeing with forkstat
<sturmflut2> cking: Let me think for a moment
<sturmflut2> Argh, I think I know what's happening
<sturmflut2> cking: the Process Events Connector plugs into do_fork() in the kernel, and do_fork() is called by *both* the fork() and the clone() syscalls. But they apparently never added a PROC_EVENT_CLONE message, instead a call to clone() generates a PROC_EVENT_FORK message
<seb128> jgdx, do you/Ken have plans for u-s-s in vivid-overlay?
<sturmflut2> cking: if you do an actual fork(), the parent_pid is that of the calling process, the child_pid is a newly allocated one, and the child is a copy of the parent, so the cmdline is the same
<seb128> jgdx, landing wise I mean
<seb128> jgdx, I would like to backport a few wily fixes now that vivid is open again, don't want to conflict with your apn work or whatever is in silos though
<seb128> not sure if those are for testing or landing
<sturmflut2> cking: But if you do a clone(), the parent_pid is that of the process which initially forked() the calling process
<cking> sturmflut2, oh, that expains it, urgh
<sturmflut2> cking: So lightdm actually called fork() and exec() to create unity-system-compositor as a child in the very beginning, but unity-system-compositor later goes and calles clone() to create a thread, and at that point everything goes wrong
<cking> which means forkstat is a bit fatally flawed on the clones, urgh
<jgdx> seb128, funny you should mention it, I'm trying to coordinate this here https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1F6eKzwpobzoAW1JyvFt_nacFltQiIMCniA793F1z2Lc/edit?usp=sharing
<sturmflut2> cking: Yep, and it also explains why I didn't see anything with strace and why ftrace painted a completely different picture
<cking> ok, well that's great you spotted that, I completely overlooked that :-/
<seb128> jgdx, oh, there are more I want to backport ... let me set up a few mr and add them to the table then ;-)
<jgdx> seb128, I just started. :) Perfect!
<barry> Tassadar: it hasn't yet.  i'm waiting for someone to actually request it in another channel
<sturmflut2> cking: I'm actually happy that I apparently know enough about Linux to have spotted this. Now maybe we can find a solution.
<Tassadar> barry: good, thanks
<Tassadar> hope I didn't break the other channels with my updates actually, heh
<Tassadar> probably not though
<sturmflut2> cking: I think the error is here, https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/tree/kernel/fork.c#n1595 , where it calls proc_fork_connector() without any distinction between clone() and fork(). And then https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/tree/drivers/connector/cn_proc.c#n67 goes and builds a PROC_EVENT_FORK message in both cases
<cking> sturmflut2, yep, that's what I was just looking at - however, I'm debugging a firmwar eblob issue at the moment so I'm finding it hard to follow mutltiple debug threads at the moment
<cking> i wonder if the semantics have changed or it's always been broken
<sturmflut2> cking: no problem, let's defer the discussion. I still have to write about your other tools ;)
<cking> sturmflut2, I'll have a think about the issue and see if I can figure out a workaround
<cking> unfortunately, this kind of stuff with short lived processes is inherently racy when getting info from /proc
<jgdx> seb128, ~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/vivid/ubuntu-system-settings/vivid is what we target, right?
<seb128> jgdx, no
<seb128> jgdx, lp:ubuntu-system-settings/15.04
<seb128> jgdx, https://code.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/15.04
<jgdx> okay
<jgdx> seb128, why is that changelog so different?
<seb128> jgdx, which one?
<jgdx> for the branch you just linked to
<seb128> different to what?
<seb128> jgdx, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/15.04/view/head:/debian/changelog
<jgdx> seb128, from that. Thanks
<seb128> jgdx, vs http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/view/head:/debian/changelog
<seb128> jgdx, I'm unsure to understand the question :-)
<jgdx> seb128, no debian changelog here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/15.04/changes
<jgdx> was just wondering why
<seb128> jgdx, ? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/15.04/revision/1416
<jgdx> vs e.g. https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/wily/ubuntu-system-settings/wily
<seb128> oh, changelog is autogenerated by the ci bot
<seb128> not manually commited
<utack> Aquaris E5 lists "Video formats: .avi, .mkv, .mov, .mp4". Good to know what containers i can use...but what VIDEO formats does it support now
<ogra_> utack, sturmflut2 has made a list of supported codecs recently
<utack> do you know where?
<sturmflut2> utack: http://sturmflut.github.io/ubuntu/bq/2015/05/31/hacking-the-bq-part-3-supported-media-plugins-and-codecs/
<sturmflut2> utack: at the bottom
<ogra_> there :D
<utack> thx
<sturmflut2> I KNEW this would come in handy at some point
<ogra_> haha
<utack> good thing you are doing aquaris job there
<utack> sturmflut2 do you know if it has hardware support for some codecs, like h264?
<utack> webm and vp* are probablly decoded in software?
<sturmflut2> utack: The current OTA-3.5 software release for the Aquaris E4.5 decodes H.264/AVC, DivX, H.263, MPEG-4, Sorenson H.263.1 (s263) and Xvid in hardware, through the Android drivers. All other video codecs, and *all* audio codecs, are currently decoded in software. On the E5 it's most likely the same
<sturmflut2> utack: Actually the MediaTek hardware can do VC1 and VP9 in hardware, and the Android drivers are there, but the Ubuntu side is missing as far as I know
 * sturmflut2 looks at jhodapp 
<utack> not bad, didn't expect that from mediatek
<utack> don't think qualcomm gives a crap about vp9 and vc1
<jgdx> seb128, could we do one silo for all of those in the spreadsheet?
<jgdx> do you have anything to add there?
<seb128> jgdx, I'm mp-ing vivid changes atm, not sure if you got the emails
<seb128> jgdx, but yeah, that was my idea, flush the backlog in a "backport fixes" landing
<MiW> sturmflut2 - i notice you were doing some baytrail linux stuff, did you ever get the wifi working, or know anyone that did?
<sturmflut2> utack: At least some of the Qualcomm chips do VC-1 and WMV-9 in hardware
<utack> ok
<jgdx> seb128, k
<utack> well tbh h264 is perfectly fine, since the soc vendor already paid the fees and x264 is a really good encoder, but longterm it would be great to shift to free codecs
<seb128> jgdx, https://code.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/15.04/+activereviews
<sturmflut2> MiW: I never got my tablet far enough to actually care about the WiFi, usually it crashes or freezes because of other issues. Sébastien Bourdeauducq (sb0) over in #m-labs apparently got WiFi working with the right firmware file for the Broadcom chip
<jgdx> seb128, done
<MiW> brillant thanks for the tip
<seb128> jgdx, thanks
<anpok_> sturmflut2 cking: re, what was the result on the forks? Was that a wrong output of the tool or does lightdm really attempt to restart u-s-c frequently or (less frequently depending on the lucky device)?
<jgdx> seb128, okay, I'll start mping as well
<sturmflut2> anpok_: The kernel sends the "wrong" netlink messages to forkstat
<cking> anpok_, looks like a feature in the way sys_clone is wrong ^
<anpok_> ok
<anpok_> but we know that lightdm on sturmflut2s bq shows awkward activity for some reason~
<seb128> jgdx, which ones?
<seb128> jgdx, I'm doing the locale compare and dash security
<sturmflut2> anpok_: No, that was a "false positive", lightdm doesn't do anything wrong.
<anpok_> oh
<sturmflut2> anpok_: unity-system-compositor, unity8-dash and unity8 create a couple of short-lived threads per second, that's all
<anpok_> i was curious because I never saw that when the screen is off
<sturmflut2> anpok_: To be exact, those three processes spawn threads exactly every 500 milliseconds each
<Z3> Hi, do you know the release date of desktop convergence, and if it will work on a Nexus 4?
<sturmflut2> Z3: the first device with Convergence will be released by bq somewhere towards the end of the year, some say in October.
<popey> yes, no.
<seb128> jgdx, k, I'm done with the backports I wanted to do, I'm unsure about the other ones from Ken
<popey> well, yes, maybe
<Z3> sturmflut2 ok. And a las question: what's the release date of a Ubuntu Touch tablet with convergence?
<seb128> jgdx, I'm happy to put that stack in a silo if you think we are good with those
<sturmflut2> Z3: I don't think we have any info on that. Maybe the announced bq device will be a tablet, who knows
<Z3> sturmflut2 ok, thank you very much :-)
<jgdx> seb128, I got those from the backlog. Not sure they are all of the backports
<seb128> jgdx, https://code.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/15.04/+activereviews has the stack
<sturmflut2> Sleep_Walker: I added all your app suggestions to the next iteration of my list, which will be published in about three weeks. The dictionary app already exists I think, https://uappexplorer.com/app/knowndict.benyfu
<Sleep_Walker> thanks for tip!
<mcphail> Sleep_Walker: and popey is going to have ScummVM up and running in a couple of days :)
<sturmflut2> mcphail: What?!?
<nik90> sturmflut2: do you actually have a schedule on when you update the posts?
<popey> hahah
<mcphail> popey: any progress? :)
<sturmflut2> nik90: I do now, the target is to publish at the end of every month
<popey> mcphail: not touched it since we last looked at it
<popey> may 22nd according to my log
<mcphail> popey: just wanted to check. Have my finger poised over the buy button on gog.com
<popey> hah :)
<Silex> hum
<Silex> I think I bricked my phone
<Silex> bq aquaris 4.5 ubuntu edition
<popey> hold down the power button for longer than you think you need to
<popey> almost always fixes it :)
<popey> 10s plus
<Silex> it reboots alright, only I can't reach recovery mode anymore
<Silex> it boots into this after the operator logo: http://www.androidguys.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/Samsung-Grand-hard-reset.jpg
<Silex> tried to flash it with android
<popey> oh
<popey> cant help there
<sturmflut2> Bargh, I wanted to also do a "My favourite new apps" article every month, but there are now so many updates to the app store that I have a hard time keeping up
<Silex> I can't believe a phone from 2015 can be brickable
<screwsss> lol
<sturmflut2> Silex: m(
<screwsss> still goin on about that
<popey> Silex: not convinced it's completely bricked, but we don't really support android here ㋛
<screwsss> <Leeds> try #ubuntu-touch
<screwsss> ROFL
<screwsss> this is just goin around in circles
<popey> screwsss: what are you after?
<screwsss> the latest build of ubuntu
<mcphail> sturmflut2: too many apps is surely a good thing?
<popey> screwsss: for what device?
<screwsss> windows
<sturmflut2> popey: You can actually *really* brick it if you try to flash Android on it, just kill the Preloader and that's it
<popey> screwsss: troll better
<Silex> sturmflut2: okay, so it is brickable. Probably what I did then
<screwsss> do i need to be a linux expert to be able to comfortably use unbuntu
<Silex> it's a shame because there *is* some kind of bootloader, only that /dev/ttyACM0 isn't talkable long enough when I plug the phone
<screwsss> is there an efs partition on those phones similiar to samsung phones?
<ogra_> wow, that animation definitely doesnt exist on the phone by default
<ogra_> where did you get the recovery from ?
<Silex> ogra_: the BQ Aquaris 4.5 android edition
<Silex> it's the same hardware
<popey> we dont ship with android though
<ogra_> yes, but different partitionin and some minor HW diffs (screen etc)
<Silex> figured it would be easy to "just put android on it"
<Silex> ooooh
<Silex> then I'm fucked indeed
<ogra_> you need to use the flash tool that bq provides
<popey> contact bq, they may be able to help
<ogra_> the boot partitions including recovery are the same
<ogra_> just the system partitions are differently sized
<Silex> ogra_: the windows tool? alright yeah let's give it a try
<Silex> I just need to install a windows box :(
<ogra_> their flash tool actually flashes on a low level and re-writes the partitioning
<Silex> ogra_: shame we can't do the same on linux
<Silex> and virtualbox USB support isn't there yet
<sturmflut2> Silex: The SP Flash Tool is available for Linux somewhere
<Silex> Anyway, that gives me hope. Thanks!
<Silex> sturmflut2: it keeps getting better :)
 * Silex googles
<sturmflut2> bq should put a big warning label on those downloads
<ogra_> i dont think there is actually a way to brick the phone if you dont do overly insane things like dd'ing /dev/zero into the disk
<ogra_> you should always get to some fastboot mode
<sturmflut2> ogra_: "Some people on the internet" apparently actually did it, they flashed the wrong stuff with the SP Flash Tool and then the preloader was corrupt.
<Silex> ogra_: that's what I thought too but I booted into fastmode alot of times before flashing, and now it just doenst' work. Only reboot does. I'll try flashtool.net
<ogra_> sturmflut2, right, thats about the same level as dd'ing /dev/zero into your MMC
<sturmflut2> ogra_: But the SP Flash Tool has a fancy GUI and can be downloaded from the bq website. Actually bq offers it as the "default" way to do a hard reset, so people probably get the impression that it's safe in all cases
<ogra_> yeah, it sadly has some risky buttons
<screwsss> what is mir in laymens terms
<screwsss> i thought re-paritioning a phones main memory could really fuck it
<ogra_> well, the images have fixed partition tables that are actually created for that specific device
<screwsss> so Silex is in the clear?
<sturmflut2> ogra_: At the very end the phone is unbrickable, right, even if you zero the eMMC flash. MediaTek SoCs have a small internal ROM with a minimal bootloader that is executed before it boots from flash and initializes the hardware, and if you open the phone there apparently are some JTAG connections on the circuit board which can be used to flash the eMMC.
<sturmflut2> ogra_: But that's most likely a case for customer support then
<ogra_> indeed, but that requires some more HW effort :)
<Silex> screwsss: I have more hopes than before but I think there's still little chance of really recovering it
<screwsss> try it
<Silex> yeah, when at home I definitly will
<screwsss> just do it. dont let your dreams just be dreams
<screwsss> obv you have nothing to lose
<screwsss> so whats this mir business
<sturmflut2> screwsss: It's basically the thing between your applications and the graphics drivers
<Silex> sturmflut2, ogra_, popey: thanks!
<popey> np
<ogra_> good luck !
<sturmflut2> cking: Is power-calibrate usable on the E4.5?
<cking> sturmflut2, I'm not 100% sure, I'd avoid that one if possible
<cking> it's Work-In-Progress
<sturmflut2> cking: Okay, it would have been a major change to my setup since it needs the device to discharge the battery, and all my communication goes over USB, which automatically charges the battery
<cking> sturmflut2, I've not 100% ensured it produces reliable answers, so it's not production quality yet
<sturmflut2> cking: I guess the same applies to powerstat?
<cking> sturmflut2, powerstat is OK-ish, as long as the battery is linear-ish, which is may not be
<cking> and it's only useful on bigger devices, like laptops
<sturmflut2> *note*
<sturmflut2> cking: I really appreciate the effort you put into your man pages BTW
<cking> sturmflut2, thanks, I try to make them useful, rather than "minimal"
 * sturmflut2 already loves smemstat
<screwsss> sturmflut2: that did not explain it well for me but neway
<screwsss> anyways
<ogra_> screwsss, it is a display server ... it also has its own IRC channel in #ubuntu-mir
<sturmflut2> screwsss: Your applications want to draw something on the screen, and the graphics drivers know how to draw things on the screen, but you can't allow every application to directly access the graphics drivers. That would end in chaos. You also want additional features like window management, you want to switch between applications and so on. So you need a component between the applications and the graphics drivers that does
<sturmflut2> all this advanced staff.
<sturmflut2> screwsss: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Display_server
<sturmflut2> screwsss: The Wikipedia page even lists Mir
<sturmflut2> s/staff/stuff/
<screwsss> ah i see
<sturmflut2> (From the live Q&A) Okay, no news on an official Ubuntu tablet :/ So the first device with Convergence will really be a phone?
<ogra_> sturmflut2, yes
<screwsss> cheers sturmflut2
<faenil> any idea why QGSettings::set would cause a segfault? (parameters are correct)
<faenil> it looks like something goes wrong inside qgsettings logic, but gdb doesn't want to cooperate atm
<sturmflut2> ogra_: Well, I suppose there are some SoCs available on the market which are really powerful enough to run a full desktop
<ogra_> sturmflut2, sure, no idea what the HW specs will be, i would expect a small netboot setup
<ogra_> *netbook
<cwayne> hey we had a full desktop running on n4 a few years ago, you'd be surprised how well it worked I think (and thats with a pretty old soc)
<ogra_> yeah, but not for day to day work
<ogra_> you want something more powerful and definitely more ram
<ogra_> (i guess the CPU would actually be okayish even, but for running a desktop (at the same time as your mobile UI) you want enough spare ram to still run apps like LibO)
<sturmflut2> cwayne: Probably depends on the type of application. I can imagine that window management and some graphics stuff is actually quite fast, because you can offload lots of things to the GPU, but all ARM SoCs out there are extremely limited when it comes to memory. I never understood why they put eight or more cores in a SoC, but at the same time can't even add a second memory controller, and some SoCs still don't even support
<sturmflut2> DDR3 memory at "regular" speeds
<cwayne> ogra_: we had a few people using it for day-to-day work actually (a couple people IIRC)
<cwayne> but yeah, it could be so much better with more ram and better cpu's now :)
<cwayne> just saying it's not that much of a stretch
<sturmflut2> Even the MT6592 in the MX4 only has a single, 32-Bit wide DDR3 channel at a maximum clock of 667 MHz. Shared between GPU and CPU. That's less than half the memory bandwidth most netbooks have, and those are usually barely usable as a desktop.
<sturmflut2> A full-blown Firefox or LibreOffice might be less than happy with that.
<sturmflut2> But it forces people to optimize their stuff ;)
<sturmflut2> cking: I did some tests, is it correct to assume that smemstat will also count the code segment as "shared" if the same binary is running multiple times?
<cking> sturmflut2, that is how I interpreted the shared mem stats that I get from the /proc interfaces
<cking> note that these values are instantaneous and are subject to variability
<JanC> 667MHz memory should be fast enough for running LibO provided you have enough of it...
<sturmflut2> cking: I think the logic is correct like this, just wanted to confirm
<cking> ack
<sturmflut2> JanC: ...and if the memory bus actually has the full width
<sturmflut2> JanC: mobile devices have buses 32 bits wide, your usual PC or notebook uses a 64 bit wide bus, and the PC has two or more buses
<sturmflut2> JanC: So the frequency alone doesn't say anything, the memory bandwidth of a phone SoC is at a fraction of that of a full-blown notebook or PC
<JanC> sturmflut2: I would rather worry more about browsers than about LibO really
<sturmflut2> JanC: In the end everything has to run well enough
<sturmflut2> But we're getting there
<sturmflut2> Just a couple of years ago we were always yearning for the next, faster device, and now I'm using a notebook from 2012 and don't even really notice most of the time
<popey> sturmflut2: if you have a moment, can you try "dont crash" from the store on your device?
<sturmflut2> popey: Oh, is there a new version?
<popey> ya
<popey> should work now
<sturmflut2> \o/
<sturmflut2> What was the problem?
<popey> i had some inconsistencies in my html5 manifest file
<popey> not looked at it for a while then came back to it with fresh eyes
<popey> wanted to get it working then will add features after
<sturmflut2> Uuuuh, it actually does things!
<popey> oh my
<sturmflut2> ...and I instantly crashed the cars.
<popey> \o/
<popey> 8 is about as high as I can go
<popey> old man with poor reactions :)
<sturmflut2> Works perfect on my E4.5, fluid and everything
<sturmflut2> And I already hate it more than I have ever hated flappy bird
<popey> haha
<popey> I didn't write it btw, I licensed it, but have the code so I can modify it.
<popey> sturmflut2: thanks for pimping it :)
<sturmflut2> popey: ...just using my social media overlord status for a good cause.
<utack> Silex phone alive again?
<om26er> Hi! How can i ssh to my Ubuntu phone ?
<om26er> nvm, found ogra_ on askubuntu
<cking> sturmflut2, i've figured out a workaround by fetching the processes' tgid and ppid and working things out from that extra state info
<studio_> hi
<studio_> did someone here tried the "new" flash-tool" for the bq E4.5/E5 that bq made public for ubuntu?
<studio_> http://www.mibqyyo.com/descargas/2015/05/22/herramienta-flash-tool-ubuntu/
<studio_> what files need to be set to 775 after extracting the zip?
<studio_> nobody here?
<popey> yes
<studio_> ah, ok :)
<mcphail> studio_: haven't used the tool, but there is a HOWTO linked on the page you posted
<popey> I have no need for such a tool.
<studio_> mcphail, did i missed something? where?
<studio_> i think the ZIP is made under windows
<mcphail> studio_: http://www.mibqyyo.com/articulos/2015/06/01/installation-process-ubuntu-android/#/vanilla/discussion/embed/?vanilla_discussion_id=0
<studio_> mcphail, did you compared the how-to with the zip?
<mcphail> studio_: no. I have no interest in the tool
<mcphail> studio_: and the HOWTO would put me off trying it for fun
<studio_> was wondering, because another mtk flash-tool was working here on ubuntu 14.04 without problems ...
<studio_> are there some news about dekko and storing offline emails?
<SturmFlut> Okay, the first image has hit the ubuntu-touch/stable/meizu.en/arale channel ;)
<studio_> first?
<SturmFlut> on this channel it's the first
<studio_> m75 got also a git
<SturmFlut> studio_: The github repository that Meizu uploaded their kernel to?
<studio_> https://github.com/meizuosc/m75
<SturmFlut> studio_: Ah, the one where important parts like the Preloader, Little Kernel etc. are missing
<k1l_> studio_: about dekko. if you ask nicely on https://answers.launchpad.net/dekko i am sure the developers will answer about the state and plans. at least they did for my question.
<k1l_> studio_: but keep in mind that when you try to push the developers with your annoying methods, they will not listen to you anymore. "der ton macht die musik"
<studio_> k1l_, i know, i am just comparing ...
<studio_> k1l_, i'd like to change back from android to "ubuntu", but "in the moment" i cant see an advantage. i think, it (ubuntu touch) needs more time ..
<SturmFlut> cking: Nice work on forkstat! I'll have to look at the git diff tomorrow and see how you worked around the issue :)
<studio_> SturmFlut, do you own the specs from the meizu ubuntu phone? is it a mt6595 or mt6595"t"?
<davmor2> studio_: it one that rings, you answer it and then hang up you know a phone :P
<studio_> davmor2, i never talked about a "phone" i always talk about an handheld pc or pda
<SturmFlut> studio_: the MX4 is listed with up to 2.2 GHz CPU clock, so it is most likely not the "T" (Turbo) variant, that one clocks up to 2.5 GHz
<studio_> thanks
<davmor2> studio_: you said "meizu ubuntu phone"
<popey> i have the android mx4, not the ubuntu one
<ogra_> LOL!!!
<popey> but assuming they're the same, it's an MT6595
<popey> according to /proc/cpuinfo
<popey> dunno if you can believe that or not
<dobey> k1l_, studio_: also, there is #dekko for questions about dekko :)
<studio_> popey, i beleve, that there is no ubuntu phone, in the moment, with an mt6595(T) or 6795
<popey> technically right now, there is only one ubuntu phone :D
<davmor2> popey: technically 2 on sale :P
<studio_> popey, one of the biggest mistake for meizu is the missing external storage.
<dobey> davmor2: or 3
<dobey> studio_: don't buy one if it doesn't fit your needs then
<davmor2> studio_: most phones don't have external storage
<studio_> dobey, davmor2, we are not talking about iPhones
<studio_> the bq e4.5 han handle 64gb sd card without problems, for exp.
<studio_> han=can
<dobey> studio_: apparently we're not even talking about phones
<tathhu> doesn't meizu got like 32+ gigs onboard memory?
<studio_> dobey, "you" are allways talking about a phone, and it is not a server ... not me.
<dobey> tathhu: my nexus5 does. i'm sure the mx4 can be bought with 32GB storage too. i don't know if it has 64GB
<dobey> studio_: yes, the ubuntu phone image builds are not server images
<dobey> but let me know when you have a petabyte of raid storage with the sd card slot on a phone
<tathhu> dobey: yeah, I have no idea either
<studio_> dobey, come on, please compare the bq E4.5, for exp., with the rasperry pi ...
<dobey> lol, not this again
<studio_> lol, does that mean what ubuntu touch can handle in the moment?
<dobey> there is no ubuntu touch. there is only ubuntu. the retail phone image for bq e4.5 is not a server image. it is a retail phone image.
<dobey> if you wish to create a custom ubuntu image for your phone to run it as a server, feel free to build one
<studio_> that didn't answered my question
<dobey> you didn't ask a question, you are trolling.
<studio_> ok, if "you" mean, i like to do trolling, but ask yourself ...
<dobey> your questions have all been answered, many times. if you have no new questions, then please don't keep asking the same repetitive things. you are clearly looking to illicit a certain response by doing so. stop wasting everyone's time
<davmor2> studio_: Google prefer device vendors to not have external sdcard as it forces users to use more online storage  and services hopefully from google making them more money in the process, all the nexus devices have no sdcard nor now does the samsung galaxy s6 range pretty sure that acer and asus tablet never have had either and you'll see more vendors follow suit.
<studio_> dobey, that means, i'll never get an direct answer here in #ubuntu-touch an i have to wait what user/costumers write about the themes ... davmor2, i don't care abaut google! i am using normally symbian and android is "no go" for me.
<davmor2> studio_: 90% of symbian device don't have external sdcards so that argument doesn't wash either :P
<studio_> davmor2, on symbian i have no problem with my imap emails to read them offline
<dobey> studio_: you've been given many direct answers. you're unwillingness to accept them has nothing to do with the answers not being given
<dobey> studio_: this channel isn't the place to report dekko bugs. they have a bug tracker for that app
<popey> studio_: lets not do this all over again
<studio_> dobey, popey, i see future problems, but you are not willing to see them too :(
<popey> studio_: not true
<popey> studio_: we just don't go on and on and on and on about them
<dobey> i am very good at seeing problems and complaining about things
<popey> don't we know it :)
<davmor2> popey: dobey: excuse while the master of issues steps on your toes and then complains like hell about you being in his way
<dobey> but i try to phrase them in objective and technical manner, and by filing bugs or merge proposals, rather than asking indirect questions repeatedly that have already been answered a hundred times over.
<studio_> popey, what about these adapters, usb to vga/dvi/hdmi = displaylink, are they working on "mobile devices"?
<popey> dunno, I don't own one
<popey> but I expect not initially
<studio_> so, what does a "convergence device" mean?
<dobey> *sigh*
<dobey> "something not currently on the market" is what it means
<studio_> dobey, so why do you always talk about "ubuntu", if the mobile device can't handle simple "drivers"?
<popey> chances are those devices don't work yet under Mir
<popey> its not simple drivers
<popey> there's more to it than that
<studio_> ah,, so the problem is "again" mir
<dobey> the problem is that you are expecting things that have been announced as being available sometime in 2016, as working today
<dobey> beyond that, there is no real "problem" in what you are asking about. even all those random usb devices don't work with all android phones.
<studio_> dobey, as i said, android is a "no go" os.
<popey> missing the point
<studio_> no
<studio_> i am on debian, aren't i?
<anpok_> display link drivers exist but they work with drm
<studio_> uch? drm? why?
<dobey> this isn't #debian, no
<anpok_> there is also a pure fb driver .. but in both cases you would make an extra turn to get buffer content there
<anpok_> so in general.. no it wont work right now..
<anpok_> but patches are welcome
<studio_> anpok_, i never thought about drm on an handheld pc ...
<tathhu> something to do with libhybris/stuff?
<anpok_> tathhu: hmm no.. it mostly means that you have another drm device not capable of rendering.. but capable of page flips/plane configuration.. so you need to find an efficient way to get the content from the android native buffer there
<anpok_> hmm ok so maybe libhybris stuff.. but I dont know
<studio_> anpok_, i never researched more about that drm-stuff, but for example, my dvb-s2/c2 recivers an handle recording the streams as pure "ts" (mpeg2/4) same is on kodi with android. but "ubuntu touch" can't handle these streams. so will it be protected by drm, same as LG and Samsung made?
<popey> studio_: port kodi to ubuntu touch and then we can support ts streams
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/06/new-5-inch-ubuntu-phone-goes-on-sale
<ogra_> popey, needs https://github.com/smspillaz/xbmc/tree/mir-gsoc-1 first (i was looking into porting kodi to snappy recently)
<popey> hah, i was literally just looking at that :)
<anpok_> studio_: uh.. drm is direct rendering manager.. but I guess that doesnt matter much for the discussion
<anpok_> hm i thought we just need a revamped tv mode for unity?
<studio_> popey, i think you missunderstood me. ubuntu (touch) is able to grap the stream. the stream is delivered my an m3u. the problem is the media-player.
<ogra_> anpok_, that still needs a backend :)
<anpok_> youtube scope will do
<popey> studio_: right, so android works _with_ kodi installed, ubuntu touch _doesnt_ work without kodi installed. This seems entirely expected.
<dobey> studio_: that has nothing to do with drm i think
<studio_> popey, with wget .... i think you can grap the stream, or not?
<ogra_> popey, how do you install kodi ? we simply dont have kodi for ubuntu, period
<popey> Everyone is missing the point
<ogra_> (on phones that is)
<popey> studio_ claims android can do something ubuntu cannot
<dobey> popey: ikr
<popey> claims ubuntu is the problem here
<popey> yet android can only do this magic because it has kodi available
<ogra_> exactly
<popey> ergo, if ubuntu had kodi we could do the same set of features
<studio_> dobey, you should read about drm, Samsung, LD and USB-Recording, this is NOT PVR
<studio_> LG
<tvoss|dinner> studio_, for hardware-accelerated mpeg2 stream decoding, you might want to have a look at the media compat layers in hybris, they expose all the hw accelerated codecs that android offers
<dobey> studio_: you should read about direct rendering manager, i guess, as it's what anpok was talking about earlier, and not digital rights management.
<dobey> ie, drm according to the linux kernel
<tvoss|dinner> dobey, which is very likely not supported on android ;)
<tvoss|dinner> studio_, ^
<popey> heh
<Colbyfttp> Hey folks proud owner of new ubuntu phone as of today :)
<ogra_> yay !
<studio_> dobey, i was reading a lot about "how to grab the direct mpg/h.264/h.265-stream"
<popey> \o/
<dobey> studio_: and for the record, i've read the actual oma-drm spec before. so i've read plenty on digital rights management too
<ogra_> Colbyfttp, congrats !
<popey> Colbyfttp: thank you.
<dobey> studio_: if you get an m3u playlist, then parse the m3u and get the url from it
<Colbyfttp> Lol cheers
<tvoss|dinner> studio_, so how does drm related to hw-accelerated mpeg2 stream decoding here? just google'd a little bit and it seems that kodi does not handle drm-protected streams at all (e.g., http://kodi.tv/addon-spotlight-hdhomerun-live-tv/)
<tvoss|dinner> studio_, do you have a reference to how kodi handles drm streams handy?
<studio_> dobey, what broadcast are you using in your home?
<popey> tvoss|dinner: i think studio_ is confused between kernel drm and video content drm
<dobey> studio_: if your problem is that you can't pass that url to media-hub and have it work, then file a bug against media-hub and either wait for it to be fixed, or help fix it yourself
<tvoss|dinner> popey, maybe, but even if so: kodi certainly does *not* support drm on Linux ;)
<popey> heh
<tvoss|dinner> s/Linux/Android/g
<tvoss|dinner> obviously ;)
<popey> obv
<dobey> studio_: i don't watch live television, because i am not paying the cable company a monthly rental fee for a set top box that i don't want/need
<studio_> dobey, i do not need to "file a bug". so what media broadcast are you using, icecast?
<dobey> i'm not "broadcasting" anything
<Colbyfttp> Thats alright for you in the UK you have to pay period
<Colbyfttp> But its not a tax lol
<popey> not if you dont watch it live :)
<Colbyfttp> Lil does the 2ND lag count
<Colbyfttp> lol
<studio_> dobey, so how do you receive transmissions (TV/Radio) from the intranet/internet to you ubuntu touch device?
<dobey> you mean on my nexus 4? i don't.
<studio_> i don't care, i need an answer
<dobey> ...
<ogra_> sounded like one
<dobey> youtube
<dobey> soundcloud
<popey> studio_: please, enough of this.
<dobey> i hear podbird works pretty decently for podcasts too
<ogra_> vimeo too
<popey> studio_: you're really making this a much less friendly place than it usually is.
 * lotuspsychje hides
<studio_> popey, sorry, but did you get the point?
<popey> Your points seem to wander around all over the place
<popey> and have been raised way too many times.
<popey> We _know_ what the platform is missing
<popey> (Pointless me saying this as I have said it before)
<dobey> i have a tungsten scribe. it has a very sharp point
<popey> We are aware of the limitations.
<popey> To keep coming in here and poking us about it, doesn't actually help anyone, at all.
<popey> mzanetti: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyparTA5VCg  usb keyboard demonstrated with reminders ㋛
<studio_> popey, the limitation is ubuntu touch (MIR) under ubuntu i have no problems with that, also under debian and an simple raspberry i can handle that.
<ogra_> popey, but its not a real IBM-M model ... fake !!
<popey> haha
 * popey looks for a ps/2 port on his phone
<studio_> so, nothing will be changed?
<dobey> studio_: does your bq phone have the raspberry pi logo molded into the plastic?
<ahoneybun> popey: can I get your opinion on a post?
<popey> ahoneybun: sure
<popey> studio_: no, nothing will not be changed.
<ogra_> unless you change it :)
<dobey> popey: i don't know what you're talking about. i change nothing all the time!
<popey> shhh, me too
<studio_> dobey, no, my bq 4.5, i think, will never show the penguin in bootup screen.
<dobey> studio_: if it's not a raspberry pi, then stop talking about it as if it was. it is not. they are different things.
<dobey> there are no ubuntu phone image builds for the raspberry pi 2. however, if you would like to build one, the porting guide is readily available to follow for doing so
<studio_> dobey, sorry, i thought ubuntu-next is ubuntu-touch?
<dobey> if you want kodi to work on an ubuntu phone image, then i suggest you either ask them to create an application for the ubuntu phone that integrates with media-hub, or you create an application that does so yourself. complaining about how there is no application that meets your needs, has very little to do with ubuntu itself, and it is not appreciated that you constantly do so, in this channel
<popey> studio_: snappy personal builds on some elements of ubuntu touch, yes.
<popey> which you might consider "ubuntu next"
<ahoneybun> I recently was able to hold a BQ 4.5 with Ubuntu
<dobey> no, the ubuntu next image is a preliminary image built to preview unity8 on traditional PC setups
<k1l_> didnt we have the ubuntu touch vs ubuntu next discussion already?
<studio_> dobey, in the moment i can't find informations, that the vlc or kodi team want to make something for ubuntu touch :(
<dobey> ubuntu-touch is a meta package which describes the default debian packages which get pulled from the archive, for building the phone image
<dobey> k1l_: there is only zuul.
<popey> studio_: the vlc and kodi teams dont have to do the porting. you can. or anyone can. it's free software
<studio_> popey, i am just a user, so if vlc, nor kodi team want to port to mir, what can i do?
<popey> pay someone else to do it
<studio_> canoncial?
<popey> no, anyone
<studio_> microsoft?
<studio_> apple?
<dobey> sure, if you want to pay a very large company a very large amount of money to do it
<brunch875> it doesn't need to be such a large company
<dobey> apple would probably refuse
<ogra_> depens what you pay
<ogra_> +d
<popey> studio_: there are literally _thousands_ of software developers who would love to be paid to do some work
<brunch875> for instance, I would love doing it
<popey> BINGO!
<brunch875> but I'm not done yet with college
<popey> We found one!
<brunch875> haha
<dobey> sure. if you have $50bn in the bank to actually buy apple with, and then just require your employees to do the work, then apple might do it
<popey> STOP him leaving!
<DonkeyHotei> it's the free software way
<ogra_> brunch875, rolling a kodi click package is definitely the right side job for college ;)
<brunch875> I could propose it as a final project
<popey> that would be awesome
<studio_> for sure :)
<studio_> have to leave. thanks for help for today, by all ...
<tathhu> Does 4.5 really have those android buttons on bottom of the screen?
<tathhu> Ubuntu edition, ofc
<ogra_> no
<tathhu> Ahh, stupid marketing/smthing pics
<mcphail> tathhu: bq say they do
<popey> probably pics taken before the ubuntu phones were made :)
<ogra_> when these pics were taken the actual ubuntu HW didnt exist :)
<mcphail> ogra_: bq say the buttons are there
<ogra_> mcphail, they are, physically under the black glass
<mcphail> ogra_: apparently they light if you install android
<ogra_> but there is differennt firmware for the input driver in the chip and the glass doesnt have the buttons
<SturmFlut> Oh, webbrowser-app runs unconfined? I've never noticed before
<popey> echo 255 > /sys/class/leds/button-backlight/brightness
<popey> that works on the android one, they light up
<popey> not on the ubuntu one
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> different firmware ... like i said
<mcphail> popey: did you ever find an SDL2-compatible version of scummvm?
<popey> yes, but it doesn't work
<popey> https://github.com/thp/scummvm/tree/sdl2
<popey> can't recall why now
<mcphail> popey: ta. Might have a look
<popey> coolio
<popey> the guy who made it replied to me on G+ and said he hasn't even looked at it for 2 years so may not work
<mcphail> yeah - lots of posts from devs saying they're not interested in SDL2 :(
<popey> mcphail: I guess that's why they're adding the shim that hides sdl2 behind sdl1.2
<popey> mcphail: any idea how that's going?
<mcphail> popey: no - wasn't aware of that
<mcphail> don't think that git repo holds much hope
<mcphail> This branch is 1 commit ahead, 10751 commits behind scummvm:master
<mcphail> :(
<mcphail> Unless that one commit fixes everything, of course...
<popey> hah
<popey> I only learned about the sdl shim from listening to the steamlug podcast
<popey> they interviewed icculus who is always entertaining
<mcphail> he is entertaining, but has a habit of leaving things half-done
<dobey> SturmFlut: yeah, the browser app is from a .deb package still
<mcphail> actually, that's rather harsh. He's contibuted 100000x more than I ever will
<popey> heh
<popey> https://trello.com/b/sXcrlXCD/sdl-wishlist he has quite the todo list
<mcphail> gosh
<SturmFlut> popey, mcphail: I thought a Mir-enabled libsdl1.2 was in the works? Or already completed?
<popey> no, mir enabled sdl2
<popey> unless bschaefer has been working on sdl1.2 too :)
 * popey sees https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/libsdl/add-mir-support-v2
<popey> no good for phone though
<SturmFlut> popey: https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/+junk/sdl1.2-mir
<SturmFlut> popey: The Mir bits are there, last change 2015-05-19 22:05:07 UTC
<ahoneybun> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/telepathy-ofono/+bug/1463574
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1463574 in telepathy-ofono "Using MMS will cause Data to stop working" [Undecided,New]
<popey> awe: ^ is that the right project do you think?
<SturmFlut> mcphail: Sorry for ignoring your pull request for my ubuntu-touch-sdl-template on github, too much work on other things
<SturmFlut> mcphail, popey: Well, as far as I can tell you can just build https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/+junk/sdl1.2-mir with mcphail's recipe from https://github.com/mcphail/ubuntu-touch-sdl-template/blob/master/lib/src/how_to_build_sdl_for_ubuntu_phone.txt and get a Mir-enabled libsdl1.2
<popey> hehe
<SturmFlut> At least it configures and builds correctly in my 14.10 chroot and all the Mir parts are there
<popey> that would be neat
<popey> but it says sdl1.2 doesn't do egl...
<SturmFlut> popey: It does, that's what the Mir video backend uses
<mcphail> SturmFlut: sorry - just bought Splinter Cell in the GOG sale and got distracted :) - you've got 1.2 to build and run? Great
<SturmFlut> mcphail: Yes, it builds using the instructions you used for libSDL2. Some of the options to ../configure are different, but "--enable-video-mir" is there
<mcphail> that's very encouraging. bschaefer is the man!
<SturmFlut> Ask him which branch to use, there seems to be more than one
<bschaefer> popey, whats going on?
 * bschaefer looks at chat
<popey> oh nothing :)
<bschaefer> popey, i've 1.2 and 2.0 :)
<popey> \o/
<bschaefer> (aimed at mir 0.13.1) sooo its you'll need wily now
<popey> bschaefer: mcphail and SturmFlut are both kinda keen on sdl related topics
<bschaefer> cool
<popey> oh blimey
<bschaefer> popey, well sdl2 is still mir umm 0.12.5
<bschaefer> the sdl1.2 i have proposed is aimed at 0.13.1
<popey> ok
<bschaefer> https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/+junk/sdl1.2-mir
<popey> impressed at how well neverball and neverputt run
<bschaefer> you can pop off some of the new changes
<bschaefer> popey, yup :) no issues, thats the work of the mir guys
<popey> be good to get some other funky sdl games in :)
<bschaefer> yup!
<dobey> well, i guess all the old proprietary games using sdl1.2 will work on mir now :)
<SturmFlut> I really have to finally get those SDL templates set up
<mcphail> Getting this working is hugely exciting
<tathhu> SturmFlut: stop spamming my tweetdeck :-D
<awe> popey, probably a better place might be nuntium, and we can add a NM task if need be
<awe> popey, woefully inadequate bug report though...
<popey> :(
<awe> I asked for more info and moved to nuntium; I can't seem to assign back to Aaron though
<ahoneybun> awe: added the info you need to the bug report
#ubuntu-touch 2015-06-10
<hevyhomie> hello everyone
<hevyhomie> Would you be kind to help me with how to build apparmor for moto E as given by the porting to new device link: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/Next-Ubuntu-Touch-OTA-Update-Should-Arrive-in-July-Says-Canonical-483826.shtml
<sturmflut2> tathhu: I'm just forwarding relevant information to my loyal crowd of followers ;)
<sturmflut2> dholbach: Good morning!
<dholbach> hey sturmflut2
<zyga> bzoltan: hey
<zyga> bzoltan: do you have a moment to talk
<bzoltan> zyga: yes
<zyga> bzoltan: thanks, I'm interested in the binary runtime for SDK apps
<zyga> bzoltan: for LTS releases
<zyga> bzoltan: I'm curious as to how apps are supposed to use it
<zyga> bzoltan: ahd what kind of testing was performed on it
<bzoltan> zyga: Right...I am almost done with the prototype package.https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/qt5-beta-proper/+sourcepub/5119834/+listing-archive-extra
<bzoltan> zyga:  It compiles, builds, but i need to fix up the packaging and stuff
<bzoltan> zyga:  The apps need to figure out the whereabout of the Qt. Env vars are there for that
<zyga> bzoltan: do you have an idea when it will be ready?
<zyga> bzoltan: I'd like to give it a try with checkbox
<bzoltan> zyga: Is there a rush?
<zyga> bzoltan: no, just planning
<zyga> bzoltan: we're about to end one cycle and I wonder if I should reserve some time to work on this next week
<bzoltan> zyga:  hobby or real planning? peaple tend to plan before concept and feasibility study in these days :D
<zyga> bzoltan: real planning
<zyga> bzoltan: we have a production app that runs on 14.04 but we want to replace it with one that relies on current SDK
<bzoltan> zyga:  for real planning i would not commit anything for this week. What we do is still an early prototyping. I know it works, I know it is good, but i would not jump on production just yet
<zyga> bzoltan: ok, thank you
<zyga> bzoltan: as soon as you think it's something that you consider ready for broader testing, please tell me
<zyga> bzoltan: we'd like to unify our apps across LTS and non-LTS releases
<bzoltan> zyga:  if we release a Qt 5.4 with 1.3 UITK for LTS then we are commited to it ... we can not change paths and modules anymore. So I would do the proper base work.
<bzoltan> zyga:  that is a brilliant plan and I am sure that our Qt and UITK are up to the job. But we need to be super careful not to commit to an API or a modul what might change.
<zyga> bzoltan: understood
<brunch875> Why do I always seem to miss ubuntuonair?
<brunch875> :C
<zyga> bzoltan: one last question, will you release something before the end of 15.10 development?
<zyga> bzoltan: a vivid version of SDK -libs would be useful for our needs
<zyga> (so current, not next)
<bzoltan> zyga: to release a vivid version via the SDK PPA is easy ... to the archive is close to impossible. Sadly not because of me.
<bzoltan> zyga:  but the latest UITK on vivid is fresh
<zyga> bzoltan: ppa is fine
<zyga> bzoltan: so which is it? is your plan to wait for 15.10 development to finish and then release a set of libraries to let apps to run on 14.04
<bzoltan> zyga:  I plan to release much earlier
<bzoltan> zyga:  in optimal case in weeks ... at least the prototype package what would be good for concept validation and testing.
<bzoltan> zyga:  the first package will come with a major _DISCLAIMER_ that the content and paths are subject to change
<zyga> bzoltan: thank you, that's all I need now
<zyga> bzoltan: and I'm very grateful for your work
<bzoltan> zyga:  My pleasure :) You push this ship to the right direction ... rolling release of the developer offering. that was my ambition since the beginning  :)
<zyga> ara: do you have any plans to adopt asana?
<ara> zyga, not currently, why?
<zyga> ara: I used it a little lately to track lp development, I'm just curious to see what our plans are
<ara> zyga, the current plans probably involve trello, rather than asana
<sturmflut2> Does anybody have a vegetahd device at hand and could test a click app for me? You can ping me in private if you don't want to reveal yourself ;)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Ball Point Pen Day! 😃
<popey> JamesTait: oddly a fountain pen just dropped through my letter box :)
<JamesTait> popey, nice! Anything to do with Ronnie Tucker's series of reviews?
<popey> yes :)
<popey> el cheapo one from ebay
<popey> then realised I have no ink :)
 * JamesTait prefers fountain pens.
<JamesTait> I haven't watched any of the reviews yet, but I intend to just out of curiosity. I have a cherry wood fountain pen that my wife bought me as an anniversary present, and I like that.
<jgdx> seb128, this [1] now passes. Could you take a look at it? [1] https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-1441192/+merge/255402
<davmor2> popey: JamesTait I prefer rotary pencils.  I find them smoother to write with than pens
<popey> me too usuaally
<popey> I generally only use pencils, but I want to try something different, not used a fountain pen for 30 years
<jgdx> seb128, also, I can't run system settings locally due to the file exists fix of yours. Not sure how to recover.
 * sturmflut2 can only write in block letters and had to train his hand for three weeks before every written exam at university
<davmor2> I also don't tend to break the nibs so easily
 * JamesTait has replacement nibs handy with the cartridges, just in case.
<popey> Mirv: is this something you can help get tested / landed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtpim-opensource-src/+bug/1462989
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1462989 in qtpim-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "containsItems returned wrong value when checking all day event" [Undecided,New]
<jgdx> sturmflut2, highly recommend learning lower case letters.
<sturmflut2> jgdx: I hardly ever write anything by hand. Too many devices available.
<jgdx> sturmflut2, but you went to elementary school, right? :p
<Mirv> popey: I can help getting it landed, but it's renatu's package so I'd like him to accept it and test the landing
<Mirv> popey: I'll add a landing line for it but it seems renatu is not online
<popey> ok, thanks Mirv
<popey> I'll poke him when he's around
<Mirv> popey: it needs overlay too? I mean to vivid images (well probably obviously...)
<Mirv> captain obvious
<JamesTait> popey, davmor2: https://www.flickr.com/photos/jamestait0/18047069764/ <-- My essential equipment.
<seb128> jgdx, you didn't reply to my review comment in that mp, did you?
<popey> JamesTait: is that an ubuntu plectrum?
<Mirv> popey: so, ping him to review the patch and add his comment to the bug. I subscribed to the bug now so when I see his review approval of the patch, I'll do a silo with that patched added and ask renatu to test it.
<popey> awesomesauce, thanks Mirv
<JamesTait> popey, yes it is! From barry, at UDS Budapest!
<popey> nice
<jgdx> seb128, no, I thought the pass constituted an answer. :p
<seb128> jgdx, well, currently tests don't fail, so I'm unsure why they need to be skipped
<jgdx> seb128, commented
<seb128> jgdx, also what issue do you have with my file exists change?
<jgdx> seb128, no tests are skipped right now if they can pass. Some cannot pass due to lacking NM mock support.
<jgdx> seb128, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11689223/
<seb128> jgdx, ldd /usr/bin/system-settings | grep libS
<davmor2> JamesTait: now be lefthanded and heavy handed and see how long a nib lasts ;)  Apparently the ones you can stab through can don't do so well if you just use them :D
<jgdx> seb128, libSystemSettings.so.1 => /usr/local/lib/libSystemSettings.so.1
<seb128> jgdx, that's your issue, /usr/local custom install taking over the system version
<seb128> jgdx, just delete /usr/local/lib/libSystemSettings.so.1
<JamesTait> I think it's just you, davmor2. 😝
<jgdx> seb128, haven't used /usr/local in ages, but makes sense
<seb128> jgdx, yeah and the lib didn't change in ages
<jgdx> oh
<seb128> so you probably didn't notice before
<jgdx> seb128, worked, thanks!
<seb128> jgdx, yw!
<seb128> jgdx, k, approved your changes, can you link the bug to the branch maybe, so it gets listed in the changelog/closed on upload
<jgdx> seb128, oh, sure.
<seb128> jgdx, thanks
<jgdx> seb128, shouldn't we use USS (RTM) to track these landings in bugs?
<seb128> jgdx, as you want, is that needed/bringing any value?
<jgdx> seb128, it's just a bit tedious looking at the linked branch to figure out whether or not it's in vivid or not
<seb128> jgdx, you mean? if that's a mp against vivid is that the change is not in vivid :-)
<Ytivarg> Hi, videocalling work on uphone?
<bzoltan> didrocks:  May I have a packaging question? I have a project with an orig.tar.gz on a http server, the debian/watch has the correct data. Is there a way to create a source package without creating a local orig.tar.gz?
<jgdx> seb128, that's not true though ;p
<seb128> oh?
<didrocks> bzoltan: you mean, you want to force downloading the orig.tar.gz from the server, right?
<jgdx> it can be landed in vivid but still have an mp against vivid :p
<didrocks> bzoltan: or you want to even skip that download?
<didrocks> (you can't, you need to have the orig.tar.gz locally so that it can create the diff.tar.gz)
<didrocks> (so you can download it with "uscan --force-download")
<Ytivarg> Hi, vocalsearch work on uphone?
<popey> what's vocalsearch?
<popey> (and probably no)
<sturmflut2> mzanetti: Ping
<bzoltan> didrocks: Ok, so there is no way to convince the packaging tools that the orig.tar.gz is up there and it should not create/download huge files and then upload it to the builder?
<Ytivarg> Vocalassistent ... sorry
<popey> Ytivarg: still no idea what that is :)
<popey> Ytivarg: can you link to it
<didrocks> bzoltan: no, because to generate your diff.tar.gz, you need to compare your current directory and the orig.tar.gz files
<didrocks> and so, it couldn't do that without downloading it :)
<didrocks> popey: I guess Ytivarg is talking about something like a google now search (voice recognition)
 * popey shrugs
<bzoltan> didrocks: but if the project has only the debian directory without any patch ... then the diff.tar.gz can not be other then an empty file.
<Ytivarg> With my voice found my contact
<popey> Ytivarg: no, we don't have that yet
<didrocks> bzoltan: or orig.tar.gz can be empty, and diff.tar.gz would contain then all debian/ dir :)
<didrocks> bzoltan: there is nothing magic about any dir, so any combination can exist
<bzoltan> didrocks:  I would just love to save bandwidth  by using the watch feature and let the PPA download the orig.tar.gz when i do only debian space hackaround
<didrocks> bzoltan: if you only do packaging changes, (and so, create a -0ubuntuX where X>1), it doesn't reupload the .orig.tar.gz file
<bzoltan> didrocks: all right, that is comforting .. let me try it
<didrocks> bzoltan: look at your .changes file, it lists the packages it would upload
<Ytivarg> Popey: Okkey but this tecnology are 10 years old
<popey> Ytivarg: So?
<Ytivarg> For any people are fondamental ... sorry my very bad english
<bzoltan> didrocks:  thanks, cool
<mzanetti> sturmflut2, hey
<sturmflut2> mzanetti: Welcome back!
<mzanetti> have I been away?
<Ytivarg> didrocks: thanks and good day at all
<mcphail> Are updates from Ubuntu Store going to switch to binary diffs rather than redownloading the full thing?
<mcphail> (and, as an extension to that, is the versioning under /opt/click/packagename going to change to some form of COW arrangement?)
<mcphail> I'm a bit worried apps developed for convergent devices (particularly if delivered as fat packages with armhf, i386 and amd64 arch) are going to kill my poor little bq
<ogra_> snap packages will get binary diffs ...
<ogra_> afaik
<mcphail> ogra_: i _thought_ I'd heard that somewhere. Good to hear. Any plans on how the versioning will work when installed?
<ogra_> the versioning ?
<mcphail> ogra_: yes - just now we have dirs for v0.1 and v0.2, both with complete copies of all binaries
<ogra_> ah, snappy doesnt have that
<mcphail> ogra_: how does snappy handle rollbacks etc?
<sturmflut2> cking: Ping
<cking> sturmflut2, hiya
<sturmflut2> cking: I've looked at your fix for forkstat, great! I'll put the new version on my device and continue with the article
<cking> sturmflut2, excellent!
<jgdx> kenvandine, hey Ken, could you take a look at the backport spreadsheet and tell me if there's something missing?
<kenvandine> jgdx, you mean the landing spreadsheet?
<kenvandine> jgdx, for row 63, just the dest ppa
<jgdx> kenvandine, no, https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1F6eKzwpobzoAW1JyvFt_nacFltQiIMCniA793F1z2Lc/edit#gid=0
<kenvandine> i fixed it
<kenvandine> oh
 * kenvandine looks
<barry> JamesTait: actually, i think it was steve conklin who made those.  i got a big bag of picks and i've been slowly losing them ever since.  but they are really cool (and great picks)
<kenvandine> jgdx, list is shorter than i would think..
<jgdx> kenvandine, yeah, maybe I missed something
<jgdx> kenvandine, also, landing 33 fails to build due to tst-update-manager segfault: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/208645434/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-powerpc.ubuntu-system-settings_0.3%2B15.10.20150609.1-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<jgdx> kenvandine, idas?
<jgdx> s/idas/ideas
<kenvandine> jgdx, these fixes aren't listed https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/0.3+15.10.20150604-0ubuntu1
<jgdx> kenvandine, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1461624
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1461624 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu Vivid) "Battery charge graph glitches" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> jgdx, no idea about tst-update-manager segfault, nothing in your branch changed that
<brunch875> Which notes program should I use on the desktop if I want it to synchronize with "Reminders" on ubuntu touch?
<brunch875> evolution?
<jgdx> seb128, the libsystemsettings1 change's not being backported?
<brunch875> AAh, there's a reminders app for the desktop too; nevermind
<seb128> kenvandine, listed where?
<kenvandine> on the backport spreadsheet jgdx linked
<seb128> jgdx, no, that's only for snappy purposes, I don't see the point of backporting
<jgdx> seb128, kenvandine, listed the battery rendering one. It's in silo 6
<jgdx> seb128, won't it also be helpful for the convergence story?
<JamesTait> barry, I just remember you having loads and telling me to "take a handful" - I have one, my sons have one each, the rest found their way into geocaches as swaps. ☺
<seb128> jgdx, I doubt we ever build a snappy image from < wily
<barry> JamesTait: that's awesome!  how cool would it be to find one in a geocache?
<seb128> too much changing, wily is supposed to be where the snappy works is going
<jgdx> seb128, k
<barry> JamesTait: yeah, i think i snapped up all the leftovers :)
<jgdx> makes sense
<kenvandine> seb128, jgdx: i guess we won't be able to switch to dual landings then, i had hoped to
<kenvandine> but makes sense
<kenvandine> my hope was to remove the delta then dual land for everything new
<seb128> kenvandine, jgdx, well we can also merge in for the sake of dual landing, I don't know how much vivid+overlay is freeform for non ota-targetted changes
<JamesTait> barry, the real shame is that I didn't tag them before dropping them - it'd be cool to have had them as trackables and see where in the world they ended up!
<barry> :)
<seb128> kenvandine, jgdx, like I'm also unsure where is convergence work, display panel, etc going to go
<seb128> kenvandine, jgdx, it's likely going to require new MIR, is that going to overlay?
<kenvandine> all good questions
<jgdx> delta is inversely proportional with ken's ability to sleep at night
<jgdx> uuh
<seb128> jgdx, ken never liked sleep anyway
<seb128> :-p
<kenvandine> i'm learning to like it :)
<jgdx> heh
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> kenvandine, anyway the delta is small enough that I would be fine backporting the remaining changes in another landing
<seb128> then we can dual land for a while
<kenvandine> seb128, it would be nice
<seb128> then see what happens with the convergence work
<jgdx> seb128, silo 3 for the fileexist thing, then?
<jgdx> since yours is tested already
<seb128> jgdx, we already have another silo?
<jgdx> seb128, yes
<seb128> is that on top of what I'm trying to land?
<seb128> or how does that work?
<jgdx> seb128, I'll wait until your stuff has landed
<seb128> k
<seb128> kenvandine, what was your thing about overlay ppa flag?
<jgdx> kenvandine, did you see I'm landing the device_name branch? You okay with that?
<seb128> kenvandine, oh, I saw you replied on -ci-eng
<kenvandine> jgdx, i'm good with that
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah, makes sense?
<jgdx> seb128, I tested silo 6, btw. All green
<kenvandine> seb128, it's best to set that before the silo is created
<kenvandine> but we can change it after if needed
<kenvandine> jgdx, i just wonder what QA will say about a landing with that many branches :)
<kenvandine> but i think unity8 has done bigger landings
<jgdx> kenvandine, silo 6, 3 or both?
<kenvandine> jgdx, silo 6
<kenvandine> hopefully they'll let it through
<seb128> kenvandine, yes, I just didn't know about it, I wondered when I created the landing
<seb128> I looked twice at the target distro combos
<kenvandine> seb128, :)
<seb128> also I wonder if I a proper SRU would make sense
<seb128> there is a string change in there
<seb128> and we didn't figure out how to deal with string updates in the overlay ppa
<kenvandine> oh... how are we handling string changes from the ppa?
<seb128> the langpacks come from vivid
<kenvandine> ugh
<seb128> we don't
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, ^^^ that's a real problem
<seb128> we noticed that when testing the ota4 candidate
<seb128> kenvandine, he knows, that was discussed a lot monday and yesterday
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> we distro patched langpacks manually for the new strings for ota4
<kenvandine> we probably need to SRU a bunch of stuff...
<seb128> or figure out another way to update translations
<seb128> like merging wily strings back in langpacks or something
<seb128> but that would assuming that wily and overlay have no string mismatch at all
<pmcgowan> yeah we need to fix that asap, even if it means ditching the ppa
<jgdx> kenvandine, reminds me, I'm landing the connection type fixdesign in wily in it's own silo. :)
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, agreed... we'll go into big time translation debt if we don't
<kenvandine> jgdx, cool
<pmcgowan> abeato, did you verify silo 31 already? awe ?
<jgdx> seb128, kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/15.04/+activereviews :)
<awe> pmcgowan, abeato tested krillin and it looks good.  I wanted to do some more testing on arale & mako this morning
<abeato> pmcgowan, yes, I installed and tested, see comment in https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/network-manager/lp1461593/+merge/261450
<awe> pmcgowan, I'll ping you when I'm done
<pmcgowan> awe, abeato great thanks
<awe> ( and will also add my test results to the mp above )
<awe> thanks abeato!
<abeato> yw
<sturmflut2> Hmmm, I suppose there are scripts to build the "ubuntu" tarball in an image from .deb packages, and the "custom" tarball is probably mostly built manually, but how does "device" come together? Who creates the boot images, the Android container etc.? And how?
<kgunn> jhodapp: hey there, so seems we're still needing a media hub fix to make player controls for audio show up in indicator panel
<kgunn> is that being worked? or had you thot we were all good ?
<jhodapp> kgunn, I'm working on the prerequisite tasks right now of background playlists
<jhodapp> kgunn, once that's done, then the player controls can come back
<kgunn> jhodapp: just checking on time stack up, so pmcgowan looking at another freeze around mid july...
<jhodapp> kgunn, yeah, we will need some changes to the indicator-sound to make it a little more intelligent (like hiding next/prev buttons when appropriate, etc)
<pmcgowan> kgunn, jhodapp I need to make tasks to track the music player and indicators for that
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, do you have that bug handy?
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, I don't, not sure if there was one filed for that or not
<pmcgowan> let me look
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, there is this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/media-hub/+bug/1373313
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1373313 in Media Hub "Previous & Next buttons not hooked up in media-hub" [High,In progress]
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, that needs updating, let me do that
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, does it also need a uitk bug? or qtubuntu?
<pmcgowan> task that is
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, not to my knowledge, I'll redo the description as it's not quite accurate anymore, and include the sound menu again
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, I included indicator-ound
<pmcgowan> do not think sound menu is the right thing
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, right, cool thanks
<pmcgowan> popey, can you get that attention on the music app side once the api is working ^^
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, trying to target this for the next ota?
<popey> pmcgowan: sure.
<popey> pmcgowan: do we have a bug tracking it that I can point the guys at? is 1373313 the right one?
<jgdx> kenvandine, that tst-update-manager fails in trunk it seems
<kgunn> jhodapp: i had hoped to target next ota, but if we can't we can't
<pmcgowan> popey, yes I added a music-app task to it
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, yes
<jgdx> kenvandine, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11690383/
<pmcgowan> or joe's head will explode
<jhodapp> kgunn, pmcgowan ok, might need to see if I can get some help on this to accelerate it
<kgunn> this is true ^^
<jhodapp> lol
<jhodapp> kgunn, also helping dednick to unblock him on the scope stuff
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, I thought we loicm to help, the indicator stuff wont be bad
<pmcgowan> thats why I thought there was qtubuntu work
<popey> pmcgowan: ok
<kenvandine> jgdx, interesting, but in CI it was a segfault?
<jgdx> kenvandine, yes, but I don't know if that's accurate.
<kenvandine> ok
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, ok I can keep giving him stuff :)
<kenvandine> has any of that code changed recently in trunk?
<dobey> hmm, does anyone know if QtNetwork is using the modularized SSL stuff that uses libcurl-gnutls or libcurl-nss?
<jgdx> kenvandine, device_name touched on that stuff, as well as seb128's if file exist-stuff
<dobey> or perhaps just gnutls?
<seb128> jgdx, touched what?
<jgdx> seb128, system-update
<seb128> hum
<seb128> is it failing consistently?
<seb128> the CI was fine on the mr
<jgdx> seb128, right. Probably something wrong with the silo then.
<kenvandine> jgdx, are you running the tests on wily of vivid?
<kenvandine> i'm doing a trunk build to run the tests on vivid now
<jgdx> kenvandine, trunk. I don't get failures if I run using ctest
<jgdx> weird, all points towards silo now
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> weird
<jgdx> kenvandine, is it possible to go back to start in that silo?
<jgdx> possibly collect $500
<jgdx> seb128, new icon in silo 3 then?
<dobey> jgdx: so i see your silo is having the same segfault issue as i am having
<kenvandine> jgdx, can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/wifi_activate_on_click/+merge/261425
<kenvandine> dobey, oh?
<seb128> jgdx, seems so ;-)
<dobey> kenvandine: new gnutls/libnettle6 in wily appears to be broken: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11690433/
<kenvandine> that could do it!
<dobey> at least, on armhf and powerpc
<kenvandine> jgdx, ^^
<jgdx> look at that
<dobey> sigh @ lack of autopkgtests for migration on armhf/powerpc
<kenvandine> jgdx, i just confirmed that trunk passes on vivid
<dobey> so anything that uses gnutls is going to segfault on phone, on wily images :-/
<dobey> ugh, and no dbgsym for libnettle6 on ddebs :-/
<ogra_> improve your guessing skills then :)
<dobey> seb128: any suggestions on whom to poke to get this debugged further, and fixed?
<Elleo> popey: heya, when building clicks for filemanager what do you do about the libsmbclient dependency? it doesn't look like it bundles libsmbclient.so with the package by default (unless I'm building it wrong in some way?)
<popey> Elleo: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2015-June/015566.html
<popey> I can't even build it!
<Elleo> ah, heh
<popey> looks to me like there's a problem with libsmbclient packaging, but I need someone else who knows more to take a look
<seb128> dobey, unsure, try #ubuntu-devel, maybe mdeslaur since he's the most recently uploader for gnutls
<kenvandine> jgdx, i added another backport to the spreadsheet
<kenvandine> Elleo, my all_content_type branch is ready for review, when you get a chance
<Elleo> kenvandine: cool, will take a look as soon as I've hacked together something to get this click package bundling libsmbclient
<kenvandine> Elleo, thx
<kenvandine> i'd like to see that too :)
<kenvandine> Elleo, any plans to remove any of that code that we don't need?
<kenvandine> i guess not any of that code
<Elleo> kenvandine: I figured it made sense to leave the plugins alone, so we could share them between the projects
<kenvandine> yeah
<Elleo> kenvandine: most of it is upstream from nemo mobile's folderlistmodel plugin anyway
<Elleo> kenvandine: although, it looks like that might have been rolled in to Qt.labs.folderlistmodel now
<Elleo> kenvandine: so it might be worth rewriting a bit to use that instead
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> but we don't ship that?
<kenvandine> we'd have to bundle that
<Elleo> kenvandine: not sure, it's installed on my device without me remembering installing it myself
 * kenvandine checks
<kenvandine> what's the package?
<Elleo> kenvandine: but I don't think its officially part of any framework
<kenvandine> qml-module-qt-labs-folderlistmodel
<kenvandine> i have it too
<Elleo> yeah
<kenvandine> so must be included
<kenvandine> ubuntu-sdk-libs and unity8 depends on it
<kenvandine> and webbrowser-app
<kenvandine> seems pretty safe :)
<Elleo> ah, cool
<Elleo> will just see quickly if it works with a straight substition of the two modules
<kenvandine> cool
<jgdx> kenvandine, cool. I am eod but will check in later
<Elleo> kenvandine: ah no, looks like it doesn't have everything we'd need; doesn't support things like the file selection model
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> jgdx, thx
<awe> pmcgowan, almost finished with testing.  Also, created this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/network-manager
<pmcgowan> awe, great I pointed jibel at you earlier for that
<awe> pmcgowan, ok.  Although I still don't quite understand our testing strategy(s) and who's supposed to run what test plans...
<awe> this plan is something that we ( as phone engineers ) will run whenever we do new uploads of NM
<pmcgowan> awe, if we gate all nm landings via CI we can do better, per previous discussions
<awe> pmcgowan, sure... but we had no test cases previously.  Also CI still isn't fully defined for packages like network-manager
<awe> I have to manually upload to the phablet-team telephony PPA, and then we do a binary sync to a silo
<awe> also still trying to work out what happens in wily
<MoPac> Hello; I hope this is the right channel. I just tried out the Unity8/touch LXC container in a desktop. I'm wondering: is the expected behavior is for more or less everything to be broken?  I wasn't sure if the lack of usability coudl be down to an installation problem or if there's ust not much of anything you're meant to be able to do in this version at the moment
<BonobosSake> Hi !
<BonobosSake> I need some help in my porting
<kenvandine> jgdx, fyi, dobey filed bug 1463875 for that segfault
<ubot5> bug 1463875 in nettle (Ubuntu) "Crash in libnettle6 on armhf and powerpc archs" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1463875
<jgdx> kenvandine, cool
<jgdx> kenvandine, your silo failed (30)
<cedian_linux> How do I include AppArmor in a kernel port?
<jjohansen> cedian_linux: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/AppArmorForPreviousKernels
<cedian_linux> thanks
<ice9> after  while of running "phablet-dev-bootstrap  phablet", it exited with error.GitError: manifests rev-list ('^5287c048fd4b6f1df66ee21ecb7eb54b6bf83085', 'HEAD', '--'): fatal: bad revision 'HEAD'
<kenvandine> jgdx, yeah... :(
<kenvandine> jgdx, same old segfault...
<ice9> how can I fix the above error?
<ice9> I'm creating the env for the first time
<ice9> I need expert in setting up the dev env! :D
<cedian_linux> what kernel backport do I need for the apparmor?
<jjohansen> cedian_linux: it will depend on the device/kernel
<cedian_linux> I use the oneplus one it's a phablet oc
<jjohansen> look at the presquash branches
<jjohansen> the patches will say for which kernels
<cedian_linux> thanks
<jjohansen> so say it is a 3.10 kernel you will need 3.10 and later back port patches, but not the 3.2 ones
<lotuspsychje> do we have cutegram on ubuntu-touch ?
<cedian_linux> what's the diference between the backports and peesquash
<cedian_linux> sorry presquash
<davmor2> lotuspsychje: no just the telegram app and I think a web app in the store too
<lotuspsychje> davmor2: ok tnx
<cedian_linux> jjohansen what is the difference between presquash and normal backports and how do I get the files?
<jjohansen> cedian_linux: the presquash is the set of backport patches split out into individual patches so you can pick and choose which ones are needed for your platform, eg. maguro had cherry-picked some upstream fixes so it didn't need some of the the 3.2 backport patches
<ice9> phablet-dev-bootstrap throws "error.GitError: manifests rev-list ('^5287c048fd4b6f1df66ee21ecb7eb54b6bf83085', 'HEAD', '--'): fatal: bad revision 'HEAD'", how can I clone the repo?
<DonkeyHotei> peesquash is when you drown an insect in urine instead of squashing it would be my guess
<cedian_linux> I need 3.4 patches
<jjohansen> cedian_linux: the squash is just squashing all the patches down into 1 for the platform so that it is easier to manage, there shouldn't be any difference in the code
<cedian_linux> thanks, can I also use the linux-apparmor-backports
<jjohansen> squashing, has its disadvantages so whether you do it is up to the person maintaining the branch
<jjohansen> cedian_linux: not yet, I am in the process of getting that set up
<cedian_linux> Thanks
<jjohansen> hopefully I will finish that today
<jjohansen> then you will be able to use it and it will be the tree we point people at
<cedian_linux> can I use this one? ubuntu-vivid.git
<jjohansen> cedian_linux: yes, though IIRC ubuntu-vivid.git didn't have the backport patches split out
<cedian_linux> Ok
<cedian_linux> Then I should use utopic, don't I?
<jjohansen> cedian_linux: if you can wait a few hours there should be something in the linux-apparmor-backports tree you can use
<cedian_linux> I can't wait a few hours
<jjohansen> cedian_linux: it is being setup to be very easy to use, so you just pick a branch that is close to your kernel
<cedian_linux> thanks
<jjohansen> cedian_linux: ack, so I would use a mix of ubuntu-vivid and ubuntu-utopic
<jjohansen> vivid for the latest apparmor, utopic for the broken out backport patches
<jjohansen> cedian_linux: of course you could probably just grab, ubuntu-vivid mako or gold fish apparmor dir
<cedian_linux> thanks
<jjohansen> and not worry about the individual patches
<cedian_linux> thank you, I'll do that
<cedian_linux> error: pathspec 'mako-aa3-backport-presquash' did not match any file(s) known to git.
<cedian_linux> sorry was looking at Utopic
<cedian_linux> what is git checkout
<jgdx> kenvandine, ping
<jgdx> kenvandine, can USS pick contacts using contacthub? I.e., does contact hub support that?
 * jgdx brb, GOT
<cedian_linux> can't run make at my config
<cedian_linux> gives this error: warning: (DRM && ION) selects DMA_SHARED_BUFFER which has unmet direct dependencies (EXPERIMENTAL)
<cedian_linux> warning: (ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU) selects ACPI_CONTAINER which has unmet direct dependencies (ACPI && EXPERIMENTAL)
<cedian_linux> #
<cedian_linux> # configuration written to .config
<cedian_linux> #
<cedian_linux> warning: (DRM && ION) selects DMA_SHARED_BUFFER which has unmet direct dependencies (EXPERIMENTAL)
<cedian_linux> warning: (ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU) selects ACPI_CONTAINER which has unmet direct dependencies (ACPI && EXPERIMENTAL)
<cedian_linux> make[1]: Nothing to be done for 'all'.
<cedian_linux> make[1]: Nothing to be done for 'relocs'.
<cedian_linux>   CHK     include/linux/version.h
<cedian_linux>   CHK     include/generated/utsrelease.h
<cedian_linux>   CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh
<cedian_linux>   CHK     include/generated/compile.h
<cedian_linux>   CC      arch/x86/kernel/pci-dma.o
<cedian_linux> arch/x86/kernel/pci-dma.c: In function ‘dma_generic_alloc_coherent’:
<cedian_linux> arch/x86/kernel/pci-dma.c:112:8: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
<cedian_linux> error, forbidden warning: pci-dma.c:112
<cedian_linux> scripts/Makefile.build:307: recipe for target 'arch/x86/kernel/pci-dma.o' failed
<cedian_linux> make[2]: *** [arch/x86/kernel/pci-dma.o] Error 1
<cedian_linux> scripts/Makefile.build:443: recipe for target 'arch/x86/kernel' failed
<cedian_linux> make[1]: *** [arch/x86/kernel] Error 2
<cedian_linux> Makefile:950: recipe for target 'arch/x86' failed
<cedian_linux> make: *** [arch/x86] Error 2
<dobey> cedian_linux: please use a pastebin site like paste.ubuntu.com for future pastes like that
<cedian_linux> ok
<hevyhomie> can anyone point me in the right direction? I am porting touch to moto e (can't find an image anywhere on the net), and I am stuck after 1) . build/envsetup.sh 2) lunch 3) pick #. After which I get build/core/product_config.mk:222: *** Can not locate config makefile for product "condor" something about a product spec?
<lotuspsychje> hevyhomie: did you try the XDA forums for existing projects?
<hevyhomie> i did no luck
<hevyhomie> i mean no existing projects are under development
<lotuspsychje> hevyhomie: ok then your pretty on your own for this i think :p
<lotuspsychje> hevyhomie: i presume you found the porting guide also: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
<hevyhomie> yes i copied relevant files from cyanogenmod(respect to them) into the phablet folders respectively
<hevyhomie> device, hardware and vendor i believe
<hevyhomie> then I ran the kernel config script :check-config <defconfig file> -w
<hevyhomie> i decided not use apparmor3 yet
<JimHatley> testing... testing... Am I connected to #ubuntu-touch?
<hevyhomie> then i decided to build,
<JimHatley> I think I'm connected...
<hevyhomie> btw i found a thread on xda, but no dev project currently:http://forum.xda-developers.com/ubuntu-touch/android-ports/port-request-ubuntu-touch-moto-e-gen1-t3043485
<JimHatley> Hey guys... Not sure of protocol here, but I have a couple of minor questions if anyone has any answers...
<lotuspsychje> hevyhomie: cant really help you more, im just a happy touch user here
<lotuspsychje> hevyhomie: idle here for the devs to awaken :p
<hevyhomie> lotuspsychje: thanks for answering :)
<JimHatley> Ahh... Yeah, might need a dev. Need to know the command name for the lock screen notification circle so I can kill it. And, preferably, kill it for good. It doesn't tell me anything I need to know, and blocks my sweet wallpaper at the only time I can actually see iy!
<JimHatley> *it
<hevyhomie> brb
<cedian_linux> What did I do wrong jjohansen?
<jjohansen> cedian_linux: give me a minute to read back scroll
<cedian_linux> Ok
<ogra_> cedian_linux, looks like you are building an x86 kernel there ... was that what you wanted ?
<cedian_linux> No
<cedian_linux> That's the problem then, I'll report it
<jjohansen> you will need to setup your cross compile environment
<cedian_linux> Ok
<jjohansen> cedian_linux: I think https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/ARMKernelCrossCompile should have what you are looking for
<ogra_> jjohansen, thats pretty ubuntu .deb centric though ...
<jjohansen> true
<ogra_> export CROSS_COMPILE=arm-linux-gnueabihf- ... export ARCH=arm  are the two vars you want to have set ...
<ogra_> (and indeed make sure to have the gcc-arm-linux-gnueabihf compiler installed ... that should be enough)
<cedian_linux> Shouldn't it be armhf ogra_
<ogra_> no, arm is correct (thats a kernel variable ... while armhf is a debian architecture)
<cedian_linux> Thanks
<ogra_> (the latter refers to packaging)
<cedian_linux> I'll leave for now sent myself a mail and I'll go to sleep
<ogra_> well, good luck :)
<ogra_> meh
<ice9> I'm trying to create env dir using phablet-dev...  but after it downloaded about 3.5GB I get "error.GitError: manifests rev-list ('^5287c048fd4b6f1df66ee21ecb7eb54b6bf83085', 'HEAD', '--'): fatal: bad revision 'HEAD'"
#ubuntu-touch 2015-06-11
<kenvandine> jgdx, yes, content-hub does support picking contacts
<hevyhomie> hello anyone there know what this means: build/core/product_config.mk:222: *** Can not locate config makefile for product "cm_condor".  Stop.  ** Don't have a product spec for: 'cm_condor' ** Do you have the right repo manifest?
<sturmflut2> good morning
<sturmflut2> What exactly is "full shell rotation"? Does that mean that unity8, scopes etc. will also rotate if the device is rotated?
<ogra_> sturmflut2, right ... and the panel etc
<ogra_> (and ... most importantly, your input gestures)
<cedian_linux> I did what jjohansen and ogra_ said, but still gives these errors:
<cedian_linux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11694728/
<cedian_linux> I did what ogra_ and jjohansen said, but these pastes contain the errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/11694757/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/11694728/
<ogra_> cedian_linux, well, you probably want to run something like "make clean" ... though i see you are working on a port for the oneplus, i think there is a semi-workin one already made by mariogrip
<cedian_linux> I'm working with mariogrip
<ogra_> ah, well, perhaps he can tell you wahts wrong, i know he built the kernel multiple times before (you kind of have to when you do a port)
<cedian_linux> Yeah, I know
<cedian_linux> ogra_ I've seen the kernel also fails to build on his jenkins server
<cedian_linux> can this one be used, already? linux-apparmor-backports
<seb128> mzanetti, oh, we have contacts browsing over bluetooth working? I though that was a todo
<mzanetti> seb128, I was totally surprised when I saw it
<mzanetti> but works fine with my Car
<seb128> nice
<seb128> need to try that :-)
<mzanetti> I think it's working over HFP though
<mzanetti> not PBAP
<seb128> mzanetti, the "can't pick call" he mentioned is likely bug #1453004
<ubot5> bug 1453004 in telephony-service (Ubuntu) "BQ E4.5 is ringing but no sliders to pick up the call are presented" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1453004
<mzanetti> i.e. no contacts pictures and some other advanced features of PBAP not there obviously
<seb128> k
<mzanetti> but good enough for now I'd say
<mzanetti> AVRCP would be more important
<seb128> well having the phone numbers and being able to dial one is the most useful part
<victor_bq> hi all, does anybody knows if SAP or rSAP is supported already?
<victor_bq> or if it will be implemented soon?
<sturmflut2> mzanetti: I was already happy when A2DP worked out of the box, didn't even know that AVRCP existed
<mzanetti> huh
<mzanetti> it's quite odd to pul out the phone, unlock it, go to the music app and skip a song, when your headphones would have a skip button :D
<mzanetti> but hey, I can pick up calls with that headphone :D
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Ferris Bueller Day! 😃
<cotton> hello everyone :) any other news about ota-4 update release date?
<cotton> thanks
<cedian_linux> I just added a temporary fix to fix errors, I added direct paths for now
<cedian_linux> It's compiling more than first
<cedian_linux> It looks like it'll work
<BonobosSake> Hi i've a problem i made my porting but my phone can't use fastboot so i can't flash with it ...
<fooloop> hi guys, does anyone know how to avoid using ubuntu one to install apps on a ubuntu phone? I kind of want to option to not or selectively use the cloud or be able to have opencloud or sommat instead (in the long run, I realise this is not realistic yet)
<popey> fooloop: no, you need a U1 account to use the store
<fooloop> are there ways to get free apps without the store? Like I dunno, an fdroid for ubuntu? :D
<fooloop> basically all I want is a terminal hahaha
<fooloop> how is that not standard?? :P
<popey> heh
<popey> you could grab the source and build the click package yourself
<popey> and side load it onto the device
<popey> (ugh, I said "side load")
<davmor2> popey: you meant moo cow it obviously
<fooloop> ok, am new to this phone/ubuntu thing, I have a laptop at home running archlinux.
<fooloop> do I build from the phone or from my box and then upload via usb?
<popey> there is another way
<popey> :)
<fooloop> awesome :)
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/2015/06/2015-06-11-050001/com.ubuntu.terminal_0.7.74_armhf.click
<popey> get that
<popey> adb push com.ubuntu.terminal_0.7.74_armhf.click
<popey> adb shell
<popey> pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted com.ubuntu.terminal_0.7.74_armhf.click
<popey> job done.
<davmor2> or just create an u1 account install it and done that way you'll get updates for it too :)
<fooloop> it better be open, I will want to read what crazy shit I am putting on my device :P
<popey> hah
<fooloop> yeah I could do that, I don't know what else it decides to do automagically though, does it immediately sync everything?
<popey> no
<fooloop> [literally just unpacked it pretty much, it still has the plastic sheet on the display]
<fooloop> I'll probably run a wireshark on it later today
<fooloop> or something
<popey> that would be an interesting exerecise.
<popey> there's a couple of settings in System Settings -> Security & Privacy you might want to switch off, if you don't want it "Phoning home" or whatever
<fooloop> *nods*
<fooloop> I will check it out. Hey thanks btw, you're really helpful!
<popey> You're welcome.
<popey> You caught me on a good day ㋛
<fooloop> mind if I lurk here for a bit? I am sure this won't be my last question. Am at work now too so can't do too much about it
<popey> sure, everyone is welcome to lurk here
<fooloop> cool
<sturmflut2> Have we ever had 311 people on this channel before?
<popey> dunno, I rarely keep count
<sturmflut2> Softpedia: "Ubuntu Phone IRC channel has too many users, internet shut down automatically"
<popey> sturmflut2: http://popey.com/~alan/touch/  there you go, instant stats :)
<sturmflut2> He has a statistic for everything
<sturmflut2> Nerd
<popey> ya!
<sturmflut2> Haha, I'm in the top 25 twice
<DanChapman> lol "mhall119 is a very aggressive person"
<sturmflut2> "JamesTait brings happiness to the world"
<sturmflut2> absolutely true
<sturmflut2> Without him I would never know which day to celebrate
<popey> bah, laptop just spontenously rebooted
<cedian_linux> I once said sudo reboot, so my laptop rebooted, when I didn't wanted that
<JamesTait> sturmflut2, or annoyance - depends whether or not your able to take my tongue-in-cheek greetings in the intended spirit. ☺
<JamesTait> *you're
<davmor2> popey: oh man now I need to write lines to beat a stupid bot I hate you
<popey> :)
<davmor2> 1 line down
<popey> stupid laptop overheating
<sturmflut2> JamesTait: I hope you're only using your secret internet "days of the year" database query skills for good
<jgdx> popey, open and force feed it compressed air
<ogra_> popey, yours too ?
<popey> ya
<popey> warm day in uk
<ogra_> mine as well, close to unusable since i upgraded it to vivid
<fooloop> where in the uk?
<JamesTait> sturmflut2, now you've done it - you've gone and planted the seed of an idea.
<davmor2> popey: get a north facing office end of issue
<popey> fooloop: farnborough
<popey> davmor2: true
<fooloop> until two weeks back I was in scotland, it was never warm :P
<ogra_> psensors shows a constant 69°C while idle :/
<popey> haha
<sturmflut2> JamesTait: Oh noes :(
<davmor2> ogra_: I read that as pensioners had a whole different meaning
<ogra_> (opening a browser and evolution keeps it constant at 95°C while idle .... starting to do *anything* on it makes it shut down then ...)
<JamesTait> sturmflut2, it's probably OK. I'll never get time to actually work on it, so it'll just fester in the back of my mind and slowly drive me insane. 😉
<sturmflut2> JamesTait: You can always play "Don't Crash" to speed up the "going insane" part
<davmor2> JamesTait: I'm sorry are you still under the impression that you are sane?
<popey> nice pimping :)
<davmor2> popey: I thought you just crashed cars if you get to pimp them too I'm all for playing it ;)
<popey> :þ
<JamesTait> davmor2, it's all relative.
<davmor2> JamesTait: That's true, you have kids they might not be insane can we talk to them instead :D
<Mirv> niemeyer: any idea if this armhf ftbfs related to missing GLdouble on arm is something that could be fixed in qml.v1 git? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/208829732/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-armhf.ciborium_0.2.12%2B15.10.20150611-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<JamesTait> davmor2, it's only a matter of time. 😉
<Mirv> (builds on x86)
<davmor2> JamesTait: good man you bring them up right and they too can have a nervous tick ;)
 * JamesTait twitches
<JamesTait> Who? Me?
<fooloop> http://notyetthere.org/openstore-tweakgeek-and-more/ <--- anyone looked into this?
<jgdx> mpt, hi, checkboxes on the left, to confirm? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PhoneApp?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-settings-call-forwarding-some.png
<popey> fooloop: yeah, i use it
<popey> fooloop: mainly to force the terminal to stay alive when not focussed. works well.
<mpt> jgdx, just follow the toolkit default. I’m still working on getting the default position changed. :-)
<popey> (tweakgeek that is)
<jgdx> mpt, rog
<jgdx> mpt, at the very least follow text direction
<mpt> jgdx, that’s an independent issue — if they should be on the left in LTR languages then they should be on the right in RTL, and vice versa
<fooloop> popey: :)
<fooloop> cool, I will have to add that to my list of things to look at
<popey> it's handy if you want to leave an ssh session open on your phone
<popey> like this http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-06-11-123200.png
<popey> :)
<davmor2> popey: weirdo
<sturmflut2> popey: You can also unlock the phone and use phablet-shell once, it will start an SSH server and set up an ADB port forwarding that stays alive as long as the USB cable is connected
<popey> oh nice
<sturmflut2> popey: http://sturmflut.github.io/ubuntu/touch/2015/05/08/hacking-ubuntu-touch-part-5-adb-shell-vs-phablet-shell/ at the bottom
<sturmflut2> (I really DO have a blog article for everything)
<sturmflut2> Oooh, Calendar app update!
<fooloop> hmm Ican't find in my privacy settings to turn off cloud backups ..
<fooloop> so accounts is not 'online' accounts.. I guess..
<sturmflut2> fooloop: We have cloud backups?
<fooloop> I don't know, I am trying to find out whether it does that default every other phone thing of backing up your personals to a cloud server
<fooloop> There is a part of the privacy agreement that stipulates 'online accounts' but I can't find a lot about the details
<fooloop> It does not feel very transparent but potentially it's just me being thick :/
<popey> fooloop: no, we dont backup automatically
<fooloop> really? wow..
<fooloop> thanks
<cedian_linux> virt_to_bus keeps giving errors at ambassador.h http://paste.ubuntu.com/11696011/
<cedian_linux> the full code: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11696018/
<sturmflut2> cedian_linux: I highly doubt that you need this driver on your phone
<cedian_linux> ok thanks
<cedian_linux> but what should I do with it, to not compile it?
<sturmflut2> I highly doubt you will be needing *any* ATM on your phone
<sturmflut2> cedian_linux: edit the kernel configuration file or use "make menuconfig"
<cedian_linux> menuconfig fails
<sturmflut2> which error?
<cedian_linux> I'll post it soon
<sturmflut2> popey: https://github.com/Sturmflut/ubuntu-html5-webview-template
<popey> i see references to pandas :)
<sturmflut2> Argh, right
<sturmflut2> Saw it at the exact same moment
<sturmflut2> fixed
<Elleo> kenvandine: heya, I'm wondering if instead of, or possible in addition to the "All" type, we should have an "AllFiles" type? since things like filemanager/files-app that might want to register for all won't want be able to accept or provide things like links
<kenvandine> not sure what you mean
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> i see what you mean
<kenvandine> all content != all files
<mpt> charles, who is providing the timestamp in <https://launchpadlibrarian.net/206153952/screenshot20151204_001239822.png>?
<kenvandine> Elleo, that is much more complicated...
<mpt> Is it unity8, or indicator-messages, or something else?
<Elleo> kenvandine: yeah, as it doesn't make much sense for the files app to appear in the picker when you're trying to share a link for example
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i see your point
<seb128> mpt, trying to open a bug about that?
<mpt> seb128, no, it’s from bug 1453689
<ubot5> bug 1453689 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "Notifications from the future in the phone" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1453689
<kenvandine> Elleo, we'd need some mapping of well-known types to files and !files
<seb128> mpt, k, I was going to say it's filed ;-)
<kenvandine> Elleo, although it won't appear for sharing a link, but it would for opening a link
<kenvandine> i didn't add "all" for share handlers
<Elleo> ah, right
<kenvandine> but we could still run into this
<Elleo> alternatively we could actually have files app try to handle those cases, by e.g. saving a text file containing the link or something (same for the text type); not sure that'd be very useful though
<kenvandine> the transfer could end up with serialized content, for example renatu wants to send vcards without files
<kenvandine> Elleo, it could be for vcards :)
<Elleo> yeah
<kenvandine> right now he creates a vcard file just for the transfer
<kenvandine> that was one of the use cases for the serialized content
<kenvandine> but that breaks when trying to send it to a file :)
<Elleo> maybe that should be handled in the content-hub
<seb128> mpt, it's likely on the right package
<Elleo> if an app tries to read the file url from a serialized transfer then content-hub automatically saves it out to a file
<kenvandine> Elleo, that was one of the ideas i had for the content store api
<kenvandine> saving a content item to a content store
<Elleo> ah, cool
<kenvandine> would actually save the file
<seb128> mpt, libmessaging-menu has apis used by client to add messages, there is a variant which let you specify a timestamp, otherwise it uses the current one
<kenvandine> but... that is all just ideas with now plans to implement :)
<kenvandine> saving a content item to a store, if it was already a file it would just link it
<seb128> mpt, ubuntu-push seems to use the variant without timestamp, so I guess the issue is on the indicator side
<kenvandine> if it wasn't, it would write it out to a file
<kenvandine> Elleo, i think that would be a very slick feature :)
<Elleo> yeah
<kenvandine> and the content item knowns the type
<seb128> mpt, or maybe the issue is that the messages arrive before midnight but there is a delay in the service
<kenvandine> Elleo, i also think it could be cool if the files-app was really a ContentStore browser :)
<kenvandine> not a file system browser
<kenvandine> but that really needs more thought than we've already put into this
<Elleo> kenvandine: not sure entirely what that would entail; would it then be able to browse the contentstores belonging to all the apps?
<kenvandine> no... only the ones it had access too
<kenvandine> so the user scope for pictures
<kenvandine> for example
<kenvandine> which would be ~/Pictures
<kenvandine> but it could include more
<kenvandine> if there was other locations
<Elleo> ah, okay; well that's sort of what it does at the moment, only by limiting the browsing to those specific directories rather than retrieving them as content stores, so should be easy to change that mechanism under the hood
<kenvandine> Elleo, it would be an abstraction point for the special mount points that the container has
<kenvandine> and apps could use them the same way, but restricted to the app scope
<kenvandine> so the API would be the same, but filtered by scope
<Elleo> right, sounds good
<kenvandine> so many ideas... so little time :)
<mpt> tedg, hi, did you see this question about the URL dispatcher? There are no replies. <https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg12886.html>
<Elleo> heh, yeah
<tedg> mpt, I saw it, but it's not a question about the URL dispatcher, it's a question about the webapp container.
<tedg> mpt, It is basically "when do my URLs jump out"
<tedg> mpt, I don't know the answer :-)
<tedg> mpt, I'd be willing to bet that alexabreu probably does though.
<alexabreu> tedg, mpt oh that's an oldie, I missed that one ... I'll answer it
<alexabreu> tedg, the answer is "when it is asked not to" :) ... basically you can supply a list of patterns that define the set of urls you app is constrained to
<mpt> Thanks alexabreu
<Mirv> jhodapp: a reminder to put bug #1377015 / https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-41054 patch upstream via their git codereview
<ubot5> bug 1377015 in qtmultimedia-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Upstream the media role property patch" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1377015
<jhodapp> Mirv, yeah, it's on my list...just a low priority atm :)
<jhodapp> Mirv, thanks for the reminder though
<Mirv> jhodapp: no problem
<Sleep_Walker> are you aware of problem with ocasional not showing incomming call dialog?
<Sleep_Walker> last time happend while I was playing `Machines vs. Machines' (btw. damn addictive and hard game :)
<ogra_> Sleep_Walker, there is a bug open for that, and there was a discussion on the ML about it today
<Sleep_Walker> OK, another ML to subscribe
<ogra_> (though you seem to only be the second person that has seen that issue yet)
<Sleep_Walker> I have seen it before update annoyingly often
<ogra_> (but perhaps others just dont speak up, who knows)
<Sleep_Walker> after update I thought it was fixed but I met it today again
<Sleep_Walker> (when my boss called :D )
<ogra_> what do you have then, a completely black screen ?
<Sleep_Walker> usually just last application is visible
<ogra_> you dont use a lock screen ?
<Sleep_Walker> I use
<Sleep_Walker> btw. I have to unlock it during the call
<ogra_> you should just be able to swipe to pick it up
<Sleep_Walker> whole dialog just doesn't appear
<Sleep_Walker> so no slider to answer/reject the call
<ogra_> yes, i meant when it works
<ogra_> you shouldnt need to unlock for picking up
<Sleep_Walker> ah ok
<cedian_linux> do i need nouveau?
<cedian_linux> I mean gpu/drm/nouveau and gpu/drm?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I just posted a new comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~uriboni/webbrowser-app/keyboard-navigation/+merge/260183
<heyvhomie> good afternoon/evening. I am trying to port touch to moto e according to  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting I am having problems with the build. build/core/product_config.mk:222: *** Can not locate config makefile for product "condor".  Stop.  ** Don't have a product spec for: 'condor' ** Do you have the right repo manifest?
<sturmflut2> pmcgowan: I just looked at your "Bug Management" karma and it blew my mind
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: thanks, i will tackle that together with bill's concerns on the find in page
<pmcgowan> sturmflut2, hah, bugs are my life man
<sturmflut2> pmcgowan: I know, I constantly see your name in all those e-mails from Launchpad
<cedian_linux> I'll built a pretty basic kernel, which might work
<Mirv> mandel: niemeyer: I guess what would be needed would be a variant of http://paste.ubuntu.com/11696529/ applied to the qml.v1/gl
<popey> cedian_linux: what device?
<cedian_linux> oneplus one
<popey> cedian_linux: nice. a couple of other people have attempted that
<popey> I think mariogrip is one
<cedian_linux> not too basic, but there were things that didn't work out, I'm working together with mariogrip
<popey> he's got a working kernel, but I think 3g didnt work
<popey> great!
<popey> \o/
<cedian_linux> and apparmor, but the kernel build failed most of the time
<cedian_linux> what's dvb
<ogra_> TV cards
<cedian_linux> thanks
<cedian_linux> and ir decoders?
<niemeyer_> Mirv: The gl package there is generated out of gl.xml.. it shouldn't use that constant if it's not supposed to be available
<niemeyer_> Mirv: and this seems to find nothing there:
<niemeyer_> grep 'GL_DOUBLE\|GL_FLOAT' ~/src/gopkg.in/qml.v1/gl/*.*/*.go
<Mirv> niemeyer_: right. the build failure of missing GLdouble on arm only just reminded me of a similar problem in completely different context
<niemeyer_> Mirv: Ah, right.. it does use GLdouble and GLfloat
<gogis_> hey guys
<gogis_> is there anybody??
<k1l> some are
<cedian_linux> yes i'm here
<gogis_> I came here to ask if I can somehow help with the development of ubuntu
<gogis_> do you guys contribute to ubuntu development?
<popey> sure do!
<dobey> i'm not anybody :)
<gogis_> okay, so what do you do? :)
<popey> What would you like to do?
<gogis_> something connected to programming... I just finished high school and would like to acquire some experience... I'm not new to programming, but I lack some experience with serious projects
<dobey> gogis_: this channel is primarily about development of the phone images of ubuntu
<popey> What languages do you know?
<ogra_> sigh, so now calendar notifications dont generate persistent entires in the message menu anymore ?
<gogis_> I have done algorithm competitions mostly in my free time
<ogra_> does anyone know if thats on purpose ?
<popey> they dont?
 * ogra_ would like to know when he missed an appointment
<popey> calendar has never used the message menu
<popey> only the indicator-datetime
<ogra_> i just got a notification (on both phones) for a meeting in 10min
<dobey> gogis_: if you want to discuss more general development of ubuntu, such as you run on your pc currently, then #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-desktop might be a better place to discuss :)
<ogra_> and they used to result in a blinking led and green envelope before
<gogis_> I know C/++, Python, Pascal, quite Java... I also understand Assembly and I can learn other languages quickly
<cedian_linux> shineled fails
<davmor2> dobey: no you are that body not any right :)
<sturmflut2> gogis_: this is a special channel for Ubuntu on phones and tablets. You might want to start at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<cedian_linux> can someone look at this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11696697/ ?
<sturmflut2> cedian_linux: Hm, "shineled" doesn't seem to be part of the vanilla kernel. Is this an Android- oder vendor-only driver?
<cedian_linux> android
<ogra_> makes the led shine :)
<cedian_linux> It looks like it won't build the built-in.o in shineled, but I can't find out why
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: what do you think of making F11 and CTRL+H toggles, on top of allowing exiting full screen and history with ESC ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, F11 should definitely be a toggle, and I don’t mind if Ctrl+H is a toggle too (although that sounds less natural to me)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ill just do f11
<cedian_linux> my makefile sturmflut2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11696741/
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: also, if we are in history view or in settings AND in fullscreen, do you think esc should exit both ?
<sturmflut2> cedian_linux: That's the default Linux kernel Makefile, from what I know about kernel development you might rather look at linux/drivers/misc/Makefile or something around that location
<cedian_linux> thanks
<sturmflut2> cedian_linux: apparently it tries to link the shineled object file, but it was never built?
<cedian_linux> no never built
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: and finally, but i think you knew this already, escaping fullscreen from the new tab view is impossible since the focus will be permanently on the textfield
<cedian_linux> here the other makefile from that directory http://paste.ubuntu.com/11696753/
<cedian_linux> I commented the lastpart out it works
<sturmflut2> cedian_linux: Hmmm, in that case there might be a broken Makefile in linux/drivers/misc/shineled/ ?
<cedian_linux> but got another error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11696765/
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, not sure I understand, how could the new tab view be fullscreen? I mean it doesn’t make sense to allow it to go fullscreen, does it?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: well, you are in fullscreen on a page, then switch tab to a new tab page
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ctrl+tab to switch tabs can land you on a new tab page, ctrl+t while in fullscreen also
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, then those actions should result in leaving fullscreen mode
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: great
<oSoMoN> mandel, hey, could https://launchpad.net/bugs/1463559 be a bug in udm, by any chance?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1463559 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Incorrect file digest when it is downloaded through webbrowser-app with touch " [Undecided,New]
<cedian_linux> it's going on with compiling
<oSoMoN> dpm, hey, we’re having an issue with oxide translations in the langpacks, can you advise?
<dpm> oSoMoN, about to enter a call, but please let me know the details and I'll answer when I'm back
<oSoMoN> dpm, oxide generates translations under /usr/share/locale/$LANG/LC_MESSAGES/oxide-qt.mo, they are being stripped off the deb by pkgstriptranslations, and they end up in the langpack under /usr/share/locale-langpack/$LANG/LC_MESSAGES/oxide.mo (notice how oxide-qt.mo became oxide.mo)
<oSoMoN> how could it possibly be renamed?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: one last thing, navigating to another page by clicking a link currently exits fullscreen. is this intentional ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, try in another desktop browser, how does it behave?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: other desktop browsers try to stay in fullscreen no matter what you do. you exit fullscreen only when you explicitly ask for it
<mpt> jgdx, seb128: It’s not reviewed yet, but I’ve posted a draft design for keyboard settings for pocket PC. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LanguageAndText?action=diff&rev2=54&rev1=53#keyboard-hardware>
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, do you have an example page that I could use to test that?
<seb128> mpt, thanks
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: any page that has a link. go to google.com and click on the links at the bottom for example
<seb128> kenvandine, jgdx, ^
<kenvandine> cool
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: the reason it exits fullscreen on link click is because we get an onFullscreenRequested signal from oxide with the fullscreen argument set to false
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, ok, so it might (or might not) be a bug in oxide, would you mind raising that with Chris on #oxide?
<brunch875> what the...!
<brunch875> I can't send an email on my desktop
<brunch875> The reported error was "GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name :1.142 was not provided by any .service files".
<brunch875> Ogra, what are you snappers breaking? :P
<ogra_> brunch875, why would i break anything on your desktop :)
<brunch875> It could be some convoluted and evil scheme
<ogra_> i just had the same issue because i moved ~/.ssh around
<ogra_> killing gnome-keyring-daemon and restarting the mailer worked for me
<ogra_> (after i had putr back ~/.ssh
<ogra_> )
<brunch875> oh I installed openssh-server yesterday
<brunch875> I notice a pattern here
<dpm> oSoMoN, what distro are we talking about re: oxide translations, vivid (and wily) I guess?
<oSoMoN> dpm, vivid for sure, I haven’t checked on wily yet, let me do that
<dpm> oSoMoN, it seems there are no translations templates for wily yet, so vivid it is for now
<oSoMoN> ok
<dpm> oSoMoN, so what I've done is to change the translation domain in the source package in LP from "oxide" to "oxide-qt". If I remember correctly, this will make the translations to be exported as "oxide-qt" in the next language pack export. I'd suggest to check with pitti next time the langpacks are built
<oSoMoN> dpm, thanks! How come this domain is hardcoded, instead of extracting the domain name from the filenames installed by the package?
<oSoMoN> dpm, and is there a project/source package I can target the bug at, for reference?
<dpm> oSoMoN, the first time a source package that contains translations is uploaded, LP asks for the template name (how it will be shown in the translations URL) and for the domain (filename to export as in the langpacks). IIRC, LP does a guess and sets domain = source package name, which admins can manually override. Perhaps the first upload the source package was named "oxide"?
<dpm> I don't know, that would be one option
<dpm> one possiblitiy of what could have happened, I mean
<oSoMoN> dpm, ok, fair enough
<dpm> oSoMoN, not sure if it's worth filing a bug (that'd be against lp:launchpad). The first ever approval of translations is always manual, and as much as I'd like to be fixed, reallistically I don't see it happening
<oSoMoN> dpm, in fact the mo files used to be named oxide.mo, but were renamed oxide-qt.mo at some point, so the initial setup made sense
<dpm> aha
<oSoMoN> alexabreu, ^^
<dpm> so that was probably it. The setup made sense initially, but then the domain in LP wasn't updated according to the change
<oSoMoN> dpm, do you mind if I quote our IRC conversation in https://launchpad.net/bugs/1464159 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1464159 in oxide-qt (Ubuntu) "Web browser should send the system language to websites (Accept-Language field)" [High,Confirmed]
<dpm> oSoMoN, not at all
<oSoMoN> thx
<alexabreu> oSoMoN, dpm yeah I think there was a rename at some point
<dpm> feel free to quote any public conversations I have
<alexabreu> that explains it
<oSoMoN> alexabreu, so all we have to do is wait for the next langpack update, IIUC
<oSoMoN> dpm, how often are the langpacks built?
<alexabreu> oSoMoN, right, ... dpm can we force a quick update?
<dpm> oSoMoN, I think translations are exported daily and then the langpacks are built shortly afterwards. Generally I keep track of the cronjobs after asking the LP team to set them up, but I haven't for vicid
<dpm> pitti, are you around and do you know? ^
<dpm> or cjwatson, do you know the schedule for language pack exports on LP? ^
<popey> jdstrand: the terminal app cannot execute programs located in the home directory, this breaks the ability to run stuff in ~/bin (which gets added to PATH if it exists). Any way we can work around / fix that?
<popey> jdstrand: because it's quite handy being able to slap random binaries in ~/bin
<jdstrand> popey: what is the denial?
<popey> oh, hang on. this _could_ be my bad
<popey> :D
<cjwatson> dpm: You can find it in lp:lp-production-crontabs, which I believe ~canonical can see
<cjwatson> dpm: vivid is 30 10 * * 1
<ogra_> popey, i dont think it is... i had the same issue
<popey> more testing needed
<popey> jdstrand: ignore me for now, unless ogra_ has a good sample
<ogra_> not currently ... but i tried scripts in ~/bin more than once ...
<ogra_> ssh localhost helps ;)
<ogra_> gives you a completely unconfined terminal ... until the lifecycle kills the ssh connection
<popey> aha!
<popey> locally on device, having a shell script in ~/bin it fails when you try and run it
<popey> with "bash: bin/in.sh: Permission denied"
<ogra_> yeah
<popey> jdstrand: ^ that
<popey> [26531.600286] type=1400 audit(1434040394.724:247): apparmor="DENIED" operation="exec" profile="com.ubuntu.terminal_terminal_0.7.74" name="/home/phablet/bin/in.sh" pid=11131 comm="bash" requested_mask="x" denied_mask="x" fsuid=32011 ouid=32011
<popey> (unignore me now) :)
<dpm> cjwatson, I can see them indeed, thanks. For future reference, on which crontab are the LP exports?
<dpm> cjwatson, nm, I found them
<jdstrand> popey: can you file a bug against apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu with that denial?
<jdstrand> balloons: hey, is this still needed in the apparmor policy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11697185/
<balloons> jdstrand, howdy.. we were talking about this the other day :-)
<balloons> jdstrand, based on everything that happened (and broke), I'm guessing we could remove all those changes we did at this point
<balloons> basically everything to try and help autopilot run with a fake home, etc
<jdstrand> balloons: so that is ok to remove toady in wily?
<jdstrand> today even
<balloons> jdstrand, I believe so. No tests should be using it, but we could check before putting it in
<jdstrand> balloons: would you mind doing that? that will greatly simplify the fix for popey's bug
<jdstrand> balloons: either you or tell me who to ask
<jdstrand> popey: hey, would you mind reviewing my permy 0.8 upload?
<popey> jdstrand: sure
<jdstrand> popey: thanks!
<popey> np, and in return https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu/+bug/1464341
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1464341 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Denial when running binaries in terminal app" [Undecided,New]
<jdstrand> popey: thanks, I'll fix that after I get feedback from balloons
<popey> magic
<bschaefer> hello, anyone getting a crash in ubuntu-clock-app on wily? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11697457/
<balloons> jdstrand, what would you want me to do? propose the removal or ?
<bschaefer> (wily-proposed)
<balloons> jdstrand, popey sorry, my irc phantom'd dc'd on me and I've been talking to myself
<jdstrand> balloons: oh, heh, let me paste
<popey> bschaefer: dont use wily :)
<jdstrand> 11:50 < jdstrand> balloons: would you mind doing that? that will greatly simplify the fix for popey's bug
<jdstrand> 11:50 < jdstrand> balloons: either you or tell me who to ask
<bschaefer> popey, but i need to :(
<jdstrand> where 'that' refers to: 11:49 < balloons> jdstrand, I believe so. No tests should be using it, but we could check before putting it in
<bschaefer> haha
<popey> :(
<bschaefer> so far all the other core apps are working (only tried 4-5 others)
<bschaefer> somethings not working with qtposition (0x0 on this)
<popey> bschaefer: feel free to file a bug
<popey> yeah
<bschaefer> popey, alright
<bschaefer> popey, thanks!
<balloons> jdstrand, I'll check if you can supply the revamped file
<balloons> Or I can attempt to do it ;-)
<jdstrand> balloons: autopilot is going to need to remove the 'owner @{HOMEDIRS}/autopilot/fakeenv/*/.local/share/@{APP_PKGNAME}/** mrwklix,' or any related fakeenv rules
<jdstrand> balloons: sure, where is the branch?
<balloons> jdstrand, ohh right.. that's in autopilot
<jdstrand> yeah
<balloons> sorry, I was thinking it was somewhere else
<jdstrand> I need that ^ removed so I can remove the rules in the unconfined template and do something simple to fix popey's bug
<balloons> i'll propose, test and ask for your review
<jdstrand> sounds great
<jdstrand> there is a weird thing called 'conflicting x modifiers' with apparmor policy that we need to make sure we are in sync with otherwise profiles with the autopilot rules still in there will fail to load
<cedian_linux> Can someone help me i get these errors and can't find out why: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11697492/ the code it's about: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11697516/
<jjohansen> not really weird, think of it as you have two or more rules instructing the profile to do different things on exec. Instead of just arbitrarily choosing one of the conflicting rules, apparmor forces the policy author to fix the conflict
<jdstrand> jjohansen: no it isn't weird, I just didn't want to take the time to describe it in detail
<jjohansen> :)
<jdstrand> :)
<jdstrand> jjohansen: I had a feeling you'd call me out on 'weird' :)
<jjohansen> well the message is a bit 'weird' :)
<cedian_linux> You are both weird ;)
<balloons> jdstrand, looks like veebers just took out the apparmor click.rules file in a recent revision
<jdstrand> balloons: is that already in wily?
<balloons> it seems like it should be yes
<balloons> let me verify
<balloons> jdstrand, yes it is in wily
<balloons> seeing as I was going to do something similar, sounds like you are safe :-)
<jdstrand> balloons: ok, let me be clearer-- click.rules is no longer shipped in wily, therefore there are no fakeenv rules for me to worry about?
<balloons> jdstrand, correct. no more fakeenv rules
<jdstrand> great
<jdstrand> balloons: thanks for checking on that for me :)
<cedian_linux> jjohansen: I can't find what the error is and how to fix it in my code these are the errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/11697492/ and this is the code: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11697516/
<jjohansen> cedian_linux: not the right file
<balloons> jdstrand, we need the version from May, but I'm hesitant now to say it's in Wily, because I don't have it locally
<balloons> so it's a little confusing. I'm going to take back my previous statement. It's not been released yet
<balloons> sorry!
<jdstrand> balloons: looks like dbus-property-service ships /usr/share/autopilot-touch/apparmor/click.rules
<balloons> jdstrand, I was just going to say this :-)
<balloons> they moved it
<balloons> so I guess we'll be proposing over there
<balloons> the merge that removed it had nothing to do with apparmor, so it was kind of buried
<jdstrand> yeah
<jdstrand> balloons: so, now the question remains-- can they be removed from dbus-property-service?
<jdstrand> balloons: I don't know what in the testing environment is using fakeenv
<balloons> jdstrand, right-o. I'm still of the mind it can be removed, but as I said, I'd like to check to be sure
<jdstrand> balloons: ok, which loops us back around. can you add a comment in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus-property-service/+bug/1464341 when you've done that?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1464341 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Denial when running binaries in terminal app" [Undecided,Triaged]
<jdstrand> balloons: once you've done that, I can upload both
<cedian_linux> what does rtc mean?
<anpok> various things.. real time clock?
<cedian_linux> can, but is it needed?
<anpok> hm why does bluetooth not work on manta/nexus10
<anpok> cedian_linux: sorry, i am lacking context
<cedian_linux> I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11697728/ and anpok: what do you mean?
<davmor2> anpok: it never has
<cedian_linux> I meant is it needed for a working kernel?
<davmor2> anpok: chipset is not supported and we never had the driver iirc ogra_ or rsalveti or cyphermox can probably give you more info
<anpok> oh
<dobey> davmor2: is it that, or is it the same reason bt hasn't worked on n5? ie, it needs bluez5
<dobey> iirc, the drivers are there, but it requires going through the android hal instead of normal bluez hci, so bluez5 is needed to be able to do that
<davmor2> dobey: oh it could be that, I know there is a reason and it was driver related not sure what the fix was though
<dobey> i'm pretty sure it's that. but bluez5 got held up due to other issues
<dobey> i guess cyphermox is probably best person to ask about that
<anpok> hm ok it seems to have th bcm43241
<anpok> which does wifi bt4 and fm
<nik90> bschaefer: Do you mind checking if other apps like OSMTouch, GPS Navigation etc crash when using Qt Location on wily-proposed? Clock app uses Qt Location from the QML side and I don't see anything like accessing a null pointer etc from the clock app side of things.
<bschaefer> nik90, yeah i can, was looking for a different example but they didnt use position :)
<nik90> bschaefer: test https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-weather-dev/ubuntu-weather-app/reboot .. perfect example for this use case
<bschaefer> nik90, osmtouch crash looks like the same place
 * bschaefer tests weather
<bschaefer> nik90, same crash
<bschaefer> nik90, the one thing that looked strange was
<bschaefer> Unable to select module, using dummy.
<bschaefer> im not sure if it failed to select a video module or something, but a dummy module could be null
<nik90> bschaefer: I have seen that msg before as well..although I cannot remember the specifics.
<bschaefer> not sure if its one of the false warnings one or not
<bschaefer> but if its failing to find a device or something
<nik90> bschaefer: I think we can defer the bug report to https://launchpad.net/location-service since it is the common denominator amongst all these apps
<bschaefer> nik90, alright sounds good
<cedian_linux> I keep getting usb ether.o errors, but I tried to disable it and it comes back
<cedian_linux> my uhci starts failing
<cedian_linux> I meant ehci and is it needed?
<anpok> what are you compiling?
<anpok> i mean which kernel..
<cedian_linux> oneplus one
<cedian_linux> and keep getting this when running an other make http://paste.ubuntu.com/11698096/
<babajuss> hello Can anyone tell me if  I can install ubuntu touch to any device or only to mentioned in table in ubuntu.com? Thank you. By the way I have Sony xperia z that I do not use. I would like to instal ubuntu to it.
<SturmFlut> Oh wow, Android M comes with a system-wide app backup. So now they don't just own anything that is usually synchd with the cloud, they get *all* your data from *all* your apps.
<charles> jhodapp, ping
<charles> jhodapp, wrt your last couple of comments in https://bugs.launchpad.net/media-hub/+bug/1373313, what changes do you see that need to happen in i-sound?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1373313 in Media Hub "Media Hub not exporting MPRIS controls" [High,Triaged]
<jhodapp> charles, hide the next/prev buttons if it's not possible to go next/previous (use the MPRIS has_next()/ has_previous() methods)
<charles> jhodapp, anything else?
<jhodapp> charles, there might be another change, but won't know until I re-enable exporting the MPRIS interface in media-hub
<jhodapp> charles, so that's it for now
<charles> ack
<charles> jhodapp, just to confirm, you meant the CanGoNext and CanGoPrevious properties, right?
<jhodapp> charles, yes sorry, I gave you the media-hub method names :)
<charles> :-)
<HoloIRCUser> It's compiling the touch system
<dobey> uhm, ok
<dobey> oh
<dobey> SturmFlut: i suppose that's only if you enable it?
<SturmFlut> dobey: No, it's on by default, you have to explicitely disable it as an app developer. Probably the user can disable it somehow, but all the other Google Sync services are also usually activated by default when you do a fresh setup of an Android device.
<SturmFlut> dobey: They even give you additional free Google Drive storage for this feature, to get everybody on board
<dobey> eh
<dobey> do they do encryption by default now?
<SturmFlut> At least they say that the backup is encrypted, but with what key? Apparently all app data is restored if you log into your account with a new device, so the key has to be either stored somewhere or it can be calculated from your login data
<SturmFlut> Like with iCloud, they tell you that everything is encrpyted, but using their key...
#ubuntu-touch 2015-06-12
<cedian_linux> My compilation failed even with make -i, but I don't got the full output
<jcbjoe> hello is 15.10 coming out soon or 15.04 ?
<jcbjoe> last i see an update was 12-May-2015
<cedian_linux> It fails to include external
<cedian_linux> how can I go back to the default
<mr-test> hi
<mr-test> when doing a factory reset on ubuntu touch, will that also affect the root partition?
<cedian_linux> How can I go back to the base without the compiled stuff, because it has compiled some *.o's but not all, what doesn't help out.
<cedian_linux> I got a backup of the apparmor, tohugh
<liuxg> my keyboard is not popped up in the new software.
<mikubuntu> anybody have any experience or luck installing ubuntu touch to a tablet? i have a vodafone smarttab 7" (SRF77) would like to know if its possible.
<k1l_> did you look into the list on the wiki or on xda if someone tried it before?
<mikubuntu> i din't see it on supported list -- but i'm willing to take any chances if someone wanted to walk me through attempting an install.
<mikubuntu> actually very few devices on supported list that i could see
<k1l_> mikubuntu: then see the porting guide.
<mikubuntu> kll - yes i'm looking at it
<Mirv> niemeyer: ok I tried running the gengl before building on armhf but it didn't help. if you have any tips on how to make the qml.v1 building on armhf, I (+ mandel) would be happy to know. ciborium armhf build is blocking landing Qt 5.4.2 to wily.
<mikubuntu> kll -- how soon till the process is a little less technical -- lol.
<k1l_> mikubuntu: the issue as  such is very technical. its not like on PC hardware where you just boot a ubuntu.iso and everything is fine.
<mikubuntu> is there any way to contact touch team members in my local area who might be interested in attempting a port to a new device (i'm in south florida -- usa)
<popey> mikubuntu: yeah, there's a few in florida
<popey> but not sure many of them have porting experience.
<popey> It's generally a good idea for the person with the device to do the porting
<k1l_> mikubuntu: i would try xda forums in the device section for that device. there might be a few who already did fiddle with linux ports for that device and can help you or tell if its possible at all (bootloader, drivers etc)
<mikubuntu> well, since i'm not tech enough to contribute in a developmental capacity, one way i could contribute would be to put devices in their hands i was thinking
<popey> it's quite a time consuming task
<popey> and the motivation for someone else to port it is low
<popey> motivation for you is higher, because you actually own the device :)
<popey> Also, makes sense to port to devices that there are lots of on the market
<popey> (like nexus 5, oneplus etc)
<popey> also, that device you have looks old and crusty :)
<mikubuntu> nexus is kind of high end isn't it? as far as phones go, i would think more in terms of lg and samsung for global market.
<popey> those too
<popey> that was just an example
<mikubuntu> popey -- i'm guessing its at least 6-8 yrs old -- not sure. its running android 4.1.1.
<popey> yeah, I doubt you'll have much luck there
<mikubuntu> so it sounds like the old linux mantra against planned obsolescence with regard for programming for older devices is not necessarily a value in the quest to develop ubuntu touch. i get it -- as kll said, theres no comparison between porting one of these and installing lubuntu on an old laptop.
<mikubuntu> however, as i just read on the porting page, canonical is definitely interested in "rapidly support(ing) a wide range of devices."
<k1l_> mikubuntu: that all depends on how much porting community that device got. i own a hp touchpad and i run cm12.1 on it. it never came with android in the first place. so best is to ask like on xda
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Peanut Butter Cookie Day! 😃
<mikubuntu> kll what os came on the hp touchpads?
<k1l_> webos
<tvoss> greyback_, ping
<greyback_> tvoss: pong
<tvoss> greyback_, unping :) apparently, freenode is working in terms of irc
<greyback_> tvoss: you too, ok, have same issue
<cedian_linux> Hi, I was using tor in firefox and it didn't work out for irc clients, so I'm now proxy less
<cedian_linux> In the terminal I use a proxy
<cedian_linux> I'm at school and I'm refetching the files, because it didn't work
<cedian_linux> My files were fetching in /home/cedian intead of /home/cedian/phablet
<cedian_linux> I never want a mac, go Linux, Apple fails
<cedian_linux> Don't like the price Apple asks for their devices
<cedian_linux> That's why I own the OnePlus one
<chaology> I have a mac with linux on it :)
<chaology> But yes they are too expensive
<cedian_linux> That's a bit better, but Apple is very expensve for closed source
<cedian_linux> I love the active development of linux
<ice9> when I run phablet-dev-bootstrap -c phablet  I get this error https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5b3c993ad12e307cf1c0
<chaology> I'll probably never buy a new mac, plus the new ones are designed to throttle the cpu within normal usage.
<cedian_linux> I don't like the macbooks they're too flat
<cedian_linux> I own a old 2011 laptop, but I got it for free from my parents
<cedian_linux> it's an acer aspire 7551-P322G25Mn
<Mirv> mandel: do you happen to be back in business today?
<cedian_linux> I run gentoo on my external drive and ubuntu on my non official internal, it's a small internal, the original crashed when my brother owned this laptop, he putted a 60gb hdd in it, my granddad has a good friend who once destroyed his laptop totally, I couldn't repair it, my granddad said keep the internal drive, it had Windows 7 on it,  ran for a while, but the external dirve crashed and I first downloaded gentoo, but got a
<mandel> Mirv, yes, tell me
<cedian_linux> gentoo internal with Ubuntu, because of ubuntu touc
<mandel> Mirv, I read your message to gustavo.. any feedback?
<Mirv> mandel: the ciborium is the only blocking part of landing Qt 5.4.2 now.  lp:~timo-jyrinki/ciborium/port_to_qml.v1  is my attempt to port ciborium to qml.v1 as instructed by doko
<Mirv> mandel: no answer from gustavo
<mandel> Mirv, let me look at that branch
<Mirv> mandel: to my surprise that branch even compiles, it'd be useful to check if it's a sane approach in general since I hadn't touched anything Go or ciborium before :) but the armhf fails because of GLdouble not defined
<Mirv> mandel: of course, if qml.v0 could be fixed to work, that'd be even better. I don't have a clue about what's the problem to begin with with that. qml.v0 doesn't have the whole gl/ subdirectory that causes problems with qml.v1
<Mirv> mandel: the gl/ seems to be fully autogenerated from spec, I'm not sure how much the qml.v1 really requires it either to begin with, but it is referred to
<mandel> Mirv, ack, I'll take a closer look
<Mirv> thanks
<cedian-linux> I'm back at school the network goes on and off
<cedian-linux> It might have to do something with downloading 15 gigs. :P
<cedian-linux> I must leave
<eks> hello again everyone, can someone tell me how to share internet from Ubuntu touch??
<eks> adb shell android-gadget-service enable rndis ???
<ogra_> yes, that makes USB tethering work
<eks> I had to install first android tools but after all my terminal said.. Device not found
<Elleo> nik90: we've just passed 2000 users (and 3200 downloads) for podbird :)
<Elleo> nik90: will do a bunch more reviews this weekend, started doing some on Sunday but then got distracted by that orientation bug
<nik90> Elleo: wow!
<nik90> Elleo: lets disable automaticOrientation until that bug is fixed.
<Silex> sturmflut2, ogra_, popey: FYI I was able to flash my phone, and with android! The issue was that the package "modem-manager" prevented me from doing a "hard reset" recovery (but it wasn't disruptive enought to prevent normal fastboot from working)
<Elleo> nik90: yeah, I suspect it'll be fixed when the shell rotation stuff lands, since that handles orientation completely differently
<popey> Silex: congratulations
<Elleo> nik90: and that's in the process of landing in devel-proposed at the moment I believe
<popey> Silex: not sure why someone would do that, but okay.
<ogra_> Silex, oh, yeah, thats a known issue, modemmanager eats your serial devices ... we should have thoruht of that
<ogra_> *thought
<Silex> ogra_: it's hard to notice because things work just fine for fastboot/adb
<ogra_> yeah
<Elleo> nik90: I also need to find some time to get the podbird.org webservices into a usable state, since notifications are one of the main things left that people are asking for which we don't support yet
<Silex> ogra_: BQ linked me to a great "do this dumbly" page: http://www.mibqyyo.com/articulos/2015/06/01/installation-process-ubuntu-android/
<ogra_> it is also that we dont really use the flash tool much ...
<nik90> Elleo: the next update for podbird v0.6.1 need ubuntu-sdk-15.04..so my guess is that it is atleast 2-3 weeks away considering we need some translation updates as well. This is just a performance update mostly.
<Silex> I don't know why it isn't linked on the main firmware page, but well
 * ogra_ has used it twice in his life
<nik90> Elleo: I agree..push notifications will be the killer feature that podbird brings
<eks> Mm.. Thanks, I will try find something in other place
<Elleo> nik90: yeah, plus podcast suggestions and charts will be really nice to add too
<ogra_> eks, do you use the android-tools from the phablet-team PPA ?
<ogra_> eks, also note that you can use the terminal app for this command ... android-gadget-service enable rndis works there too
<nik90> Elleo: true..I am still not too happy with the startup performance though :/ .. the auto-update on every app startup freezes the UI. I have some bandaid solutions but the real solution is too big to address.
<Elleo> nik90: well, I guess the real solution would be to implement the C++ fetching and parsing and have it in a separate thread
<nik90> Elleo: yeah...one step at a time..lets deal with that once we get a nice notification and podcast discovery feature up and running.
<Elleo> yeah
<nik90> for now, I think we should show a busy dialog or something..since otherwise user just thinks app froze
<Elleo> yeah
<nik90> I will experiment some solutions meanwhile
<Elleo> okay, cool
<mr-test> when doing a factory reset on ubuntu touch, will that also affect the root partition?
<ogra_> mr-test, no, the root partition is readonly ... it will remove all bits from the writable space though
<mr-test> ogra_: ok, thanks
<ogra_> (which includes writable root partition bits)
<ogra_> the rootpartition itself is only touched during updates when the delta is applied
<mr-test> ogra_: is it a problem when changes to root were made(small changes though) and then doing a update afterwards?
<ogra_> yes ... if you made them to existing files that changed your changes will be reverted
<mr-test> ogra_: ok but no damage from the upgrade?
<mr-test> except for lost changes
<ogra_> no
<mr-test> i mean, doesn't delta update require the original file?
<ogra_> its a delta between two rootfses ... changed files are replaced completely ... its not a byte by byte delta :)
<jgdx> I think the fancy scroll feature in the sdk docs have stopped working
<mr-test> ah ok, thanks :)
<mr-test> anyone knows when we will get a terminal that doesn't freeze when in background? i heard that's coming, but don't know when
<jgdx> mhall119, ^ (probably not your plate)
<ogra_> never officially
<ogra_> buit via the hack store that mzanetti runs :)
<ogra_> it think there is something in the works to except the terminal from lifecycle mgmt
<mr-test> ogra_: link? is it working with stock firmware or do i need dev? :D
<mr-test> ogra_: so is it coming or not when you say "never officially" and "in the works"?
<ogra_> it will likely never be a feature of the one in the official store
<ogra_> but there is a store for hacked packages where i heard someone works on it
<ogra_> (it will pretty likely make your battery die in 1h or some such :) )
<mr-test> ogra_: i thought this would go in the official terminal app according to what was said during some hangout
<ogra_> https://open.uappexplorer.com/apps
<mr-test> ogra_: why should a terminal app drain battery unless there's something heavy running in it?
<ogra_> well, it keeps a process running permanently ...
<ogra_> we gain such good battery life because we explicitly forbid that
<mr-test> ogra_: notebooks do that too. android does it. so?
<ogra_> android doesnt run 3 days on one charge on this device :)
<ogra_> at least for me
<mr-test> ogra_: 3 days with what usage(on ubuntu e4.5)?
<ogra_> only mild usage indeed ...
<ogra_> i get 5-7 days when i leave it completely idle ... about 3 if i only chack mail and stuff once in a while during the day ... and about 1 day with heavy usage
<ogra_> *check
<mr-test> ogra_: any idea how many hours the screen is on when you get 3 days?
<ogra_> (indeed of you play machines vs machines all day i guess you end up with half a day or some such)
<ogra_> not many
<ogra_> a few minutes every few hours
<mr-test> ogra_: is there some battery check/bench for ubuntu?
<ogra_> i'm not sure there is anything specific for the battery ... cking has some measuring tools in the image for measuring power consumption etc
<mr-test> ogra_: i'd like to know if my battery is still giving full capacity, because i think it doesn't last as long as it did :/
<ogra_> upower -d
<ogra_> that has some of that info
<ogra_> (not all i thinnk)
<mr-test> ogra_: what does that command do?
<mr-test> hum, don't see much more info there
<ogra_> it dumps all info upower has to manage the battery
<mr-test> ogra_: ~5 hours @ heavy usage(browsing+music) ain't right, am i correct?
<ogra_> well, music drives an amp ... and runs in background
<mr-test> maybe 7, not sure
<mr-test> ogra_: well i read a samsung s3 runs 24h @music, and the bq should have good battery life, so..
<mr-test> maybe i should just leave it running @ idle for 5 days, seems like this is the only sane way to compare battery life :/ (or maybe via a torch app)
<mcphail> mr-test: Iown a bq ubuntu and an S3 (currently on cyanogen and previously on stock). Battery on bq lasts about twice as long with similar usage. In saying that, the Samsung does more when screen off
<Mirv> niemeyer: I noticed only glbase is in use and deleted qml.v1/gl/* except for gl/glbase and got the ciborium to build at least now.
<niemeyer> Mirv: Hey
<niemeyer> Mirv: Ok.. What's the build issue.. Still GLfloat?
<tvoss> bzoltan, ping
<Mirv> niemeyer: so with only glbase there it now builds on armhf too, so looking good (from my point of view). mandel will look at the MP regaarding whether he wants to redo it or if it's ok https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ciborium/port_to_qml.v1/+merge/261707
<mr-test> is there a way to send a notification from the terminal app/adb to the phone screen?
<niemeyer> That kills the whole GL support
<niemeyer> Mirv: I believe it used to work, as I run a few tests on the phone before.. It's been a while though
<mr-test> afaik there was notify-send on utouch, but it's not there anymore. is there any replacement?
<bzoltan> tvoss:  hi, it seems I can not make it to this call...I have to run home
<tvoss> bzoltan, sure, no worries. ping'd you to point the call I set up next week
<mzanetti> ogra_, just FYI, I have Dekko exempt from lifecycle and my battery runs 2 days
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> well, then it isnt perhaps as bad as expected
<mzanetti> it totally is not
<mzanetti> with the terminal, well, obviously it depends what command you are running in there
<ogra_> right
<mzanetti> but as long as the terminal is just idling you won't notice any difference
<DanChapman> mzanetti: is that dekko from the store? or the notifications one?
<mzanetti> DanChapman, no, the one from the store so far
<mzanetti> reminds me... really need to upgrade to the one. you sent me a testing package right?
<DanChapman> mzanetti: awesome, that's nice to know it lasts that long with no changes.
<mr-test> mzanetti: so dekko runs in background? how does it do that?
<DanChapman> mzanetti: let me build you a updated one. I made some changes to it. The previous keeps reminding of any unread messages and not just newly arrived
<mzanetti> heh
<mzanetti> mr-test, you need some not official hacks for that
<mr-test> tell me more :D
 * DanChapman still can't get it to play a sound though.
<mzanetti> there seems to be something fishy... telegram doesn't play sounds here either
<mzanetti> mr-test, https://open.uappexplorer.com/
<mr-test> hacks that will or will not go into official firmware?
<mr-test> mzanetti: i know that page, no dekko there? or what do i need from there?
<mzanetti> you'll find it ;)
<mzanetti> explore the possibilities
<mr-test> mzanetti: do i need to install the open appstore to see more descriptions?
<mr-test> because when you click on the apps there's not more text :/
<mzanetti> mr-test, https://open.uappexplorer.com/app/tweakgeek.mzanetti
<mr-test> i suppose that app allows you to let apps run in background?
<DanChapman> oh i see telegram uses a boolean rather than a sound file path. let's try that
<mzanetti> DanChapman, well, telegram doesn't work for me :D
<mzanetti> in terms of sound at notifications
<mr-test> do the apps from the open app store require root?
<ogra_> how do you mean that ?
<mr-test> well on android some stuff requires a rooted device
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> no, this is ubuntu
<ogra_> you already have root access via sudo ... and there is no "rooting of the device"
<mr-test> i heard the meizu won't be rooted
<mr-test> = no sudo
<popey> mr-test: this isn't android, it doesn't work quite like that
<ogra_> thats wrong
 * mzanetti loves watching all the rumors :D
<ogra_> there are meizu phones with locked down bootloader ... so you couldnt install another OS
<ogra_> but thats about it
<mr-test> ogra_: about background apps: wouldn't it be possible to just limit their cpu usage instead of halting them?
<ogra_> (with the flyme OS versions i think all the chinese models are locked down and international is open)
<ogra_> mr-test, with way more technical effort, yes
<mr-test> ogra_: well there's a cpulimit utility on linux which is simple to use, what would be wrong with that?
<ogra_> sending a SIGSTOP/SIGCONT means you dont have and additional daemon or anything to monitor apps
<ogra_> it is simply tied to the focus setting
<ogra_> i dont think there is anything wrong with that ... it is just a lot more complex
<mr-test> ogra_: would be nice if you could implement this at some point imho
<ogra_> go ahead
<ogra_> the source is open ;)
<mr-test> i doubt i have the coding skills for that :D
<mr-test> i think it would be easier in the long run to limit cpu usage than working around the limitations of halting apps
<ogra_> it is int differentn to what ios DOES
<ogra_> OOPS
<ogra_> stuck caps key
<mr-test> yep and i neither like it on ios
<ogra_> well, i doubt we'll follow the android model
<mr-test> app devs and utouch devs have to work around the limitations
<mr-test> i'm not suggesting that
<ogra_> (but i'm not working on the phone anymore so who knows where it goes)
<mr-test> maybe an exception for apps that need to run in background like messengers and then limit these with cpulimit, that should do it
<ogra_> well, such apps are supposed to use a system service anyway
<mr-test> doubt that cpulimit requires much resources itself
<ogra_> so the system has full security control
<ogra_> (and system services keep running in the back)
<mr-test> so messenger apps require frontend and backend(sys service)?
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> all apps that have long running bits work like this today ... i.e. telegram ...
<mr-test> and if a system service goes rogue?
<ogra_> dekko could do this too if there was any imap support in the onlline accounts yet
<ogra_> why would it go rogue ?
<mr-test> dunno, bad coding?
<mr-test> or much work to do
<ogra_> (thats clearly a bug and wuould surely show as regression in QA testing)
<ogra_> (so it wouldnt be rolled out)
<mr-test> so a system service could use up cpu just like a normal app? why separate it then?
<ogra_> a system service is under control of the system and would be controlled to not just use up your cpu
<mr-test> so there's already a system to control cpu usage? why not use this for normal apps too?
<ogra_> (anyway, not my area of work anyway, you would have to talk to one of the architects about the lifecycle design)
<ogra_> (not sure who does phone architecture nowadays though ... most of us moved to snappy nowadays)
<mr-test> is it true that snappy uses a closed backend?
<ogra_> closed backend ?
<mr-test> no source code for example and no way to host an own
 * DanChapman is not sure how an online account would help dekko when no system services do imap ;-p
<ogra_> https://code.launchpad.net/~snappy-dev/snappy/snappy ...
<ogra_> DanChapman, indeed, it would need more ... i was just pointing to the first hrudle ;)
<ogra_> *hurdle
<mr-test> backend=repository
<ogra_> mr-test, it uses the exact same store the phone uses
<mr-test> ogra_: what does that mean? is there some howto host an own backend? (i'm talking more about desktop snappy)
<ogra_> mr-test, no, there isnt ...
<ogra_> you can use snappy-remote to push snaps to all your machines though
<ogra_> and indeed you can sideload anything you woant, you dont need to use the stroe at all
<ogra_> *store
<SturmFlut> popey: Also have a look at https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Densha_de_Go!#Densha_de_Go.21_controllers
<ogra_> SturmFlut, for don't crash ?
<SturmFlut> ogra_: haha
<SturmFlut> ogra_: The only "controller" I need for Don't Crash is a big shredder that can handle a phone
<ogra_> lol
<SturmFlut> cking: Ping
<cking> SturmFlut, hiya
<balloons> ogra_, can you help me merge some changes into dbus-property-service ? We need to tweak the click.rules file
<ogra_> the click.rules file ?
<balloons> ogra_, yes it contains usr/share/autopilot-touch/apparmor/click.rules, which is apparmor rules for autopilot
<ogra_> balloons, are you sure you mean dbus-property-service ?
 * ogra_ cant remember putting any autopilot bits in there 
<balloons> ogra_, well until very recently the rules lived in autopilot. But it seems they were moved to dbus-property-service for some reason that no one knows or can tell me. On top of that, it seems you moved them
<ogra_> oooh
<balloons> well. I mean the commit has your name on it :-)
<ogra_> i remember ... that is for phablet-tools, yeah
<balloons> awesome. So I tried proposing an mp, but it seems lp:dbus-property-service and lp:ubuntu/dbus-property-service are not in sync
<ogra_> thats typical ... just file a bug and attach a debdiff then
<ogra_> lp:dbus-property-service exists ?
 * ogra_ checks
<mr-test> ogra_: do you know if/how it's possible to send a notification from adb shell/terminal app to phone screen?
<ogra_> it is surely possible, yeah ... but rather complex, look at developer.ubuntu.com
<mr-test> nothing easy, like notify-send? :(
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> the notification system on the phone is more complex
<mandel> Mirv, approving https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ciborium/port_to_qml.v1/+merge/261707 do you have silo etc for it?
<Mirv> mandel: thanks! yes, as part of the silo 016 Qt 5.4.2 landing
<Mirv> mandel: we just had train outage but I think I can rebuild it. you could of course quickly land that alone too if you want.
<mandel> Mirv, lets do as you already had planned, with the right version of qt
<balloons> ogra_, ok I'll file a bug with a debdiff. I take it that will need to be fixed before we can land the changes ?
<fooloop> peap/mschapv2 on touch is still crap? [goes find a wiki]
<popey> still not working
<popey> if by "crap" you mean "not implemented" then "yes"
<balloons> fyi jdstrand everything should be good to remove the fakeenv rules
<Mirv> mandel: ok
<popey> hm. anyone tried installing a fat package on wily desktop? I get "Fatal error: Wrong architecture 'multi'
<fooloop> popey: ahh ok. Do you need porters for nm-app? :P
<fooloop> and uhm, yes, not implemented is pretty crap :P I can't get onto our office network :P
<popey> fooloop: there's a workaround in the bug
<dobey> fooloop: support in indicator-network is being worked on. please try to refrain from using insulting language when asking about level of feature completeness in future, too.
<ogra_> yeah, for insulting language go to #ubuntu-insult (might need to listen to yourself there though)
<fooloop> dobey: sorry, I apologise :)
<fooloop> fooloop: I was not asking for a feature, just the status of a feature
<fooloop> wow, I didn't mean it like that.
<Sleep_Walker> I do agree that missing WPA enterprise is limiting ;(
<fooloop> There is a reason I added a ':P'
<dobey> Sleep_Walker: missing anything is "limiting" :)
<ogra_> yeah :)
<cedian_linux> I was accidentally in #ubuntu
<Sleep_Walker> dobey: no, I don't agree, missing connection options is far more serious than just inconvenience
<fooloop> anyway, look, I didn't mean to insult anyone. I even offered to help with dev
<Sleep_Walker> but that is my POV as I was missing WiFi in my gadgets for too long :b
<dobey> Sleep_Walker: it's only serious if you happen to be needing it for a university or something. it does not affect the majority of the population though :)
 * fooloop needs it for uni _and_ work 
<fooloop> but anyway, I did not expect all features to be there
<fooloop> :)
<Sleep_Walker> dobey: my guess is it affects majority of professionals
<dobey> fooloop: it's not about intentions. it's about your language choice. "crap" is not a good word choice :)
<fooloop> dobey: ok noted.
<cedian_linux> redownloading ~/phablet
<fooloop> look so far it is a lovely wee machine
<Sleep_Walker> and shiny new ubuntu phone is probably choice for IT enthusiasts and proffesionals
<Sleep_Walker> anyway, enough of useless rants, once I start with building my own images I can blame only myself again :b
<dobey> fooloop: if you want to offer help, maybe comment on the bug report for wpa enterprise and offer to help with testing :)
<hevyhomie> hi guise, I am porting touch to moto e and i have cyanogenmod 12 AOSP files, will those files work with build?
<dobey> hevyhomie: is that the lollipop based CM?
<dobey> you need an Android 4.4 based AOSP stack
<dobey> lollipop won't work yet afaik
<cedian_linux> How do you include ota?
<dobey> cedian_linux: what do you mean?
<cedian_linux> How do you add ota
<dobey> i still do not understand what you are asking exactly. if you want to provide ota update support for your images, you need to provide them on a system-image server somewhere
<jdstrand> balloons: great, thanks!
<dobey> is that what you meant by your question?
<cedian_linux> and does apparmor linux-apparmor-backports work and yes
<dobey> i don't know for apparmor
<dobey> i'd expect the porting guide to answer that though
<cedian_linux> ok, I know who might know it that's jjohansen: does linux-apparmor-backports work already? dobey: it's nowhere stated in the porting guide
<cedian_linux> btw dobey: is http://paste.ubuntu.com/11702470/ needed? I mean the git checkout. jjohansen: if dobey doesn't know it, I'm waiting for an answer of you
<mr-test> ogra_: is it at least easily possible to blink the led from terminal?
<dobey> cedian_linux: i don't know. i know very little about porting :)
<cedian_linux> ogra_: is git checkout needed for porting the apparmor?
<popey> mr-test: yes
<mr-test> popey: can you give me an example? :)
<popey> mr-test: under /sys there's various things you can poke to make LEDs come on and off
<mr-test> popey: i assume "echo [0-255] > /sys/class/leds/green/brightness"?
<mr-test> popey: no risk of breaking leds there or is?
<popey> i have no idea if it breaks leds
<popey> I have not yet broken any leds
<popey> depends on the device, not all of them are under /sys/class/leds/green/brightness
<mr-test> popey: can you tell me what commands you used for example?
<popey> i did what you're suggesting
<popey> poking numbers into those places
<mr-test> popey: what was the max number you used?
<popey> 255
<mr-test> ok thanks
<mr-test> popey: in what file did you put the number to activate the led?
<popey> mr-test: I dont have the file to hand right now
<mr-test> it works! :D
<mr-test> echo 1 > brightness :)
<cedian_linux> popey do you know if the git checkout is needed to port apparmor?
<popey> no idea cedian_linux
<cedian_linux> ok thanks
<popey> sorry, never done a port
<cedian_linux> doesn't matter
<popey> mr-test: i wrote a stupid script that threw random colours at the LEDs :)
<cedian_linux> I can better ask the devs then
<cedian_linux> link to script
<cedian_linux> my internet is speedy one branch downloading at 3 MB/s
<cedian_linux> correction 4 MB/s
<bzoltan> zyga: there is a single package called qt in the ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-beta-proper  for LTS only. After 21 itteration :) finally it builded and packaged up. Feel free to test it. It can not conflict with anything and installs all the Qt stuff including the UITK to the /opt/ There are few things still buggy there, but with the right LD_LIBPATH it should be fine.
<cwayne> ooh
<bzoltan> cwayne:  give it a try :) It has the 1.3 UITK, more recent than Wily :) what sounds spookey
<nik90> bzoltan: no way....trusty love eh?
<nik90> bzoltan: can I finally run my apps on the trusty desktop?
<bzoltan> nik90: let's see what can we get out of this :) My dream (no idea if it realistic) is that the future snappy tools will be easily backportable and when we will have Qt and UITK snapp packages for snapp applications then the whole  stack can be simple bckported to even 14.04
<nik90> bzoltan: that's a awesome wish if it comes true....LTS are just way too cool to leave behind ;)
<bzoltan> nik90: +1
<bzoltan> nik90:  one missing bit is that this package is only runtime :) so one need to compile the app first with the source package and then use the LD_LIBPATH in runtime ... but for pure qml apps it is fine already
<nik90> bzoltan: I am just a bit concerned to test it out on my production lts laptop ;)..although things installed to /opt are usually isolated from the system libraries.
<Mirv> mandel: FYI the silo 016 wily would be ready with ciborium now (I only have mako so I guess I can't test it)
<bzoltan> nik90:  this package is fully isolated .. download the package and see with dpkg what is in it
<RAJA> HI
<Guest85107> I have downloaded ubuntu
<Guest85107> but unable to install it
<Guest85107> my laptop is saying BOOTMGR is missing
<nik90> bzoltan: ok..in that case I don't mind being the guinea pig..are there any instructions o how to use the LD_LIBPATH and stuff? I can test it out and provide feedback.
<Guest85107> no instructions
<Guest85107> i downleaded into my USB stick
<Guest85107> im new to ubuntu
<cedian_linux> Guest85107 this is for ubuntu-touch
<Guest85107> touch means?
<nik90> Guest85107: You will need to ask this question in #ubuntu to get help for your BOOTMGR issues.
<nik90> Guest85107: this channel is for ubuntu touch (phone) related support
<bzoltan> nik90: simple `export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/opt/qt-5.4/usr/lib/$(ARCH_DIR):$LD_LIBRARY_PATH`
<nik90> bzoltan: add PPA and trying it out now
<bzoltan> nik90:  but note that if your binary is not ABI compatible with this Qt installation then your app will not work
<bzoltan> nik90:  I will make a -dev package too now
<nik90> bzoltan: you said I need to build the app with the source package? Wouldn't that mean I am building it against the latest Qt provided by the PPA?
<Procyonidae> hi
<Procyonidae> I'm cedian_linux
<nik90> bzoltan: I think I will first try this out before asking questions to get a better idea
<bzoltan> nik90:  I mean if you want to build for _this_ qt then you need to `apt-get source qt` and be creative to build with that :)
<nik90> ah ok
<Procyonidae> any dev here? I need help can I use linux-apparmor-backports and  is http://paste.ubuntu.com/11702470/ needed? I mean the git checkout
<bzoltan> nik90:  but actually as I see I simple put all APIs and examples and libraries to the package qt :) so your app should simple build against that package and off you go
<nik90> bzoltan: I get an error when trying to install "qt" from the PPA http://paste.ubuntu.com/11703097/
<bzoltan> nik90:  Excellent catch!!! thank you... it seems that the UITK project is not using the ./configure parameters
<nik90> :)
<Sleep_Walker> fooloop: I'm on WPA enterprise with my phone
<Sleep_Walker> I finally altered my desktop wifi configuration to match phones' demands
<ignacio> hello
<ignacio> Is there any port for a nexus 9 of ubuntu touch?
<lotuspsychje> !devices | ignacio
<ubot5> ignacio: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<lotuspsychje> ignacio: checkout the XDA forums also for existing projects
<ignacio> thank you lotuspsychje
<Procyonidae> I'm rebuilding the kernel after refetching, it seems to go well now
<Procyonidae> I'm cedian_linux, but I added another username. It's still for the OnePlus One ;)
<Procyonidae> got another error
<puttiskaa_> make
<puttiskaa_> ^ oops.. sorry :D
<Procyonidae> added the vivid one of apparor, it goes on now
<Procyonidae> no errors in apparmor
<puttiskaa_> Does someone know solution for this build error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11703384/ ? I found some old irc logs but it seemed like they didn't figure out what the problem was, so hopefully we have better luck.
<Procyonidae> make -i?
<puttiskaa_> just ignore them?
<Procyonidae> yes might work else I'll look up
<puttiskaa_> didn't work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11703410/
<Procyonidae> make -i clean?
<Procyonidae> or make clean?
<puttiskaa_> can I use -jN?
<Procyonidae> don't know try it
<puttiskaa_> well that was the build error when I used it, so now i'll try without
<Procyonidae> wait add the build use
<puttiskaa_> build use?
<Procyonidae> I got a mail which I mailed to myself. It includes some export flags
<Procyonidae> export CROSS_COMPILE=arm-linux-gnueabihf- ... export ARCH=arm  are the two vars you want to have set and indeed make sure to have the gcc-arm-linux-gnueabihf compiler installed ... that should be enough
<puttiskaa_> Hmm.. I guess the problem is not about wrong compiler. Last time I had this type of error I had to remove some module from makefile
<Procyonidae> I added what you needed
<puttiskaa_> Can I see somehow where is this dependency coming from: phablet/out/target/product/i9305/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libsecosal_intermediates/import_includes ?
<puttiskaa_> the new compiler had the same results
<Procyonidae> sudo apt-get install gcc-arm-linux-gnueabihf && export CROSS_COMPILE=arm-linux-gnueabihf- && export ARCH=arm && make
<Procyonidae> is what you need
<puttiskaa_> ok, let's try without -j
<Procyonidae> (or) sudo apt-get install gcc-arm-linux-gnueabihf && export CROSS_COMPILE=arm-linux-gnueabihf- && export ARCH=arm && make -i
<Procyonidae> copy and paste the last and run the script
<puttiskaa_> Procyonidae, it still fails :/
<Procyonidae> did you enter as I said above just copy and paste this: sudo apt-get install gcc-arm-linux-gnueabihf && export CROSS_COMPILE=arm-linux-gnueabihf- && export ARCH=arm && make -i
<puttiskaa_> yes
<Procyonidae> make clean
<Procyonidae> ?
<puttiskaa_> I did that
<Procyonidae> I don't know what to do anymore, the sock is samsung and that never works as expected
<Sander^asd> Hi. I have used my ubuntu E4.5 for a while now. Now I got a black screen. it dosnt react to any buttons or touches.
<Procyonidae> I own a OnePlus One I had a Samsung Galaxy Nexus GT-N7000, but that one was buggy
<puttiskaa_> btw, here, https://github.com/Androguide/Ubuntu-Touch_manifests/blob/master/manifests/default.xml , all of those modules are from cyanogenmod and I am using the default ones mainly.. so could it be the problem?
<Procyonidae> yes
<puttiskaa_> ok! I will change it then
<Procyonidae> good luck
<puttiskaa_> yeah, thanks :) and thanks for help
<puttiskaa_> Procyonidae, one question more: should I get all the device files based on cm 10.1?
<Procyonidae> No you need the ones based on cm11
<puttiskaa_> okay
<Procyonidae> I get these errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11703794/
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-Touch-to-Get-Full-Screen-Rotation-Soon-484147.shtml
<akenobis> Ho  un tablet cinese casper intreeo come posso installare una distro linux?
<lotuspsychje> !devices | akenobis
<ubot5> akenobis: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Z3> Hi ! If I buy BQ Aquaris E5 Ubuntu edition, when "docking mode" or convergence is finished will be available too in this phone?
<beuno> Z3, I think it'll depend on the hardware to work well
<beuno> so my guess is no
<Z3> beuno Thank you. I saw the demo time ago on a galaxy nexus, so I was hoping this phones should be ready.
<procyonidae> I got some invalid sign errors
<procyonidae> What are invalid signs?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-06-13
<decom> Is this a good place for questions for which google has failed me?
<stupidjoblessper> Just looking for advice. How can someone who is almost 30 and never had a job get one? I have been applying(fast food, retail, entry level) just to be told I am not what they are looking for (We have reviewed your application for this position and will be proceeding with other candidates at this time.) or they are not hiring. No interviews. Cannot volunteer as there is no where near too
<OerHeks> stupidjoblessper, wrong channel, this is ubuntu-touch support only
<stupidjoblessper> there is no right one
<Dave____> Hello
<Dave____> Has anyone seen any work on a 'twost' 'or 'shakr' to launch an application feature?
<Dave____> Sorry, mobile... Twist*, shake*
<ignacio> Hi everyone
<bojan> Can i get the list of mobile port for installing ubuntu??
<HoloIRCUser> What are invalid sign errors?
<louis_> Hi there ! I'm a ubuntu touch porter since a long time, and I'm really stuck on an issue.... Does anybody is ready to help ? :)
<Maxxi> can i debug stuff live on the phone?
<bunty> guys, i am facing problem of X11 server on my nexus 7 while running gstreamer? please somebody help
<procyonidae> Does anyone know what invalid signs are?
<cedian_linux> I still get errors on compiling arm and when installing gcc-arm-linux-gnueabihf it removes other programs
<cedian_linux> this will be removed and installed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11707085/
<cedian_linux> and this with the 4.8: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11707102/
<cedian_linux> I' trying
<zyga> bzoltan: thank you very very much :)
<zyga> bzoltan: I hope to meet you in person at FOSDEM :)
<cedian_linux> SturmFlut: I try to install gcc-arm-* and I type the full name, but it won't install, gcc is declared like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11707161/ but there's no *-arm-*-gcc or other things like that only gcc-arm-*
<E524> Has anybody got an logitech dinovo bluetooth keybord got to work with the system? i am trying and failing :(
<cedian_linux> it ffails at finding ld
<cedian_linux> ld is in the Makefile referenced to as $(CROSS_COMPILE)ld instead of $ld(CROSS_COMPILE) see this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11707161/
<SturmFlut> cedian_linux: I think you have to install the "gcc-arm-linux-gnueabihf" package
<cedian_linux> Did it
<cedian_linux> Didn't help I've looked up the packages
<cedian_linux> with some searches I've found that ld is called different
<yakaar> hello everybody, I've a problem with my ubuntu touch device : my ubuntu-sdk doesn't detect it when plugged in usb and conected to internet. But I can connect in ssh via adb shell
<SturmFlut> cedian_linux: As far as I can tell you install gcc-arm-linux-gnueabihf and then set CROSS_COMPILE="gcc-arm-linux-"
<cedian_linux> I did that, but it comes with errors like skipping incompatible /usr/bin/ld when searching for *.so
<SturmFlut> no, wait
<SturmFlut> cedian_linux: It shouldn't use /usr/bin/ld , but /usr/bin/arm-linux-gnueabihf-ld
<SturmFlut> Are you sure you set CROSS_COMPILE
<cedian_linux> yes
<cedian_linux> must it be done in my path?
<SturmFlut> no, it must be present in the environment of make
<SturmFlut> like
<SturmFlut> CROSS_COMPILE="arm-linux-gnueabihf-" make
<cedian_linux> then I didn't
<cedian_linux> SturmFlut: it was told by ogra_ that I needed to use export CROSS_COMPILE="arm-linux-gnueabihf-"
<ogra_> you can also directly prefix the make command like SturmFlut showed above
<ogra_> yoou might want ARCH=arm too :)
<cedian_linux> I did add that ogra_
<cedian_linux> ogra you told: export CROSS_COMPILE=arm-linux-gnueabihf- ... export ARCH=arm  are the two vars you want to have set
<ogra_> heh, not me, the code :)
<cedian_linux> what do you mean?
<ogra_> but if you export them to your env or set them as prefix doesnt make a difference
<cedian_linux> ok
<cedian_linux> ogra_ this is the directory of ld: /usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf
<cedian_linux> ogra_ this is the directory of ld: /usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/bin
<cedian_linux> ogra_ there's a difference
<ogra_> well, usually following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/ARMKernelCrossCompile works (minus the package stuff if you dont build a deb)
<cedian_linux> ogra_ I'll try
<cedian_linux> SturmFlut has left
<cedian_linux> SturmFlut we were just talking about you :D
<cedian_linux> * SturmFlut has quit (Ping timeout: 265 seconds)
<meles> Is there a way to change my current location manually for testing?
<cedian_linux> StormFlut still getting this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11707436/
<cedian_linux> SturmFlut ogra_ still getting this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11707436/
<cedian_linux> SturmFlut and ogra_ I got these errors again: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11707436/
<cedian_linux> I think I need the multilibs, but installing them removes armhf
<cedian_linux> should I install g++-multilib?
<cedian_linux> I'll try without Cross_compile with other packages installed
<cedian_linux> SturmFlut: I can't get it working even with what you said
<cedian_linux> what's the output location?
<cedian_linux> should it be target arm:
<arm> hi
<procyonidae> I hope it finishes
<procyonidae> SturmFlut I would log in and out or use an other service if I was you
<procyonidae> got an error about dtbtoolcm or so removed the cm
<procyonidae> it was this: DTBTOOL := $(HOST_OUT_EXECUTABLES)/dtbToolCM$(HOST_EXECUTABLE_SUFFIX) and became this: DTBTOOL := $(HOST_OUT_EXECUTABLES)/dtbTool$(HOST_EXECUTABLE_SUFFIX)
<meles> i'm trying to fix a bug at the alarm-clock-app. Now when I try to compile it I get the error E: 10mount: mount: unknown filesystem type 'overlayfs'. Does anybody know how to fix this quickly? (Ubuntu 14.04)
<popey> meles: what version of ubuntu you on?
<popey> sounds like you have a non ubuntu kernel
<meles> 14.04
<popey> odd
<meles> i'm running 4.0 kernel
<popey> that is why
<meles> ok i will give it a try with another kernel. Thx for the quick help
<popey> boot from a stock ubuntu one
<popey> i have had that issue mysekf
<popey> np
<procyonidae> Hi I don't got out/host/linux-x86/bin
<procyonidae> so I can't run mkbootimg
<nik90> meles: hey, I will be online for atleast another 2 hrs..let me know if you hit any other issues with running clock app
<procyonidae> I can't find /home/cedian/phablet/out/host/bin which is needed to build mkbootimg
<procyonidae> still incompatible
<hevyhomie> hello there
<hevyhomie> i am porting touch to motorola moto E, and I when i try to build environment terminal outputs : build/core/product_config.mk:222: *** Can not locate config makefile for product "condor_vendor".  Stop.  ** Don't have a product spec for: 'condor_vendor' ** Do you have the right repo manifest?
<procyonidae> help needed:
<procyonidae> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11708624/ it won't compile
<procyonidae> how do I setup the other ld
<procyonidae> I need a specififc version of gcc, but can't find it
<procyonidae>  No rule to make target '/home/cedian/phablet/out/host/linux-x86/bin/dtbToolCM', needed by '/home/cedian/phablet/out/target/product/bacon/dt.img'.  Stop.
<procyonidae> anyone who has seen this before?
<procyonidae> jjohansen: I get this problem:  No rule to make target '/home/cedian/phablet/out/host/linux-x86/bin/dtbToolCM', needed by '/home/cedian/phablet/out/target/product/bacon/dt.img'.  Stop.
<procyonidae> I tried to use dtbTool, it didn't work
<procyonidae> I've all problems with dtbtool
<procyonidae> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11709822/
<procyonidae> I'll try with dtbtool commented out
<bqphone> any idea when ubuntu 15.04 will be avilable for phone?
<ball> Are "Unity Web Apps" intended for phone/tablet use?
<ball> I've tried a few on my daughter's desktop and they seem quite fast. The clipboard doesn't work on the Twitter app though and I wondered whether that was because they were intended for a different platform.
<nik90> ball: I think it doesn't work because of the ubuntu sdk
<nik90> ball: i believe it is being reworked (clipboard, copy paste)
<SturmFlut> It has finally happened, somebody created a Telegram webapp ("Sommergram") that sends all communication through a man-in-the-middle website located at http://julienmcjay.github.io/sommergram/
<dobey> SturmFlut: it's not the first (in fact, it lokos like it's a fork of the other app, webogram)
<dobey> SturmFlut: https://github.com/JulienMcJay/sommergram
<dobey> SturmFlut: feel free to examine the code and see if your claim is actually true :)
<dobey> anywya, i'm not really here :)
<ball> nik90: Thanks
<Daniel_334454> any news on the BQ E4.5 phone update thats supposed to be due very soon?
<Daniel_334454> sorry being inpatient
<mcphail> Daniel_334454: soon :)
<Daniel_334454> haha
<Daniel_334454> thanks mcphail
<mcphail> Daniel_334454: most folk on here are around during European office hours. Quiet in Eurpoean night time. Best ask in a few hours
<Daniel_334454> ok thanks! looking forward to the update to see what changes have occured!
#ubuntu-touch 2015-06-14
<melvster> has anyone tried running telegram on ubuntu touch?
<AlexandreSa> melvster: I'm has installed telegram in my ubuntu touch without problem.
<AlexandreSa> I'm use Nexus 4. With Mako Image
<melvster> AlexandreSa: thats fantastic news, thanks.  Did you install the web version or the native ubuntu app?
<AlexandreSa> melvster: I was installed the native app.
<melvster> awesome, thanks!
<AlexandreSa> melvster: You are welcome
<AlexandreSa> I like know if have some scope to integrate at OwnCloud service.
<OerHeks> AlexandreSa, not yet ... https://uappexplorer.com/apps?q=owncloud
<AlexandreSa> OerHeks: ThankYou
<bzoltan> zyga: sadly I can not make it to the FOSDEM. We have found a simple problem with that package, the UITK examples conflict with the archive UITK example package. But it is not a problem, just remove and reinstall the distro UITK example.
<h2o64> Hi ! I'm working on ubuntu touch for my Moto G but LXC container is crashing my kernel (break=mountroot is the proof). Can someone help me ?
<cedian_linux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11712805/ got some problems
<h2o64> @cedian_linux you need to do 'make cyanogenmod_bacon_defconfig' first
<cedian_linux> not found
<h2o64> Really ?
<h2o64> Wierd
<cedian_linux> I'll try to make
<h2o64> cd android_kernel_oneplus_one && make cyanogenmod_bacon_defconfig
<cedian_linux> I know that
<h2o64> No ! You set the 3.19.0-18-generic config :p
<cedian_linux> I didn't
<cedian_linux> it wasn't me
<h2o64> do cat  arch/arm/configs/cyanogenmod_bacon_defconfig
<h2o64> you did by calling the old-config thing
<cedian_linux> it's there
<h2o64> Maybe
<h2o64> cp arch/arm/configs/cyanogenmod_bacon_defconfig .config
<h2o64> will manually use it
<cedian_linux> it asks for pc stuff
<h2o64> Yes because you set the thing to use your PC defconfig
<cedian_linux> no I copied as you sai
<h2o64> That's wierd ...
<h2o64> Did you said the ARCH=arm
<cedian_linux> no now I dud
<cedian_linux> unrecognized values
<h2o64> Could you pastebin this ?
<cedian_linux> I'll do
<cedian_linux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11712886/ the letters are wrong because of no utf-8
<cedian_linux> fixed signs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11712894/
<cedian_linux> h2o64: I've added it
<h2o64> Did you try make clean and then make again ?
<cedian_linux> no
<h2o64> try :p
<cedian_linux> I'm oing it
<cedian_linux> still doing
<cedian_linux> errors
<h2o64> hmmm
<h2o64> Maybe clone made shit
<cedian_linux> it's cloned indeed, but for ubuntu touch
<cedian_linux> I fund a .config
<cedian_linux> I get a boot.img of 700 kb
<cedian_linux> Can't add modules
<cedian_linux> got a 700 kb size image
<cedian_linux> got the error no rule to make target cnd
<cedian_linux> prepare0 fails
<bunty> Hi guys,  I am facing problem with X11 Server on ubuntu touch from command line. anybody has any idea about it?
<Sleep_Walker> sorry for not helping you, but you're running X11 at the same time as MIR? or it is some X server for MIR?
<mariogrip> i see a new folder on the system-image server called "ubuntu-personal" what is that? snappy desktop? :D
<cedian_linux> I've found out the click packages archives, I won't talk too much about it though
<cedian_linux> it's a site
<nik90> mariogrip: In the recent Q&A, it was mentioned that snappy personal would be used for user desktops..could it be that?
<nik90> it would contain necessary stuff like unity8, mir etc...while snappy would just be the core that is used for other devices like pi, beagle boards etc.
<cedian_linux> mariogrip: I got some issues with compiling, but it seems it continues
<mariogrip> nik90: :D That's cool
<mariogrip> cedian_linux: do you have some logs?
<cedian_linux> yes
<cedian_linux> mariogrip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11714821/
<mariogrip> for me it seems like you don't have the correct version of gcc
<cedian_linux> ok
<mariogrip> btw, are you still using -i?
<cedian_linux> mariogrip which should I use? yes
<cedian_linux> else it still buggss out
<mariogrip> http://wiki.ubports.com/index.php/OnePlus_One_Build#Manual_setup_of_development_environment
<mariogrip> use the tools that are listed there
<cedian_linux> that doesn't work
<mariogrip> that should work
<cedian_linux> it doesn't it gives errors about incompatible so's
<cedian_linux> and it compiles the kernel partially
<mariogrip> humm, i think you might need to do some cleanup, and remove -i and fix errors as they come. I haven't seen that error before so i don't know what will fix it. maybe you need to reinstall some tools/remove some tools that overwrite for other tools
<taiebot> Hi all, As i am on willy not sure if it s really worth opening a bug report. But just in case can someone confirm. If you open contacts app. select a contact,open the messaging app via the little messaging icon. it opens the messaging app but not the correct thread and fails to send any message
<h2o64> Hey, is somebody ready to help me hack initrd because my LXC container is mountable in recovery but make the kernel panic while booting
<mariogrip> h2o64: I tried to set console=null on my oneplus one and it gave me and kernel panic, so i really think you need to console=tty0 and remove androidboot.console.
<h2o64> Shit ! I didn't noticed the androidboot.console. console=tty0 is set. Do you think adb will come thanks to that ?
<hevyhomie> good evening
<h2o64> good evening
<hevyhomie> I am porting touch to motorola moto e, and when I execute lunch, I get: build/core/product_config.mk:222: *** Can not locate config makefile for product "condor".  Stop.  ** Don't have a product spec for: 'condor' ** Do you have the right repo manifest?
<hevyhomie> could you guide me what could be the issues?
<h2o64> I'm porting touch on Motorola Moto G ^^
<h2o64> Luk is porting for Moto G 4G
<h2o64> See here https://github.com/ubuntu-touchCAF
<hevyhomie> I already have the cm 11.0 binary files, vendor files, kernel files and the manifests as well, where should I put them?
<hevyhomie> in the phablet dir
<h2o64> First sync ubuntuTouch CAF
<h2o64> then you do a local_manifest like this one
<h2o64> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<h2o64> <manifest>
<h2o64> <!-- Falcon Trees -->
<h2o64>   <project name="ubuntu-touchCAF/android_device_motorola_falcon" path="device/motorola/falcon" remote="github" revision="ubuntu-touch" />
<h2o64>   <project name="ubuntu-touchCAF/android_device_motorola_msm8226-common" path="device/motorola/msm8226-common" remote="github" revision="ubuntu-touch" />
<h2o64>   <project name="CyanogenMod/android_device_qcom_common" path="device/qcom/common" remote="github" revision="cm-11.0" />
<h2o64>   <project name="ubuntu-touchCAF/android_kernel_motorola_msm8226" path="kernel/motorola/msm8226" remote="github" revision="ubuntu-touch" />
<h2o64>   <project name="ubuntu-touchCAF/proprietary_vendor_motorola" path="vendor/motorola" remote="github" revision="ubuntu-touch_OLD" />
<h2o64> </manifest>
<h2o64> Replace with the condor things. Then you have a few patches to apply on trees and kernel. APK/JAR has to be remove from vendor, and you are good to go
<cedian_linux> mariogrip: if I remove tools it  gives errors that it may break my system
<mariogrip> h2o64: btw did you replace the adbd this a unlocked one?
<mariogrip> cedian_linux: yeah, don't remove them if they break your system
<cedian_linux> ok
<cedian_linux> what are dtb files mariogrip?
<h2o64> The unlocked one provided by you or canonical ?
<mariogrip> by ogra_  one of the ubuntu developer
<h2o64> Errr ... No I didn't
<mariogrip> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/adbd
<cedian_linux> and mariogrip do you got the original .config?
<mariogrip> see all the way down on this page h2o64 https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
<mariogrip> cedian_linux: what .config?
<cedian_linux> of your kernel
<h2o64> Ahhh ! That's what I was checking. No I don't use it. I should ?
<cedian_linux> because I can't get it working
<mariogrip> cedian_linux: do you mean this? https://github.com/ubports/android_kernel_oneplus_one/blob/master/arch/arm/configs/cyanogenmod_bacon_defconfig
<hevyhomie> how do I paste code here?
<cedian_linux> that one doesn't work
<h2o64> mariogrip : Same error. However, I have extra line in the kmsg wich tell me that the crash is mmc related
<mariogrip> h2o64: the adbd binary shipped with Ubuntu checks if the device's screen is unlocked and if there is a password set for the phablet use, so you need to replace it if you want adb to start before it got mir to start
<mariogrip> can you send me the kmsg?
<cedian_linux> it works
<cedian_linux> I use the android armhf now
<mariogrip> cedian_linux: okay
<h2o64> mariogrip : It crashes only 10 seconds after I turn it up. Do you think it will make adb works while a "break" is going on
<h2o64> mariogrip : here is the log if you're interessting in it http://pastebin.com/MG42nWxW
<mariogrip> i still see console=null :P
<h2o64> console=null  must be a translate from console=tty0
<cedian_linux> mariogrip: should I use ramdisk-recovery.cpio
<h2o64> mariogrip : here is my cmdline androidboot.hardware=qcom user_debug=31 msm_rtb.filter=0x37 vmalloc=400M utags.blkdev=/dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/utags androidboot.write_protect=0 console=tty0 apparmor=0
<hevyhomie> h2o64: I get an error when i sync http://pastebin.com/06KG6qkM
<h2o64> hevyhomie : 'rm -rf .repo/manifest* && repo init -u git://github.com/ubuntu-touchCAF/android_local_ubuntu-touchCAF.git -b ubuntu-touch"
<mariogrip> h2o64: see line 28, it says console=null, i think that is your problem. not syncing: Attempted to kill init! was the same error i got when i set console=null on the oneplus one
<mariogrip> try to force it to use tty0 somehow
<mariogrip> yeah, i think that's your problem, i'm 90% sure about that...
<hevyhomie> h2o64: Im gonna work on it and keep you updated. THank you and God Bless you. Have a wonderful rest of the week.
<mariogrip> h2o64: use the boot_info tool (http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2033369&d=1370917036) to check your boot.img if it has correct cmdline
<mariogrip> ./boot_info boot.img
<h2o64> Actually, my boot.img is already problematic : I have to unpack it each time in order to put a cmdline in it
<mariogrip> cedian_linux: you cannot use the ramdisk for the recovery for boot.img
<cedian_linux> thanks
<mariogrip> h2o64: have you tried to delete the boot.img before make? so it needs to rebuild it
<h2o64> I did I did
<cedian_linux> why was my boot.img 700 kb? And what files can be used for boot.img?
<h2o64> $ adb shell "cat /proc/cmdline"
<h2o64> console=null androidboot.hardware=qcom user_debug=31 msm_rtb.filter=0x37 vmalloc=400M utags.blkdev=/dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/utags androidboot.write_protect=0 androidboot.emmc=true androidboot.serialno=TA883031EV androidboot.baseband=msm androidboot.mode=normal androidboot.device=falcon androidboot.hwrev=0x83C0 androidboot.radio=0x1 androidboot.powerup_reason=0x00020000 bootreason=kernel_panic androidboot.write_prote
<h2o64> :'(
<mariogrip> have you tried to move common configs file to device config?
<mariogrip> BoardConfigCommon.mk -> BoardConfig.mk
<mariogrip> or have them both just that it so it will overwrite
<h2o64> BoardConfigCommon.mk is directly included by BoardConfig.mk
<h2o64> I CAN CHANGE IT DIRECTLY IN THE KERNEL !!!!!! Using CONFIG_CMDLINE=
<h2o64> and CONFIG_CMDLINE_FORCE=y
<mariogrip> humm, but did you try the boot_info tool? so we can check if it's the image file or the device that has wrong console
<h2o64> I'll do that I just a minute
<mariogrip> I hope it's the image file that has wrong cmdline, that's easier to fix xP
<cedian_linux> mariogrip: why is android-ramdisk.img only 271kb?
<mariogrip> cedian_linux: i don't know, did you choose the right device in launch?
<cedian_linux> yes
<mariogrip> cedian_linux: did you edit anything in the kernel?
<h2o64> $ ./boot_info boot.img
<cedian_linux> yes the apparmor
<cedian_linux> no
<cedian_linux> sorry
<cedian_linux> it's 371 kb
<mariogrip> h2o64: did it output something?
<mariogrip> cedian_linux: humm, i really don't know what's going on with your build, i suggest you do a full cleanup.
<cedian_linux> ok
<mariogrip> cedian_linux: you can push the apparmor patch to a fork of the kernel and i can build it with the ci server
<cedian_linux> ok
<cedian_linux> but ci failed
<mariogrip> cedian_linux: i will fix that
<h2o64> IRC Crash... Still there ? Did you say something since I posted boot_info results ?
<mariogrip> h2o64: im here, i didn't get the boot_info
<mariogrip> can you pastebin it?
<h2o64> crap
<h2o64> I will yes :)
<mariogrip> the irc does not like multiline paste
<h2o64> (Btw, I'm flashing the build with forced cmdline
<mariogrip> okay
<h2o64> http://pastebin.com/Lrbs8wkx
<h2o64> This build didn't crash 10 sec later for now..
<h2o64> adb is un-reachable
<mariogrip> that's a progress i guess
<mariogrip> did you add adbd to upstart so it starts at boot?
<h2o64> crash is gone
<h2o64> I'm using the same rootstock as you but adpated for my device IDs
<mariogrip> so it cp the adbd.conf into etc/init
<mariogrip> and you replaced the adbd in /sbin with the unlocked one?
<h2o64> I forced-shutdown the device in order to get a kmsg and check if everything's good. And it is. It just spam the "[rev_rmnet8] error: rmnet_ioct called for unsupported cmd[35585]" at the end. Should I wait as long as I can ?
<h2o64> Yes, cp is done.
<h2o64> No I didn't replaced adbd
<mariogrip> you need to do that in order to let it start at boot
<mariogrip> and you getting unsuppered cmd that's a nice progress
<h2o64> That's the log I got http://pastebin.com/8MNTzMwk ;)
<mariogrip> so now we're inside the ubuntu system,
<mariogrip> that's good, now you can also try to pull syslog that should contain a better log than kmsg
<mariogrip> syslog is located in var/log inside system.img in data
<h2o64> I'm replacing the adbd
<mariogrip> okay, that should bring adbd to life :)
<h2o64> I place in in ubuntu rootfs sbin ?
<mariogrip> yes
<mariogrip> the upstart config starts exec /sbin/adbd
<mariogrip> btw, did you get my mail?
<h2o64> I do (just seen it)
<h2o64> I would be happy to join :)
<mariogrip> Awesome! :D making you mod on the forum right now
<h2o64> To change adb I must mount system.img ?
<mariogrip> yes
<h2o64> Ouf ! I was worried that something went wrong :p
<h2o64> still no adb
<cedian_linux> I do as is said on the forums and get weird output
<cedian_linux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11715552/
<mariogrip> then i might not have reach to upstart before it crashes, then we need to exstract the syslog without adb, reboot to recovery mount (maybe make a .sh file that does that automatically) and pull var/log/syslog
<mariogrip> h2o64: ^
<cedian_linux> I meant on the wiki mariogrip ^
<mariogrip> humm, have you tried to build it without the patch you did just to check if it's the patch that makes the build goes wrong?
<cedian_linux> no not yet
<h2o64> mariogrip : syslog does exist
<mariogrip> pull it and pastebin it
<h2o64> http://pastebin.com/khPvBMgT
<mariogrip> ah it does not exist okay. then we are stuck with kmsg
<mariogrip> cedian_linux: maybe you should try that fist
<h2o64> I search in the whole hdd : nothing
<cedian_linux> how?
<h2o64> (I was talk to mariogrip : "I search in the whole hdd : nothing")
<mariogrip> cedian_linux: just cut the kernel folder out to a temp folder and resync the repo
<mariogrip> h2o64: if it exist it should be in var/log.
<h2o64> I searched just in case
<mariogrip> btw check dmesg
<cedian_linux> I'm trying now
<h2o64> mariogrip : dmesg will show me the recovery log nope ?
<mariogrip> no, i mean the dmesg in var/log
<h2o64> /data/tmp/var/log # cat dmesg
<h2o64> (Nothing has been logged yet.)
<h2o64> LOL
<cedian_linux> still fails mariogrip
<mariogrip> xP then we are stuck with kmsg
<h2o64> Wiat ... new kmsg is wierd
<mariogrip> cedian_linux: what fails? make?
<cedian_linux> yes
<mariogrip> log?
<cedian_linux> not yet
<cedian_linux> didn't make one
<cedian_linux> I mean a log mariogrip ^
<mariogrip> can you send me the output of make+
<cedian_linux> yes soon
<h2o64> (I lost a entire afternoon because of deving xD)
<mariogrip> xP
<mariogrip> btw, what i see from the kmsg your android HAL is crashing
<mariogrip> why are you using cyanogenmod repos? and not aosp from ubuntu git?
<cedian_linux> mariogrip I don't understand how I should I rebase the packages I need a clear explanation not something like rebase xxx without knowing what xxx must be
<h2o64> mariogrip : because I want to base ubuntu touch of a CAF rom as CM11 or pure CAF branch itself
<h2o64> Android HAL crashing ;... interessting
<h2o64> Lastest longest log http://pastebin.com/Hf67ARY9
<mariogrip> h2o64: i don't know, but using CAF might cause problems... I don't know, but i tried caf for oneplus one and it didn't work as well for me, but i probably did something wrong...
<h2o64> My device can't boot AOSP
<h2o64> That's why I made such a choice
<mariogrip> the oneplus one has no AOSP ether but i made it work
<h2o64> Yes, but you doesn't have RIL and Camera (frameworks)
<mariogrip> the ril has some problems with ofono, the rild work in the android hal
<cedian_linux> I can't find the patches it's not good described
<mariogrip> cedian_linux: in the ubuntu wiki?
<h2o64> My device is very specific. I know that I can make it boot with AOSP
<cedian_linux> not described.
<cedian_linux> I can't find out which I need
<cedian_linux> and when I rebase it says it is clean
<mariogrip> cedian_linux: i don't know, i haven't tried yet
<cedian_linux> ok
<mariogrip> h2o64: okay
<cedian_linux> and the patches won't work
<cedian_linux> I'm getting depressed :P
<cedian_linux> :(
<h2o64> Could you (if you have time) test if my sources work on your device mariogrip ?
<mariogrip> h2o64: sure
<mariogrip> cedian_linux: you need to stay positive and just try everything :)
<cedian_linux> I did what I could
<cedian_linux> searched the whole web nothing found
<mariogrip> cedian_linux: apparmor is not an easy task if you not have much experience with kernels, so maybe if you want, work on something else that's a little easier? like camera or headphone plug?
<cedian_linux> That's good
<cedian_linux> Mariogrip I just need apparmor for now
<cedian_linux> but other stuff is great, my sound didn't work at all though
<mariogrip> cedian_linux: i can see if i can take a look at it today
<Sleep_Walker> apparmor is still alive?
<mariogrip> apparmor3
<Sleep_Walker> scary :)
<mariogrip> xP
<cedian_linux> I need my apps which won't install with click
<cedian_linux> mariogrip I don't understand why they use apparmor3 which isn't ready yet
<mariogrip> cedian_linux: That's not up to me, that's how Ubuntu touch is
<cedian_linux> yeah, but they could at least add more information, if they want users to port it
<cedian_linux> trying noe
<cedian_linux> mariogrip what's the normal size of the kernel?
<h2o64> mariogrip : Did you red my last log ?
<mariogrip> that last thing you said was "Could you (if you have time) test if my sources work on your device mariogrip ?"
<h2o64> Ah :p
<h2o64> Did you saw that ? http://pastebin.com/EMaJCDnn
<cedian_linux> mariogrip could you (if you have time) build apparmor3?
<mariogrip> you shuld try irccloud.com h2o64
<mariogrip> cedian_linux: yeah
<mariogrip> h2o64: are you back to console=nulll?
<cedian_linux> and then it accidentally works, by me :P just a joke
<h2o64> wait, taht's not the right kmsg
<h2o64> What's irccloud.com ?
<cedian_linux> an irc client I guess ;)
<h2o64> I mean why this one in particular
<h2o64> log : http://pastebin.com/NQZRdYs
<h2o64> * http://pastebin.com/NQZRdYsQ
<mariogrip> a irc client that runs on the web so it keeps you alive and you will receive/send all messages
<h2o64> I'm using piding on Ubuntu but each time I close the windows it kills the conv
<cedian_linux> I'm using hexchat right now
<mariogrip> but with irccloud if you cloese the window it still is alive in the cloud, that's why im always on this channel
<h2o64> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !
<h2o64> Nice
<h2o64> Me and my team are use to hanghout
<h2o64> *hangout
<mariogrip> ah, I have used that before, but we moved to irc
<mariogrip> cedian_linux: i build the kernel now with apparmor3 let's see if it works
<cedian_linux> ok
<cedian_linux> I'm looking up some info about some Dutch law which might be fake. A lot of signs are made with the same text
<mariogrip> nice it works!
<cedian_linux> yay
<mariogrip> I can download apps now :D
<cedian_linux> cool give me the kernel ;)
<mariogrip> uploading
<cedian_linux> nice
<h2o64> Back with irrcloud
<cedian_linux> ok
<h2o64> mariogrip : Where did you get https://github.com/ubports/qcom_conn_init ?
<mariogrip> a mix of codeaurora and aosp
<mariogrip> mostly aosp
<h2o64> On mako ?
<mariogrip> jup
<h2o64> And how did you patch hardware/qcom/display ?
<h2o64> (I'm thinking about make nice branches with good commits on github :3 )
<mariogrip> https://github.com/ubports/qcom-display/commit/d8380fc043a55019513dc22663e2a156cdc9ff92
<cedian_linux> mariogrip: any luck with uploading
<h2o64> i saw but hwhy did you made those changes ?
<mariogrip> some of them are copy form codeaurora and some form linux
<h2o64> Okay
<mariogrip> h2o64: something i need to do i clean up, but that's not my priority now.
<mariogrip> is*
<h2o64> Sure sure :)
<h2o64> But I'll have a lot of spare time soon so I'll do it :)
<seth__> im trying to install Ubuntu on my Motorola Xoom. when i try to flash the device i get "Device wingray not found on server https://system-image.ubuntu.com channel stable"
<cedian_linux> mariogrip: any update on boot.img upload?
<kwah> Hi All
<kwah> Want to file a bug about lock-screen not reacting on input
<mariogrip> yeah i forgot, it's donw
<mariogrip> it's on the download server
<kwah> any ideas on the package/sub-system to file a bug against?
<cedian_linux> thanks
<mariogrip> http://download.ubports.com/Ubuntu-Touch/OnePlus-One/dev/20150514/
<cedian_linux> thanks
<cedian_linux> why in 2015054?
<mariogrip> that's todays date
<cedian_linux> no that's 20150614
<mariogrip> oh yeah, my bad :P i will correct that. I'm still in may
<mariogrip> thanks :D
<cedian_linux> me too sometimes
<mariogrip> cedian_linux: I will say thanks for trying to get Apparmor3 to work, i feel little bad that i just took apparmor3 from you... sorry about that. but you're welcome help with other stuff :D
<cedian_linux> installed, it doesn't matter I love to learn things, I thank you for letting me help
<cedian_linux> mariogrip ^
<mariogrip> :D
<mariogrip> did you download some apps, i just downloaded podbird
<cedian_linux> yes I downloaded utilities
<cedian_linux> mariogrip I'm installing a lot ;)
<ahayzen> Hi, anyone else ever got "2015/06/14 21:08:18 error pushing: " and then nothing else in the output when trying to ubuntu-device-flash to a mako ?
<lpotter> hey. Does canonical actually use any of these packages? https://code.launchpad.net/nemo-mobile
<taiebot> ahazen recently got quite some erros with flashing. Most of the time i delete the .cache folder on my desktop sometimes it helps
<ahayzen> taiebot, hmm maybe going to recovery mode and doing it that way
<ahayzen> ..yeah thats seems to be working/doing more \o/ maybe adb is just nicely broken in wily or something
#ubuntu-touch 2016-06-13
<ogra_> sil2100, foo
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, it seems to work for now!
<ogra_> yeah, in small drops
<acke> what apps do you run from libertine?
<ogra_> any that you install inside the libertine container
 * ogra_ hasnt seen any limitation yet ... 
<acke> ogra_, i cant run firefox or chrome, not skype, not banshee, not evolution, so what to use it for? :)
<ogra_> i run firefox, evolution, inkscape, vlc (audio only) in it
<ogra_> and a bunch of other things
<ogra_> acke, i guess you might be using it wrong
<acke> ogra_ yes, i mount drive r/w to install applications, and then i run them from the scope. ill got vlc working, evolution will not install due to missing package. chrome installs, but crashes when i try to launch. :)
<ogra_> thats 100% the wrong way
<acke> ogra_ ooh.. :/
<ogra_> (if "remounted r/w" is in your sentence it is *always* the wrong answer)
<acke> ogra_, sorry.
<ogra_> i think chrome doesnt work for some reason, but all other packages should just work
<ogra_> sorry ? it is your system ... dont say sorry to *me* :)
<acke> thanks, good that you believe. then i dont give up hope.
<acke> :)
<ogra_> (if the internet here wouldnt be so crappy i could actually give you a link with proper instructions)
<ogra_> ah, now i got some bytes dripping through the line ...
<ogra_> acke, http://notyetthere.org/installing-more-puritine-apps-on-the-m10/
<acke> ogra_, yess the firefox works on my meizu.. :D
<ogra_> well, follow the instructions above to create a libertine container in the RW space
<ogra_> and use that one
<acke> ogra_, awe3some, thanks for the link!
<ogra_> np :)
<marklyford_> just got my ubuntu phone that I brought from eBay loving it so far :)
<peat-psuwit> If I want to port to new device, should I use Android 5.1 or 4.4 as base?
<lotuspsychje> peat-psuwit: did you take a look at the porting guide?
<peat-psuwit> lotuspsychje: Yes, I had a look. But that document is out for a while now, and Android 5.1 tree for Ubuntu Touch seems to be available now. So, I'm not so sure if Android 5.1 tree is stable enough for a port.
<lotuspsychje> peat-psuwit: perhaps the XDA forums could be usefull for you?
<dobey> peat-psuwit: i'd say use 5.1 if you can
<peat-psuwit> dobey: Which branch? personal/w-ondra/phablet-5.1.1_r36?
<dobey> mardy: hey, so, if we get rid of the secret migration code, and still call storeToken, how exactly is that supposed to work? IdentityInfo only has setSecret, which only takes a string. am i supposed to just call storeCredentials() with no args?
<dobey> peat-psuwit: i have no idea :)
<mardy> dobey: it's not supposed to work, that's the problem and the reason why I started working on the account plugin code
<dobey> mardy: ok, then i don't think we're going to be able to land this for ota12
<mardy> dobey: that's why I wrote 16:47 < mardy> dobey: I thought about removing that, but the only solutions which I could think of are either by adding new public APIs or by making the account plugin talk directly to signond
<mardy> dobey: unless you accept the secret migration code as a temporary solution
<dobey> mardy: but keyring.cpp is talking directly to signond! why can't it do whatever it is you would make the account plug-in do?!
<mardy> dobey: because clients don't have access to authentication plugins' data
<mardy> dobey: well, there is actually another solution
<mardy> dobey: like we have in the OAuth plugin, mostly for testing purposes
<dobey> mardy: which data do we not have access to exactly?
<mardy> dobey: we could add a way to let the client inject a token into the identity
<mardy> dobey: the credentials record in signond is username | password | plugin-data <- we miss this last one
<mhall119> mariogrip: I'm off today (recovering from weekend conference) do you mind if we move our call to tomorrow?
<dobey> mardy: but we can recreate a PluginData object
<mardy> dobey: what we could do, is that if AuthSession::Authenticate() is called and the session data contains all the data for a valid token, that gets stored in the identity
<mardy> dobey: it's still a bit hackish, but OTOH such a functionalicy could be useful for testing purposes too
<mariogrip> mhall119: sure, no problem :)
<mhall119> thanks
<dobey> mardy: so how do i make it store the token exactly?
<dobey> mardy: can't i just make the signon plug-in store the token?
<dobey> hmm
<acke_> is there any plans or ways to use windows OWA on the touch device?
<dobey> outlook web access?
<acke_> dobey, exchange support?
<dobey> acke_: exchange and OWA are somewhat different things. but i don't know of any explicit plans to support either one
<dobey> mardy: ?
<mardy> dobey: sorry, didn't her the pings :-)
<mardy> dobey: in the signon plugin ::process() method, you can have it emit the store() signal right at the beginning, if token data is present in the sessionData
<dobey> mardy: but that doesn't actually store the token does it?
<dobey> mardy: otherwise we wouldn't be having a problem, since we're already emitting store() signal?
<mardy> dobey: when the plugin emit store(), signond saves the stored data on the identity
<mardy> dobey: the problem we have now in my the signon-plugin-part-2 branch, is that the identity is not there, when the plugin emits store()
<mardy> dobey: first we need to create a Signon::Identity and save it, then all the store operations will work
<mardy> dobey: that branch is creating an AuthSession not bound to any stored Identity, and therefore nothing is saved
<dobey> ok
<dobey> i'll see if i can make it do that after lunch then
<s`> `/c
<tedg> How does one copy text out of the Ubuntu Terminal app?
<sergiusens> tedg read with your eyes, it should get copied to your brain. You can paste in any form from then on
 * sergiusens took a stance at a joke
<tedg> sergiusens: that is a lossy copy, looking for something loseless
<tedg> Or a lousy copy :-)
<pmcgowan> tedg, long press for slection mode
<tedg> Ah, yeah, I was in selection mode but didn't realize you needed to hit the "X" in the corner
<ROPA> Hi all, I'm interested in the ubuntu phone, but have zillions of questions.....I'm concerned that it might not be somewhat like android, except packaged under a new name.
<ROPA> Does the owner have full sudo privileges??
<ROPA> Can the owner totally avoid google services and their data gathering practices?
<ROPA> Is all the software for it open source?
<ROPA> Are the technical details of the phonmes construction available, for ijnstance can I locate the GTPS chip and permanently disable it if I wanted to??
<ROPA> Is there a mailing list or other internet based outlets for user to user info sharing?
<dobey> it is not like android
<ROPA> hi dobey
<ROPA> u own one??
<dobey> i don't own a retail ubuntu phone, no. i have a nexus 4 and a nexus 5, both running ubuntu
<ROPA> aaaahhhhhhh.........really?? ubuntu can be installed on phone previously made for android??
<dobey> it can be installed on any device it's been ported to
<ROPA> ok, ty.
<dobey> we have to use the kernel and some system services from android, to make the hardware work. but all the necessary android bits are running inside their own container.
<ROPA> I sure wish I could use it in my present phone, an S3.
<dobey> it's a minimal set of things,
<ROPA> nice....hopefully the android resources don't compromise security or privacy, but the ubuntu phone sounds like a winner.
<ROPA> software open source?? I don't mind paying for software, but I won't have it if it's not open source!
<dobey> well, the binary drivers and firmware blobs and such aren't open source, but we have no control over that
<dobey> and there can be proprietary apps in the store, just the same as on normal ubuntu
<dobey> but it is ubuntu
<ROPA> i see....
<ROPA> so far so good!!!!
<ROPA> do you use sudo, and have access to all the normal commands any other ubuntu user has?
<dobey> well, sudo works fine
<dobey> but it is a phone, with elements of security for a phone. so you can't (shouldn't) just install any arbitrary package in the root filesystem
<ROPA> so, there's no restrictions regarding root access????
<dobey> the / partition is quite small
<dobey> i'm not sure what you're asking
<ROPA> omg, yes, I understand about installing arbitrary filesystems::>
<dobey> but you can easily make a chroot in the data partition, or on an sd card, and install CLI tools inside the chroot to use
<dobey> http://askubuntu.com/a/623311/50737
<dobey> ^^ like this
<ROPA> well, in ubuntu desktop, we can access configuration files, delete or modify system files etc....can we do it on the ubuntu p[hone too?
<dobey> also, now there is libertine, for running legacy X11 apps, which is done inside an lxc container
<dobey> well, you can do whatever you want to ubuntu on the phone, sure. but if you break it, you get to keep both pieces :)
<dobey> the phone is totally hackable, but i wouldn't reommend going around screwing with system config files and such
<ROPA> i understand about using caution and restraint when messing with system files....but the ability to do so is desirable!
<ROPA> nice!!!
<dobey> well, as a developer even, i've pretty much never needed to really touch system files
<ROPA> so, there is no google services or processes running...unless the user desires to have them run?
<dobey> really only have to sort of do so on my nexus4 as a means to testing builds of things i'm working on or such; not as a general usage thing
<dobey> i'm not sure what you mean by google services or processes
<dobey> calendar/contacts don't sync with google unless you add a google account and tell it to sync them
<ROPA> some google services run in the background by default in android. Hopefully google services and processes can be avoided in the ubuntu phone.
<dobey> android requires you to have a google account for the phone to be "useful"
<ROPA> YES!!!! EXACTLY!!! Can the ubuntu phone run without google account(s)??
<vitimiti> Or to be outright usable, some times
<dobey> in ubuntu, you need an ubuntu one account to buy/install apps, and receive push notifications from services that support ubuntu push notifications
<dobey> you don't need a google account to use an ubuntu phone, no
<ROPA> I have my rooted S3 running without google.....it's amazing, the battery lasts for 4 days with light use!!! More then 5 days if the phone isn't used at all.
<ROPA> wow, that's all good news dobey. Ho to vitimiti !!
<ROPA> My s3 has only 10 running processes. It can function just fine without google::>
<ROPA> dobey, are you a developer for ubuntu phone?
<dobey> yes
<ROPA> oh, NICE!!!!!
<ROPA> Maybe I can get my S3 running on ubuntu!!!! I'd be thrilled now that I know ubuntu phone doesn't have android mandated security and privacy restrictions!!!!
<dobey> the security model on ubuntu phones is closer to how iOS works than Android
<ROPA> vitimiti, did you have stability issues when you ungoogled your phone???
<vitimiti> ROPA, hah, yes
<vitimiti> ROPA, or when I couldn't upgrade, too
<ROPA> I slowly eliminated google services and checked as I disabled or froze google processes and apps in my phone. Mine is stable however. There is a google process that manages to run intermittently on mine, I keep shutting it down manually::>
<ROPA> dobey, is there an online forum about google phone, similar to the xda developers for androiud??
<ROPA> other internet resources for ubuntu phone info?
<dobey> ROPA: there's an ubuntu section on xda developers i think
<ROPA> omg, wasn't aware of that!!!! TY so much dobey
<dobey> ROPA: there's the ubuntu-phone mailing list you can subscribe to as well
<ROPA> really??!! I did not find the mailing list when I googled for it!!! Actually I use duckduckgo as a search engine. I'll look for the resources you mentioned!! MANY THANKS for your support of ubuntu phone and for taking the time to answer my questions!!!
<dobey> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phone
<ROPA> got it, ty./
<dobey> mariogrip: hey. how's the 5.1 build coming along?
<ROPA> I subscribed to the mailing list dobey, ty info. Going to check ubuntu-phone on the xda-developers forum now. Again, many thanks.
<dobey> np
<gre412> How to develop for Ubuntu Touch on Arch Linux? I cannot find any package, or download
<gre412> or on win? mac? Does Ubuntu Touch SDK only work on Ubuntu?
<dobey> you'll have to build all the necessary tools for your platform, or run an ubuntu vm and install the sdk in it
<gre412> dobey: so agian, the same what iOS and MS Mobile does: Depend on a platform?
<dobey> no
<dobey> the source is available
<dobey> but we can only reliably maintain binaries for our own platform, given our limited resources
<dobey> if you want to use it on another platform, you're free to take the source code, and get it working on that other platform
<gre412> dobey: I understand that ressources are limited. But how should developers should get attracted to Ubuntu Touch then? Nobody wants an system just for developing for devices with yet very low market share^^
<dobey> huh?
<dobey> installing ubuntu in a vm and running the sdk in it is trivial
<dobey> if we were going to support developing on win/osx, then the distribution would literally be a VM image with the sdk pre-installed
<dobey> because anything more than that would cost too much in terms of maintenance
<OerHeks> low market share for now, but surely a high demand, that is if you can run a container
<gre412> dobey: Thanks for your informations, I will see if I start developing for Utouch
 * saavento says Hi!
<ROPA> What networks accept ubuntu phones??
<troyready> ROPA: should be able to get one that works with any of the GSM-based providers. I don't know about the cdma ones
<ROPA> thanks troyready, I have a cdma, hopefully I can use ubuntu phone without buying a new phone!!!
#ubuntu-touch 2016-06-14
<foobaz> Guys I want to port ubuntu touch for Moto G xt1033... any help
<foobaz> I tried the official ubuntu guide but it was really blunt
<foobaz> fucking dumbasses
<k1l_> :(
<foobaz> k1l_: what?
<k1l_> your namecalling
<foobaz> ok what should i call you idiots if im waiting for an hoour for answer
<foobaz> if dont know say no.
<k1l_> stop calling names.
<k1l_> this channel is quite slow on europe nighttimes. and if you would actually name where exactly you are struggeling people would have an idea what to say.
<markit> hi, I've a PC with a touch screen, is there an ISO with ubuntu touch so I can have a virtual keyboard and use it without physical keyboard?
<tsdgeos> any idea why my wifi may have stopped connecting and how to debug it
<tsdgeos> the other 2 phones connect fine
<tsdgeos> but krillin fails to connect
<tsdgeos> worked after a reflash
<brunch875> Grrr first they drop xmpp support and now this! I'm going to revise which contacts I can only reach through facebook and I'm going to close my account.
<bregma> markit, there is no ISO for x86 with Unity 8 (it's a work in progress, hopefully soon) so the process is to install a regular Ubuntu ISO and then install the unity8-desktop-session-mir package on top, and only for open source video drivers
<markit> bregma: will I have the virtual keyboard then that pops up everytime an application requires input?
<jibel> attente, kenvandine I failed silo 22 https://trello.com/c/tKn3jjbF/3315-1521-ubuntu-landing-022-ubuntu-system-settings-attente-kenvandine
<jibel> attente, kenvandine with a comment
<jibel> attente, kenvandine is there a design spec?
<tboston> moin
<tboston> are there any known issues with wifi connection on ota11?
<tboston> I can not connect to our companys wifi
 * brunch875 has no issues he's aware of with wifi
<tboston> found a bug report already
<tboston> workaround is to copy and paste the password from another app like Notes
<markit> btw, I want to buy and ubuntu phone, but they are all "sold out", any idea?
<dobey> markit: ebay or similar site for your region perhaps. or i'm not sure all the bq devices are sold out.
<markit> dobey: I want to buy them officially, not of second hand. And not only the BQ are sold out, also the other brand. Isn't it strange? No official statement on it?
<dobey> it's not strange. they are produced in limited quantities and they sold out fast. if you want an official statement on when hardware will be produced, you'll have to ask the manufacturers (bq and meizu)
<markit> it can mean 2 things to me: a) the product is dead b) they are going to show a brand new line soon but have some production problem.  a) seems more probable (why discontinue the old ones instead of wait for the new ones to arrive?)
<markit> well, I think that is just a matter of "rom swap" to have and android OR a ubuntu phone, same hw AFAIR
<popey> markit: not really, the android ones can be locked down
<ogra_> you could buy a tablet :)
<dobey> well, we don't make the hardware in here, just the software. :)
<ogra_> markit, funnily i see the bq E5 in the german store ... but not in the global one https://store-de.bq.com/de/aquaris-e5s/
<ogra_> so perpahs the out of stock thing is a store bug
<ogra_> ERRR
<ogra_> sorry ... wrong link
<ogra_> https://store-de.bq.com/de/ubuntu-edition-e5/
<OerHeks> demnächst verfügbar .. comming soon
<OerHeks> we do have that E5 in stock ( netherlands ) https://www.afuture.nl/productview.php?productID=4188637
<popey> ooh
<popey> that's the one device I'm missing
<OerHeks> be quick, just one in stock
<popey> :)
<kenvandine> jibel, so i just tried it with my device in french, the confirmation dialog was in english but after reboot the device was still in french
<kenvandine> attente, ^^
<kenvandine> so we need to fix that
<jibel> kenvandine, not only the dialog, if you cancel the dialog system-settings is in english
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> yeah, same problem
<kenvandine> but after reboot the display lang is still correct
<jibel> kenvandine, also I think date time format and number are different things and should not be under language
<kenvandine> so shouldn't be hard to fix
<jibel> and not require a reboot
<kenvandine> there was discussion on that in the bug
<kenvandine> apparently we can't do it without a reboot
<jibel> and not change the name of the day to english :)
<kenvandine> the indicators won't get the change
<jibel> kenvandine, on android I go to settings/date & time and there is a 24/12h switch
<jibel> which seems natural
<jibel> kenvandine, same on my desktop
<kenvandine> yeah, i think it was decided that it wasn't that simple... i'd have to re-read the thread
<kenvandine> attente, ^^
<jibel> kenvandine, maybe it is not simple but as it is implemented it is not a good user experience. It is not discoverable and it is not possible to only change the time format
<dobey> omg i literally filed a bug about 12/24 switch over 2 years ago
<pmcgowan> jibel, you cant change it independently?
<dobey> pmcgowan: not on ubuntu phone atm
<pmcgowan> I mean with the silo
<jibel> pmcgowan, no you cannot
<pmcgowan> oh
<pmcgowan> I see
<pmcgowan> you mean just the time and not other settings
<dobey> and i guess even then it still needs a reboot
<dobey> which it shouldn't need
<jibel> pmcgowan, as it's implement I can change the locale for date and number, but not date *or* numbers and it affects everything
<jibel> implemented*
<jibel> pmcgowan, for example in the greater the name of the day is in english on a phone in french
<kenvandine> i think what attente implemented was what was in comment 10 as requested by pmcgowan since we didn't have a design yet
 * kenvandine re-reads
<pmcgowan> the bug was to set locale settings not just time format
<pmcgowan> thats what was requested
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> which is what we have in silo 22
<dobey> pmcgowan: my bug from 2 years ago though, was just about time format
<dobey> don't recall if it got marked a dup or what though
<pmcgowan> jibel, so I am confused now, is it not desirable to choose a locale for everything?
<dobey> pmcgowan: time/date/number formats should be configurable separately from locale
<dobey> ideally, anyway
<jibel> pmcgowan, no it is not. firstly I don't know which locale use which time format. So if I'm a french user on a french phone, which locale to I choose to have 12h time. secondly, if I want 12h I still want a comma to separate the numbers, thirdly if I want 12h time format I still want the name of the day and month in French
<jibel> or maybe I'm French using a phone in english but with 24h time format and don't want the day in French but the whole UI in english
<jibel> well, you get the point. it's what dobey reported it should be configurable separately from locale
<dobey> or maybe i just prefer 24h time and i'm a USian
<pmcgowan> jibel, well the bug descrition is something else, and a comment says date format and 12/24 are controlled together
 * dobey wonders what's up with that unity8 cpu usage bug
<attente> i'm not sure how easy it is to configure each setting separately, it probably needs some patching to accountsservice
<dobey> i don't see why we can't just use the same gsetting for 12/24h time as we use under unity7
<pmcgowan> again this bug was about locale formats
<pmcgowan> if we dont realy want that we can ditch this MR
<dobey> what bug? :)
<jibel> I was referring to bug 1392699
<ubot5> bug 1392699 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Can't change locale settings (e.g. language, 12/24-hour time, date format) independently" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1392699
<dobey> yeah that is about being able to set each thing individually
<pmcgowan> I mainly went off comment 10 from gunnar
<dobey> not about choosing a locale for date format separately from locale for language. it's about specifying the formats in the UI.
<dobey> maybe one way to implement that is to use LC_FOO settings and reboot, but i don't think just having a list of locales is what we want there
<dobey> becasue "English (Jamaica)" doesn't really tell me if it's what i want or not
<dobey> other than for the language
<dobey> seeing visual examples of formats and selecting from them would be a better UI/UX
<pmcgowan> dobey, jibel still confused since this is exactly what the desktop has, although it also has the 12/24 swicth
<pmcgowan> desktop settings present two panels just like this silo
<jibel> pmcgowan, on the desktop I can select 12/24 independently of everything else and change it without a reboot
<pmcgowan> sure but thats another bug :)
<PaulePanter> Hi. What is the best Ubuntu phone at the moment, which can be bought in Germany?
<pmcgowan> jibel, we can also add that capability
<Blindhero> PaulePanter i would also like to know this
<PaulePanter> Maybe, Meizu Pro 5? http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/devices
<dobey> pmcgowan: well i think something more like mac here would be better, in both cases: https://support.apple.com/library/content/dam/edam/applecare/images/en_US/osx/prefs_language_region.png
<jibel> pmcgowan, but how is the silo fixing the bug? There is a hundred list of countries, how am I supposed to know which one uses the format I want?
<PaulePanter> It says it's sold out.
<ogra_> PaulePanter, apart from being sold out it is definitely the best one
<Blindhero> it was sold out 10 minutes after the release :/
<pmcgowan> jibel, but its the same on desktop, how do people do it now?
<jibel> pmcgowan, and date/time and number cannot be set independently
<dobey> pmcgowan: there is a gsetting i can set for 12/24h under unity7
<pmcgowan> yes I know
<pmcgowan> its separate from the formats setting
<Blindhero> I'm thinking about buying the offical version and just patching ubuntu on it
<jibel> pmcgowan, on desktop I don't have a list with hundreds of languages and there is an example in the dialog
 * pmcgowan looks again
<Blindhero> but it's more expensive in germany
<dobey> jibel: well, only because you don't have all these languages installed
<dobey> jibel: if you install all the same langpacks that we have shipped on the phone, the list will be just as large
<PaulePanter> Blindhero: https://www.cect-shop.com/de/meizu-pro-5-5-7-zoll-3gb-ram-32gb-interner-speicher-64-bit-samsung-exynos-7420-octa-core-android-5-1-flyme-5-os-4g-lte.html
<pmcgowan> jibel, right the difference is it shows the example results which makes a lot of sense
<jibel> dobey, I know but that makes this implementation unusable on a phone
<Blindhero> oh thanks, on amazon the prices were about 600 euros
<pmcgowan> so I think we need that, and then we need the 12/24 toggle in date time
<PaulePanter> Blindhero: Oh, there are versions with Android.
<dobey> jibel: it makes it unusable anywhere :)
<pmcgowan> jibel, I got it now
<Blindhero> I don't really want android... :D
<jibel> dobey, on my desktop I won't install 99% of languages I don't use
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, can you guys document what we want on that bug so attente has a good reference?
<pmcgowan> jibel, was there some other unwanted side effect re the language?
<dobey> jibel: 'ubuntu personal' will have the exact same set of languages installed as the phone
<jibel> kenvandine, it's documented https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeAndDate and marked "not possible" for phone and tablet ;)
<jibel> pmcgowan, the name of the day and month use the locale
<dobey> jibel: fwiw, i'm not disagreeing with you, just stating that the gtk+ dialog used under unity7 is a poor example of something that is "ok" since you don't have all these locales installed.
<attente> sorry about that, i have a small fix to prevent the language changing when the formats changes, i'm just building it now and will re-test it
<dobey> kenvandine: 'i want a pony'
<pmcgowan> jibel, my proposal is to simply show the example section for this silo, and add a separate task to do the 12/24 toggle
<pmcgowan> attente, ^^
<jibel> pmcgowan, so with a phone in French and date/time set to english for exmaple, the day is in english in the greeter or the datetime indicator
<pmcgowan> attente, can we more closely match what desktop does
<pmcgowan> jibel, no thats a bug
<attente> is it meant to be only 12/24? or is it all of the locale formats settings?
<pmcgowan> attente, two different tasks
<pmcgowan> both are desired it seems
<attente> so a different menu for each setting?
<dobey> i mostly want the mac dialog
<pmcgowan> yeah but that means fixing linux
<dobey> attente: christ no
<dobey> pmcgowan: not really
<pmcgowan> attente, no ignore the /1224 for now
<jibel> pmcgowan, looking at the duplicates the most important feature is to add a 12/24 switch apparently
 * kenvandine thinks so 
<pmcgowan> jibel, yeah now I know, bug abuse
<attente> if i fix the branch, maybe we can just use that for now until a design is ready for the mac style dialog
<pmcgowan> attente, can you show the resuling example like desktop
<pmcgowan> lots more work probably
<PaulePanter> Blindhero: I don't either. It was just new to me, that there are versions of that phone with Android.
<Blindhero> flymeOS seems to be something like a distribution of android, never heard of that
<dobey> flyme is meizu's android fork, yes
<kz6fittycent> more like blimey...
<Blindhero> So i'm thinking of buying that Meizu Pro 5, but i was never installing a new os on smartphone .. is it hard to do?
<kz6fittycent> no, it's quite easy
<ogra_> well
<kz6fittycent> granted, I have a Nexus 4 so YMMV
<ogra_> ubuntu uses a different partitioning scheme ... but the install tools you can use will never touch the factory partitions
<ogra_> and yeah, the N4 is completely different (using loop mounted images instead of partitions)
<pmcgowan> ogra_, do we know if those flyme phones can be unlocked
<dobey> it's easy on the N4
<ogra_> so to flash ubuntu you would first need the meizu factory tool to change the partitioning on the android phone
<ogra_> dobey, i know :)
<ogra_> and as pmcgowan mentioned above, it will only work with a fully unlocked bootloader
<ogra_> not sure the flyme devices are unlocked
<kz6fittycent> ogra_, have you flashed uTouch on the Meizu? just curious..
<ogra_> kz6fittycent, no, but i wrote a lot of the system on that level :)
<pmcgowan> I don't believe they are
<dobey> ogra_: iirc, some are and some aren't, and it's basically a crapshoot
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> likely a matter of luck
<ogra_> kz6fittycent, i'm one of the lucky people that were able to buy one when it was on sale
<PaulePanter> Will there be a new charge of "Ubuntu Meizus" in the foreseeable future?
<ogra_> you have to ask meizu :/
<ogra_> canonical only delivers the software to them ... the rest is up to them
<Blindhero> i've read that android apps are not compatible, are they?
<dobey> i just want all the remaining issues on n5 fixed
<ogra_> Blindhero, nope
<dobey> Blindhero: no, you can't use android apps on ubuntu
<ogra_> dobey, just send more money to mariogrip then :)
<attente> kenvandine, jibel: should be fixed now, but i'm not sure what we should do in general for the bigger question about making each setting configurable independently: https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/ubuntu-system-settings/1392699/+merge/296271
<Blindhero> why isn't there an emulator? :(
<Blindhero> nevermind, is there a list of supported apps? or ported apps ..
<dobey> Blindhero: the security model of ubuntu is very different from android
<Blindhero> one of the main reasons why i want to switch to ubuntu
<dobey> Blindhero: and if we supported that, then there'd be no reason for people to write ubuntu apps, and we want developers building things for ubuntu, not things for android
<dobey> https://uappexplorer.com/ shows all the available apps and scopes
<Blindhero> thanks alot
<dobey> most are webapps (containerized browsers for specific web sites)
<Blindhero> oh nice telegram.. :)
<kenvandine> attente, rebuilding the silo, but not sure how i feel about landing this
<attente> because of the change? or because of the discussion about the design?
<mariogrip> dobey: working on it ;) something might maybe come this week :)
<mariogrip> Something blue
<dobey> mariogrip: awesome!
<om26er> Hi! OOM killer kills content-hub window when I try to select an image from gallery. Who works on that part of the stack ?
<om26er> workflow: telegram -> send a photo > select gallery from content-hub > select an image from gallery > you are returned to a fuzzy content-picker window.
<om26er> oSoMoN, ping
<oSoMoN> huh, that sounds bad
<oSoMoN> tvoss maybe?
<tvoss> oSoMoN, please file a bug against content-hub/unity8
<tvoss> om26er, ^
<om26er> oSoMoN, :) I actually pinged you about this: http://i.imgur.com/j0cMj0V.jpg probably a UA string issue.
<om26er> tvoss, thanks will report the issue, I assume the solution would be to increase content-hub' priority.
<om26er> oSoMoN, Twitter shows its basic version, not really sure when this issue started.
<oSoMoN> om26er, that’s bug #1577834 I believe
<ubot5> bug 1565063 in Canonical System Image "duplicate for #1577834 Update the chromium version in the user agent" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1565063
<dobey> om26er: what device is that content-picker issue on?
<om26er> dobey, that was krillin, with quite a few apps running.
<om26er> dobey, I killed a few apps and now the issue does not happen.
<om26er> so it seems when I selected gallery to pick a photo, it consume quite a bit of ram and subsequently OOM killer tried to make some room and ended up killing the content-picker itself.
<dobey> om26er: ah ok. there's a similar issue on some of the unofficial devices, but i'm pretty sure it's not OOM
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I should have been in here now I am again
<kz6fittycent> hello SebthreeBQM10HD
<kz6fittycent> haha
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kz6fittycent, hello stranger :d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or not quite h eh he h
<Mickle> Hi
<brunch875> hello!
<Mickle> Actually, i have some question abou ubuntu touch
<Mickle> i'm not sure , im in the right place or not
<brunch875> haha this is probably the best place to ask such a question
<Mickle> ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Mickle yes this is the right place whats your question
<kz6fittycent> SebthreeBQM10HD, I just in here now...
<Mickle> I wondering why ubuntu touch is too slow
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kz6fittycent, hmm?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Mickle, slow how and on what device?
<kz6fittycent> man, I need a new laptop...my keyboard isn't typing all the letters...
<Mickle> and don't have very typical feature
<Mickle> ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kz6fittycent, oh I see you have left the other channel
<kz6fittycent> SebthreeBQM10HD, were you not in the ubuntu-on-air channel
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yep we can continue our chat here
<kz6fittycent> okay, good, I was worried that there were two of you!
<dobey> it's not too slow on my nexus 5; and it has typical features
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Mickle, which device?
<Mickle> i try in nexus 4
<dobey> Mickle: so what "typical features" do you mean?
<Mickle> in my meizu pro 5 ofcource it's better
<dobey> it's generally pretty smooth on my nexus 4 too
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Ubuntu Touch has worked nicely on my BQ Aquarias E 4.5
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Meizu MX 4
<Mickle> but in that one also alow
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and if it was to slow on my tablet well
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I woudn/t be using it right now with this name :d
<s`> it's not smoothless indeed
<s`> even on my pro5
<dobey> Mickle: i think you need to clarify what exactly you mean by "slow" because in general, slow is not how i'd describe it
<kz6fittycent> I only use uTouch. I've been using it on my nexus 4
<SebthreeBQM10HD> can sometimes depending on what using the bluetooth keyboard with b be a bit slow to type with though, but other then that its fine enough for speed
<dobey> but if you think it's slow, get a 2012 Nexus 7 and try running android 5 on it
<Mickle> dobey: when i open note or other apps
<dobey> app start can be a little latent, yes. there are performance optimizations being worked on to improve that
<Mickle> WORST THING IS in terminal i don't have full control
<dobey> ?
<Mickle> most of the commands in terminal doesn't work
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dobey, if I buy the Full HD  version of the Android E5, and then try and put Ubuntu on it myself, I guess that would work?  seems BQ no longer sell the Ubuntu Edition of the 4.5 and E5 HD so
<dobey> what commands?
<kz6fittycent> Mickle, are you referring to "apt-get" commands?
<Mickle> everything u thinkex, man
<Mickle> info
<dobey> SebthreeBQM10HD: you need the tools from bq to repartition the device; and i'm not sure if the full hd one is the same hardware exactly
<dobey> Mickle: well, the terminal app is not shipped by default, if you want to use CLI tools, make a chroot and install the things you want to use, inside that chroot
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dobey, yeah they got like a flashing software  on a  site for download I seen that
<kz6fittycent> Mickle, or are you referring to commands like ssh, cd, ls, etc?
<dobey> Mickle: so man/info pages are a waste of disk space for a consumer phone device
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dobey, seems the E5 thats on sale on Amazon is the FHD so
<Mickle> Kz6fittycen: actually i'm nit sure
<Mickle> but i find command on net
<dobey> SebthreeBQM10HD: i'd say "ask bq" :)
<Mickle> adn follow them
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dobey, the Flashing software will work with the Android version, but indeed hardwaer may be diffenret.  there customer support is usless mostly
<dobey> Mickle: http://askubuntu.com/a/623311/50737
<mhall119> kz6fittycent: GPS takes a long time to acquire on the Nexus 4
<mhall119> even using the Aquaris channel with the Nokia HERE AGPS
<mhall119> it's been my experience that the AGPS works well in some areas, and not at all in others, which indicates holes in Nokia's data
<kz6fittycent> So, yesterday, I was going to update my /etc/hosts file on my N4 to do some adblocking...alas /etc/hosts is "read-only" and I'm too chicken to change that!
<mhall119> not surprisingly, Google is has much more data and does a better job at this with Android
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kz6fittycent, I got mhall119 to message you here :d since he started replying in the other channel
<mhall119> yeah, didn't realize you had already left there
<kz6fittycent> ah! mhall119 I was worried that I'd missed something!!
<kz6fittycent> thanks SebthreeBQM10HD
<kz6fittycent> mhall119, yeah same with mine. Sometimes it's dead on and fast and at others, it thinks I'm on another street.
<kz6fittycent> mhall119, so, I am sorry to pester you about uDropCabin but it's actually working for you?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dobey, I guess got a Android phone if it doesnt work :d I havent flashed any phone yet
<mhall119> kz6fittycent: yeah, just tried it again after you said you were having problems and I was able to download files just fine
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dobey, but was thinking of maybe buying that one and then trying to flash it later on some time :d
<kz6fittycent> wow... I've tried several times to get it to work. Visited the dev's Git page and he's got nothing to help me out. I can sign in but that's it...
<dobey> SebthreeBQM10HD: well, feel free to try :)
<Mickle> dobey: in the terminal i can't dellet or go into directory full like desktop?
<Mickle> wy
<Mickle> *why?
<mhall119> kz6fittycent: that's very odd, do you need to give the app access within dropbox's settings somewhere?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dobey, on Amazon anyway they don't have the HD on sale, but there was one or two or so Full HD, so might buy that next month or something, and try
<dobey> Mickle: it's a phone, not a PC. / is a small partition, and read-only, because updates are done via system images, not via apt
<kz6fittycent> mhall119, If so, the dev didn't specify. Maybe I'll check that out...
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dobey, Ebay didnt come up with much either
<Mickle> is there any tools i can have more access?
<kz6fittycent> mhall119, though there's that lame webapp in store for uTouch....
<dobey> Mickle: if you want to use legacy X apps, then you need to do it via libertine container. if you want CLI tools, you should use libertine container or a chroot
<dobey> Mickle: i just pasted you the answer
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dobey, An Android phone with kit kat though hmm a older version, but that woudnt be to bad
<dobey> Mickle: of course, you can also break your phone and keep all the pieces. it's unsupported if you do though. it's still ubuntu, so you can technically do whatever you want in it. but making / r/w and breaking your phone isn't supported :)
<mhall119> kz6fittycent: try going to https://www.dropbox.com/account#security and seeing if uDropCabin is listed at the bottom with "Full Dropbox" Access type
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dobey, it did say on the site that should be able to put UBuntu on  the Android phones with there software,  but yes maybe there is enough difference for it not to work since the screens are diffenret for a start hmm
<dobey> SebthreeBQM10HD: if it has the same kernel and just a different device name, then might be easy enough to flash
<dobey> SebthreeBQM10HD: but like i said, i don't know the details :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dobey, well I guess  they have two E5 's  the HD and the FHD probably rather similar hardware between the two as well except for the screen
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I coudnt find a HD for sale so
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but a Fhd or two or so yep
<dobey> SebthreeBQM10HD: right, that's usually how it is, but i can't say for certain
<dobey> i don't build the phones :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dobey, true but you know about Ubuntu on phones :d more than me
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh and an actsual Ubuntu Edition  BQ HD E5 may go on sale  some wehre in a year or so, but then it will be a even older phone etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> annoyingly BQ  seem to no longer sell the two phones
<Mickle> dobey: thanks, just where can i tell about bugs and Suggestion about apps and ubuntu touch?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dobey, I have like pretty much eveyr other Ubuntu device so far it seems,  as in the 4.5 and MX 4,  and M10 HD, but missing something h eh
<dobey> Mickle: see the topic
<Mickle> i write a lot of idea ubuntu touch and aome aps
<kz6fittycent> Dang SebthreeBQM10HD you've been busy buying all those uTouch devices
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kz6fittycent, yes seems so :d
<kz6fittycent> lol
<dobey> though app suggestions aren't generally helpful. there are plenty of "app suggestion" lists floating around
<dobey> but nothing official
<Mickle> ok thanks
<kz6fittycent> dobey, suggestions are like ...opinions... everyone's got one!! LOL
<Mickle> have good time
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kz6fittycent, I kept on h9olidng off  the maybe buying the BQ  E5 Ubuntu Edidition, since I already had the other two phones, and didnt really need that one as a result etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kz6fittycent, plus it kept on being in stock on BQs website untill more recently
<dobey> kz6fittycent: pretty much
 * SebthreeBQM10HD doesnt really have a Android phone anymore as well except for that old  Samsuing Galasxy S3  and  a really old one same one gave me like thre years ago if that counts.  so maybe getting a Android phone upgrade if  what I put  above doesnt work etc,  wo9udnt be to bad :d
<kz6fittycent> mhall119, well, it's not showing up...
<kz6fittycent> mhall119, the linked apps in Dropbox that is
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kz6fittycent, I guess once you reolise you have nearly everything so far,  you sometimes think, oh but I am missing.... maybe I will buy that eventually or I will but when h eh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kz6fittycent, luckily I dont seem to be interested in it being ported to things lilke the one plus  or fair phone  in the sense of then wanting to go and buy those phones myself :d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> :) not :d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kz6fittycent, and when some more common make finally probably sels an Ubuntu Phone,   Sony or whoever it may be, I probably won't just be running off to buy that one, if you get what I mean :d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> may not buy at all,  I don/t want to many phones :d
<kz6fittycent> mhall119, yeah when I kill the app and restart it, it just asks me to sign in again...I give up.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kz6fittycent, the Meizu Pro 5 is good, I will be buying that  maybe later on  this summer hmm
<kz6fittycent> SebthreeBQM10HD, yeah I do. If the Meizu Pro 5 would support LTE in the US (different freq.) then I wouldn't hesitate to buy one..
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kz6fittycent, well I am in the UK so it will be fine for networks here :d and not our fault the rest of the world :d, that you in the US have some diffenret network h  eh
<kz6fittycent> SebthreeBQM10HD, don't hate!! :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kz6fittycent, and I am not so sure I would want to go to the US again :d  since the air port stuff hmm
<mhall119> kz6fittycent: there's a github URL listed as the contact for the app developer (long-click the app icon in the launcher to see it), best to open an issue for him there
<mariogrip> mhall119: we are having the meeting today in 30 mins right?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kz6fittycent, I think you can buy the M10 tablet to US
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kz6fittycent, those are good devices  :)
<mhall119> mariogrip: I'm good to go if you are
<kz6fittycent> SebthreeBQM10HD, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/05/meizu-pro-5-unboxing this guy lives in the US and uses ATT. He said that he gets HSPA or whatever it's called. But not 4g/LTE
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mhall119, mariogrip what kind of meeting :d ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kz6fittycent, yeah I havr read about that that it deosnt quite work with the US networks
<mariogrip> mhall119: yeah
<mhall119> SebthreeBQM10HD: he and I have weekly meetings to talk about his work
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kz6fittycent, but with the tablet  that woudnt be an issue since  thats not for use on mobile networks anyway
<kz6fittycent> SebthreeBQM10HD, uTouch only supports GSM networks right now. We have both CDMA and GSM in the US. It's the LTE part for GSM that's the only issue.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kz6fittycent, oh well move to EUrope then :d,  yes I am joking :)
<kz6fittycent> SebthreeBQM10HD, I thought about buying a Nexus 7 and running Touch on it. My brother does. Though he doesn't ever really use it. He's more of an Android guy. He
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kz6fittycent, if you want a nice Ubuntu device!
<kz6fittycent> SebthreeBQM10HD, I wouldn't mind visiting again
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kz6fittycent, I would suggest recommend the tablet, I guess not hte HD but the Fhd  like the fan boys :d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kz6fittycent, eventaully I will buy the FHD as well thats the plan, yes b oth M10's :d
<kz6fittycent> SebthreeBQM10HD, but alas, I am 'merikan through and through!
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but that's a tablet, not for use as a mobile phone
<SebthreeBQM10HD> in fact in the OTA `11 upgade I beive hte phone app got remoed as  a result of it not having hardware for that
<kz6fittycent> SebthreeBQM10HD, what's the FHD tablet?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kz6fittycent, or you could wait for Ubuntu  desktop to pretty much turn into the same thing as ubuntu touch :d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> thats  where things are going
<SebthreeBQM10HD> with Unity 8 and libertine etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kz6fittycent, there are two versions  of the BQ M10 tablet, I bought the cheaper of the two first
<kz6fittycent> oh okay
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the rejected by most people versoin first :d
<kz6fittycent> Hey, gotta go! Nice meeting you SebthreeBQM10HD! Probably see you next week!
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kz6fittycent, if you read omgubuntu for example, and read anything about the tablet, you would be see that most of it was banging on about the full HD ,  and in the sense that the HD version what I am using now,  is  not good etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh  gone already, oh well
<mariogrip> are we ready? https://oneplus.net/oneplus-3
<mariogrip> Qualcomm® Snapdragon™ 820, 16 MP camera, 6GB RAM (6 yes 6)
<dobey> mariogrip: is it < 5"?
<dobey> nope :(
<dobey> 5.5" screen, and a bunch of space taken up by a button
<dobey> lol, type-c, but not usb 3.1? pfft
<mariogrip> dobey: :P
<dobey> how hard is it to make a phone with a 4.5" screen that's at least 1080p
<mariogrip> dobey: that's too small for me :P
<dobey> mariogrip: well, you can have a big phone if you want. i just wish they'd make phones with this great quad/octa-core 64bit hardware and massive ram and storage, in a more reasonable size like 4.5"
<mariogrip> dobey: yeah, i dunno why, but maybe it's enough  demand for it
<mariogrip> or not enough space for that hardware without having a thick phone
<dobey> mariogrip: well, iPhone 5S is still that size :)
<dobey> and 6S is 4.7"
<dobey> 1334x750 pixels
<dobey> ooh
<mariogrip> dobey: yeah, but that's iphone
<dobey> and the new iPhone SE is 4" display
<mariogrip> dobey: how about the oneplus x? 5 in
<dobey> mariogrip: yeah, but the point is that there is obviously demand for phones of this size
<mariogrip> dobey: but not as much as bigger phones
<dobey> mariogrip: i don't think there's that much demand for bigger phones. there's demand for features, and android phone makers are only putting features into big phones
<mariogrip> dobey: make some sense, bigger phone, more space to put hardware
<dobey> mariogrip: the hardware isn't bigger, so that's a non-argument really :)
<mariogrip> dobey: :P well, i don't makes phones, so i dunno lol :P
<mariogrip> 5.1 on hammerhead needs some testing this week, if that goes well i think it's ready for rc-proposed
<dobey> mariogrip: well, the CPUs aren't really any different from commodity PC CPUs in terms of advancement. as time progresses the dies get smaller, not bigger. :)
<dobey> so a CPU that once had 2 cores can now have 4, or 8
<dobey> anyway
<mariogrip> dobey: also, bigger phone, bigger heat sink (the phone)
<dobey> mariogrip: cool. so you figured out the crazy framebuffer flicker thing?
<mariogrip> dobey: yeah, vsync issue
<dobey> mariogrip: i think mostly the reason for the bigger phones is bigger flatter batteries, because android has historically been very bad at power management; especially with arbitrary apps running all the time
<dobey> sweet
<dobey> mariogrip: and wifi with wpa?
<mariogrip> dobey: yeah, after 5.0 has much better power handling
<mariogrip> dobey: jup, that works now
<mariogrip> I need to do some more debugging on bluetooth, it drops out 3 seconds after i connect something sometimes it does not start
<dobey> mariogrip: sweet.
<dobey> i might flash it on again later and give it another try then
<mariogrip> dobey: i haven't pushed anything yet, i can ping you when i have
<mariogrip> dobey: usb setting fixed also, so adb works
<dobey> ok great
<dobey> yeah, ping me when you get the fixed build pushed up :)
<mariogrip> dobey: yup :)
<dobey> i have many bt gadgets i want to use with my phone :)
<mariogrip> convergence :D
<dobey> just ordered a neat fitness bracelet thing; trying to convince them to publish docs for communicating with the device
<dobey> nah, keyboard/mouse aren't really things i want to connect to my phone, genrally
<mariogrip> dobey: you could "sniff" the calls that get send over bt and create an app using that
<dobey> mariogrip: yeah, the problem is their app only works on android or ios phones; and i don't have any of those. only android device i have is a 2012 nexus 7, which the app won't install on :-/
<dobey> maybe i can try to do some funky thing with ARC or whatever to get it running on my PC
<mariogrip> dobey: yeah, ARC might work
<dobey> it's too bad they took down their app for the headset from the play store too. trying to get them to give me info on that so i can do the cool extra things with it
<mariogrip> dobey: yeah
<dobey> http://www.slashgear.com/jawbone-era-review-2014-16313375/
<mariogrip> dobey: there might be something on github that someone else have been working/hacked on
<dobey> i haven't found anything
<Drew_Neilson> Hi
<Drew_Neilson> What are Ubuntu's equivalent of MS Windows' universal apps called?
<k1l> do you mean the snap packages? or clickpackages that are used on the phones right now?
<Drew_Neilson> I don't know.
<k1l> can you rephrase or detail your question?
<Drew_Neilson> If I want to do a Google search for a game that works on both Ubuntu Touch and desktop Ubuntu, what is/are the search terms to use?
<Drew_Neilson> Game or app
<k1l> i am not sure if snap packages are supported on the ubuntu touch right now.
<Drew_Neilson> So are you saying that Ubuntu does not have a platform for apps to run on both Ubuntu Touch and desktop Ubuntu?
<k1l> that is not surprising since most apps/games are not specialised to be run on small touchscreen devices.  but snap is going to be a universal package format and will close this gap.
<Drew_Neilson> So at some point in the future, if I want to find a racing game that works on both Ubuntu Touch and desktop Ubuntu, I'd Google [Ubuntu click package racing game]?
<k1l> i guess "snap packages". but that will mean the package is made for all form factors.
<k1l> click packages is what is now used on the ubuntu-touch devices
<Drew_Neilson> Oops, I meant [Ubuntu snap package racing game]
<Drew_Neilson> Ok, so in the future if I want a racing game that works on both Ubuntu Touch and desktop Ubuntu, I'd Google [Ubuntu snap package racing game]?
<k1l> i guess so.
<Drew_Neilson> Honestly, it sound like Ubuntu and Canonical are WAY behind Microsoft when it comes to universal apps. There are already apps that run on both Windows 10 on desktops and Windows 10 on phones.
<Drew_Neilson> The IRC app that I am typing this text into us a universal app that runs on both Windows 10 for phones and for desktops.
<k1l> Drew_Neilson: the plan is not to have a ubuntu on desktop and ubuntu on phones in the end. but to have one ubuntu running on all formfactors.
<k1l> and on that race windows is far behind ;p
<Drew_Neilson> Well Microsoft realized that they can't just dump all of the old software that runs on Windows on  x86
<Drew_Neilson> they have to maintain Windows on x86 desktops AND Windows on phones and tablets.
<Drew_Neilson> And gradually get developers to write for the universal app platform.
<Drew_Neilson> Doesn't Ubuntu have the same problem?
<troyready> Drew_Neilson: yes -- libertine is the current strategy for handling legacy apps https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Libertine
<troyready> (install instructions on that page are out of date iirc -- it comes ootb on recent OTAs)
<k1l> ubuntu works on expanding the codebase from the ubuntu-touch base and migrating that with the desktop codebase. look for "convergence" and ubuntu
<bregma> right now, clicks work fine under Unity 8 on Ubuntu "yakketty yak", assuming they're build for x86 as well as ARM
<bregma> until snaps work on mobile versions of Ubuntu, that's the universal package format
<bregma> the hardware graphics acceleration is still not satisfactory for X11-based apps (XApps) though
<Drew_Neilson> My head's about to explode. This seems to be MUCH more technical than I thought it would be.
<bregma> well, we can run any old desktop app on any device, but it's still rough around the edges and games may be slow...  also, most any old desktop apps don;t work well on small touchscreens as opposed to desktop-sized monitors with mice and keyboards
<troyready> Drew_Neilson: that's probably not an incorrect assertation. It's still all pretty dev-preview-esque right now. Not like the works-out-of-the-box state of Ubuntu on the desktop
<k1l> most people underestimate what it means to use a regular desktop app on a small touchscreen. most regular desktop apps cant be used in a proper way.
<bregma> libertine will come out of the box on *all* devices with OTA-12, but still requires CLI usage to install apps as a barrier to casual use until it's more ready
<Drew_Neilson> All I know is, if I want a racing game that works on both Windows 10 desktops and Windows 10 Mobile, I'd need to Google [universal Windows platform racing game]. Simple as that.
<bregma> it'll happen with Ubuntu, but it's still under open and public development
<k1l> game makers werent that happy about UWPs api beeing not open and other restrictions.
<bregma> I suspect you're not going to find Windows does what you're looking for in the next year, either
<Drew_Neilson> bregma: There are already several UWP apps. I'm using a Windows 10 Mobile phone with some of them installed on it.
<Drew_Neilson> I'm not trying to sound like a MS fanboi, I'm just interested in convergence, which leads me to compare the Windows ecosystem with the Ubuntu (ecosystem?) and the Google ecosystem.
<k1l> Drew_Neilson: MS got the best desktop ecosystem, google the best smartphone one. ubuntu is building both combined.
<k1l> the ubuntu convergence looks quite promising if you look at how the devices changed in recent years. the desktop is dying( at home) while phones get more powerfull and can run desktops when connected with monitor, mouse and keyboard.
<Drew_Neilson> k1l: Yeah but it sounds like Ubuntu Touch is not consumer-ready, whereas Windows 10 Mobile is (I'm using it right now.)
<k1l> Drew_Neilson: its consumer ready. a lot of users us it right now.
<bregma> Drew_Neilson, there are already several convergent Ubuntu apps (shipping on phones and tablets no less), and we just had the Unity 8 development team dogfooding their development environment using Unity 8 so you know it's gotta be fairly advanced
<bregma> that's the same software, phone or desktop
<bregma> *that* is convergence
<Drew_Neilson> Ok, so I'd there are Ubuntu apps available for downloading that run on phone and desktop, what words denote that they run on both? What words in their store lusting denote that they run on both?
<Drew_Neilson> *if
<Drew_Neilson> *listing
<k1l> Drew_Neilson: ok. lets explain it the other way:
#ubuntu-touch 2016-06-15
<Drew_Neilson> And whose UIs are designed for both form factors?
<k1l> Drew_Neilson: apps build for the ubuntu-touch plattform are made working on all device formfactors already. only task is to expand the ubuntu-touch codebase onto the other plattforms like desktop. which is beeing worked on right now.
<k1l> thing is: on ubuntu desktop we are having a codebase shift for the grafic server anyway. going away from the old xorg to the new MIR server. the MIR server is already used on the phones.
<Drew_Neilson> So all apps written for Ubuntu Touch will work on Ubuntu desktop, and their UI will adjust properly?
<k1l> that is the plan. but that still means that the developers from that app have done that properly.
<Drew_Neilson> So I guess then that is need to Google [Ubuntu Touch racing game], right?
<k1l> in times when you have your phone in your pocket and put it on a monitor at home to make it your desktop pc, that is what makes sense.
<Drew_Neilson> *I'd
<k1l> Drew_Neilson: i dont understand why you are so google search focused.
<Drew_Neilson> k1l: Because I am interested in ecosystems where there is convergence, which leads me to look at Ubuntu, Windows, and Google/Android. Apple is left out of the equation. Being able to search enables me to ascertain how far advanced each platform is.
<bregma> the best way to search is to use the Ubuntu Store, which will filter for your architecture (not all developers make all apps available for all architectures)
<Drew_Neilson> bregma: Can I do that if I don't yet own a Ubuntu device or have Ubuntu running on a PC?
<k1l> https://uappexplorer.com/apps
<Drew_Neilson> Ok thanks everyone
<dobey> huh
<dobey> didn't MS just announce their abandoning the phone market?
<dobey> and technically like 70% of the "apps" in the store work on all architectures already anyway, as they're just webapps
<lpotter> .............................................
<jdhoek> Hello, my Meizu Pro 5 does not seem to connect to my cellular provider. Where should I start looking to figure out what is wrong?
<jdhoek> ifconfig is only listing lo and wlan0, the SIM card is detected as 'Unknown' in the UI
<popey> jdhoek: do you see a gsm device if you run "nmcli d" on your pro 5?
<jdhoek> popey: Which is the gsm device? I see ril_0 and ril_1 are unavailable.
<jdhoek> Output: http://pastebin.com/EfrZJcSg
<popey> i see two on mine
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17353722/
<popey> I would power off, pop sim tray out, clean sim, pop back in, boot up
<popey> just as a basic test
<jdhoek> I've had a working connection, but that was on OTA-10.1 (now at OTA-11), and before my data package commenced with my provider.
<popey> but there are other debug tools on the phone, but I don't know what they are.. will have a look
<jdhoek> popey: Thank you.
<jdhoek> popey: Wow, polishing this new SIM card did the trick!
<jdhoek> popey: I am honestly surprised that was the cause.
<popey> hah
<popey> \o/
<jdhoek> popey: Thanks, that helps a lot. :)
<popey> Achievement unlocked: 👍  - Hardware engineer.
<popey> np
<jdhoek> I didn't expect SIM cards to be so finicky…
<ghosalmartin> any aarch64 porters around?
<jubalh> popey: is it possible to see build scripts or similar for ubuntu touch somewhere?
<popey> jubalh: building which bit? there's a lot of components :)
<jubalh> popey: actually i would be interested in most of it :D and read my way through it to try to understand it
<jubalh> last time I was here I asked you for some slides and you found some basic ones :)
<jubalh> now i would like to go one step deeper hehe
<popey> Not sure I have knowledge you're after
<jubalh> popey: why not? it seems you know some of the build scripts?
<popey> I know some bits, sure
<jubalh> popey: maybe it would be a start for me to look at those bits
<popey> jubalh: so a lot of the phone is debian packages, and those (and click packages) go through a process called the 'landing process'. a developer will build a deb locally using the usual process and then submit via this process. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/LandingProcess
<mardy> dpm: hi! ping about https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/reminders-app/new-api/+merge/271505
<jubalh> popey: i would be itnerested in the build script which create the 'base' i mean the thing that is an android with ubuntu in lxc or whatever you did there :)
<popey> jubalh: i dont know that
<ogra_> jubalh, it is the other way around ... you boot ubuntu and then an lxc container with a minimal android HA abstraction layer gets started
<ogra_> *HW
<bregma> jubalh, it's a GNU/Linux system, just like Ubuntu on desktop (or even Fedora for that matter) with some Android services in a container, so looking at how any typical GNU/Linux distro gets built will get you what you're looking for
<ogra_> the container content is just a normal android build with 95% of android removed and libhybris added to bridge the library calls between ubuntu and the container
<ogra_> the ubuntu side is created by our normal image build system that also creates the desktop isos
<bregma> Ubuntu is based on Debian. so I imaging the debootstrap script might be involved in creating the core rootfs that everything else gets built on
<dpm> mardy, I think overall it should be fine to add the dependency, but I no longer have the time to do core app reviews, so you might want to talk to popey about testing it and getting it landed
<jubalh> Thanks guys thats interesting! :)
<ogra_> jubalh, the images are built using live-build ... with all config and adjustments living in the livecd-rootfs package in the archive
<ogra_> (and yes, live-build uses debootstrap underneath, but also a lot more)
<mardy> popey: hi! Will you review this, as time allows? https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/reminders-app/new-api/+merge/271505
<popey> sure thing mardy
<popey> thanks
<brunch875> Hey, is there a page to see what's being worked on?
<popey> brunch875: https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+milestone/12
<brunch875> Thanks :))
<jubalh> ogra_: is this what i need to look at? http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/trusty-updates/livecd-rootfs
<ogra_> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/livecd-rootfs/trunk
<jubalh> ogra_: thanks
<sil2100> jubalh: (it's full of nasty hacks, but it works) ;)
<jubalh> hehe :)
<jubalh> what happens to binary blogs from vendors who are licensed, so they cant be shipped?
<popey> jubalh: such as?
<bregma> I think he means binary blobs
<jubalh> yep
<jubalh> for firmware or to access some devices on the phone
<k1l> that is why there is the android container. most devices ship with android drivers.
<ogra_> s/most/all/
<ogra_> :)
<jubalh> Oh okay
<dobey> hmm
<mardy> DanChapman: hi! I'm working on bug 1421923; which URL should I use as action, for the notifications?
<ubot5> bug 1421923 in Dekko "No notifications for new mails" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1421923
<jgdx> popey, I'm unable to edit wiki pages that I have edited in the past. could you help out?
<popey> jgdx: logout / in, should work. make sure you tick the [ ] - Canonical - tickbox when you SSO sign in
<popey> all ~canonical members have edit rights on the wiki.
<jgdx> popey, thx!
<DanChapman> mardy, hey! awesome :-) sorry didn't see the highlight. Let me just refresh my brain on the action url for notifications. Can't recall if i had something already in place and waiting, or it was discussed some where.
<DanChapman> mardy, so currently dekko will handle "dekko://notify/{accountId}/{mailboxName}/{msgUid}" but we can actually drop the msgUid now as that's not really needed.
<DanChapman> accountId should be the id of the online account and mailboxName will most likely be INBOX in all cases for the polld plugin
<dobey> mariogrip: hey. i'm curious. is the image thumbnails and photo sharing still an issue with the 5.1 build on hammerhead?
<bitanarchy> do I need closed source tools to install ubuntu touch on a meizu pro 5, replacing android?
<dobey> probably
<bitanarchy> because the whole point of ubuntu touch is to have a complete open source os
<dobey> you would need an unlocked bootloader, and you have to repartition the device
<bitanarchy> do i have to change to region code?
<dobey> well, unfortunately, hardware manufacturers aren't quite so opoen yet. there are still binary proprietary blob bits necessary for using various pieces of hardware, even with Ubuntu installed
<dobey> region code? it's not a dvd player :)
<bitanarchy> i found this guide: https://askubuntu.com/questions/767323/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-meizu-pro-5-that-was-originally-with-android
<dobey> i have no idea if that will work properly or not
<joshumax> So, before I dig too deep into the utouch boot process, it seems / is mounted as a loop device on loop0 and is approximately  2GB large on my Nexus 4. Is / mounted from an image in /userdata or does it correspond to a physical partition?
<joshumax> I have a feeling it's an image from what this script does: https://github.com/plasma-mobile/plasma-phone-dev-setup/blob/master/usr/bin/resize-root-partition
<dobey> i don't recall. the retail phones use actual partitions though
<dobey> joshumax: what are you trying to do exactly? porting to a new device?
<joshumax> dobey: No I'm being an idiot and breaking my ubuntu touch image by mounting / rw
<joshumax> I was playing with Xmir but I was running out of room on /usr to install stuff using apt from ports.ubuntu.com
<joshumax> before I was using Libertine but it was too much of a hassle and I don't really care if I break my utouch image
<dobey> oh. well, yeah. you shouldn't do that
<joshumax> Well I guess I can just use losetup to figure out where loop0 goes
<joshumax> Yeah I definitely shouldn't...but then again I run a webserver on Debian unstable and run Android on my calculator
<joshumax> I have a thing for breaking stuff(tm)
<dobey> most people run android on their calculators these days.
<dobey> it is the market leader for a reason
<joshumax> Huh you know I thought it was the other way around
<joshumax> Wow that was rediculously easy
<joshumax> output of `df -h`
<joshumax> /dev/loop0                      2.0G  1.9G   11M 100% /
<joshumax> /dev/loop1                      116M  115M  1.5M  99% /android/system
<joshumax> output of `losetup -a`
<joshumax> /dev/loop0: []: (/userdata/system.img)
<joshumax> /dev/loop1: []: (/var/lib/lxc/android/system.img)
<bitanarchy> I am not going to use playstore to install ubuntu touch...
<bitanarchy> Is it possible to donate to ubuntu touch project?
<fccf> bitanarchy:  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/contribute?version=16.04&architecture=amd64
<k1l_> or consider donating to the https://ubports.com/get-involved project who try to port ubuntu to other devices.
<bitanarchy> I have a meizu pro 5 which is officially supported by ubuntu touch
<mariogrip> dobey: yeah, i haven't fixed that yet, that's coming next
#ubuntu-touch 2016-06-16
<guideX> hello, does anyone know, is there a way for a potential business customer to buy ubuntu phones in bulk?
<popey> guideX: you'd have to ask the vendor.
<guideX> ah ok
<guideX> do you happen to know of any which sell in bulk?
<guideX> I see bq sells them
<guideX> https://www.bq.com/uk/smartphones
<popey> I think most phones are out of stock
<popey> But you could certainly contact bq, they'd be a good place to start
<guideX> popey: what about, loading the os ourselves? I hear you can load ubuntu phone on multiple android devices
<guideX> perhaps it's something like we would buy a lot of used android phones, and load ubuntu up
<guideX> used/refurb
<guideX> might be an option for us
<popey> guideX: that might work
<cc> excuse me
<cc> how can i use vpn on my ubuntu phone?
<Walex> cc: if you have a recent update, there is a VPN section in the settings and you configure it there.
<cc> thanks
<cc> but how can i remove apps on my ubuntu phone?
<davmor2> cc: same way as any other phone press an hold the app icon select uninstall
<cc> no
<cc> it cant
<cc> i use Meizu Pro 5 ubuntu
<davmor2> cc: no really that is the way to uninstall an app, which app are you trying to uninstall?
<cc> 7digital，CINCO ELPAIS,Vimeo
<davmor2> cc: those are scopes rather than apps and those scopes are actually online they take up no room on the system, you can just unstar them if you don't want to see them and in the settings for the music, news and video scope you can just click on the settings dialogue and remove them from the aggrigator
<cc> davmor2: thanks
<davmor2> cc: think of the scopes as an rss aggrigator it goes to news site x and displays x number of articles it you turn off the url from the little cog on the scope you effectively remove it
<davmor2> s/it/if
<cc> but i find i can't use wechat on it
<cc> :(
<cc> bad news
<cc> and how can i connect it to my computer?
<davmor2> cc: the usb lead that came with it
<cc> and can i use ubuntu on my computer?
<davmor2> cc: wechat should be installable via libertine in the new ota that is coming.  Don't forget this is still a young platform that improves on the whole with every update.
<cc> yeah,i agree with it
<davmor2> cc: goto ubuntu.com you can get the iso there for the desktop
<cc> and also hope Alipay can be used
<cc> ubuntu.com?
<davmor2> cc: never heard of alipay
<cc> it
<cc> it's just like paypal
<cc> most of people in china use it
<cc> almost
<davmor2> cc: you asked if you can use ubuntu on computer
<cc> hmm
<davmor2> cc: if it is website based like paypal you should be able to use it what want work would be contactless payments at a guess
<cc> it's a app
<cc> i have add qq mail in Dekko,but it didn't work
<davmor2> cc: right which will also have a website so you could potentially make a webapp for it if there isn't one in the store
<cc> davmor2: where can i go to search?
<cc> can you give me a web?
<davmor2> cc: you have a phone already right so you can click on the store button on the apps scope, failing that you can look https://uappexplorer.com/
<cc> yeah,thanks a lot
<Guest84114> hi
<dobey> davmor2: alipay is like the largest online payments system in china. i'm guessing the question was about using it for app purchases on the phone, perhaps
<bitanarchy> will the fdroid apps be ported to ubuntu?
<dobey> you'd have to ask the authors of those apps i guess?
<bitanarchy> dobey: can you run ordinary gnu apps on u-t? I suppose it supports x-windows etc?
<dobey> bitanarchy: you can use libertine to run legacy x apps.
<dobey> but running them straight on the phone might not be the best experience
<bitanarchy> what do you mean with legacy x-apps... most apps are gnome or kde
<bitanarchy> well i sometimes use the mobile browser in desktop mode.. it's not great but it can be ok
<bregma> bitanarchy, most old desktop apps from previous decades are GTK or KDE
<bregma> that's what makes them legacy, they're from the olden days
<bregma> also, we call them XApps now because some people don't like being called old-fashioned
<bregma> they keep coming at me with their bugg whips whenever I call them "legacy" apps
<bregma> *buggy
<bregma> way to ruin the joke, bregma
<bitanarchy> How can i see whether I have the international version of meizu pro 5 in android?
<bitanarchy> the firmware
<ogra_> ask in an android channel ?
<ogra_> (or on the xda forums)
<merpnderp> Is there a high end android in the US that is 100% compatible with Ubuntu Touch?
<Blindhero> hi guys
<Blindhero> I have a question about the ubuntu phone, is anyone here?
<ogra_> merpnderp, nexus4 is the best you can get for the US i think ... there is a N5 community port thats working pretty good too
<bitanarchy> merpnderp: the meizu pro 5 is the most hi-end android that can run u-t
<ogra_> bitanarchy, not in the US
<bitanarchy> otherwise there is nexus-5 port
<ogra_> (if you want more than 2G/3G)
<merpnderp> bitanarchy: yeah, I don't think the meizu can do US LTE.
<Blindhero> would it be possible to use my computer to call someone over the ubuntu phone? connecting it in any way to the computer (wifi/bluetooth)
<merpnderp> bitanarchy: is that the nexus 5x or is the 5 something different?
<bitanarchy> merpnderp: nexus-5 accoreding to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<bitanarchy> nexus-5x is newer but different
<EdwardMorbius> hello, ubuntu clock snap doesnt work with proprietary drivers? I installed LibreOffice snap and it works but clock fails to start. Clock started on my old laptop with open source Radeon drivers, on my new one with proprietary Nvidia drivers it wont.
<EdwardMorbius> libGL error: No matching fbConfigs or visuals found
<EdwardMorbius> libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast
<EdwardMorbius> Unrecognized OpenGL version
<EdwardMorbius> Unrecognized OpenGL version
<pstolowski> pitti, hey, can you help with the flaky test in https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/979 and re-try it?
<ogra_> EdwardMorbius, better ask in #snappy
<EdwardMorbius> ogra_ I will try there
<strixdio> I'm trying to move to ubuntu touch as my daily driver on my nexus 4... The two things that are killing me: hangouts/google voice
<strixdio> Is this something that really needs to be done by google?
<dobey> strixdio: not sure what you're asking. hangouts should "work" on ota11 afaik
<dobey> assuming you're on stable channel. if on rc-proposed, should be working ok otherwise
<strixdio> I installed with the multiboot app.
<dobey> unless you're talking about the text chat thing (google talk) which was subsumed into hangouts, rather than the actual hangouts video chat
<strixdio> No I mean hangouts video/audio
<dobey> shuld work
<strixdio> it doesn't work. I used rc/ubuntu #33
<dobey> afaik
<strixdio> UI was terrible and all
<dobey> ogra_: used it on his m10 during the UOS week
<dobey> well, if google's UI is terrible, then yes, google has to fix that
<strixdio> No, I mean, it was the "desktop" version but "sliced in half", whereas the top half was the ui that basically did nothing, and bottom half was white.
<strixdio> Perhaps I can take a snapshot soon.
<strixdio> (@work)
<dobey> ok
<dobey> yeah that part is just google being awful
<dobey> if you go straight into an existing hangout though, the video/voice works just fine (though you might need to go to settings and switch to front camera)
<strixdio> Meh.
<strixdio> Also what's going on with the app store? Can there be apps that cost money?
<dobey> yes, there are paid apps
<strixdio> do they have to be open-source still?
<dobey> no, there's no requirement that apps in the app store be open source, whether their price is 0.00 or >= 2.99
<strixdio> but <= 2.99 there is? lol
<dobey> no
<strixdio> I understood the point but was being silly.
<strixdio> Thanks for the info.
<strixdio> I'm really hoping ubuntu touch starts to "take off" soon.
<dobey> there is 2.99 USD minimum for paid apps, because of processing fees being costly
<strixdio> Oh I see.
<strixdio> I'd love to develop for utouch
<dobey> because unfortunately we aren't google yet
<dobey> hmm, i don't think google exposes a way to create a hangout, through public API
<s`> dobey: you meant fortunately
<strixdio> s`: was thinking that too LOL
<strixdio> dobey: Yeah, so we do have to wait for an official application?
<strixdio> whoops, minus the ?
<dobey> strixdio: i mean we don't have billions of users, and we don't have billions of dollars in cash sitting around, and we don't have our own credict card processing division
<dobey> err, s` even
<s`> dobey: i know what you meant, i was joking
<dobey> strixdio: well, no. it could probably be hacked around
<strixdio> meh
<dobey> but will take plenty of poking about
<dobey> even more fun is when you tap the "video chat" button on hangouts.g.c, it opens a new tab in the phone browser, but it opens it in background.
<strixdio> Yeah that's too glitchy for me.
<strixdio> unlesss......
<strixdio> Is there maybe a method that works on ubuntu-touch that's NOT google, that can do sms, video chat?
<strixdio> (not skype either)
<strixdio> I know sms isn't exactly private, but I'm trying to keep as private yet compatible as possible.
<dobey> mouseup:lbsD7e;
<dobey> lol
<dobey> gotta love google javascript obfuscation
<s`> guys you are browsing hangouts.google.com via default browser?
<s`> or an other url?
<strixdio> yes.
<dobey> yes
<s`> on meizu pro5 i havent even managed to start a chat window
<dobey> strixdio: well there's telegram for text chats. i guess you can do end-to-end encryption with it
<strixdio> I do use telegram but very few people use it.
<strixdio> my wife even deleted it,lol.
<s`> i tell u what i did
<s`> i installed bitlbee and irssi inside a container
<s`> the it lacks audio/video support
<dobey> strixdio: for video/voice chat, i guess any webrtc thing should work
<s`> :P
<strixdio> sucks that xmpp with "hangouts" doesn't do sms.
<dobey> i still don't quite understand what you mean about hangouts and sms
<strixdio> hangouts/google voice
<strixdio> sorry
<strixdio> google voice is integrated with hangouts.
<strixdio> I can text people from my GV # from within hangouts.
<dobey> from the web site?
<strixdio> Yes.
<dobey> ah ok
<strixdio> My goal was to have a phone number that I can use with voip and text, from the web, phone, etc..
<strixdio> one that follows me regardless of phone, carrier, etc.
<dobey> well
<dobey> apparently it's possible to do google voice sms via api
<strixdio> interesting.
<strixdio> TOo bad I literally know nothing about programming on linux or using others' api
<strixdio> 22 years of windows dev as a hobby... never had a need since my switch to linux.
<dobey> but would still require google to do stuff on their side, to be useful
<strixdio> But, I do want to learn, so that may be a good project to start
<dobey> ie, push notifications
 * mcphail is downloading the bq flash tool to put Ubuntu back on his device
<popey> mcphail: wooot
<mcphail> popey: hopefully reversificating the android flash works...
<dobey> mcphail: worked fine when i had to repartition a bq phone a couple years ago :)
<brunch875> to be honest the only thing I miss about android are some games
<dobey> i miss device integration
<brunch875> device integration as in what?
<dobey> brunch875: like fitness bands, headsets, etc with extended features, but the manfuacturers only have android/ios apps
<mcphail> I really wish bluetooth would work with my car. Doesn't seem to be much progress there
<blndidiot> Hey, the libertine wiki page says that rc-proposed is required in order to install.. is that still the case since OTA11?  The footnote says the wiki page wasn't updated since before OTA11 released.
<Amoeba> I just installed ubuntu on my nexus 7 and enabled developer mode.  however, I am unable to access the device via adb, as it says the device is unauthorized.  Any idea on how to authorize my computer?
<Amoeba> reboot fixed it, nevermind
#ubuntu-touch 2016-06-17
<cc> hello
<cc> i send a PDF in my ubuntu phone,then how can i open it in my phone?
<cc> i can find it
<cc> i cant find it
<strixdio> Hey guys, I've been looking to replace google voice, specifically texting and voip, and I'm trying to be a bit more privacy-minded. I don't really see anything other than *maybe* skype that could be a replacement, specifically compatible with ubuntu-touch. Have I maybe missed something?
<strixdio> (note: I'd rather not use skype due to M$)
<dobey> cc: install the Doc Viewer app, and it should find it if you put it in your Documents or Downlaods folder I think. or install the File Manager app from the store, and you can browse to it and open it in Doc Viewer from there
<dobey> strixdio: i think you missed the part where you said "privacy minded" if you're considering skype :)
<strixdio> dobey: oh no, I'm not considering it. I only mentioned it because it was the only "worthy" alternative as far as capability.
<dobey> well, i don't know what random services exist that would fulfill your needs there, or what your needs necessarily are, but as far as video/voice chat goes, any webrtc based platform should work with the browser on the phone; assuming said platform doesn't break the world with awful user-agent checking or just bad design that doesn't work on mobile devices
<cc> dobey: it's ok now,thanks a lot
<cc> i use  Document viewer
<cc> hmm,ubuntu phone seems not bad
<cc> I see online video, phone Ubuntu can be connected to the computer, and then the computer can operate on the Ubuntu system, but how to operate? Is the need to download any software?
<cc> how to insall .apk ?
<cc> in ubuntu phone
<nhaines> cc: you can't.  .apk files are Android packages.  You'll need to find an Android phone.
<cc> i need to use wechat on my ubuntu phone....
<nhaines> cc: if there is no web interface, then you can't.
<cc> bad news
<faenil> where is the setting to Allow USB debugging? (adb, basically)
<ogra_> under "about this device"
<faenil> ogra_: not developer mode, the security permission
<faenil> "Allow usb debugging from XX:XX:XX:XX"
<ogra_> i dont think there is anything special
<ogra_> do you want to revoke it ?
<faenil> no, I want to *allow it*
<faenil> and it seems whoever connected this device first revoked it
<ogra_> it pops up when you connect the device
<faenil> it doesn't at the moment
<ogra_> make sure it is unlocked though
<faenil> but adb devices reports "unauthorized"
<ogra_> ondra, ^^^ your bug then :)
<ogra_> faenil, did you try running the adb server under sudo on the PC ?
<ogra_> probably just a local permission issue
<ogra_> (or missing udev rule)
<faenil> that's never been needed, but I'll try
<faenil> nothing ogra_
<ogra_> well, was worth a try
<faenil> yeah :)
<faenil> so, if one revokes the adb permission the first time then there's no way to change it back? :D
<faenil> at least not from UI it seems
<ogra_> seemingly ... ondra would know i guess ... i think he implemented that
<faenil> updating from r116 to r124 now, let's see if that makes a diff
<faenil> worked now ogra_ ondra, I got the popup after rebooting...must have been a bug :/
<ondra> faenil reading
<ondra> ogra_ faenil no issue is on device side, if you can see device as unauthorised then your udev permission on host are fine
<ogra_> yeah, obviously
<ogra_> i think we should also have a UI to revoke permissions
<ondra> faenil what channel is this? I tested devel yesterday and that was broken in many ways there
<ondra> ogra_ yeah we should, but find somebody to implement it :)
<ogra_> well, you got a big team of phone developers, i'm sure someone will be found :P
<ondra> ogra_ it's as simple as deleting one file, if we accept you can only revoke all
<ondra> ogra_ :P
<ondra> ogra_ and to be fair, probably about 2h job including QA if you know where to touch it
<ogra_> yeah
<faenil> ondra: rc-proposed r116, then I updated to r124 (and that implies a reboot) and the popup appeared...so I don't know
<faenil> ondra: M10 ^
<htr_> anyone can help me to install ubuntu touch on my sony xperia m dual
<ondra> faenil there could be two reasons, either adbd crashed, but then you will see it as offline not as unauthorised, next component is adb indicator not responding to adbd talking to it over the socket
<ondra> faenil so if you can find any logs or crashes related to indicator I guess
<faenil> ondra: ok, I'll have a quick look
<faenil> application-click-owncloud-sync_Owncloud-Sync_0.1.5.log
<faenil> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ cat .cache/upstart/android-usb-state.log
<faenil> initctl: Event failed
<faenil> ondra: no crashes
<ondra> faenil hmm, yeah hard to say now
<faenil> yeah
<dobey> mardy: hey, since sqlite apparently can't show the data stored for the token, is there any easy way i can visualize what's actually there, without having to write a bunch of qt c++ code?
<ogra_> hmpf ... seems the thumbnailer is screwed up in rc-proposed today
<ogra_> (or the gallery ... i only get placeholder icons in the gallery)
<dobey> ogra_: ooh. check the gallery-app log in .cache/upstart/ and see if it's complaining about apparmor denials
<ogra_> i can see the images fine if i tap them btw
<ogra_> funny ... no gallery logs in there
<mpt> jgdx, tvoss: I updated the Fingerprint ID design. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings?action=diff&rev2=80&rev1=79>
<dobey> ogra_: that's the same behavior we've had on nexus 5 and opo for a long time.
<ogra_> well, it definitely worked last week
<ogra_> and this is a retail device
<dobey> yeah i know it's a retail device.
<ogra_> jibel, davmor2 ^^^ is that known ?
<dobey> ogra_: you don't have a .cache/upstart/application-click-com.ubuntu.gallery_gallery_2.9.1.1317.log file?
<ogra_> dobey, nops
<dobey> weird
<ogra_> ls -l .cache/upstart/*gallery* returns "file not found" ... and a find seraching with -name does the same
<dobey> ogra_: 2.9.1.1322 instead?
<dobey> weird
<dobey> i see there is a gallery app update
<ogra_> sadly i cant currently access the device remote
 * ogra_ checks updates
<ogra_> ha !
<ogra_> and chatter too :)
<dobey> hmm
<mardy> dobey: I'm afraid not :-(
<dobey> ogra_: thumbnails work on my nexus4 with latest rc-proposed (just updated an hour ago), and 1317 gallery app. weird
<ogra_> nope, still black placeholder images
<dobey> mardy: can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-credentials/signon-plugin-part2/+merge/296716 please? let me know if i did anything obviously stupid (aside from removing the UI responses, i'm aware i might need to add that back)
<dobey> or at least, maybe partially
<mardy> dobey: OK. Did you already try it?
 * ogra_ reboots phone ... lets see 
<dobey> mardy: yeah, i'm able to log in from system settings, and the token appears to be stored. i got a push notification this morning for the system update too, so that's good :)
<mardy> dobey: excellent!
<dobey> mardy: i'm trying to test it more now on staging. i think there might be some rough spots still, but trying to work out what all they might be
<ogra_> reboot fixed it
<dobey> ogra_: bah. lucky you
<dobey> crushed my hopes
<mardy> dobey: reviewed
<dobey> mardy: that was quick. replied inline as well.
<Eadrom381|X250> http://www.gsmarena.com/oneplus_3-7995.php
<Eadrom381|X250> we know if this is going to support 4G LTE speeds in the US?
<Eadrom381|X250> w/ UT
<Eadrom381|X250> when support for UT on that device launches
<dobey> Eadrom381|X250: the version which has the US bands should work, yes
<dobey> Eadrom381|X250: https://oneplus.net/3/specs suggests there are three different models. if you want US support, you need the North America model
<Eadrom381|X250> dobey, niiiiiiiiiiice.  This could be the phone that's nice enough that I can ditch my iphone and forget apple exists.  I wish it had more storage or an SD card slot, but the rest of those specs are really, really nice
<dobey> Eadrom381|X250: i've been using ubuntu pretty much exclusiviely for 2 years on a nexus 5, fwiw
<Eadrom381|X250> dobey, I have it on a nexus 4 I bought to test out the platform and it's worked quite nicely there.  now I'm waiting for a flagship spec'ed phone that I can get UT on
<Eadrom381|X250> and I can def make 64GB work for me :P
<dobey> Eadrom381|X250: i'm sure you could plug in an SD card or anything else using the usb otg :)
<dobey> Eadrom381|X250: well, the nexus 5 was a "flagship phone" 2 years ago when i got it :)
<Eadrom381|X250> dobey, but where will I plug in my dock for #convergence? :P
<Eadrom381|X250> but good point
<Eadrom381|X250> I'll be waiting for one plus 3 UT development news with bated breath :)
<dobey> Eadrom381|X250: i'm not sure the 3 supports MHL/SlimPort, so you'll have to use aethercast anyway. and just get a dock that's a hub and charges the phone at the same time, so you can plug in storage and whatever else too
<dobey> Eadrom381|X250: the fact that the usb port is not usb 3 though, on the op3, is a bit disappointing
<dobey> also, it's another bloody huge phone :(
<dobey> and not black
<Eadrom381|X250> convergence means less to me.  I have an ultrabook I take with me most places so convergence is just a toy feature
<Eadrom381|X250> I have an iphone 6S+ right now
<Eadrom381|X250> do not mind me a 5" screen phone :D
<dobey> well, not like you can play steam games on it either, since it is still an ARM device, not a core i7
<dobey> eh. nexus 5 is too big still
<Eadrom381|X250> I game very little on my phone these days.
<Eadrom381|X250> like almost not at all
<dobey> yeah, i don't game on my phone at all really
<dobey> just trivial things to pass time when i'm waiting for my wings at bw3
<Eadrom381|X250> I use mine currently for mostly imgur, web browsing, email, online banking, social media, and telegram
<Eadrom381|X250> oh and listening to music and podcasts
<Eadrom381|X250> I'm excited to see what other fun things I can do once I have much lower level access to my phone
<dobey> i mostly use mine for untappd, and reading twitter
<dobey> but hopefully will be able to do a lot more soon
<dobey> and that person left anyway
<Jarlath> dobey: :)
<dobey> wish someone would make a 4.3-4.5" "flagship" phone
<rvr> ogra_: Do you know whether something has been done to enable serial devices in Ubuntu Touch?
<dobey> rvr: i don't think the kernel config has been changed. i guess there's probably a bug filed about usb serial adapters not working?
<rvr> dobey: Do you know the related launchpad project?
<dobey> i guess bluetooth serial adapters should theoretically work, but there's currently no way to pair them
<dobey> rvr: canonical-devices-system-image ?
<dobey> rvr: i don't know if there is a lp project for wherever the kernel config is stored for the phablet tree
<dobey> i guess that might be a question for john-mcaleely
<john-mcaleely> what's the question?
<rvr> john-mcaleely: To plug Arduinos to Ubuntu Touch, USB serial devices support is required in the kernel
<john-mcaleely> well, for every device, the kernel is unique
<john-mcaleely> the configs on phablet.ubuntu.com are a guide, and used for the nexus'
<john-mcaleely> the OEM's mostly keep kernels on github
<john-mcaleely> so, what device are you seeing this on? any? all?
<john-mcaleely> rvr, ^
<rvr> john-mcaleely: I tried on the tablet
<rvr> john-mcaleely: But I'm sure it's the same in all devices
<john-mcaleely> rvr, here's the tablet kernel: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/avila/+git/kernel-3.10
<john-mcaleely> (assuming you mean M10)
<rvr> We talked about this with ogra_ and Jamie a month ago or so
<john-mcaleely> if you want something to change, raise a bug in canonical-devices-system-image
<rvr> I'll do that
<dobey> yes, it's the same on all devices
<dobey> anyway, must get food
<eadrom> dobey, I'm still here :)
<dobey> eadrom: oh
<mcphail> Does anyone have a link for the "papercuts" project for touch?
<dobey> mcphail: https://bugs.launchpad.net/band-aids-uphone
<mcphail> dobey: thanks
<adr41n> Hi, newbie here, can I dual boot my Nexus 7 with Android and Ubuntu Touch?
<dobey> adr41n: no official dual boot support, but you might be able to use MultiROM on a flo to dual boot
<adr41n> thanks dobey
#ubuntu-touch 2016-06-18
<nhaines> dobey: you can use MultiROM Manager if you hate Android 6!  :D
<roopesh> I am looking for  Download the current Ubuntu Touch daily from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/, but the link is broken
<roopesh> can anyone help me to get the correct link to download
<rajkane> Hello, can I install Ubuntu on Lumia730 ?  =]
<aquiles> Hiii
<aquiles> I need help
<tsimonq2> !help | aquiles
<ubot5> aquiles: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<aquiles> I install libertine to use xorg apps on my ubuntu phone but I cant use on screen keyboard
<aquiles> OK its more simple just ask.... :)
<mimecar> good evening
#ubuntu-touch 2016-06-19
<ahoneybun> I see you fixed video decoding on bacon mariogrip
<talonz> has anyone heard if they are going to restock the meizu pro 5 or are we having to wait for a new device to be released ?
<guest892> hi, i have a question regarding the file browser of ubuntu touch and i wanted to ask where i can report bugs if i found one
<ahoneybun> guest892: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers
<guest892> ahoneybun: thanks
<guest892> about the file browser: i have an sd card but it is not detected via the file browser (the sd card is detected, but no content is visible), however via the terminal the content of the sd card is accessible - do you have any idea what could cause this issue (i have the aquaris m10 tablet)
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> have you tried that SD Card app guest892?
<ahoneybun> not sure if it is on the M10 I know it is on the Nexus 7
<ahoneybun> even if we don't have the port
<guest892> ahoneybun: I did not know there was an app
<guest892> do you have the link?
<ahoneybun> the factory image has it for the Nexus 7
<ahoneybun> https://uappexplorer.com/ this searches the store on the web
<ahoneybun> mm sd brings up nothing
<ahoneybun> https://www.flickr.com/photos/44748317@N08/26743509472/in/album-72157667368951370/\
<ahoneybun> the External Drive
<ahoneybun> not sure what it does since I don't have the port
<ahoneybun> guest892: maybe it is not formatted correct guest892?
<ahoneybun> opps
<ahoneybun> oh also SD Cards have a little slide on them to unlock them
<ahoneybun> that might be turned the wrong way
<brandkopf2> hi
<mimecar> hi brandkopf2
<brandkopf2> just playing with kiwi irc on ubuntu touch.. so dont mind me :)
<guest892> ahoneybun: sorry for the delay - i don't think it's not correctly formatted because it can be accessed by the terminal and by sshfs
<ahoneybun> mm odd then guest892
<b0s3d> hello, i have an aquaris m10, how do i make it read microsd?
<b0s3d> i can insert it but i can't use it
<ogra_> did you format it in the device ?
<b0s3d> how should i do that? brb
<guest892> i have an smartphone with firefox os: alcatel one touch fire e - did anyone try to install ubuntu touch on this device?
<b0s3d> back
<guest892> b0s3d: check with dmesg or fdisk -l (might need root priveleges for the second command) in the terminal if your device sees the sd card
<b0s3d> alright, i have to nwipe it but i will return if i have further questions :)
<xyz1> \list
<dobey> b00s3d: only vfat formatted SD cards are auto-mounted currently
<b00s3d> vfat?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> is your sd card formatted with a different filesystem?
<b00s3d> how do i format it in vfat .. don't you mean fat?
<dobey> what fs type is it currently formatted in?
<b00s3d> fat
<dobey> which version of fat?
<b00s3d> 32 bit
<dobey> then it should be automounted when you plug it into an ubuntu phone/tablet
<b00s3d> i can see it in folders, but i can't make an new folder on the sd
<dobey> you mean in the file manager app?
<Tofe> Hello
<Tofe> I wonder, would it make sense to install ubuntu touch on a regular laptop with a touchscreen ?
<b00s3d> dobey yes
<gamax92> Wondering if anyone knows offhand of any ports with working sound that are based off of snd_soc_msm or msm8960-snd-card or similar, starting to dive into UCM fun
<dobey> Tofe: yes/no. phone/tablet images are specially built for specific devices, and the same packages which are installed don't necessarily make sense on a normal PC. you can however install the unity8-desktop-session-mir package (and add the PPA used for phone images if you're on 16.04), to try things out. note that there are some binary compat issues with 16.04 versus what the phone images are based on (15.04), which haven't been 
<dobey> b0s3d: maybe file a bug report against the file manager app then
<dobey> Tofe: you'll also need to use open source video drivers on a PC right now. intel should work, and i think amd might with open source drivers. not sure about nvidia
<b0s3d> the whole system is buggy, everything seriously
<Tofe> dobey: ok thanks
<b0s3d> dobey, i figured it out..
<b0s3d> i formated it to fat and inserted it into the computer with usb, where i found the same folders as the device contains it self, just linked to the device i suppose, transfered some music and its all there now
#ubuntu-touch 2017-06-13
<lucnx> Hello
<lucnx> I am having problems with Cellular on Ubuntu Touch
<lucnx> When the system is booted the cellular is denied in the Ui and setting defaults to 2G
<lucnx> I have to manually set the option to 3G to get the cellular to work
<lucnx> Where in the fs can i modify the value to default to 3G/4G
<sakthi> hi  want to install linux in blackberry leap is it possible
#ubuntu-touch 2017-06-14
<gulzar> HI. I am using ubuntu-touch. It freezes after a minute if not used. How to prevent this?
<gulzar> *emulator
<blabs> hey people I just wanted to say none of the facebook apps managed to post a youtube link so that it is automatically converted into a yt miniature :) is that a bug or Im just not lucky?
<josue_j_stores> Hey guys
<josue_j_stores> This might be a stupid question but, if I were to flash this (ubuntu touch) on my phone would I still have the same text and call  functionality as standard android?
<k1l> josue_j_stores: yes
<josue_j_stores> Thanks
#ubuntu-touch 2017-06-15
<infoguy> HI
<infoguy> Anyone nows a smartphone that still have Ubuntu Touch installed from factory?
<peat-psuwit> Does anyone know how the libhybris' orig tarball for our packaging is created?
<sebsebseb> hi
<luxpir> i'm stuck on boot screen folks, after moving .cache/QML into ~/QML and rebooting. was having intermittent connectivityindicator and keyboard issues. fixed the first, not the latter. now would like to recover files and media before wiping. but stuck on bootscreen. recovery only offers cache wipe and factory reset.
<luxpir> help me #ubuntu-touch, you're my only hope
<luxpir> (tried adb but device is offline while booting?)
<luxpir> anyone have a way to recover a UT device while retaining the home dir files?
<luxpir> can't adb connect from my deb system and not sure if/how ubuntu-device-flash will compile and recover home dir
<luxpir> guidance welcome!
<luxpir> 174 folks here, nobody about?
<luxpir> well backed up my files anyway, using fastboot, recovery img and adb combo
<luxpir> after moving ~/QML back to .cache/QML (deleting the autocreated one) I have a workable sys again
<luxpir> backed up now, too...
<luxpir> thanks for all your moral support #UT :) I know you're out there
#ubuntu-touch 2017-06-16
<matv1> hello I am probably missing the obvious but I cant figure out how to remove a .click app of mine from the Ubuntu store
<matv1> or is that no longer possible?
<matv1> if thats meant to work by using https://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/application-states
<matv1> that gives me a 404
<matv1> poppey ?
<matv1> popey i meant
<matv1> anyone?
<matv1> mhall119 ?
<popey> matv1: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/
<matv1> sure but where is the remove option?
<popey> not sure you can. you can make it private
<popey> then nobody can see it
<matv1> popey i saw that. yes. But I couldnt verify for sure that making it private covers all instances
<matv1> i'd rather just remove it
<popey> the store isn't architected to allow users to remove applications completely
<popey> you need to contact a store admin to do that
<popey> also, the broken link I reported here https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/broken-link-in-the-store/1031
<matv1> popey wow
<popey> It has a rational argument
<popey> but anyway, that's the answer I believe
<matv1> I wont debate it ;) I prob wouldnt agree
<luxpir> while I'm here still, and folks are around - anyone got any concrete 'next phone' plans?
<matv1> okay thanks for your time
<popey> luxpir: no plans
<popey> np matv1
<matv1> luxpir UBPorts obviously
<luxpir> popey: likewise. while it's working in its current state I'm reasonably satisfied. ho hum.
<luxpir> matv1: yeah I haven't looked into that at all. what can I expect? I'll open a search for it now...
<luxpir> (correction, i did look at the homepage a few weeks back, but couldn't figure what the plan was)
<luxpir> if it's security updates and improvements, I'll happily change repos or whatever needs doing.
<luxpir> subbed to mailing list anyway.
<matv1> The plan is to maintain and expand it. It's a heap of a task but they have enornmous momentum atm
<luxpir> ooh it's based in Norway. nice. A place I quite like!
<matv1> they just released an OTA1 2 days ago for all 'old' Canonical supported phones
<luxpir> well momentum helps. lets see where they can take it. it's a great starting point.
<mcphail> matv1: iirc, you can set your apps to "unpublished". That's what i did with mine, i think
<matv1> mcphail that link is now dead as popey mentioned
<luxpir> matv1: OK, I'll have a look into the pros and cons of switching over
<mcphail> matv1: ah, ok
<luxpir> nexus 5 might be a good shout for a new phone anyway, with UBports and copperhead available for it.
<matv1> luxpir i have a nexus 5 running with ubports now
<luxpir> much diff?
<matv1> its fast actualy. well compared to most Ubuntu touch phones
<luxpir> that's a start.
<matv1> one glaring bug atm: video recording doesnt work. everything else is good
<matv1> but i understand a fix is in the works
<luxpir> wouldn't be critical for me. something to do with non-free codecs?
<matv1> it's certainly related to codecs as i understand yeah
<matv1> but i havnt looked closely
<luxpir> sure. no biggy. thx for info.
<matv1> if you have questions i would advise joining them on telegram https://t.me/ubports
<matv1> their community management is oustanding i have to say
<luxpir> forum looks great
<matv1> yeah they are doing a great job
<luxpir> decisions, decisions...
<matv1> luxpir haha
<matv1> gd luck
<sebsebseb> Anyone around?  Yes yes Ubuntu Touch is nearly completly dead,  but not running a Ubports image yet.   On my MX 4  have encourated a weird issue yesterday/today,  that I am not sure how to solve, or what has caused it even.
<nap> hi
<sebsebseb> nap: hi
#ubuntu-touch 2017-06-17
<devyl[m]> hi @ll, just a question; how can i remove the matchbox titlebar in legacy apps? i cant find an xinitrc and if i create one in home/phablet it wont be used
